# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #2



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, I beg to differ.
> 
> Sorry to intrude on this cozy little thread, but it's been brought to my attention that CB has been making claims that I am Freedom Fries. She is wrong, and while I'm more amused than offended I must point out that God doesn't look kindly on false assertions of this kind--and to make references to the forces of Satan turns a simple error into a form of blasphemy. CB owes both me and Freedom Fries a public apology and would do well to ask God for forgiveness as well.


So we continue to lie do we. Look to your own post Ingreid, F.F. Susan seem you mention FF on your old post. As to what is written on RAv. you are the next door neighbor and wow can you post things on there. Give it up Ingreid, Freedom Fries, Susan. You post like Ingreid your old post like Ingreid, and You mention Freedom Fries and France. Good try though you really must learn how to change names without getting caught.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I bet this is Ingried. Yup. Thought so. She is really a very sick person.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also Susan you must learn to post both you and F.F at the same time. Not very good at it are you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, we are under tornado watch until 5 PM today so will stay at home but do not have a basement! It is 70 degrees outside with predicted 32 degrees on Sat. morning--go figure!

Will take pics of shawl I'm working on.


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

Denim & pearls...classic! How about this...denim jeans, nice cashmere sweater and pearls and of course a great pair of heels..just because!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

Looks very nice. You will enjoy it.


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

This looks like a great, easy shawl pattern! Mind sharing? I've been wanting to make one but I'm not really into all the lacy ones I see. Just want something that I could even just wrap around with a shawl stick if I wanted. LOL something to go with the jeans and pearls


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cindycolucci said:


> Denim & pearls...classic! How about this...denim jeans, nice cashmere sweater and pearls and of course a great pair of heels..just because!


Isn't it a classic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, I beg to differ.
> 
> Sorry to intrude on this cozy little thread, but it's been brought to my attention that CB has been making claims that I am Freedom Fries. She is wrong, and while I'm more amused than offended I must point out that God doesn't look kindly on false assertions of this kind--and to make references to the forces of Satan turns a simple error into a form of blasphemy. CB owes both me and Freedom Fries a public apology and would do well to ask God for forgiveness as well.


No God doesn't look kindly on false assertions especially when using it to lie. As a good Catholic , I would suggest going to confession and atone for what you posted.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

CB, LukeLucy, Yarnie, what about just ignoring Susan, or Freedom Fries, or Ingried if you think Susan is using those names? She isn't going to stop butting in here. You're all so friendly and pleasant, why let her get to you? Things seem to be going really well here and I'm sure none of you likes to be bothered by anyone who can't mind their manners.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, LukeLucy, Yarnie, what about just ignoring Susan, or Freedom Fries, or Ingried if you think Susan is using those names? She isn't going to stop butting in here. You're all so friendly and pleasant, why let her get to you? Things seem to be going really well here and I'm sure none of you likes to be bothered by anyone who can't mind their manners.


They do not need your advice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SS - Sounds good to me. I'll try.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cindycolucci said:


> This looks like a great, easy shawl pattern! Mind sharing? I've been wanting to make one but I'm not really into all the lacy ones I see. Just want something that I could even just wrap around with a shawl stick if I wanted. LOL something to go with the jeans and pearls


Of course I'll share the pattern!

http://www.caron.com/projects/ss/ss_knit_crochet_shawl.html

Enjoy as it is free!

Welcome to this site!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

Thank you for the pattern. I do not crochet. Will I be able to do the border?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, LukeLucy, Yarnie, what about just ignoring Susan, or Freedom Fries, or Ingried if you think Susan is using those names? She isn't going to stop butting in here. You're all so friendly and pleasant, why let her get to you? Things seem to be going really well here and I'm sure none of you likes to be bothered by anyone who can't mind their manners.


SS I agree with you 100%. XXX We will play sweet among our friends. You go girl!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Thank you for the pattern. I do not crochet. Will I be able to do the border?


Why don't you teach yourself to crochet the border? It is not hard. Most of us do both. Thanks LL I feel the same about knowing you. :-D


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I will do it. Thanks again, Janeway.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, LukeLucy, Yarnie, what about just ignoring Susan, or Freedom Fries, or Ingried if you think Susan is using those names? She isn't going to stop butting in here. You're all so friendly and pleasant, why let her get to you? Things seem to be going really well here and I'm sure none of you likes to be bothered by anyone who can't mind their manners.


Given the seriousness of the situation I hope you charming ladies will forgive me for butting in one more time. I'll ignore your extraneous comments and make a final attempt to get through to the person I'm addressing, which in this case is CB.

CB, you have made a mistake. I am not Freedom Fries, and I'm willing to call on God as my witness to the truth of this statement--not something I do lightly. A simple mistake on your part has been compounded into an act of blasphemy by your remarks about demons and the power of Satan. Whatever else I know you take your commitment to God seriously. Please ask for His guidance in this matter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> CB, LukeLucy, Yarnie, what about just ignoring Susan, or Freedom Fries, or Ingried if you think Susan is using those names? She isn't going to stop butting in here. You're all so friendly and pleasant, why let her get to you? Things seem to be going really well here and I'm sure none of you likes to be bothered by anyone who can't mind their manners.


I would have but when she insult Country Bumpkins faith, just can't ignore. CB has been nothing but kind to everone, seem she thinks she can run over everyone. Will ignore future comments, but she ask for it. :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cindycolucci said:


> Thanks so much!!!


Love your adv. Do you raise them? So sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Started a really neat vest last night with Lamb's Pride. CAused finger to turn red and then burn. So think I will use what Cindycolucci posted on her site. Just used bandaid last night, wonder if quiters thumb would work over it too(?) use it when carving.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to wear bandaids a lot. Hands are dry...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have started and ripped my gs's gator for his birthday. I found camo yarn from Redheart. I hate it. It feels like flakes or something gritty is coming from it. May have to take it back. Any advise? No where to buy yarn from here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Started a really neat vest last night with Lamb's Pride. CAused finger to turn red and then burn. So think I will use what Cindycolucci posted on her site. Just used bandaid last night, wonder if quiters thumb would work over it too(?) use it when carving.


How is the Santa coming?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is the Santa coming?


Not , with rain kind of gloomy here, and really like to do outside as wood chips get all over even when using tin pan to catch the chips.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not , with rain kind of gloomy here, and really like to do outside as wood chips get all over even when using tin pan to catch the chips.


Until we had our work shop we worked in the garage right beside our kitchen. I have to admit I did my carving and painting in our den and kitchen. Hope you post pics when it is finished Glad to have some new comer's . More the merrier! Tornado warning again so won't be on until later.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Given the seriousness of the situation I hope you charming ladies will forgive me for butting in one more time. I'll ignore your extraneous comments and make a final attempt to get through to the person I'm addressing, which in this case is CB.
> 
> CB, you have made a mistake. I am not Freedom Fries, and I'm willing to call on God as my witness to the truth of this statement--not something I do lightly. A simple mistake on your part has been compounded into an act of blasphemy by your remarks about demons and the power of Satan. Whatever else I know you take your commitment to God seriously. Please ask for His guidance in this matter.


CB, much as I have enjoyed the religious aspect of this topic, I'm becoming less interested in hanging out here at all. I think Susan is giving you some good advice. I'm sure you don't want her advice because she can be pretty mean sometimes. I hope you can forget the source and think independently about the advice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB is a saint. She does not need this advice.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> CB is a saint. She does not need this advice.


I think that's CB's choice whether you are right or wrong about what CB thinks of Susan's advice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Given the seriousness of the situation I hope you charming ladies will forgive me for butting in one more time. I'll ignore your extraneous comments and make a final attempt to get through to the person I'm addressing, which in this case is CB.
> 
> CB, you have made a mistake. I am not Freedom Fries, and I'm willing to call on God as my witness to the truth of this statement--not something I do lightly. A simple mistake on your part has been compounded into an act of blasphemy by your remarks about demons and the power of Satan. Whatever else I know you take your commitment to God seriously. Please ask for His guidance in this matter.


Oh, give it a rest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would have but when she insult Country Bumpkins faith, just can't ignore. CB has been nothing but kind to everone, seem she thinks she can run over everyone. Will ignore future comments, but she ask for it. :twisted:


You're so right, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're so right, Yarnie.


I didn't mean YOU should give it a rest.

To Susan,
Oh, give it a rest.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't mean YOU should give it a rest.
> 
> To Susan,
> Oh, give it a rest.


I thought that's what you meant Bon. All I know is that those two pontificate about how to be nice, give unnecessary and unwanted advice and then go on other threads and are just plain nasty. Smoke and mirrors


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Given the seriousness of the situation I hope you charming ladies will forgive me for butting in one more time. I'll ignore your extraneous comments and make a final attempt to get through to the person I'm addressing, which in this case is CB.
> 
> CB, you have made a mistake. I am not Freedom Fries, and I'm willing to call on God as my witness to the truth of this statement--not something I do lightly. A simple mistake on your part has been compounded into an act of blasphemy by your remarks about demons and the power of Satan. Whatever else I know you take your commitment to God seriously. Please ask for His guidance in this matter.


Good grief. Next thing Saint Susan will ask her priest to do an exorcism.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Until we had our work shop we worked in the garage right beside our kitchen. I have to admit I did my carving and painting in our den and kitchen. Hope you post pics when it is finished Glad to have some new comer's . More the merrier! Tornado warning again so won't be on until later.


CB, how did you fare with the tornado warnings last night? I'm in OK and we had a really noisy night, with 2 tornado warnings and non stop sirens. I'm glad to report there was little to no damage.

I bought one of the thunder shirts for my dog that is terribly afraid of thunder. I don't know who feels better him or me when I put it on him. He still shakes and wants to be held. I love to cuddle with him and possibly bought into the advertising that the shirt works. anyway, we shared a recliner and watched the weather reports. :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cindycolucci said:


> Denim & pearls...classic! How about this...denim jeans, nice cashmere sweater and pearls and of course a great pair of heels..just because!


Oh, yes, we are just a fun loving group of "Banana Heads" who enjoy being nice to our own and share patterns, etc., so we have a kingdom with a moat and a drawbridge to keep out the Trolls! We enjoy having fun!

Want to join us?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Thank you for the pattern. I do not crochet. Will I be able to do the border?


Check at your library for free crochet lessons or just wear the shawl without the lace. It won't be as long as the pattern,

It is easily knitted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, how did you fare with the tornado warnings last night? I'm in OK and we had a really noisy night, with 2 tornado warnings and non stop sirens. I'm glad to report there was little to no damage.
> 
> I bought one of the thunder shirts for my dog that is terribly afraid of thunder. I don't know who feels better him or me when I put it on him. He still shakes and wants to be held. I love to cuddle with him and possibly bought into the advertising that the shirt works. anyway, we shared a recliner and watched the weather reports. :-D


We do dearly love our animals! Give him lots of love!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Looks very nice. You will enjoy it.


When finished it will be given to the cancer center as the yarn was donated to the "Y" so I brought it home to make a shawl.

I usually make one every 2 weeks, but was sidetracked by KP!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will do it. Thanks again, Janeway.


You are most welcome sweet lady glad to share patterns that are free!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not , with rain kind of gloomy here, and really like to do outside as wood chips get all over even when using tin pan to catch the chips.


Please show it when finished!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had a lady who wanted the pattern for the shawl in my Avatar as it s easy too, but cannot remember where it came from as printer was out of ink so I hand wrote it down, but again will be happy to share if anyone wants it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Off2Knit, love your new Avatar!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, we are just a fun loving group of "Banana Heads" who enjoy being nice to our own and share patterns, etc., so we have a kingdom with a moat and a drawbridge to keep out the Trolls! We enjoy having fun!
> 
> Want to join us?


Who in the world would want to be a "banana head"? Are you advocating that no one have any more brains than a banana? Sad, sad, sad. I thought many of you were better than you have turned out to be. There are no saints here. There are no people who can discuss any subject with someone who disagrees with them. When you don't agree, you attack. Wow! Whatever happened to the middle ground? I'm not even going to address in full the glaring lack of Christian charity many of you have. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, my God. SS totally interpreted what was said negatively when it is meant to be so positive and fun. Wow! Negative!


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Who in the world would want to be a "banana head"? Are you advocating that no one have any more brains than a banana? Sad, sad, sad. I thought many of you were better than you have turned out to be. There are no saints here. There are no people who can discuss any subject with someone who disagrees with them. When you don't agree, you attack. Wow! Whatever happened to the middle ground? I'm not even going to address in full the glaring lack of Christian charity many of you have. Sad, sad, sad.


SS. Banana heads is a candy, SweetWorks sells them, they are very yummy and sweet. Try some.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Who in the world would want to be a "banana head"? Are you advocating that no one have any more brains than a banana? Sad, sad, sad. I thought many of you were better than you have turned out to be. There are no saints here. There are no people who can discuss any subject with someone who disagrees with them. When you don't agree, you attack. Wow! Whatever happened to the middle ground? I'm not even going to address in full the glaring lack of Christian charity many of you have. Sad, sad, sad.


Shame on you SeattleSoul for your mean words! All the ladies have been nice to you and this is how you thank them! Everyone is welcome here who talks nice and act decent, even you when you have something nice to say. The name Bananahead is just for fun for anyone who doesn't take themselves so seriously, like you do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can not believe I did it. Went to HyVees for a few items. Guess what I followed the list except for tomatos, onions and fresh asparagus,it was on sale for 1.99. Don't know what the price is in your area, but here goes from 2dollars plus up to 3 dollars plus. 

Just couldn't pass it up. Bacon, lettuce tomato sandwiches tonight. Simple but good, don't feel the urge to cook tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB could carve in this room as it is now my craft room but still have chips all over. Just really like doing outside, as natural light. Plus can see better eyes not what they use to be.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Shame on you SeattleSoul for your mean words! All the ladies have been nice to you and this is how you thank them! Everyone is welcome here who talks nice and act decent, even you when you have something nice to say. The name Bananahead is just for fun for anyone who doesn't take themselves so seriously, like you do.


Those that can make fun of things they do and say are secure in themselves. One can poke fun at another without being mean and nasty. This world needs more laughter, no matter how silly -especially now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Those that can make fun of things they do and say are secure in themselves. One can poke fun at another without being mean and nasty. This world needs more laughter, no matter how silly -especially now.


I am with you on that one, laughter is good for the soul, and if you laugh real hard you clean out your eye ducts, and learn how to sprint to the bathroom, good excercise . :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

deleted post


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon knew what you were saying not to worry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Good grief. Next thing Saint Susan will ask her priest to do an exorcism.


Oh you that was a good one. Laughing here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lukka said:


> SS. Banana heads is a candy, SweetWorks sells them, they are very yummy and sweet. Try some.


I don't waste my time keeping up with the latest craze in candy. Whether it's the fruit or the candy, I still don't see what the attraction is, even for the fun of it, to want to be a bananahead.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just couldn't pass it up. Bacon, lettuce tomato sandwiches tonight. Simple but good, don't feel the urge to cook tonight.


Sounds yummy! I don't make bacon much because of my husband and his blood pressure but its wonderful on Sunday morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Sounds yummy! I don't make bacon much because of my husband and his blood pressure but its wonderful on Sunday morning.


Have you tried the turkey bacon? It use to taste awful, but has changed and getting better. Also Coffee Rich is good creamer for coffee ect. good for the heart too. Have had a lot of changes here as to husband too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Shame on you SeattleSoul for your mean words! All the ladies have been nice to you and this is how you thank them! Everyone is welcome here who talks nice and act decent, even you when you have something nice to say. The name Bananahead is just for fun for anyone who doesn't take themselves so seriously, like you do.


Katlapp, I'm in no mood for silliness today. I'm not being mean, I'm being tactless, because to be diplomatic with the remarks posted here today doesn't deserve bothering to answer politely.

Let me warn you, that if you ever have anything to say that in the least deviates from the airheaded daffiness of this topic, you will find out how the people who are your friends now will turn into something else. But of course, you are just right for this topic. You have the naivety and sugariness of your friends here.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you tried the turkey bacon? It use to taste awful, but has changed and getting better. Also Coffee Rich is good creamer for coffee ect. good for the heart too. Have had a lot of changes here as to husband too.


I know, its so hard to see a meat and potatos man have to change his diet! No salt or butter, less meat and more salad and tea instead of coffee. Hard for me too because I love all that good stuff too but don't want to tempt him to go off his diet.
Thank you for telling me about the bacon, I've never tried the turkey kind but it will definitely be worth trying!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Katlapp, I'm in no mood for silliness today. I'm not being mean, I'm being tactless, because to be diplomatic with the remarks posted here today doesn't deserve bothering to answer politely.
> 
> Let me warn you, that if you ever have anything to say that in the least deviates from the airheaded daffiness of this topic, you will find out how the people who are your friends now will turn into something else. But of course, you are just right for this topic. You have the naivety and sugariness of your friends here.


Ignoring you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, how did you fare with the tornado warnings last night? I'm in OK and we had a really noisy night, with 2 tornado warnings and non stop sirens. I'm glad to report there was little to no damage.
> 
> I bought one of the thunder shirts for my dog that is terribly afraid of thunder. I don't know who feels better him or me when I put it on him. He still shakes and wants to be held. I love to cuddle with him and possibly bought into the advertising that the shirt works. anyway, we shared a recliner and watched the weather reports. :-D


We are fine in central Ar. Raining hard now. My Airedales are in the barn. My little wire hair is just like your dog he shakes and shivers. Doesn't that thunder shirt help? My daughter's in Siloam Springs. She said the tornado alarm went off last night and something touched down 2 blocks from her house. Her and the babies spent the rest of the night in the closet. You know how bad the weather is then. OK is as bad as AR. with the tornado. Thankful you are ok.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Ignoring you.


Well, of course you are. That's what the popular girls do here.:thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Haven't caught up yet. What was the movie that Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn was in that they were competing in looks? They had all of their surgeries they had accidents where their heads and arms were on backwards. Well that is how I feel today after working in the yard the last few days. lol Everything is sore!


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL no I don't, just decided to use that....they were cute! Was "thinking" about it a while back, but have a friend who does have "pacas" and nope, not gonna do it after all :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

cindycolucci said:


> LOL no I don't, just decided to use that....they were cute! Was "thinking" about it a while back, but have a friend who does have "pacas" and nope, not gonna do it after all :lol: :lol: :roll:


Oh but I still ove the Adv, so sweet. I bet there is a lot of work as to upkeep and feeding and shearing. But love to look at them.They have such doeful eyes and long eye lashes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are fine in central Ar. Raining hard now. My Airedales are in the barn. My little wire hair is just like your dog he shakes and shivers. Doesn't that thunder shirt help? My daughter's in Siloam Springs. She said the tornado alarm went off last night and something touched down 2 blocks from her house. Her and the babies spent the rest of the night in the closet. You know how bad the weather is then. OK is as bad as AR. with the tornado. Thankful you are ok.


Oh that is not good to hear, glad all is well at your end. Try having a German Shepard afraid of storms. Vet told me to ingore him as it causes him to be more upset. Easier said then done. Hope weather settles down by you soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haven't caught up yet. What was the movie that Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn was in that they were competing in looks? They had all of their surgeries they had accidents where their heads and arms were on backwards. Well that is how I feel today after working in the yard the last few days. lol Everything is sore!


I don't know, I have finial remembered my favorite movie Steel Magnolias. I keep forgetting the name, but when movie came out the five of us friends where the characters in that movie. I think they saw us and wrote the movie about us. No I was not Shirely Mc laine, but friend Dar was.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

My favorite in the comedy area is "Green Fried Tomatoes"


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't mean YOU should give it a rest.
> 
> To Susan,
> Oh, give it a rest.


Nasty response to the simple truth. How unsurprising.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I thought that's what you meant Bon. All I know is that those two pontificate about how to be nice, give unnecessary and unwanted advice and then go on other threads and are just plain nasty. Smoke and mirrors


Excellent summary of what's happening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Good grief. Next thing Saint Susan will ask her priest to do an exorcism.


 :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, how did you fare with the tornado warnings last night? I'm in OK and we had a really noisy night, with 2 tornado warnings and non stop sirens. I'm glad to report there was little to no damage.
> 
> I bought one of the thunder shirts for my dog that is terribly afraid of thunder. I don't know who feels better him or me when I put it on him. He still shakes and wants to be held. I love to cuddle with him and possibly bought into the advertising that the shirt works. anyway, we shared a recliner and watched the weather reports. :-D


Friends of ours had a big, old German shepherd. He was afraid of thunder. If George (the dog) ever jumped the fence, all they had to do was set off a firecracker. He was home lickety-split - hiding under the bed.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, we are just a fun loving group of "Banana Heads" who enjoy being nice to our own and share patterns, etc., so we have a kingdom with a moat and a drawbridge to keep out the Trolls! We enjoy having fun!
> 
> Want to join us?


I must say we look stunning! I even look tall and 35 - and that's an accomplishment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Please show it when finished!


I'd love to see it, too!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No God doesn't look kindly on false assertions especially when using it to lie. As a good Catholic , I would suggest going to confession and atone for what you posted.


And I would suggest you and your friends go to your Bible and pray hard over Proverbs 19.5: A false witness shall perish: but the man that heareth speaketh constantly.

Susan told you the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never seen Fried Green Tomatoes. I love the old funny ones like Money Pit, Planes, Trains and Automobile plus the Pink Panthers. Never get tired of them. Always laugh at them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know, I have finial remembered my favorite movie Steel Magnolias. I keep forgetting the name, but when movie came out the five of us friends where the characters in that movie. I think they saw us and wrote the movie about us. No I was not Shirely Mc laine, but friend Dar was.


Cried at Steel Magnolias! Excellent movie as casting was superb! Shirley McLain was great as well as all the others--Dolly, yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> My favorite in the comedy area is "Green Fried Tomatoes"


That also was an excellent movie as there was a story within a story! Now that was a "great" movie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend loaned me a movie "The cowboy Way" it is also a good movie with Woody Harleson, but not for children! Some scenes made me laugh as I have not done the "bar" scene! It starts at a rodeo in New Mexico, but ends in New York City. All scenes are not bad, has a good murder mystery in it.

Check it out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen Fried Green Tomatoes. I love the old funny ones like Money Pit, Planes, Trains and Automobile plus the Pink Panthers. Never get tired of them. Always laugh at them.


Those are all good movies.

Glad you are Ok from those storms as we have been under tornado watch all day until tonight at 10 PM. Spring may be late but the bad weather had arrived!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of my flower garden from yesterday . Give me a minute to post. Not good at posting


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lukka said:


> SS. Banana heads is a candy, SweetWorks sells them, they are very yummy and sweet. Try some.


Thank you for the reply as we have just allowing a few to wonder about our name. It makes a few angry that we have such fun as they are not included!

Where have you been hiding or are you just knitting a lot?


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Talking Fried Green Tomatoes, I made the sweet and sour sauce last night.
Funny (or worrying) thing, when I looked at the recipe it was actually Italian Green tomato pasta sauce, passing time had changed that in my head to Greek sweet and sour sauce! 
Anyway, it tasted quite nice but was an odd greenish brown colour, not an appetising sight. 
I made up my own recipe, here it is, rough quantities
1 lb minced green tomatoes
1lb chopped onions
Red chillies and garlic chopped

Fry onions, garlic and chilli until soft but not brown, add the minced tomatoes and enough water to make a loose mixture
Add salt and pepper and
1 tablespoon tomato ketchup
1 tablespoon Lea and Perrins Worcester sauce
1 tablespoon of white sugar
I simmered this about three hours on the back of the wood stove
Flavour improved a lot the longer it was cooked.
I added some cooked chicken breast, served it up on rice and disguised the funny colour by topping with stir fried veggies

PS what is a Thunder coat? One of mine hates storms


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Talking Fried Green Tomatoes, I made the sweet and sour sauce last night.
> Funny (or worrying) thing, when I looked at the recipe it was actually Italian Green tomato pasta sauce, passing time had changed that in my head to Greek sweet and sour sauce!
> Anyway, it tasted quite nice but was an odd greenish brown colour, not an appetising sight.
> I made up my own recipe, here it is, rough quantities
> ...


Thanks for the recipe . You cook on a wood stove? Wonder if using lemon juice or citric acid would help the color. The thunder coat is something they have been selling on tv. It wraps around the dog to make him feel safe during a storm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And I would suggest you and your friends go to your Bible and pray hard over Proverbs 19.5: A false witness shall perish: but the man that heareth speaketh constantly.
> 
> Susan told you the truth.


Song

Getting to know you ,getting to know all about you. Getting to like you getting to hope you like me.

Suddenly I feel all wonderful bright and breezie because of all the wonderful things you do. Dreaming about you day by day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never seen Fried Green Tomatoes. I love the old funny ones like Money Pit, Planes, Trains and Automobile plus the Pink Panthers. Never get tired of them. Always laugh at them.


Did you know that Fanny forgot her last name is a author of that book and many more, she is really a great writer, and her books are funny too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Talking Fried Green Tomatoes, I made the sweet and sour sauce last night.
> Funny (or worrying) thing, when I looked at the recipe it was actually Italian Green tomato pasta sauce, passing time had changed that in my head to Greek sweet and sour sauce!
> Anyway, it tasted quite nice but was an odd greenish brown colour, not an appetising sight.
> I made up my own recipe, here it is, rough quantities
> ...


That sounds good have to try it sometime.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of one of my flower garden from yesterday . Give me a minute to post. Not good at posting


Oh CB it is lovely, would love to just come and sit a spell with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I remember her name Fanny Flagg, Fried Green Tomatoes.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it is lovely, would love to just come and sit a spell with you.


That shows the differences in when posts show up, you can see it, but it hasn't reached Australia yet :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,
You have a beautiful garden! Lucky you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to sit in it, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to transfer a smilie face to a reply? Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB it is lovely, would love to just come and sit a spell with you.


Lovely back yard, but watch out for those snakes! Try cotton seed meal on the yard as it is still used by Am. Indians today.

Would bring the iced tea and chat for a while! No wonder you are sore from all that yard work! Lovely Country, hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to transfer a smilie face to a reply? Thanks.


When you are replying to a quote, they are on the left side of where you type so touch though one and they will go on your reply.

If you are sending a new quote I hit send then go back to words and the smilies are on the left so again hit them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


>


Now you did it and love your smiley. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for helping me. It was easy! :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of one of my flower garden from yesterday . Give me a minute to post. Not good at posting


Wow, beautiful yard!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for helping me. It was easy! :lol:


You are very welcome! I had help learning too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beware, the trolls are at the drawbridge! I'm being followed where ever I go!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I will protect you!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Beware, the trolls are at the drawbridge! I'm being followed where ever I go!


Hard to be so popular Jane. But I must ask, why didn't you raise the drawbridge and let the gators out? Oh that's right, them there gators don't like them there trolls either. Maybe we need hyenas, they laugh at things before they kill them, but they don't swim. Any ideas friends?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Thought you northerners would like to see some green. Would love to have all of you here for ice tea. Jane I am going to get me some of the cottonseed meal for the snakes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hard to be so popular Jane. But I must ask, why didn't you raise the drawbridge and let the gators out? Oh that's right, them there gators don't like them there trolls either. Maybe we need hyenas, they laugh at things before they kill them, but they don't swim. Any ideas friends?


They are on the drawbridge but not into the kingdom yet, yes the gators do not like spoiled meat! Hyenas on the outside of the moat might work.

They are reading my posts is how they are following.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. Thought you northerners would like to see some green. Would love to have all of you here for ice tea. Jane I am going to get me some of the cottonseed meal for the snakes.


Maybe we all could meet somewhere to chat!

At least the cotton seed meal won't harm anything else, but hope it will keep out the snakes, ticks and chiggers don't like it either!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. Thought you northerners would like to see some green. Would love to have all of you here for ice tea. Jane I am going to get me some of the cottonseed meal for the snakes.


Yeah, my yard is under a new blanket of snow that fell today. Yuck! It's not winter, it's not spring, it's sprinter!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I too have green.....................................pollen

Maybe we will get some rain tomorrow and wash it away. But I think it is going to be thunderstorms

Night night


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And I would suggest you and your friends go to your Bible and pray hard over Proverbs 19.5: A false witness shall perish: but the man that heareth speaketh constantly.
> 
> Susan told you the truth.


As for FreedomFries's quote, there are a lot of women on hear that speaketh constantly - with sharpened tongues.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway - Thanks for the link to your shawl pattern, the lace border dresses it up perfectly. Please post a pic of the finished shawl too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Ignoring you.


How ever so nice of you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I love your garden CB - your hard work is paying off with the greenery. Lucky you to have such an early start to the growing season. We still have daffodils, narcissus and tulips blooming and the plum trees are in full bloom. The trees and shrubs are starting to leaf out but still quite cool, especially at night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

tryalot - your recipe sounds good. Have you ever tried it with pasta?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> As for FreedomFries's quote, there are a lot of women on hear that speaketh constantly - with sharpened tongues.


Ah, never studied the Bible, I see. In good old King James' day, that meant "with truth."

You should try it sometime. You'd find it an interesting, new experience.

p.s. 1 Timothy 5:13. Dedicated to the Bananaflakes I love.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

They are reading my posts is how they are following.[/quote]

Get over yourself, woman. You're not worth the trouble.

Now, a pack of meddlers poking into our forum and stirring up trouble? You're reaping what you sow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Freedom Fries,
Not your forum.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> tryalot - your recipe sounds good. Have you ever tried it with pasta?


No, that was my first attempt, not sure I will make it again, they say we eat with our eyes, and it did look a bit murky!
Tasted OK though :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Freedom Fries,
> Not your forum.


Not yours, either.

Oh quick--Somebody get our DahdahYarnie a dictionary. She's still having trouble with the definition of that pesky word "except." How embarrassing.

"The only thing that will save any of us is forgiveness through Christ, she may not except that."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins you do have spring. Just cold, rainy, and windy here today. I had some car problems today. I had a new fuel filter installed a week ago. Since Monday, I used 20 gallons of gas and drove less than 50 miles. Thank goodness my husband and mechanic were able to rescue me. It was the fuel filter. An expensive 50 miles.[/quote Oh my! Glad you have a DH that knows about cars. The cold has moved back in . Up and down with the temps but everything is green and wet from the floods that came in today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah, my yard is under a new blanket of snow that fell today. Yuck! It's not winter, it's not spring, it's sprinter!


Have you found out what the baby is yet? Boy or girl? Couldn't handle all that snow. Brrrr.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you found out what the baby is yet? Boy or girl? Couldn't handle all that snow. Brrrr.


No, not yet. It's too early yet. I'll make sure to let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love your garden CB - your hard work is paying off with the greenery. Lucky you to have such an early start to the growing season. We still have daffodils, narcissus and tulips blooming and the plum trees are in full bloom. The trees and shrubs are starting to leaf out but still quite cool, especially at night.


Thank you! My flower zone is 7. What is yours?


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

I am posting this here also as some of you may not visit the other site I posted it on.

Have any of you seen these two news broadcasts?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-19/elvis-impersonator-charged-over-ricin-letters/4638690

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-19/fbi-releases-images-of-boston-bombing-suspects/4638504


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-19/officer-dies-after-mit-shooting/4639494

latest video link

"What we are looking for right now is a suspect consistent with the description of suspect number two, the white-capped individual who was consistent with the Monday marathon bombing.
"He's a white-skinned or Caucasian male with brown curly hair.
"He should be considered armed and dangerous.
"Suspect number one was shot."


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

<<<<<whispering......Freedom Fries must love the cow patties that she sowed. Odd diet, wonder how she prepares them?>>>>


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> <<<<<whispering......Freedom Fries must love the cow patties that she sowed. Odd diet, wonder how she prepares them?>>>>


I just mix them into your morning coffee, Dearie.

Drink up!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my, I guess that means you are reaping what you sow. I appreciate you wanting to share your cow patties, but I will decline your offer. Not into flavorings, but if that is what you eat and drink, it explains why you have such a potty mouth and spew such filth. 

Hurting people hurt people, I will pray that your hurt heart heals soon


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I will bring the cookies or whatever you want to eat. I love to cook.


----------



## lukka (Dec 16, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for the reply as we have just allowing a few to wonder about our name. It makes a few angry that we have such fun as they are not included!
> 
> Where have you been hiding or are you just knitting a lot?


Your welcome, There is a restaurant here that sells a banana flavored cupcake, it has bananaheads in the monkey/ jungle theme topping. Pair that with their banana flavored martini and you have a great breakfast :lol: Not a lot of time to post and keep up,spring is a busy time on a farm. I'm working hard to free-up more time.Take care talk later.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lukka said:


> Your welcome, There is a restaurant here that sells a banana flavored cupcake, it has bananaheads in the monkey/ jungle theme topping. Pair that with their banana flavored martini and you have a great breakfast :lol: Not a lot of time to post and keep up,spring is a busy time on a farm. I'm working hard to free-up more time.Take care talk later.


I understand fully as we lived on a farm where we reared our daughters so there is always a lot of work. Sometimes I miss the green crops, but could not do the work today as sometimes the laundry is a big job as folding them with the arms up is what makes me so tired.

I can knit all day until the hands gives out but setting is not good for the arthritis!

We missed talking to you. Send some pics please as would love to see the farm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-19/officer-dies-after-mit-shooting/4639494
> 
> latest video link
> 
> ...


Too bad a MIT police officer killed along with these monsters? Praying everyone will be safe while officers find suspect #2!

They are Russian brothers who have been here about a year.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

GUN FIRE IN WATERTOWN NOW


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Too bad a MIT police officer killed along with these monsters? Praying everyone will be safe while officers find suspect #2!
> 
> They are Russian brothers who have been here about a year.


My husband had them pegged as Russians last night after glancing at the photos. I'm amazed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Pray for me as up North of us, they got over 5" of rain yesterday and last night so this water will flow South as the last time so much rain, the water got within 1 1/2 feet to our house. This is much more rain than last time and they called it a 100 year flood.

Our area was so flooded that we could not leave, but lucky it did not get into our house, but our neighbors were not so lucky.

The fire dept. South of us will be calling me if we are in danger so they will come and get us by boat if necessary! They take such good care of us so I must make them some quilts to use when there are children who they need to wrap up or give a "blankie" to ease their crying.

They go to auto wrecks, etc., plus fires so they really enjoy the crib sized quilts. They are made out of scraps that I showed in the pictures a while back. I must get busy on them so I won't watch the flood news.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> GUN FIRE IN WATERTOWN NOW


Praying for the police officers safety!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Not yours, either.
> 
> Oh quick--Somebody get our DahdahYarnie a dictionary. She's still having trouble with the definition of that pesky word "except." How embarrassing.
> 
> "The only thing that will save any of us is forgiveness through Christ, she may not except that."


Dear, dear, Ingried, we know who you are especially when you called me your "old" enemy. Your words are ugly because you are on the outside looking in, but we only invite nice people into our group of Banana Heads.

Sorry, but you will be ignored so the drawbridge is up and the land around the moat is full of hyenas with alligators in the moat who does not like spoiled meat!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have secured the drawbridge!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

zz I except that I can not accept that I act cept what i can't Up set but then I except it all but act cept all . No name change that I has to excepted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> zz I except that I can not accept that I act cept what i can't Up set but then I except it all but act cept all . No name change that I has to excepted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let the word go out that the drawbridge is up!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So relieved to hear that the bombers have been identified and pray the second is caught soon without any more deaths and injuries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you! My flower zone is 7. What is yours?


I'm in zone 7 too. We have the mildest winters in Canada here with some snow but it usually doesn't last long before it turns to rain again and melts away. We moved here from Alberta which has some of the worst winters in Canada and a very short growing season (my area had an average of 92 frost free days per year so was really limited on gardening choices). I now have so many gardening choices but have much less time for it since I run a small business. Will try to post pics later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway - prayers for your safety and for your whole community, that the rains are absorbed without hurting people and their homes

ps - love your new avatar


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> zz I except that I can not accept that I act cept what i can't Up set but then I except it all but act cept all . No name change that I has to excepted.


good humour will always defeat pettiness!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm in zone 7 too. We have the mildest winters in Canada here with some snow but it usually doesn't last long before it turns to rain again and melts away. We moved here from Alberta which has some of the worst winters in Canada and a very short growing season (my area had an average of 92 frost free days per year so was really limited on gardening choices). I now have so many gardening choices but have much less time for it since I run a small business. Will try to post pics later.


You sound like you're keeping very busy. I live in Georgia, and we have a very long growing season. I think you'll enjoy it. Perennials are nice - in the ground once and they keep you happy for a long time! 
It's nice to have you with us.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway - I hope you're staying dry. I'm praying you won't have to leave in a boat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,
Let us know how you are doing!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Jane, stay dry kiddo. If possible let us know how you are doing. If you email anyone, they could post for you too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't have (want) time to clean anything! :shock:


My words to live by...if it doesn't hurt you, kill you, or make you sick, it doesn't really need to be done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm in zone 7 too. We have the mildest winters in Canada here with some snow but it usually doesn't last long before it turns to rain again and melts away. We moved here from Alberta which has some of the worst winters in Canada and a very short growing season (my area had an average of 92 frost free days per year so was really limited on gardening choices). I now have so many gardening choices but have much less time for it since I run a small business. Will try to post pics later.


I thought you maybe in zone 7. We don't have winter's here either. What kind of business do you run?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My words to live by...if it doesn't hurt you, kill you, or make you sick, it doesn't really need to be done.


Amen to that! lol


----------



## Never Banned (Apr 19, 2013)

Have a care, you were kicked out of this place once before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My words to live by...if it doesn't hurt you, kill you, or make you sick, it doesn't really need to be done.


Oh, I like that!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haven't caught up yet. What was the movie that Meryl Streep and Goldie Hawn was in that they were competing in looks? They had all of their surgeries they had accidents where their heads and arms were on backwards. Well that is how I feel today after working in the yard the last few days. lol Everything is sore!


Death Becomes Her is the title.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is not good to hear, glad all is well at your end. Try having a German Shepard afraid of storms. Vet told me to ingore him as it causes him to be more upset. Easier said then done. Hope weather settles down by you soon.


I had a Doberman get stuck between the wall and the toilet during a really bad T -storm. We had to literally remove the toilet to set her free. Poor thing was so afraid.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Death Becomes Her is the title.


Ouch!!! :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ouch!!! :shock:


Bonnie, I was replying to Country's post about a movie with Meril Streep and Goldie Hawn. She couldn't remember the title. The title is "Death Becomes Her". I wasn't being mean, just my sickeningly sweet self. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Death Becomes Her is the title.


That' s it. LOL That is what I felt like yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had a Doberman get stuck between the wall and the toilet during a really bad T -storm. We had to literally remove the toilet to set her free. Poor thing was so afraid.


OH poor baby. We do have bad thunder storms don't we? Our giant Airedale boy is like that. He thinks he should still be able to get in our lap. He weights way over 100lbs. That is why we put him in the barn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Never Banned said:


> Have a care, you were kicked out of this place once before.


would you like fries to go???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, I was replying to Country's post about a movie with Meril Streep and Goldie Hawn. She couldn't remember the title. The title is "Death Becomes Her". I wasn't being mean, just my sickeningly sweet self. :-D


*************************
Soloweygirl, I know you weren't being mean, and I didn't take it that way. I was responding to the description of the movie. I've seen it, and I was saying ouch to the backward limbs, head, etc.! For some reason, it didn't show up right in the final posting. It didn't include her description. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

I can tell you're doing what so many of us are - trying to make sure we keep this friendly. I appreciate it because it's much more fun that way. Sorry the post didn't show up right - I don't know what to do about that. They seem to have changed their format. The boxes were confusing when there were so many, but I'm not sure this is an improvement. 
Bonnie


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

LOL! Who is it who brought cow patties into the discussion, I wonder? 

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Dear, dear, Ingried, we know who you are especially when you called me your "old" enemy. Your words are ugly because you are on the outside looking in, but we only invite nice people into our group of Banana Heads.
> 
> Sorry, but you will be ignored so the drawbridge is up and the land around the moat is full of hyenas with alligators in the moat who does not like spoiled meat!


Hint: "Ignore" means not talking to someone.

I'm gathering there's a shortage of dictionaries off in your spoiled-meat alligatorland?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> LOL! Who is it who brought cow patties into the discussion, I wonder?
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.


Do you want fries with your dinner?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> would you like fries to go???


No, I'll eat in. Thank you, Dearie.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> No, I'll eat in. Thank you, Dearie.


Enjoy your patties, Darling. Might need Ketchup, but I wouldn't know, I prefer steak and not their patties


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you want French Fries, your usual, or mashed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Pray for me as up North of us, they got over 5" of rain yesterday and last night so this water will flow South as the last time so much rain, the water got within 1 1/2 feet to our house. This is much more rain than last time and they called it a 100 year flood.
> 
> Our area was so flooded that we could not leave, but lucky it did not get into our house, but our neighbors were not so lucky.
> 
> ...


Am thinking of you, we will only have one day of sun, next week rain again.
Flooding going on around here too. We are doing fine, river behind us is not up to the point of flooding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah I am now a dearie, such love. It's a good feeling. 
All you really need is love, dump pea dumpie dumm. Love is all you really need. (song)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks off2knit for doing songs I am using your idea, works nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tryalot said:


> That shows the differences in when posts show up, you can see it, but it hasn't reached Australia yet :lol:


Oh i hope you have gotten it. How is the weather doing by you???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So relieved to hear that the bombers have been identified and pray the second is caught soon without any more deaths and injuries.


My thoughts too. Husband said on news right now they think they may have other man. Seem someone seen someone in a boat in a neighborhood. Just hope no one is hurt and it is him.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Sources are saying he is still alive.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Sigh. Don't ANY of you know your Bible? Such a wasteland of hypocrites and Pharasees. But then, what should one suspect of a clatch of uneducated biddies bowing down before the material idol of a shoe. You really should be ashamed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes they got him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

That young man such a waste of his life, he had so much going for him before this. scholarship, med. school and just became a U.S. citzen last year. If he is alive and lives, what does he have left. what an empty waste of his life .

It's just sad what he did to other's and what he has done to his family, and all the people he has hurt. I keep asking why??


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing. He is the same age as my gs. What in the world were they thinking?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Sigh. Don't ANY of you know your Bible? Such a wasteland of hypocrites and Pharasees. But then, what should one suspect of a clatch of uneducated biddies bowing down before the material idol of a shoe. You really should be ashamed.


Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

His brother brainwashed him. He was younger and impressionable. His brother was indoctrinated by an Al Qaeda branch when he went to Russia in 2011 or 2012. 

It is very sad. His older brother drove a Mercedes. One of them had $900.00 pair of Louis Vuitton shoes he was wearing. Plus other expensive things. So, Al Qaeda must have given him this money in payment for the bombing. 

They both did not know that you have really work hard for a long time to get this stuff. It's a matter (in my opinion) that they were materialistic and wanted it now - and bypass the hard work that produces goods. 

I have no need for that kind of materialism. Lots of people do. However, Prada sounds great!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you want fries with that. Ketchup?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

They caught him. Praise His name!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah I am now a dearie, such love. It's a good feeling.
> All you really need is love, dump pea dumpie dumm. Love is all you really need. (song)


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My thoughts too. Husband said on news right now they think they may have other man. Seem someone seen someone in a boat in a neighborhood. Just hope no one is hurt and it is him.


You're right again. It's 9:30, and the guy in the boat is on his way to Mass General - and then the pokey.

The Police and the FBI did an outstanding job - and so did the citizens of Boston who reported what they saw!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right again. It's 9:30, and the guy in the boat is on his way to Mass General - and then the pokey.
> 
> The Police and the FBI did an outstanding job - and so did the citizens of Boston who reported what they saw!


If he's lucky, people might tear him to pieces before he gets there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> If he's lucky, people might tear him to pieces before he gets there.


I know - he's in for a bad time - and he's earned it. I hope they paper his cell with pictures of the three people who died and all the injured - especially the little ones.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> If he's lucky, people might tear him to pieces before he gets there.


How Christian of you.



lakelucy said:


> I have no need for that kind of materialism. Lots of people do. However, Prada sounds great!


Make up your mind. Do you worship an overpriced, poorly-designed leather idol or God?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Make up your mind. Do you worship an overpriced, poorly-designed leather idol or God?


We reap what we sow, you say that yourself. Also an eye for an eye.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you want French Fries? Ketchup?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know - he's in for a bad time - and he's earned it. I hope they paper his cell with pictures of the three people who died and all the injured - especially the little ones.


I don't think he would care, he ran a car over his own brother trying to get away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

He was in a panic and didn't know what he was doing. But, he has time to think about running over his brother now. He has a lot to think about...


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> We reap what we sow, you say that yourself. Also an eye for an eye.


Ah, not into the Gospels, I see.

Matthew 5:39 But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also.

Matthew 5:40 And if anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, hand over your coat as well.

Luke 6:30 Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back.

Yes, you truly shall reap. May God be merciful on your poor lost and frightened souls.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Hint: "Ignore" means not talking to someone.
> 
> I'm gathering there's a shortage of dictionaries off in your spoiled-meat alligatorland?


Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Like I said even Satan can quote the Scriptures but he knows also that he has been defeated. Thank You Jesus! I have no fear of you!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Is it true that Massachussets doesn't have a death penalty? It makes me sick that this animal might get with a life sentence then walk out of prison in ten years.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Make up your mind. Do you worship an overpriced, poorly-designed leather idol or God?


French fries coming up? Want ketchup?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Sigh. Don't ANY of you know your Bible? Such a wasteland of hypocrites and Pharasees. But then, what should one suspect of a clatch of uneducated biddies bowing down before the material idol of a shoe. You really should be ashamed.


French fries are hot! Want ketchup or mustard?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like I said even Satan can quote the Scriptures but he knows also that he has been defeated. Thank You Jesus! I have no fear of you!


Proverbs 1:7 - The fear of the LORD [is] the beginning of knowledge: [but] fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Is it true that Massachussets doesn't have a death penalty? It makes me sick that this animal might get with a life sentence then walk out of prison in ten years.


I think it would be Federal not State.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> French fries are hot! Want ketchup or mustard?


Pepper for me, no salt!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So far keeping dry but the water has not run into our area as the Southern part of the area North of us is still flooded. It is running South so it may not be here until Sat. night or Sunday.

We really do not have anyplace to go as this area is flat with a few drumlins in the Southern part of the state. This state is a farming state where we grow corn, soybeans, winter wheat, sunflowers, both the flowers and the ones for seeds. There are other crops grown but those are grown the most.

I have suggested many times to people in authority about building a hydroelectric plant without success as we have enough rain to keep it running, plus all of the benefits it would bring to our state.

We have several windmill farms as we have a lot of wind here too.

I will keep you posted!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Janeaway! Our prayers are with you all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, they are. I hope you can sleep tonight.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> They are reading my posts is how they are following.


Get over yourself, woman. You're not worth the trouble.

Now, a pack of meddlers poking into our forum and stirring up trouble? You're reaping what you sow.[/quote]

Ingried, you must try the crispy fries as they are delicious!

Do you serve French fries on the other forum? It does not belong to you! Want those fries to go?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Barbara Ann, we missed you dear gal as we are just still having fun.

Use the secret message and I'll lower the drawbridge for you, but be careful as there are trolls about the Kingdom!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I"ll take a double batch of HER FFs fries anyway, I am sick already. My daughter went to get her hair trimmed after school and came home with it cut to her ears. I am so mad at the hairdresser for doing this, I know her from church and she should have told me before she cut it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies as the firemen are aware of my situation so they will help if necessary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I"ll take a double batch of HER FFs fries anyway, I am sick already. My daughter went to get her hair trimmed after school and came home with it cut to her ears. I am so mad at the hairdresser for doing this, I know her from church and she should have told me before she cut it.


Oh, no. How old is your daughter?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

She just turned 17. Still underage, I didn't even know this was allowed without my permission.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I"ll take a double batch of HER FFs fries anyway, I am sick already. My daughter went to get her hair trimmed after school and came home with it cut to her ears. I am so mad at the hairdresser for doing this, I know her from church and she should have told me before she cut it.


That is horrible! That is why sometimes I trim my hair as the beauticians want to really cut my hair short, but I look like Alfalfa!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Like I said even Satan can quote the Scriptures but he knows also that he has been defeated. Thank You Jesus! I have no fear of you!


Funny thing. I was thinking the same thing. A person can quote scripture and have no clear knowledge of their meaning. One can have sight and still lack the ability to see.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I sent her to her room for the night, I can't even think what to say to her right now.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> I sent her to her room for the night, I can't even think what to say to her right now.


Apologize, for starters.

17 years is old enough to decide on the haircut she wants.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I sent her to her room for the night, I can't even think what to say to her right now.


Sending hugs to you for your heartache.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I know hair grows back but it was so long and beautiful, it might take a couple of years. And my husband is going to be so upset, even more than me. We're going to have an hard weekend.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> I know hair grows back but it was so long and beautiful, it might take a couple of years. And my husband is going to be so upset, even more than me. We're going to have an hard weekend.


If so, you brought it on yourselves. Poor kid.

("Heartache," Jane???? Are you for REAL?)


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sending hugs to you for your heartache.


Thanks Janeway.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I sent her to her room for the night, I can't even think what to say to her right now.


Don't be mad. Hair will grow back. Remember how it was when you were that age. When I was her age my goal was to have straight long hair like the everyone else. (60')A mean busybody from church told my mother I was trying to look like a hippy. She told my daddy and they made me cut my semi long hair . It was so upsetting because I just wanted to look like everyone else. Only be upset if she disobedient. My granddaughter was cutting her bangs at 13. She cut them too far over . She looked like she had a mullet. She had to wear a head band until her hair grew out. She learned her lesson. lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Apologize, for starters.
> 
> 17 years is old enough to decide on the haircut she wants.


Fries are ready for pick-up!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Apologize, for starters.
> 
> 17 years is old enough to decide on the haircut she wants.


Not when she's living under my roof. I would have been willing to talk about it with her first but she knew I wouldn't like it and she did it anyway. Defiance, I don't stand for it and my husband won't either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> If so, you brought it on yourselves. Poor kid.
> 
> ("Heartache," Jane???? Are you for REAL?)


Your order of fries are ready for you to pick-up.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

You make it sound so appealing with your offers. Thank you, my Dear Old Friend.

With such generousity, I feel right at home. I believe I'll just have to stay.

(Even though I do worry about you. Do you realize how many times you're repeating yourself? If this continues to be a problem, you really should see a doctor.)


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't please.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My poor kitty who has cancer on her nose just climbed up on my chair for some love. It is bed time so will take care of her and go to bed!

Here is her picture!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

What a pretty cat, I really don't see anything on her nose, it must be small.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> If so, you brought it on yourselves. Poor kid.
> 
> ("Heartache," Jane???? Are you for REAL?)


Yes, Ingried, I'm for real just holding your fries!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Defiance, I don't stand for it and my husband won't either.


Whoa, Mama! Gonna be one fun weekend around your house. Truly, you'll be reaping what you sow.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Ingried, I'm for real just holding your fries!


Thought I was Susan. Or Satan.

Easily confused, are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Jane. Sweet dreams.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night Jane. Sweet dreams.


And Run from Satan on Another Forum!!!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Ignoring you.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Ignoring you.


Hurrah! (If only you were any better at keeping that promise than Yarnie, Bonnie, Janey-Girl or the rest.)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> What a pretty cat, I really don't see anything on her nose, it must be small.


Look again as it is on the left side in this picture. She is getting so thin and does not groom herself anymore so when I'm up to the task, I bath her.

She is around 15 years or older as don't know for sure as she showed up one day with 2 kittens and stayed on the farm. The kittens did not survive but she made herself a house cat when she found an open door! She has been inside for about 13 years with us. We had her spade so that was her last kittens!

We think someone may have dumped her and kittens, but kittens did not survive.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Hurrah! (If only you were any better at keeping that promise than Yarnie, Bonnie, Janey-Girl or the rest.)


Janey-girl has your fries ready for you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And Run from Satan on Another Forum!!!


Want French fries my dear Ingried!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

So sad. I'm not a cat person but it makes me sick how some people treat them.
My daughter has been begging to get a kitten and I thought she was responsible enough. Now that she's gone against my wishes with the a hair I'm not so sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night Jane. Sweet dreams.


Thank you Country!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Thought I was Susan. Or Satan.
> 
> Easily confused, are you?


No, you are Ingried, please your fries are ready!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Give the kitty a big hug from me Janeway and one for you too!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, you are Ingried, please your fries are ready!


You're quite sure about that, are you? If so, I thank you for the compliment.

Shall we go lay some wreaths?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you but its not even close to December yet.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Thank you but its not even close to December yet.


Tsk. So our honored dead, who made the ultimate sacrifice, only merit rememberance once a year? How sad.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> If so, you brought it on yourselves. Poor kid.
> 
> ("Heartache," Jane???? Are you for REAL?)


New to this forum. Can't believe you are pretending to be a Christian.

 You are judgmental ("Judge not that you be not judged.") Matthew 7:1).

 You lack a loving spirit ("This is my commandment. That you love one another, as I have loved you.") John 15:12.

 You seek to cause others to be angry ("Cease from anger, and forsake wrath: fret not thyself in any wise to do evil.") Psalms 37:8

Christians do not behave as you are in this group. I will pray for you that you see yourself as the others in this group see you and seek to really become a Christian ("And above all things, have fervent charity among yourselves: for charity shall cover the multitude of sins.") Peter 4:8.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I have no need for that kind of materialism. Lots of people do. However, Prada sounds great!

Lukelucy

Yes, that's cause the Pradas you and SE wear are ripoffs. I thought the attire over here looked rather tacky. Sorry to be the one to break the news to you. Pradas are made in Italy not China and you can't buy them at Walmart. :-(


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries wrote:
If so, you brought it on yourselves. Poor kid.

("Heartache," Jane???? Are you for REAL?)


New to this forum. Can't believe you are pretending to be a Christian. 

 You are judgmental ("Judge not that you be not judged." Matthew 7:1). 

 You lack a loving spirit ("This is my commandment. That you love one another, as I have loved you."John 15:12. 

 You seek to cause others to be angry ("Cease from anger, and forsake wrath: fret not thyself in any wise to do evil." Psalms 37:8

Christians do not behave as you are in this group. I will pray for you that you see yourself as the others in this group see you and seek to really become a Christian ("And above all things, have fervent charity among yourselves: for charity shall cover the multitude of sins." Peter 4:8.

Knit Crazy

Welcome church lady.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Tsk. So our honored dead, who made the ultimate sacrifice, only merit rememberance once a year? How sad.


Oh tsk tsk. I heard it was part of the sequester that Obama did. Yup, no wreaths except at Christmas time. What a Scrooge.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> If he's lucky, people might tear him to pieces before he gets there.


I think the people of Boston and nearby suburbs are busy celebrating, and hoping that young man lives to tell his tale and meet the judgement of our laws. Somehow, that seems like the best outcome. I guess you're feeling paticularly Christian at the moment. And, in what universe would this guy walk out of prison in 10 years? The Feds will never let that happen.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Not when she's living under my roof. I would have been willing to talk about it with her first but she knew I wouldn't like it and she did it anyway. Defiance, I don't stand for it and my husband won't either.


Aren't you being a tad overwrought? As others have said, hair grows back, and defiannce seems like too serious a word for the situation Doesn't your daughter already know her "home rules"? I'll bet she thought you might be a little surprised and then get used to it.
PS. Cleaning a cat box might be good punishment. Ypu might want to go ahead with getting that kitten...


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

katlapp said:


> She just turned 17. Still underage, I didn't even know this was allowed without my permission.


I did the same thing at her age. Went from waist length hair to a 'boy cut'. I think my mom almost fell down the stairs and called my dad at work to warn him. I was working at a jean shop and a life guard, just made life easier.

Breathe, remember hair grows.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Apologize, for starters.
> 
> 17 years is old enough to decide on the haircut she wants.


Go eat fries


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> You make it sound so appealing with your offers. Thank you, my Dear Old Friend.
> 
> With such generousity, I feel right at home. I believe I'll just have to stay.
> 
> (Even though I do worry about you. Do you realize how many times you're repeating yourself? If this continues to be a problem, you really should see a doctor.)


Do you want vinegar for your fries?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> If so, you brought it on yourselves. Poor kid.
> 
> ("Heartache," Jane???? Are you for REAL?)


It's the surrender of youth and transition to impending adulthood that is being lamented. Here are two obviously caring and engaged parents and you're basically telling them to get over themselves. What is with you?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Boy I wish I had the time to be a Troll like the two that have posted on this page. What a waste of time to just aggravate people for the sake of nastiness. But then again I have to remember that: Hurting people hurt people. So pray that their hurting souls will heal

Just put the dogs out (lazy boys) and looked around. A HUGE birch tree fell during our horrific storm last night. But God has wonderful aim. It fell to the right of our shared electrical box and the left of the neighbor's home. We are talking about a 6' space for God to place the tree and He did it perfectly and all are safe from harm. So the upside, firewood for next winter for them. 

So going to put my work jeans on, call my sons to come over with a chain saw and help them. He just had back surgery, so he can't do it by himself.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Boy I wish I had the time to be a Troll like the two that have posted on this page. What a waste of time to just aggravate people for the sake of nastiness. But then again I have to remember that: Hurting people hurt people.


How ironic! None of us would even know you or this thread exists if you didn't spend so much time trolling OUR threads.

Hint to Believers: Satan is the one who whispers in your ear that you're doing just fine, no need to let the verses of the Bible convict you of your errors. The person who uses Scripture to point out that you've fallen into hypocrisy and error is your friend. Even if you don't like the messenger. Think about it.

Matthew 3-5: 3 And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?

4 Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye?

5 Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You're quite sure about that, are you? If so, I thank you for the compliment.
> 
> Shall we go lay some wreaths?


You want fries with that order? You have not been on KP long enough to know about Wreaths!

Fries are hot!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> How ironic! None of us would even know you or this thread exists if you didn't spend so much time trolling OUR threads.
> 
> Hint to Believers: Satan is the one who whispers in your ear that you're doing just fine, no need to let the verses of the Bible convict you of your errors. The person who uses Scripture to point out that you've fallen into hypocrisy and error is your friend. Even if you don't like the messenger. Think about it.
> 
> ...


1 Corinthians 2:15 The spiritual person judges all things, but is himself to be judged by no one.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Boy I wish I had the time to be a Troll like the two that have posted on this page. What a waste of time to just aggravate people for the sake of nastiness. But then again I have to remember that: Hurting people hurt people. So pray that their hurting souls will heal
> 
> Just put the dogs out (lazy boys) and looked around. A HUGE birch tree fell during our horrific storm last night. But God has wonderful aim. It fell to the right of our shared electrical box and the left of the neighbor's home. We are talking about a 6' space for God to place the tree and He did it perfectly and all are safe from harm. So the upside, firewood for next winter for them.
> 
> So going to put my work jeans on, call my sons to come over with a chain saw and help them. He just had back surgery, so he can't do it by himself.


You are a good neighbor but son must be careful to not overwork after surgery! God is good!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> How ironic! None of us would even know you or this thread exists if you didn't spend so much time trolling OUR threads.
> 
> Hint to Believers: Satan is the one who whispers in your ear that you're doing just fine, no need to let the verses of the Bible convict you of your errors. The person who uses Scripture to point out that you've fallen into hypocrisy and error is your friend. Even if you don't like the messenger. Think about it.
> 
> ...


Need fries to go with "your" threads as this is a public forum! Ketchup or mustard or I'm sure you might like vinegar!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Give the kitty a big hug from me Janeway and one for you too!


Thank you as she is a good cat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy, welcome and thanks for your input as you can read the "trolls" are just hateful!

These people just pop in to make remarks then get together on another site to make more fun of us! They are such children!

Hugs, Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh tsk tsk. I heard it was part of the sequester that Obama did. Yup, no wreaths except at Christmas time. What a Scrooge.


You wouldn't know anything about honoring those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our country.

Had to change your name as other one was getting too much flack from people so you thought a new name would help, but you still have the same hateful attitude!

Try getting up on the other side of the bed in the morning as it might help your attitude!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> She just turned 17. Still underage, I didn't even know this was allowed without my permission.


***************************

Well, that's a shame - that's an age when your hair really matters to you, and hearing that it will grow just doesn't "cut it."

I had a similar experience. The hairdresser heard my 17-year old daughter say something snippy to me. I could tell she didn't approve (probably didn't have kids). So - instead of a trim, she cut her very, very curly hair too short - a week before senior pictures. I was furious with her. She had no right to take that upon herself - we never went back.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Boy I wish I had the time to be a Troll like the two that have posted on this page. What a waste of time to just aggravate people for the sake of nastiness. But then again I have to remember that: Hurting people hurt people. So pray that their hurting souls will heal
> 
> Just put the dogs out (lazy boys) and looked around. A HUGE birch tree fell during our horrific storm last night. But God has wonderful aim. It fell to the right of our shared electrical box and the left of the neighbor's home. We are talking about a 6' space for God to place the tree and He did it perfectly and all are safe from harm. So the upside, firewood for next winter for them.
> 
> So going to put my work jeans on, call my sons to come over with a chain saw and help them. He just had back surgery, so he can't do it by himself.


Glad to hear it missed the house, but with electrical prices going up God made sure you had fire wood for the year to come. Hope Son's back is on the mend. Have fun with wood carrying. Use to do it all the time too. 
Bad weather here to yesterday, 30 mile an hour wind gust, and snow showers too. Sun finial this moring but have to go out and break the ice on bird baths. Winter coat on. Rain starting tomorrow into Thursday so thinking about going outside getting lawn chair out and sun myself. May be hard with winter coat, hat,and gloves. But one can pretend. Now all of you down south just brag about your weather. Not nice don't you know.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It's the surrender of youth and transition to impending adulthood that is being lamented. Here are two obviously caring and engaged parents and you're basically telling them to get over themselves. What is with you?


You're too generous. Really.

When a simple haircut brings on a tirade about defiance and "my house, my rules," the issue isn't youth, it's power and ego.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You wouldn't know anything about honoring those who made the ultimate sacrifice for our country.
> 
> Had to change your name as other one was getting too much flack from people so you thought a new name would help, but you still have the same hateful attitude!
> 
> Try getting up on the other side of the bed in the morning as it might help your attitude!


Your ignorance overwhelms. On so very many counts. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ***************************
> 
> Well, that's a shame - that's an age when your hair really matters to you, and hearing that it will grow just doesn't "cut it."
> 
> I had a similar experience. The hairdresser heard my 17-year old daughter say something snippy to me. I could tell she didn't approve (probably didn't have kids). So - instead of a trim, she cut her very, very curly hair too short - a week before senior pictures. I was furious with her. She had no right to take that upon herself - we never went back.


Some beautican's never know when to stop do they. I always tell person cutting my hair do not want surprise bangs. You know when they cut them about half way up the forehead or even shorter. Only a couple of times they have done it. Just tell them when they ask me how I like it ,do not and why.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Fries are ready for pick-up!


These fries aren't good. Cancel my order.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> New to this forum. Can't believe you are pretending to be a Christian.
> 
>  You are judgmental ("Judge not that you be not judged.") Matthew 7:1).
> 
> ...


Thank you, you are so so right.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> These fries aren't good. Cancel my order.


Hurrah, more for me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My poor kitty who has cancer on her nose just climbed up on my chair for some love. It is bed time so will take care of her and go to bed!
> 
> Here is her picture!


Oh poor thing but love helps doesn't it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You make it sound so appealing with your offers. Thank you, my Dear Old Friend.
> 
> With such generousity, I feel right at home. I believe I'll just have to stay.
> 
> (Even though I do worry about you. Do you realize how many times you're repeating yourself? If this continues to be a problem, you really should see a doctor.)


Freedom Fries,
You are deliberately hurting someone. You don't come on here to enjoy the company of others. You come on here to hurt people. I wonder why.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Freedom Fries,
> You are deliberately hurting someone. You don't come on here to enjoy the company of others. You come on here to hurt people. I wonder why.


Because you and your friends have made such an effort to go out and hurt others in *their* threads. For so very long. You're reaping what you've sown. Enjoy it or stop. You might enjoy the results of actually keeping to your repeated promises to stay away from our fora.

Think about it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Probably because the righties are setting such a fine example.

I'm still waiting for my apology.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

katlapp said:


> She just turned 17. Still underage, I didn't even know this was allowed without my permission.


Train up a child in the way it should go and they will not depart from it. Can't remember where verse is, but you did right, not easy but you did right.

Always told children when under my roof it was my rules. When they left home they could make their own rules.

Now that they have their own children, they have become the same type of parents. Also to hear them talk about how they were treated at home and are proud of it now, makes it all worth while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

In the 60's when everone had to have long hair. I wanted to have a pixie cut, do you remember that hair style. Always had to be different. :roll: :lol:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Wonder what they say outside your hearing. Could be interesting. Not to mention the long, long history of abused children growing up to become abusers. Sad, really. You're in my prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You're too generous. Really.
> 
> When a simple haircut brings on a tirade about defiance and "my house, my rules," the issue isn't youth, it's power and ego.


*****************
Too generous? Well, that will never be said of you, Freedom Fries.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Frankly it's impossibly self-centered and egocentric to rant about one's daughter's hair length right now. All she has to do is flip on the TV and glance at the carnage in Boston to realize that there are more important things going on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Because you and your friends have made such an effort to go out and hurt others in *their* threads. For so very long. You're reaping what you've sown. Enjoy it or stop. You might enjoy the results of actually keeping to your repeated promises to stay away from our fora.
> 
> Think about it.


***********************
That's no excuse. There is no excuse for hurting someone. That's why I try to steer clear of your other site. It's so full of venom that it makes me want to be nasty, too. It's not healthy for anyone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Some beautican's never know when to stop do they. I always tell person cutting my hair do not want surprise bangs. You know when they cut them about half way up the forehead or even shorter. Only a couple of times they have done it. Just tell them when they ask me how I like it ,do not and why.


 That's a good idea. Just tell the truth. I always just say it's fine, even though I usually don't like it. i always used to cut my own, back when so few people had short hair. But now, the hairdressers are so good at cutting short hair, especially layering it - far better than I could ever be. But boy, when they blow it dry, it emphasizes all my negatives!

I should add that the cut is good, it's the styling that I don't like. But I don't have "good" hair - it's fine and thin and has a mind of its own.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Train up a child in the way it should go and they will not depart from it. Can't remember where verse is, but you did right, not easy but you did right.
> 
> Always told children when under my roof it was my rules. When they left home they could make their own rules.
> 
> Now that they have their own children, they have become the same type of parents. Also to hear them talk about how they were treated at home and are proud of it now, makes it all worth while.


My daughter said we didn't have a LOT of rules, but she knew she'd better never break the ones we had.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Freedom Fries,
> You are deliberately hurting someone. You don't come on here to enjoy the company of others. You come on here to hurt people. I wonder why.


Bonnie, you ought to look at how some of "your own" hurt people. Sometimes we have to defend ourselves against angry people who feel it's their right and responsibility to belittle those who disagree.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter said we didn't have a LOT of rules, but she knew she'd better never break the ones we had.


That sounds like my house and kids. We had rules to keep them safe and keep the household working together. My 4 kids are grown now and all are responsible adults. They all have jobs, are healthy, and have spouses or significant others. None smoke or do drugs or are alcoholics, and I think they are reasonably happy.

I never had a rule about hair cutting except that they had to have hair that was clean and neat. The girls would have done it without a rule, but I had to make appointments at the barbers for the boys when it got messy. I did have one hair cutting incident with my youngest daughter when she went to college. She had it cut way too short. I just told her that it was much prettier long (after all it was done and she couldn't put the hair back). The reaction of everyone she met was the best antidote. She never cut it so short again. She has lovely long hair now.

I did have rules that made life easier with 6 people in the house. Told them:

- Never bring your friend with you to ask if they can spend the night or go with us to an event. If you do, the answer will always be NO. Kids do that as a pressure tactic. I preferred to think about the expense or effect another person would add to the household. I often said, "Yes," but wanted the option to say, "No" without looking like the bad guy. 
- Never complain about what is being served for dinner. You know where the peanut butter and jelly is for a sandwich. If you want to tell me later that you don't like peas, fine, but not when I'm serving. Even today, my kids would never say, "Yuck, I don't like peas when served them by someone." They learned that lesson well.
- Get your chores done before you ask if you can go shopping, to a friends, or to an event. The house will always be cleaner, because they wanted to make sure they were available to have fun when it presented itself. My kids learned to work hard before they play hard.

We had other rules, too, but good manners were non-negotiable and treating others with kindness was expected. Life has rules, but a home is not a dictatorship. It is a place where everyone, including Mom and Dad, have rights and responsibilities.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That sounds like my house and kids. We had rules to keep them safe and keep the household working together. My 4 kids are grown now and all are responsible adults. They all have jobs, are healthy, and have spouses or significant others. None smoke or do drugs or are alcoholics, and I think they are reasonably happy.
> 
> I never had a rule about hair cutting except that they had to have hair that was clean and neat. The girls would have done it without a rule, but I had to make appointments at the barbers for the boys when it got messy. I did have one hair cutting incident with my youngest daughter when she went to college. She had it cut way too short. I just told her that it was much prettier long (after all it was done and she couldn't put the hair back). The reaction of everyone she met was the best antidote. She never cut it so short again. She has lovely long hair now.
> 
> ...


I agree! I had to laugh at your first example because I had that one too. I felt so smart when I figured that out - if your friend is there when you ask, the answer is no. It only took one time of: "I'm so sorry - I wanted to say yes, but you brought Lori with you and now I have to say no this time."

We have three children - all grown with kids of their own. A happy reward for the diligence required to raise them!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably because the righties are setting such a fine example.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my apology.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly it's impossibly self-centered and egocentric to rant about one's daughter's hair length right now. All she has to do is flip on the TV and glance at the carnage in Boston to realize that there are more important things going on.


That certainly gives a really good example of the contrast between a little problem and a huge tragedy. After all, Kat's daughter can plead she just had a bad hair day. Boston is in a whole other league.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Bonnie, you ought to look at how some of "your own" hurt people. Sometimes we have to defend ourselves against angry people who feel it's their right and responsibility to belittle those who disagree.


No kidding. Did you ever see this one from Yarnlady/Dahdah? As close to an apology as they can come, yet the behavior in the past couple weeks shows no lessons have been learned. Not to mention how long these women have been driving the nastiness:



yarnlady said:


> I really am sorry for what I did the other night and yet I am not. Truthful I would do it again in a heart beat.
> 
> They starting in on CB, because of her faith, and I got a little hot, but when the lady whose name is not worth even printing, posted and wanted to know if Janeway needed more oxygen, and meaning it as an insult, then goes on to say she was cracking open a new one. That did it.
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> That certainly gives a really good example of the contrast between a little problem and a huge tragedy. After all, Kat's daughter can plead she just had a bad hair day. Boston is in a whole other league.


Exactly my point. I'm sure the parents of the victims would give anything to have their children back no matter how they chose to wear their hair. To me the woman's concerns sound impossibly selfish and insensitive.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Exactly my point. I'm sure the parents of the victims would give anything to have their children back no matter how they chose to wear their hair. To me the woman's concerns sound impossibly selfish and insensitive.


Precisely. It's not about what's good for a 17 year old. It's self-righteous indignation over the reality over the limitations of her own power to control another human being.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Dear Lord: I pray you open the eyes of DahdaYarnie to the evils of hypocrisy and the errors of her ways. May God in Jesus' name heal her heart and soul and give her the strength to change her ways. Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In the 60's when everone had to have long hair. I wanted to have a pixie cut, do you remember that hair style. Always had to be different. :roll: :lol:


I had the pixie until the 5th grade. I didn't like it. Wonder who cut it I don't remember ever getting a hair cut. Must have blocked it out. :roll:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Susanmos2000, FreedomFries, you've both identified something that's out of whack with Kat's problem with her daughter's hair. I'm an official senior citizen, and I have friends who've died in the past couple of years and would give anything to see them again for some good long talks and good dinners. 2 of my old friends have died in the last 2 years. Many a January saw the 3 of us having a "Liver Lover's Festival" because one of the 2 guys had a girlfriend who always visited her parents in FL for most of January.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Train up a child in the way it should go and they will not depart from it. Can't remember where verse is, but you did right, not easy but you did right.
> 
> Always told children when under my roof it was my rules. When they left home they could make their own rules.
> 
> Now that they have their own children, they have become the same type of parents. Also to hear them talk about how they were treated at home and are proud of it now, makes it all worth while.


Proverbs22:6


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses. May God send healing to all who mourn them and may their memories give you joy. And yes. Perspective is everything.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You sound like you're keeping very busy. I live in Georgia, and we have a very long growing season. I think you'll enjoy it. Perennials are nice - in the ground once and they keep you happy for a long time!
> It's nice to have you with us.
> Bonnie


Thanks Bonnie - with the exception of a few rude echos, I enjoy being able to share ideas, hopes and concerns with so many nice and caring people.

I love perennials and flowering shrubs. Buds on the magnolia are just starting to open and the rhodos aren't too far behind but lilacs, roses and peonies will be awhile yet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you maybe in zone 7. We don't have winter's here either. What kind of business do you run?


I still think a fresh snowfall is a beautiful sight, but am happy not to have to get the shovel out or regularly commute in bad road conditions. My original plans were to have a part time job and have lots of time for crafting, gardening, reading ... but God led me in another direction and I opened a yarn shop even though I had no retail experience at all. It doesn't make a lot of money but has given me wonderful new friends and become part of a special community.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still think a fresh snowfall is a beautiful sight, but am happy not to have to get the shovel out or regularly commute in bad road conditions. My original plans were to have a part time job and have lots of time for crafting, gardening, reading ... but God led me in another direction and I opened a yarn shop even though I had no retail experience at all. It doesn't make a lot of money but has given me wonderful new friends and become part of a special community.


I remembered after I asked you. What fun that must be. Proud for you. The gardening and reading will come when you are older. Enjoy your business now and your new friends. How do you stand it have all the yarn around you!? :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My poor kitty who has cancer on her nose just climbed up on my chair for some love. It is bed time so will take care of her and go to bed!
> 
> Janeway - your kitty is beautiful and I know how important your cuddle times are when you know she isn't well. Glad you stayed safe during the rains


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I still think a fresh snowfall is a beautiful sight, but am happy not to have to get the shovel out or regularly commute in bad road conditions. My original plans were to have a part time job and have lots of time for crafting, gardening, reading ... but God led me in another direction and I opened a yarn shop even though I had no retail experience at all. It doesn't make a lot of money but has given me wonderful new friends and become part of a special community.


I would love to come to your shop, and sit a spell. We have one shop near here. I love it lady is so nice we sit and have a nice chat, and of course have to buy yarn as soon as I touch yarn have to buy and have no idea what will use it for but have to buy it. You sound like you would be the same, would enjoy coming to your shop.
Has the ecomomy been affected in your area? It sure has down here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son that who so ever believe in him should not die but have ""eternal life""


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son that who so ever believe in him should not die but have ""eternal life""


Amen, Sister!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remembered after I asked you. What fun that must be. Proud for you. The gardening and reading will come when you are older. Enjoy your business now and your new friends. How do you stand it have all the yarn around you!? :roll: :lol:


It's hard to decide what to use next!! I used to have yarn all over the house and when I started the shop DH said that at least that should leave more room for his stuff in the house. Little did he know -- I still have yarn in every closet


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

off2knit - I'm curious about your new avatar, is she a historical person or someone in your life? I love the background


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard to decide what to use next!! I used to have yarn all over the house and when I started the shop DH said that at least that should leave more room for his stuff in the house. Little did he know -- I still have yarn in every closet


I would have that problem too. I know I try to keep mine in my sewing room but it is shrinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard to decide what to use next!! I used to have yarn all over the house and when I started the shop DH said that at least that should leave more room for his stuff in the house. Little did he know -- I still have yarn in every closet


Oh that is so funny, afraid I would be the same way. Told the lovely lady in favorite yarn shop would never make a living as would be buying ever yarn put out, and would never see a profit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Dear Lord: I pray you open the eyes of DahdaYarnie to the evils of hypocrisy and the errors of her ways. May God in Jesus' name heal her heart and soul and give her the strength to change her ways. Amen


I suggest that no one reply to this person or any supporters of hers. She wants attention. Just skip her responses and move on. She uses Christ's name as a tool for her hatred of others ideas, she stirs others to anger, she is trying to goad you toward unChristian response, yet she is the unChristian soul. Christ would tell us to walk away from her. Just pretend she doesn't exist. She is monopolizing this site for her own ends.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

True. Your repeated broken promises to avoid our threads do show a serious lack of self-control.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Suggest away. Even better, suggest they stick to your own threads and no one would have any reason or interest in visiting here.

It won't work. They don't have the self-control. And neither do you. And you are in my prayers, regardless of your nasty behavior.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I suggest that no one reply to this person or any supporters of hers. She wants attention. Just skip her responses and move on. She uses Christ's name as a tool for her hatred of others ideas, she stirs others to anger, she is trying to goad you toward unChristian response, yet she is the unChristian soul. Christ would tell us to walk away from her. Just pretend she doesn't exist. She is monopolizing this site for her own ends.


agree with you on this.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

But talking about not talking about me is talking about me. FAIL!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy what are you knitting now?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Exactly my point. I'm sure the parents of the victims would give anything to have their children back no matter how they chose to wear their hair. To me the woman's concerns sound impossibly selfish and insensitive.


Susan,
How kind of you to point that out. How wise of you to understand her situation. How responsible of you to judge her for all of us so that we can also call her "selfish and insensitive."

How savage to try to shame someone for an honest and open sharing with people she thought were friends. If you think for one minute that ANYONE on here would consider a haircut as tragic as the Boston bombing, you are either totally ignorant or cleverly disguising yourself as such.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do any of you skype? I love it, and it is free, all you need is a camera on computor, or you can purchase one which is not expensive and easy to attach to computer. 

I have friends whom I skype with in other countries, and with my Dad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do any of you skype? I love it, and it is free, all you need is a camera on computor, or you can purchase one which is not expensive and easy to attach to computer.
> 
> I have friends whom I skype with in other countries, and with my Dad.


We did it for a while, but the grandkids all talked at once and jumped up and down - didn't work too well. I should try it again now that they're older. It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone is talking to herself on Smoking and Obamacare #7.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone is talking to herself on Smoking and Obamacare #7.


 :shock:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> ...you are either totally ignorant or cleverly disguising yourself as such.


So Godly, grown up and mature. As usual.



bonbf3 said:


> .Oh, my. Smoking #7 p. 98 - I think Bratty committed an etiquette boo-boo. Not sure, but she was responding to a post and then Pfffffffttt! Where is the blushing icon?!





bonbf3 said:


> Theyre really terrible over there. And a waste of time. They certainly arent people I want to associate with.





bonbf3 said:


> I left over there again. When you really look at it, some people come on there just to tell others off. I cant be on there an more. Not mentally healthy. Its a toxic topic.





bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Thumper. It sure did get nasty over there. Conans the one who scares me. Cheeky now, I think. It really brings out the worst in me, so if it turns bad again, Ill have to stop. I spend too much time anyway - have to get my two cents worth in.





bonbf3 said:


> I just unwatched Smoking and Obamacare. Very hard for me to do - hate to miss anything, but that was just horrible. Im not going back. Yesterday there must have been fifty emails - too much time to spend on hate speech. Still, it was hard. Am I a glutton for punishment, or what?
> 
> PHew!





bonbf3 said:


> Well, after their abominable treatment of Yarnie and Janeway, Im off KP. Also, first thing I read this morning was how pro-life people want all these babies born into poverty and ruin. Good grief! When I get ticked off at 8 a.m., its time to leave.
> 
> I put it on one of Off2Knits comments that Im done. She really told them off royally for their treatment of Yarnie, and Im glad. I cant believe the cruelty of some people, and there was one in particular who did it to both of them. Pouring salt into a wound - didnt know adults actually did that. Im through over there - its unhealthy.





bonbf3 said:


> I hear Conan has returned to the land of milk and honey (????). Shes the only one Im scared of. She jumped all over me when I first went online.
> 
> People are changing their names all over the place. Whats that all about, Alfie? Im confused enough as it is.
> 
> Just checked - I think Conan has morphed into Cheeky Blighter. (C.B. - Conan the Barbarian - Cheeky Blighter.) EEEEEEEK! Hide me! Ill sleep with the covers over my head tonight, thats for sure.


Wouldn't you feel better if you kept your promises and stayed gone?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Hint: "Ignore" means not talking to someone.
> 
> I'm gathering there's a shortage of dictionaries off in your spoiled-meat alligatorland?


Would you like fries with that?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Why yes, thank you.

And in return, let me offer you a verse: Jeremiah 7:3 This is what the LORD Almighty, the God of Israel, says: Reform your ways and your actions, and I will let you live in this place.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Sigh. Don't ANY of you know your Bible? Such a wasteland of hypocrites and Pharasees. But then, what should one suspect of a clatch of uneducated biddies bowing down before the material idol of a shoe. You really should be ashamed.


Do you want fries with that?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you want fries with that?


Absolutely! And another verse for you, Dear: Jeremiah 26:3 Perhaps they will listen and each will turn from their evil ways. Then I will relent and not inflict on them the disaster I was planning because of the evil they have done.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy what are you knitting now?


I am working on a lightweight pullover top. Not getting as much done as I should though. I am fairly new to Knitting Paradise, and I really enjoy all the topics, which take time to keep up with. I am learning a lot of new things. For example, I did one join on my top that doesn't look too bad. Then I read about the Russian join. I am going to try that for the rest of my project. It looks so smooth and should work well.

Of course, I am knitting to postpone other tasks that I should be doing such as repairing the dog bed for my daughter's Boston terrier, Jules (Juliet). Jules ripped it up around Christmas time. She can be a very bad girl. Posting a picture of the damage and of Jules and Brody, my daughter's other Boston, who has more control than Jules.

This is my least favorite task in the world right now. It has two large zippers to be replaced. Yuck! I had to put it off because my sewing machine was getting an overhaul, now I must return to that and wipe it off my list.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Wouldn't you feel better if you kept your promises and stayed gone?


The world is full of people who waffle. They don't think they're opting out of their promises. Anywy, doesn;t a girl have the right to change her mind? :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Something that the Lord is showing me lately. When light comes into the room darkness has to flee. Jesus is the Light. In Him there is no darkness. Praying for a friend lately He showed me something special. A ray of sun came thru a window in the south side of my house. It traveled thru my house to the other end. It is not a straight way thru. Rooms and hallways but the ray made it thru to the furheres part in the darkest room. That is what Jesus is like. Even in hell he is there. Pslams 139:11,12 If I say , "Surely the darkness will overwhelm me and the light around me will be night Even the darkness is not dark to thee and the night is as bright as the day darkness and light are alike to Thee. Song comeing on. This little light of mine I'am going to let it shine, let it shine let it shine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am working on a lightweight pullover top. Not getting as much done as I should though. I am fairly new to Knitting Paradise, and I really enjoy all the topics, which take time to keep up with. I am learning a lot of new things. For example, I did one join on my top that doesn't look too bad. Then I read about the Russian join. I am going to try that for the rest of my project. It looks so smooth and should work well.
> 
> Of course, I am knitting to postpone other tasks that I should be doing such as repairing the dog bed for my daughter's Boston terrier, Jules (Juliet). Jules ripped it up around Christmas time. She can be a very bad girl. Posting a picture of the damage and of Jules and Brody, my daughter's other Boston, who has more control than Jules.
> 
> This is my least favorite task in the world right now. It has two large zippers to be replaced. Yuck! I had to put it off because my sewing machine was getting an overhaul, now I must return to that and wipe it off my list.


Oh no! That has happened her before too. lol


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> The world is full of people who waffle. They don't think they're opting out of their promises.


True, enough, but then they have no business playing "holier than thou." Psalm 89:34 ESV : I will not violate my covenant or alter the word that went forth from my lips.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Wouldn't you feel better if you kept your promises and stayed gone?


It was nice of you to go to all that trouble. You're right. It would be better if I stayed off Smoking and Obamacare #7. When I get over there, the people are so nasty to others that I get mad. I try to restrain myself, but I just don't like people jumping all over others. You may note that all my comments were in response to someone who had criticized, embarrassed, humiliated, or in some way hurt somone else on there. I have to defend the one being picked on and tell off the one doing it. The very thing I do NOT like.

But - that topic brings out the worst in me. I should stay away.
Maybe others should stay away, and you could just scream and yell and demean each other. That would work out much better.

Thank you Freedom Fries for your advice and for caring so much.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Not when she's living under my roof. I would have been willing to talk about it with her first but she knew I wouldn't like it and she did it anyway. Defiance, I don't stand for it and my husband won't either.


I don't understand why you are so upset. Your daughter is 17 and it's only a hairstyle. As was said, hair will grow back. She might decide she likes long hair better and realize that she made a mistake. She wants to experiment. A haircut is not a disfigurement of her body.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Wouldn't you feel better if you kept your promises and stayed gone?


Oh, I got to ya, didn't I?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you Freedom Fries for your advice and for caring so much.


You're so very welcome, my Dear Sister in Christ and Dear Old Friend.

Oh, she felt a moment of conviction, but had to quickly edit it away. Are you certain that wasn't Satan, whispering in your ear?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Hurrah! (If only you were any better at keeping that promise than Yarnie, Bonnie, Janey-Girl or the rest.)


Just like your fiends that watch and un-watch over and over again. They aren't able to keep their promises either.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just like your fiends that watch and un-watch over and over again. They aren't able to keep their promises either.


Oh, you give me far too much credit, my Dear. Individuals make their own decisions. It's a shame you're so bad at it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You're so very welcome, my Dear Sister in Christ and Dear Old Friend.
> 
> Oh, she felt a moment of conviction, but had to quickly edit it away. Are you certain that wasn't Satan, whispering in your ear?


I know you love me, Freedom Fries. You just don't know it yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am working on a lightweight pullover top. Not getting as much done as I should though. I am fairly new to Knitting Paradise, and I really enjoy all the topics, which take time to keep up with. I am learning a lot of new things. For example, I did one join on my top that doesn't look too bad. Then I read about the Russian join. I am going to try that for the rest of my project. It looks so smooth and should work well.
> 
> Of course, I am knitting to postpone other tasks that I should be doing such as repairing the dog bed for my daughter's Boston terrier, Jules (Juliet). Jules ripped it up around Christmas time. She can be a very bad girl. Posting a picture of the damage and of Jules and Brody, my daughter's other Boston, who has more control than Jules.
> 
> This is my least favorite task in the world right now. It has two large zippers to be replaced. Yuck! I had to put it off because my sewing machine was getting an overhaul, now I must return to that and wipe it off my list.


I agree there are so many things to learn on KP. The newest thing I have learned is to crochet the back of stitche to the front of edging of work instead of the front of crochet stitch. It looks really nice so want to give it a try. I know what you mean about KP and time, I found time passes faster than it should. 
Oh you do have a job to do with what doggie has done . I loaf putting zippers on anything. So understand what you mean. 
The pictures of the innocent doggies, sorry I am laughing. But they do look so sweet. 
I am working on a vest, that has a lace leaf pattern. But the yarn I am using is causing a burn on my finger. Don't want to try another yarn as it would be a waste of money . I also think I am to stubborn to let it get the best of me. :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Boy I wish I had the time to be a Troll like the two that have posted on this page. What a waste of time to just aggravate people for the sake of nastiness. But then again I have to remember that: Hurting people hurt people. So pray that their hurting souls will heal
> 
> Just put the dogs out (lazy boys) and looked around. A HUGE birch tree fell during our horrific storm last night. But God has wonderful aim. It fell to the right of our shared electrical box and the left of the neighbor's home. We are talking about a 6' space for God to place the tree and He did it perfectly and all are safe from harm. So the upside, firewood for next winter for them.
> 
> So going to put my work jeans on, call my sons to come over with a chain saw and help them. He just had back surgery, so he can't do it by himself.


I think they are so nice to each other on their new thread that it makes them sick. That behavior is so unusual for them that they need to come over here and spew their hate and nastiness. They will eventually turn on each other and implode as they have done in the past. I, for one, will enjoy the display.

I'm glad to hear that the storm didn't cause you any damage or injuries. Let the boys handle the clean up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Wonder what they say outside your hearing. Could be interesting. Not to mention the long, long history of abused children growing up to become abusers. Sad, really. You're in my prayers.


Sounds a little autobiographical. Is that your problem, you were abused and were not able to break the cycle?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree there are so many things to learn on KP. The newest thing I have learned is to crochet the back of stitche to the front of edging of work instead of the front of crochet stitch. It looks really nice so want to give it a try. I know what you mean about KP and time, I found time passes faster than it should.
> Oh you do have a job to do with what doggie has done . I loaf putting zippers on anything. So understand what you mean.
> The pictures of the innocent doggies, sorry I am laughing. But they do look so sweet.
> I am working on a vest, that has a lace leaf pattern. But the yarn I am using is causing a burn on my finger. Don't want to try another yarn as it would be a waste of money . I also think I am to stubborn to let it get the best of me. :roll:


What yarn are you using? I'll try to avoid it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That sounds like my house and kids. We had rules to keep them safe and keep the household working together. My 4 kids are grown now and all are responsible adults. They all have jobs, are healthy, and have spouses or significant others. None smoke or do drugs or are alcoholics, and I think they are reasonably happy.
> 
> I never had a rule about hair cutting except that they had to have hair that was clean and neat. The girls would have done it without a rule, but I had to make appointments at the barbers for the boys when it got messy. I did have one hair cutting incident with my youngest daughter when she went to college. She had it cut way too short. I just told her that it was much prettier long (after all it was done and she couldn't put the hair back). The reaction of everyone she met was the best antidote. She never cut it so short again. She has lovely long hair now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice healthy relationship in your family. Congratulations on raising such fine children.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What yarn are you using? I'll try to avoid it.


Lambs Pride, the funny thing about it is I have used it before and never had a problem with it.

It is 85% wool and 15% mohair, as the same as have used before. It may just be that dyelot that is a problem sometimes the wool becomes harsher with some dyelots than others.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I know you love me, Freedom Fries. You just don't know it yet.


Oh, but I DO know it. You're my Sister in Christ and Dear Old Friend. And worth saving, lost as you are in the company of witches.

With the Lord, all things are possible.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Lambs Pride, the funny thing about it is I have used it before and never had a problem with it.
> 
> It is 85% wool and 15% mohair, as the same as have used before. It may just be that dyelot that is a problem sometimes the wool becomes harsher with some dyelots than others.


That's probably it, the dye. I have never had a problem with wool or mohair, but I have with yarns with nylon. The worst was a knitted purse that I made using #18 nylon thread. I could work on it for awhile, but my fingers got sore and I had to space out my time working on it. I'm getting ready to make another purse for one daughter (not Jules mom), and I am using the same thread. I hope she'll understand if i gets done slowly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they are so nice to each other on their new thread that it makes them sick. That behavior is so unusual for them that they need to come over here and spew their hate and nastiness. They will eventually turn on each other and implode as they have done in the past. I, for one, will enjoy the display.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that the storm didn't cause you any damage or injuries. Let the boys handle the clean up.


ditto


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What yarn are you using? I'll try to avoid it.


A bandaid might help.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, but I DO know it. You're my Sister in Christ and Dear Old Friend. And worth saving, lost as you are in the company of witches.
> 
> With the Lord, all things are possible.


On that, we agree. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, but I DO know it. You're my Sister in Christ and Dear Old Friend. And worth saving, lost as you are in the company of witches.
> 
> With the Lord, all things are possible.


On your last sentence, we agree. :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> On your last sentence, we agree. :thumbup:


Amen and Hallellujah, Sister!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello again. Wow, how pathetic that there are some on this thread that take joy in harassing others, not to mention any names but the initials FF come to mind. Gone for over 6 hrs to work outside, and all those from the so called 'Progressives' have not been enlightening but just plain nasty. I thought it was the Progressives that cared so much. I thought it was Republicans that hate people, hurt people, and throw scripture versus out and about. But, by the looks of many of the progressive people's posts, it is not true is it? They sound like a bunch of spoiled brats with their taunting because of the childish train of thought, 'but they did it first', 'they were on my site, so I am going to show them', 'they hurt me, so I am going to hurt them' and on and on and on.

Instead of attacking people, you adorable Progressives, put your big girl jeans on and go volunteer somewhere and make yourself feel better instead of mocking others. Because it is all about feelings and feeling good about yourself. It is all about helping people less fortunate than yourself right?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hello again. Wow, how pathetic that there are some on this thread that take joy in harassing others, not to mention any names but the initials FF come to mind. Gone for over 6 hrs to work outside, and all those from the so called 'Progressives' have not been enlightening but just plain nasty. I thought it was the Progressives that cared so much. I thought it was Republicans that hate people, hurt people, and throw scripture versus out and about. But, by the looks of many of the progressive people's posts, it is not true is it? They sound like a bunch of spoiled brats with their taunting because of the childish train of thought, 'but they did it first', 'they were on my site, so I am going to show them', 'they hurt me, so I am going to hurt them' and on and on and on.
> 
> Instead of attacking people, you adorable Progressives, put your big girl jeans on and go volunteer somewhere and make yourself feel better instead of mocking others. Because it is all about feelings and feeling good about yourself. It is all about helping people less fortunate than yourself right?


Very well said!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What yarn are you using? I'll try to avoid it.


I have a shawl about 3/4 finished out of donated yarn that is scratchy that I hate to work on is why it is unfinished! It is a no name yarn from Michael's


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hello again. Wow, how pathetic that there are some on this thread that take joy in harassing others, not to mention any names but the initials FF come to mind. Gone for over 6 hrs to work outside, and all those from the so called 'Progressives' have not been enlightening but just plain nasty. I thought it was the Progressives that cared so much. I thought it was Republicans that hate people, hurt people, and throw scripture versus out and about. But, by the looks of many of the progressive people's posts, it is not true is it? They sound like a bunch of spoiled brats with their taunting because of the childish train of thought, 'but they did it first', 'they were on my site, so I am going to show them', 'they hurt me, so I am going to hurt them' and on and on and on.
> 
> Instead of attacking people, you adorable Progressives, put your big girl jeans on and go volunteer somewhere and make yourself feel better instead of mocking others. Because it is all about feelings and feeling good about yourself. It is all about helping people less fortunate than yourself right?


Would you like cheese with that whine?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Would you like cheese with that whine?


No, you have not taken the French fries yet!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, you have not taken the French fries yet!


Gladly. And in return, let me offer you the Gospel.

Luke 6:31 - And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise.

It's only fair--every time you offer me hot munchies for me to stick around to offer something better in return.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Gladly. And in return, let me offer you the Gospel.
> 
> Luke 6:31 - And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise.
> 
> It's only fair--every time you offer me hot munchies for me to stick around to offer something better in return.


Fries getting cold!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, those fries are freezing. Very cold and not good.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

2 Corinthians 12:20
For I am afraid that when I come I may not find you as I want you to be, and you may not find me as you want me to be. I fear that there may be quarreling, jealousy, outbursts of anger, factions, slander, gossip, arrogance and disorder. (NIV)


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, those fries are freezing. Very cold and not good.


1 Timothy 5:13 - And withal they learn [to be] idle, wandering about from house to house; and not only idle, but tattlers also and busybodies, speaking things which they ought not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

So why can't we all be kinder to each other. I would really like that.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> So why can't we all be kinder to each other. I would really like that.


Errr... Be kind? And see what happens?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Delete by me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Very well said!


I agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Gladly. And in return, let me offer you the Gospel.
> 
> Luke 6:31 - And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise.
> 
> It's only fair--every time you offer me hot munchies for me to stick around to offer something better in return.


You keep quoting Scripture on one hand, and skewering your friends on the other hand. They don't go together. Can you choose?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> 2 Corinthians 12:20
> For I am afraid that when I come I may not find you as I want you to be, and you may not find me as you want me to be. I fear that there may be quarreling, jealousy, outbursts of anger, factions, slander, gossip, arrogance and disorder. (NIV)


Use KJV only so no wonder you have things mixed up!

NIV version is for people who cannot understand the scriptures as they are written!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to see if this works here are some of my cravings


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love them Yarnie!!!!!!! I want one! Or two.  Great carving!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love them Yarnie!!!!!!! I want one! Or two.  Great carving!


Those are a few of the first ones I made didn't take any pictures of the ones I sold or gave away. Glad you like them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Amazing - I can't imagine how you do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Those are a few of the first ones I made didn't take any pictures of the ones I sold or gave away. Glad you like them.


Yes you know I love Santa's and love yours. Can't believe we have so much in common. :lol: Yours are more detailed than ours. :thumbup:


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

May have to order some for Christmas presents. I start buying now when I see things I love. So we will have to chat if you will take an order. I know I am the SE, but I do expect to pay what they are worth, no royal discount


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone tried the baked egg recipe? My mother called me over to get my fresh brown eggs. I put them in the oven at 325 for 25 minutes. First time I tried it. It worked. Just put them in a pan. Then put in cold water to peel. Made deviled eggs. No stinky smell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone tried the baked egg recipe? My mother called me over to get my fresh brown eggs. I put them in the oven at 325 for 25 minutes. First time I tried it. It worked. Just put them in a pan. Then put in cold water to peel. Made deviled eggs. No stinky smell.


No i have not must have recipe so share it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The recipe is in the post. hehheh. Deviled eggs are just mayo, sweet pickle relish and egg yolks mashed add salt, pepper or some of Bratty Patty's slap yo mama on them.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You keep quoting Scripture on one hand, and skewering your friends on the other hand. They don't go together. Can you choose?


Can you? You've been doing it for longer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The recipe is in the post. hehheh. Deviled eggs are just mayo, sweet pickle relish and egg yolks mashed add salt, pepper or some of Bratty Patty's slap yo mama on them.


meant using oven, I usual broil them on the stove.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What is "slap your mama". Never heard that before.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Use KJV only so no wonder you have things mixed up!
> 
> NIV version is for people who cannot understand the scriptures as they are written!


No, Dear. The KJV is for people who cannot understand the scriptures as they are written. I've studied the Bible in the original. Have you?

ΠΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΟΥΣ Β΄ 12:20 φοβοῦμαι γὰρ μήπως ἐλθὼν οὐχ οἵους θέλω εὕρω ὑμᾶς κἀγὼ εὑρεθῶ ὑμῖν οἷον οὐ θέλετε· μήπως ἔρεις ζῆλοι, θυμοί ἐριθείαι καταλαλιαί ψιθυρισμοί φυσιώσεις ἀκαταστασίαι·


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To spend one's time in mindless thoughts is such a waste.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The recipe is in the post. hehheh. Deviled eggs are just mayo, sweet pickle relish and egg yolks mashed add salt, pepper or some of Bratty Patty's slap yo mama on them.


The best way to mash the stuff together is in a baggie. After you have mooshed the mixture to the desired consistency clip the corner off the baggie and use it as a pastry bag to squeeze the mixture into the boiled egg halves. Then all you have to clean up is tossing the baggie into the trash. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's just Russia, you do know that she did that before as Ingreid well tried to.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is "slap your mama". Never heard that before.


It's a Cajun spice brand.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The best way to mash the stuff together is in a baggie. After you have mooshed the mixture to the desired consistency clip the corner off the baggie and use it as a pastry bag to squeeze the mixture into the boiled egg halves. Then all you have to clean up is tossing the baggie into the trash. No muss, no fuss.


Would you stop making me hungry, I love eggs made that way. I have not had any or even one all year.

The other day I was thinking of my mom she would grind bologna, and dill pickles add mayo and we had sandwiches. I loved them as a kid. Thinking about making some probably won't be as good but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if this will be posted on KP too.


Since you insist, Darling. Thank you so much for your warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I have to get a going. We are getting new baby chicks as the old hens have stop laying. My poor husband does not have the heart to kill the old ones, and I would not eat them as they are his pets. So he has to make a new coop for the little ones as the old ones would try and hurt them. So now he needs my desk top to look up stuff. I won't let him use lap top, and I have to charge it any way. so off to see what other trouble I may cause .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No, Dear. The KJV is for people who cannot understand the scriptures as they are written. I've studied the Bible in the original. Have you?
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΟΥΣ Β΄ 12:20 φοβοῦμαι γὰρ μήπως ἐλθὼν οὐχ οἵους θέλω εὕρω ὑμᾶς κἀγὼ εὑρεθῶ ὑμῖν οἷον οὐ θέλετε· μήπως ἔρεις ζῆλοι, θυμοί ἐριθείαι καταλαλιαί ψιθυρισμοί φυσιώσεις ἀκαταστασίαι·


FF, you might as well quote it in Russian. Any true meaning is just as lost on you in Russian as it would be in English.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No, Dear. The KJV is for people who cannot understand the scriptures as they are written. I've studied the Bible in the original. Have you?
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΟΥΣ Β΄ 12:20 φοβοῦμαι γὰρ μήπως ἐλθὼν οὐχ οἵους θέλω εὕρω ὑμᾶς κἀγὼ εὑρεθῶ ὑμῖν οἷον οὐ θέλετε· μήπως ἔρεις ζῆλοι, θυμοί ἐριθείαι καταλαλιαί ψιθυρισμοί φυσιώσεις ἀκαταστασίαι·


Oh, boy. NOW you have identified yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would love to come to your shop, and sit a spell. We have one shop near here. I love it lady is so nice we sit and have a nice chat, and of course have to buy yarn as soon as I touch yarn have to buy and have no idea what will use it for but have to buy it. You sound like you would be the same, would enjoy coming to your shop.
> Has the ecomomy been affected in your area? It sure has down here.


Would love to have you stop in Yarnie - a chair is always ready for you.

Our economy is tough here too. A lot of our industry is forestry and logging and the local paper mill have been struggling. A lot of young people have to leave to get better paying jobs but I guess that has always been a fact of life in smaller communities. On the other side, we have a lot of retired people living in the area and the service industry is growing a little.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, I love your Santas - they are so unique. How many more hidden talents do you have? Please show more of your work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone tried the baked egg recipe? My mother called me over to get my fresh brown eggs. I put them in the oven at 325 for 25 minutes. First time I tried it. It worked. Just put them in a pan. Then put in cold water to peel. Made deviled eggs. No stinky smell.


CB - do you put water in the pan when they are baking?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It's just Russia, you do know that she did that before as Ingreid well tried to.


Greek, Dear. A very different language, even though Russian has retained some of the same letters. Or did you think that the Bible was written in 1600-era English?

Update: Oh, now THAT is hilarious. You put Biblical Greek through a modern Greek computer translation program and you're surprised that it didn't work?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> The best way to mash the stuff together is in a baggie. After you have mooshed the mixture to the desired consistency clip the corner off the baggie and use it as a pastry bag to squeeze the mixture into the boiled egg halves. Then all you have to clean up is tossing the baggie into the trash. No muss, no fuss.


that's a great tip; thanks Thumper


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Greek, Dear. A very different language, even though Russian has retained some of the same letters. Or did you think that the Bible was written in 1600-era English?
> 
> Update: Oh, now THAT is hilarious. You put Biblical Greek through a modern Greek computer translation program and you're surprised that it didn't work?


************************

Really?

translation:
TO Corinthians 12:20 am afraid GAR does comer Uh oious want euro upon you kago found unto you Quasi th want; maybe part zeal, anger eritheiai katalaliai susurration fysioseis akatastasiai;


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> translation:
> TO Corinthians 12:20 am afraid GAR does comer Uh oious want euro upon you kago found unto you Quasi th want; maybe part zeal, anger eritheiai katalaliai susurration fysioseis akatastasiai;


Russian and Greek are different languages. Ancient, Biblical, and Modern Greek are different languages. Put one through the wrong program and the result looks surprisingly similar to the gibberish you and your coven spout on your best days.

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to see if this works here are some of my cravings


Wow, Yarnie you are very talented! Love them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, boy. NOW you have identified yourself.


Yes, she is Ingried for sure!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to see if this works here are some of my cravings


I love these! Your work is fantastic!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the best I can do. My Emphatic Diaglott is old (1864). It is hard to scan. It is the original Greek.


Thank you very much, Joeysomma. Very impressive! I haven't heard of Emphatic Diaglott. Nice of you to go to all that trouble.
Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the best I can do. My Emphatic Diaglott is old (1864). It is hard to scan. It is the original Greek.[/quote
> 
> Thanks J.S. should have love more closely, just studied letters, and didn't study words.
> 
> Love your book it's great, lucky you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the best I can do. My Emphatic Diaglott is old (1864). It is hard to scan. It is the original Greek.


I have read some of the old testment in Jewish, so it is interesting to see the Greek version.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to have you stop in Yarnie - a chair is always ready for you.
> 
> Our economy is tough here too. A lot of our industry is forestry and logging and the local paper mill have been struggling. A lot of young people have to leave to get better paying jobs but I guess that has always been a fact of life in smaller communities. On the other side, we have a lot of retired people living in the area and the service industry is growing a little.


Would love that sitting in chair and knitting in your shop., Sure hope your economy turns around for the better. It seem a lot are being affected by the economy, even in other countries.
Am sure you have knitters there if they are retired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I love these! Your work is fantastic!


thanks Al.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Yarnie you are very talented! Love them!


Ah Janie you are so talented too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks off2knit and country bumpkins, and Bon. Know your turn to show your work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you very much, Joeysomma. Very impressive! I haven't heard of Emphatic Diaglott. Nice of you to go to all that trouble.
> Bonnie


Yes, thanks for information!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would love that sitting in chair and knitting in your shop., Sure hope your economy turns around for the better. It seem a lot are being affected by the economy, even in other countries.
> Am sure you have knitters there if they are retired.


Do you have an extra chair for me? Would love to join both of you for a nice chat with all your yarn.

The yarn shop where I go, has a large table where we all set, chat and drink tea/coffee. A lot of the people look at patterns then buy yarn to make it so have you tried something like that?

They bring their work-in-progress to chat about 3 hours where others ask for help with a pattern! Lots of fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Greek, Dear. A very different language, even though Russian has retained some of the same letters. Or did you think that the Bible was written in 1600-era English?
> 
> Update: Oh, now THAT is hilarious. You put Biblical Greek through a modern Greek computer translation program and you're surprised that it didn't work?


FreedonFries, since you think you are so intelligent, why don't you channel your knowledge into informing us instead of spreading hatefulness!

I was reared in a Southern Baptist church where we were taught from the KJV Bible where most of the ministers were not college educated so some of their interpretation was biased to their opinions.

I'm willing to learn so please put your energy into informing instead of all of your hatefulness. We all will feel so much better!

Hugs, Janeway

  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you, Janeway. You speak for us all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty : here is the sauce recipe talking about

1/2 cup low-sodium chicken broth

1/4 cup raspberry or balsamic vingar(the raspberry add's a nice flavor.

2 tablespoons port I use a bit of red wine instead.

1 teaspoon olive oil

1/2 coarsely ground pepper

1/2 teaspoon dried oregano, crumbled 
1 clove of garlic, minced , or 1/2 teaspoon bottled minced garlic

2 tablespoons cold water

1 teaspoon cornstarch

In small saucepan, combine broth, vinegar, wine, oil, pepper, oregano and garlic. Cook uncovered over medium-high heat for about 20 minutes, or until liquied is reduced to 1/2 cup. Pour water into a cup or small bowl. Add cornstarch and stir to dissolve. 
Add cornstarch mixture to the sauce stirring to mix well Heat over medium heat, stirring until mixtured thickens, about 1 minute. remove from heat and pour over meat.

This recipe calls for the use of 1 pound of pork tenderloin with fat removed and cut into 1/2 medallions, use vegetable spray on skillet and heat over medium high heat . Saute pork 3 to 4 minutes on each side. serve with sauce. 
calories 186 total fat 9 g. , cholesterol 63 g.
Sodium 56 g.
But you may like to try it on other meats too, also thinking might be good on fish.

From Low-Fat Low- Cholesterol cookbook, put out by American Heart Ass.
The Heart Ass also puts out Meals in Minutes Cookbook, and this one may be what you are looking for Low-Salt cookbook. All are good, and very tastie recipes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - do you put water in the pan when they are baking?


No water.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No water.


then tell how low you bake, and at what temp. I have never heard of doing it in oven. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> then tell how low you bake, and at what temp. I have never heard of doing it in oven. It sounds very interesting.


I saw it online around Easter. I cooked it on 325 for 25 minutes . Put each egg in a muffin tin. Then drop them in cold water to peel. First time I tried it. Which I had come chicks. I can't have them because of all the dogs around here and raccoons.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No, Dear. The KJV is for people who cannot understand the scriptures as they are written. I've studied the Bible in the original. Have you?
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΟΥΣ Β΄ 12:20 φοβοῦμαι γὰρ μήπως ἐλθὼν οὐχ οἵους θέλω εὕρω ὑμᾶς κἀγὼ εὑρεθῶ ὑμῖν οἷον οὐ θέλετε· μήπως ἔρεις ζῆλοι, θυμοί ἐριθείαι καταλαλιαί ψιθυρισμοί φυσιώσεις ἀκαταστασίαι·


Looked Cyrillic to me which is why I said Russian. However, I stand by the intent of my comment.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would love that sitting in chair and knitting in your shop., Sure hope your economy turns around for the better. It seem a lot are being affected by the economy, even in other countries.
> Am sure you have knitters there if they are retired.


Would it be fun if we could have a KP field trip there?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, she is Ingried for sure!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


Are you sure you're sure? I'd hate to see you fall further into error.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have read some of the old testment in Jewish, so it is interesting to see the Greek version.


In JEWISH??? The correct word is Hebrew, Dearie. Jewish is the adjective to describe the faith of Judaism. Hebrew is the historical language of the Jewish people. Calling Hebrew Jewish would be like calling you English--Wrong.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Looked Cyrillic to me which is why I said Russian. However, I stand by the intent of my comment.


Which is what--Using the Holy Word as a tool to demonstrate your ignorance and bigotry?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Really don't care any more what you think or post. Hate can be spewed, by a person whose life is empty, and envy of others and their lives.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Really don't care any more what you think or post. Hate can be spewed, by a person whose life is empty, and envy of others and their lives.


Yes, but you must stop talking about yourself all the time, Sister. Expand your conversational horizons and you'll be amazed at what you might discover.


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Looked Cyrillic to me which is why I said Russian. However, I stand by the intent of my comment.


Cyrillic is derived from the Greek uncial script, augmented by ligatures and consonants from the older Glagolitic alphabet and Old Church Slavonic for sounds not found in Greek


----------



## Hilary Olive (Apr 10, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> In JEWISH??? The correct word is Hebrew, Dearie. Jewish is the adjective to describe the faith of Judaism. Hebrew is the historical language of the Jewish people. Calling Hebrew Jewish would be like calling you English--Wrong.


I was about to post the same comment, thank you for posting the correct information. If she can indeed read ancient Hebrew she is a worthy scholar.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Hilary Olive said:


> I was about to post the same comment, thank you for posting the correct information. If she can indeed read ancient Hebrew she is a worthy scholar.


If she was telling the truth about reading ANY Hebrew--modern or ancient--she would know the name of the language.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yarnlady,
Therapy is needed for her. She must be suffering in her life. I wonder what has happened to make her so.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Therapy is needed for her. She must be suffering in her life. I wonder what has happened to make her so.


Like Christ, I hate hypocrites.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, you do hate don't you.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, you do hate don't you.


Like the Lord Himself: Proverbs 17:5: He that justifieth the wicked, and he that condemneth the just, even they both are ABOMINATION TO THE LORD.

Look in the mirror, Dear.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hilary Olive said:


> I was about to post the same comment, thank you for posting the correct information. If she can indeed read ancient Hebrew she is a worthy scholar.


Frankly I find it rather dazzling that we have even two such people in the thread. Languages are my personal bugaboo--I studied French and German in college with no discernible results.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Like Christ, I hate hypocrites.


Jesus did not hate. Only the devil hates. Therefore one could conclude since you hate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Want hot sauce with your fries?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You are so right. Jesus did not hate. You made a great point!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have read some of the old testment in Jewish, so it is interesting to see the Greek version.


Hello, Yarnlady, 
Hebrew is the language and Jewish is the religion 

Take care,
Lisa
PS - I just saw your recipe - it looks great I'm limited to 1000mg per day, so this will be added to my recipe box! Thank you!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Jesus did not hate. Only the devil hates. Therefore one could conclude since you hate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Want hot sauce with your fries?


Matthew 23:13-15
13 But woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye shut up the kingdom of heaven against men: for ye neither go in yourselves, neither suffer ye them that are entering to go in.

14 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye devour widows' houses, and for a pretence make long prayer: therefore ye shall receive the greater damnation.

15 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye compass sea and land to make one proselyte, and when he is made, ye make him twofold more the child of hell than yourselves.


----------



## Never Banned (Apr 19, 2013)

In WHAT?
Are you serious?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Matthew 23:13-15
> 13 But woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye shut up the kingdom of heaven against men: for ye neither go in yourselves, neither suffer ye them that are entering to go in.
> 
> 14 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye devour widows' houses, and for a pretence make long prayer: therefore ye shall receive the greater damnation.
> ...


The only point you are making is that you can copy scripture, not that you understand it or even agree with it. Probably a monkey can be taught to cut and paste.

Proof no mention of hate. Punishment is not hate

Try this with your fries

http://www.hotsauceworld.com/hotsaucfromh.html


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

There are Bibles with the original Greek, Latin and Hebrew texts all in different columns. I wish I understood those languages. I've only got a little Latin, left over from 4 years of it in junior and senior high school.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Are you sure you're sure? I'd hate to see you fall further into error.


I'm getting more curious about whether you're Ingrid by the minute, even though there's nothing wrong with a user name change.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, poor little Tuesday. It looks as if I have more influence over the members of your little coven. Whomever I might be.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, poor little Tuesday. It looks as if I have more influence over the members of your little coven. Whomever I might be.


Oh Dear, today is Sunday.

Eat more fries, you might need the carbohydrates so you are not so lightheaded.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe yarnie - have you tried it with chicken or turkey breast (dh's favourite meat? Sounds like it would go well with most meats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Joeysomma - Thanks for the reference, I'd heard that such Bibles existed but had never seen one.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> FF Re: Your reference to II Cor 12:20
> 
> Paul in his second letter to the Corinthians fears that he will not find his brothers the same as when he left them When many people do not have daily encouragement they go back to their old ways.
> 
> ...


Then I encourage you to truly open your eyes and look in the mirror. You might not like what you see.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Oh Dear, today is Sunday.
> 
> Eat more fries, you might need the carbohydrates so you are not so lightheaded.


Cute. And since TuesFlight is such a student of the occult, isn't it interesting that she chose a day named for a pagan god as her name? Oops!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Why didn't you include verse 12?
> "And whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted."
> 
> Which one are you?


And how is it that I could possibly have sparked such an interesting set of responses unless you women weren't quite the good Christians you claim?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is one of my greatest Treasures. It belonged to my Grandfather. It was even published before he was born.


I can understand how that would make it even more precious. DH has his parent's Douay Bible and we also have an edition of the Jerusalem Bible. A few years ago I was given a KJV called Spirit Filled Life Bible which was very easy to read as well as giving background information on Greek and Hebrew words and the context of the culture at the time each of the books in the Bible was written. It also has an assortment of maps.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Follow-up from a few days ago - pictures from our back deck. The one with the rainbow is one of my favourites and although we don't get much snow, it is pretty to look out on


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Follow-up from a few days ago - pictures from our back deck. The one with the rainbow is one of my favourites and although we don't get much snow, it is pretty to look out on


Beautiful pics!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is one of my greatest Treasures. It belonged to my Grandfather. It was even published before he was born.


That's wonderful.:thumbup: I'll repeat myself and say that Bibles with the most often used languages presented side by side in columns look so enticing, showing that, if you knew those languages, your experience reading the Bible would be deeper and wider.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> And how is it that I could possibly have sparked such an interesting set of responses unless you women weren't quite the good Christians you claim?


Anyone can quote Scripture, and support opposing opinions without batting an eyelash. Maybe all of you are doing that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to see if this works here are some of my cravings


They are so nice. You really are talented.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Cute. And since TuesFlight is such a student of the occult, isn't it interesting that she chose a day named for a pagan god as her name? Oops!


Who? Never saw her post, so I checked and couldn't find her in the user list.

You really do need to eat more carbs. Do you also see 'dead people'?

Maybe this sauce would be helpful to open up your mind

http://www.bottledhell.com/Store/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> In JEWISH??? The correct word is Hebrew, Dearie. Jewish is the adjective to describe the faith of Judaism. Hebrew is the historical language of the Jewish people. Calling Hebrew Jewish would be like calling you English--Wrong.


Making fun of people is "not" nice. You are one very hateful person!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't a have a study Bible because of the heavyness but use different verisons to get all of the different veiws. What a treasure you have Joeysomma.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Are you sure you're sure? I'd hate to see you fall further into error.


But then you are Susan2000 and Ingried! You are a split personality!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Yes, but you must stop talking about yourself all the time, Sister. Expand your conversational horizons and you'll be amazed at what you might discover.


Hateful, hateful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> If she was telling the truth about reading ANY Hebrew--modern or ancient--she would know the name of the language.


So you are truthful! I think not!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty : here is the sauce recipe talking about
> 
> 1/2 cup low-sodium chicken broth
> 
> ...


Sounds good as I will try this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Which is what--Using the Holy Word as a tool to demonstrate your ignorance and bigotry?


You are the only bigot on this site who is ignorant so Don't BE Shy Fess UP!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> Therapy is needed for her. She must be suffering in her life. I wonder what has happened to make her so.


Whatever has happened to her, she is giving it back to everyone else. She can't seem to break the cycle. It's really too bad that all she knows is hate and being hateful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Russian and Greek are different languages. Ancient, Biblical, and Modern Greek are different languages. Put one through the wrong program and the result looks surprisingly similar to the gibberish you and your coven spout on your best days.
> 
> Have a lovely evening.


Your ignorance is showing. No need to try to cover it with your gibberish!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Friends, I have been accused of insulting you by posting my opinion about some of the remarks made about and made to you.

Is it true? Tell me so that can apologize if necessary.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, my youngest daughter speaks Latin perfectly also writes the dead language. She taught it in college and now teaches her own two children Latin which she says is very helpful even in today's world!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Friends, I have been accused of insulting you by posting my opinion about some of the remarks made about and made to you.
> 
> Is it true? Tell me so that can apologize if necessary.


Do tell who accused you of this untruth besides FreedomF,Susan2, Ingried?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I do have a Bible with 4 versions side by side. It is very heavy.


So it's good for the body and the soul? Hefting it might develop your muscles while the contents develop your understanding of the Bible.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, my youngest daughter speaks Latin perfectly also writes the dead language. She taught it in college and now teaches her own two children Latin which she says is very helpful even in today's world!


It is still helpful. I know that sometimes I don't have to go to the dictionary because a word will have elements of Latin in that I understand already.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And you will answer for your comments on this thread.


As will you and the other witches in this coven. Are you so sure your conciences are clean?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> But then you are Susan2000 and Ingried! You are a split personality!


I am? However can you be so certain? Especially since it's already been established that I'm not.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> So you are truthful! I think not!


Tsk.

Hateful. Hateful. With a lovely dash of ignorance on the side.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Your ignorance is showing. No need to try to cover it with your gibberish!


Err... I'm not the one who confused Ancient Greek first with Russian and then with the Modern Greek. Nor am I the one who lied about knowing Ancient Hebrew--without even knowing the name of the language.

Spinning a bit out of control, aren't you Janie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> In JEWISH??? The correct word is Hebrew, Dearie. Jewish is the adjective to describe the faith of Judaism. Hebrew is the historical language of the Jewish people. Calling Hebrew Jewish would be like calling you English--Wrong.


How delightful of you to correct us. Do you get paid by KP to correct the errors of others, no matter how insignificant they may be?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> In JEWISH??? The correct word is Hebrew, Dearie. Jewish is the adjective to describe the faith of Judaism. Hebrew is the historical language of the Jewish people. Calling Hebrew Jewish would be like calling you English--Wrong.


Aren't you the same Freedom Fries who identified the Greek writing as Cyrillic? Besides, you're the one who posted the Greek writing in the first place.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Aren't you the same Freedom Fries who identified the Greek writing as Cyrillic? Besides, you're the one who posted the Greek writing in the first place.


No, I'm the Freedom Fries who said it was not. The Greek alphabet is the ancestor of the Cyrillic alphabet, but there are significant differences between the two. It was one of your sister witches who identified it as Russian. Lol.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Err... I'm not the one who confused Ancient Greek first with Russian and then with the Modern Greek. Nor am I the one who lied about knowing Ancient Hebrew--without even knowing the name of the language.
> 
> Spinning a bit out of control, aren't you Janie?


Yes, you are, Freedom Fries.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No, I'm the Freedom Fries who said it was not. The Greek alphabet is the ancestor of the Cyrillic alphabet, but there are significant differences between the two. It was one of your sister witches who identified it as Russian. Lol.


You are both.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> As will you and the other witches in this coven. Are you so sure your conciences are clean?


What is wrong with you that you are so nasty??


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> No, I'm the Freedom Fries who said it was not. The Greek alphabet is the ancestor of the Cyrillic alphabet, but there are significant differences between the two. It was one of your sister witches who identified it as Russian. Lol.


I am not a witch nor will I tolerate being called one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Abaddon
The king and /or angel of the Bottomless Pit(Abyss). From the Hebrew root a-b-d. lose destroy.The greek translation of the name is Apollyon, which means destroyer. 
acharit haymim the end of the days, The end times or latter days When 'olam hazeh is coming to a close and the " olam haba is about to begin.

Adonai My Lord/ The Lord our God

Adonai Elohim the Lord God 

Adonai Shalom the Lord of Peace

Adonai Yir'eh The Lord will see (to it)
Adonai:
Literally, "my Lord" a word the Hebrew Bible uses to refer to God. When in large and small capital letters in the CJB , it represents the tetragrammaton, the Hebrew name of God consisiting of four letters, Yud Heh VAv Heh, sometimes rendered in English as Jehovah or Yahweh, but usually as Lord.
F'rit Hadashah new covenant, New Testament. the term is used in the Introduction but not the text of the Complete Jewish Bible. 
Hosha na Rabbah literally, the great hosanna, the great save us please 
Satan literally, " the Adversay."
Yeshua Jesus
Yigdal shmo umalkhuto may his name and kingdom grow
t'shuvah turning in the context of behavior it means repentance, since the sinner who "does t'shuvah" is turning from sin to God.
just a few of the Hebrew Jewish words from my Bible
Complete Jewish Bible , Translataion by DR. David H Stern

David H. Stern was born in Los Angeles in 1935 the greatgrandson of two of the city's first twenty Jews. He 
earn a Ph.D in economics at Princton University was a professor at UCLA
In 1972 he came to believe in Yeshua as the Messiah, after which he recieved a Master of Divinity degree at Fuller Theological Seminary, did graduate work at the Unversity of Judaism. 

So as to lieing "not" have learned many Jewish Hebrew words from this book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I am not a witch nor will I tolerate being called one.


No you are not but when one is evil and under Satans control they will attack anyone or any way they can.

Satan the angel of Lies.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> As will you and the other witches in this coven. Are you so sure your conciences are clean?


Do you want fries with those lies?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Yes, but you must stop talking about yourself all the time, Sister. Expand your conversational horizons and you'll be amazed at what you might discover.


And may my God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Joeysomma - Thanks for the reference, I'd heard that such Bibles existed but had never seen one.


wrong quote


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I am not a witch nor will I tolerate being called one.


Do you weigh the same as a duck? If so, it's a fair cop.

p.s. Cutting and pasting is not the same as knowing a language, Yarndadah. Admit your lies and sin no more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the recipe yarnie - have you tried it with chicken or turkey breast (dh's favourite meat? Sounds like it would go well with most meats.


Yes you can and try it on fish too. Also if you think of something or sauce you would like and if i have it in these three will gladly post it to you.

By the way I love your pictures. The rainbow God's promise that he would never flood the earth again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Do you weigh the same as a duck? If so, it's a fair cop.
> 
> p.s. Cutting and pasting is not the same as knowing a language, Yarndadah. Admit your lies and sin no more.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Do you weigh the same as a duck? If so, it's a fair cop.
> 
> p.s. Cutting and pasting is not the same as knowing a language, Yarndadah. Admit your lies and sin no more.


I have no need of cutting and pasting. You think I am Yarnie? Also, WTH do you mean with the reference to weighing the same as a duck?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Do you weigh the same as a duck? If so, it's a fair cop.
> 
> p.s. Cutting and pasting is not the same as knowing a language, Yarndadah. Admit your lies and sin no more.


And I still take issue with being called a witch. You owe me an apology and you will be reported if you persist.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> And I still take issue with being called a witch. You owe me an apology and you will be reported if you persist.


Susan's still waiting for her apology, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Satan is the godfather of terrorism. 2Timothy 1:12. for I know Whom I have believed and am persuaded that He is able to keep what I have committed to Him until that Day. We are not terriorized by anyone that spewing evil . God will not be mocked.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you are the one who cut and pasted your words., I said I was studying Jewish Hebrew what ever you may want to call it, I have a Jewish Bible with the Jewish words in it, and am studying it as I have read it through and am now reading it again. 
This from you who swears on the bible she is not Susan, who does not even know the bible enough to know that God say's you are not to swear on anything.

You who knows so much that you repeat Ingrids words, You who like Ingreid has a son a sick husband, a husband who came from Europe. You who quotes from Raverly the words I posted about Ingried and thank me for it? You who like Ingreid are writing a book. Who knows about Site on Raverly, but you are not Susan or Ingreid. 
You who claim on another site you were a devote Catholic, who misses Mass said in Latin, who misses the beautiful prayer cards. who loved to go to confession on Sat.
You who want apologies from others when you call others names and insult them. 
You who never seem to be on line at the same time as Susan. But seem to post right After Susan drops off.,
You who have the same tracts as Ingried with spewing hate. 
You who live to lie and use the Bible for your own revenge. 
No I did not lie, but you dear lady are a follower of the father of lies his name is Satan. 
You can lie all you want and Dearie as you like to call me who cut and pasted your Greek Latin or what ever you want to call it. Do not impress me or anyone else.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Susan's still waiting for her apology, too.


That's rather adolescent of you. I didn't call any one individual a name as you have me.

Also, I didn't think that I owed an apology for illustrating the ugliness of abortion. If it made them feel uncomfortable it hopefully got some to think a bit on their stance. I hope any outrage at what I said is in direct correlation to their personal feeling of guilt for willfully allowing the slaughter to continue.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you are the one who cut and pasted your words., I said I was studying Jewish Hebrew what ever you may want to call it, I have a Jewish Bible with the Jewish words in it, and am studying it as I have read it through and am now reading it again.
> This from you who swears on the bible she is not Susan, who does not even know the bible enough to know that God say's you are not to swear on anything.
> 
> You who knows so much that you repeat Ingrids words, You who like Ingreid has a son a sick husband, a husband who came from Europe. You who quotes from Raverly the words I posted about Ingried and thank me for it? You who like Ingreid are writing a book. Who knows about Site on Raverly, but you are not Susan or Ingreid.
> ...


Confused, out of control, and deep in error. Poor thing. You remain in my prayers.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FF, I noticed that you have never posted on any of the knitting threads on this website. So, tell me, what are you knitting on right now? Do you know how to knit at all? Why are you even on KnittingParadise at all if you are only interested in political discourse? Aren't there sites that would better suit your needs than this one?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Holy Spirit enlightens us with a sound mind. 2Tim. 1:7. A sound mind is one that is discilplined under control and cannot be panicked. B. A person who has the "spirit of fear" is not only afraid of the thing that originally cause the terror but develops a crippling fear of many things.Prov 29:1 The wicked flee when no one is pursing, But the righteous are bold as a lino. Pslams 23: 4 Yea though I walk throught the valley of shadow of death , I will fear no evil..... FF we fear no evil. You are a terriorist but we do not fear you. You have no power over us. I will not say I am sorry either. My words are from the Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> FF, I noticed that you have never posted on any of the knitting threads on this website. So, tell me, what are you knitting on right now? Do you know how to knit at all? Why are you even on KnittingParadise at all if you are only interested in political discourse? Aren't there sites that would better suit your needs than this one?


She is gone. Darkness has to leave when Light comes in the room.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is gone. .


Not quite. Nice try, though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> FF, I noticed that you have never posted on any of the knitting threads on this website. So, tell me, what are you knitting on right now? Do you know how to knit at all? Why are you even on KnittingParadise at all if you are only interested in political discourse? Aren't there sites that would better suit your needs than this one?


She is not knitting right now if you notice the date she started on then think about all the things she says she knew about everyone, then says she is not Susan Ingreid. She has never posted on any other site. But she will spew hatered as she is Ingreid, and she can not cover it any more. She said she know nothing about anyone but seem to know everything about everyone isn't that right Ingried.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> She is not knitting right now if you notice the date she started on then think about all the things she says she knew about everyone, then says she is not Susan Ingreid. She has never posted on any other site. But she will spew hatered as she is Ingreid, and she can not cover it any more. She said she know nothing about anyone but seem to know everything about everyone isn't that right Ingried.


Thank you for the best laugh of the evening, my dear. That's a lot of words you took, just to prove that you don't know what you're saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also Ladies I would suggest you do this right now. Go to top of page and click on search, then type in Progressive Chat. Click on it as you will see a lot of progressives sites. Then look at Lily's name and look above at her advatar. It is the same as Cheeky's, lily's whose name is nancy. But do it know as as soon as Ingreid see it she will be on pming to cheeky/lily/nancy.

why for those of you who are new these two where kick off Of Kp for their mean and nastyness. 

That's why Ingried/Susan/Freedom Fries(who by the way is also on Raverly and uses that name as well as Ingried on the Ingreid banana head, .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Thank you for the best laugh of the evening, my dear. That's a lot of words you took, just to prove that you don't know what you're saying.


I noticed that you didn't answer any of my questions.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Also Ladies I would suggest you do this right now. Go to top of page and click on search, then type in Progressive Chat. Click on it as you will see a lot of progressives sites. Then look at Lily's name and look above at her advatar. It is the same as Cheeky's, lily's whose name is nancy. But do it know as as soon as Ingreid see it she will be on pming to cheeky/lily/nancy.
> 
> why for those of you who are new these two where kick off Of Kp for their mean and nastyness.
> 
> That's why Ingried/Susan/Freedom Fries(who by the way is also on Raverly and uses that name as well as Ingried on the Ingreid banana head, .


You blithering ignorant old fool. Hundreds (thousands?) of people have picked up that icon to show solidarity with Boston after the Patriot Attacks. Most of them are conservative. Are they ALL the same person???

You're going to have to do one whole lot better than that.

p.s. Thanks for the great idea for an icon!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> You blithering ignorant old fool. Hundreds (thousands?) of people have picked up that icon to show solidarity with Boston after the Patriot Attacks. Most of them are conservative. Are they ALL the same person???
> 
> You're going to have to do one whole lot better than that.


ENOUGH. Your cruel name calling is uncalled for. You need to stop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

this is copy and past Ingried isn't this what you did???


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> this is copy and past Ingried isn't this what you did???


Baruch atah Adonai, Elohenu Melach ha'Olam, asher natan Torat-emet...?

That's not cut-and-paste, Dearie. Sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The only way she will be stop is if she is band again or we just egnore her post. 
She is a child of darkness, and evil child who is coming apart right before our eyes. 

You words and you do not scare me nor do they hurt me any more.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The only way she will be stop is if she is band again or we just egnore her post.
> She is a child of darkness, and evil child who is coming apart right before our eyes.
> 
> You words and you do not scare me nor do they hurt me any more.


Band? Marching? Wedding?

And if, in fact, I were someone who had been banned, would this not demonstrate how useful that is in buying you the peace to conduct your nasty, spiteful gossip in private?

I do, indeed, feel the need to take a break. Your company is unhealthy to the spirit. But don't worry. I leave behind me an audience now of almost 900 Rubberneckers and counting. I know you well enough to have faith that you'll keep them well-entertained.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is gone. Darkness has to leave when Light comes in the room.


Hey lady how are you tonight? How was church, did you spend time outdoors? We had flurries again this morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey lady how are you tonight? How was church, did you spend time outdoors? We had flurries again this morning.


Church was wonderful today. Full of the Holy Spirit. My gd got asked to work with the children's ministry today. She was tickled to death. I have only been outside a few minutes. But am going out in a minute. I feel a song coming on. O the Blood of Jesus , it washes white a snow. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Church was wonderful today. Full of the Holy Spirit. My gd got asked to work with the children's ministry today. She was tickled to death. I have only been outside a few minutes. But am going out in a minute. I feel a song coming on. O the Blood of Jesus , it washes white a snow. :thumbup:


Oh sure use the snow there. Catch you later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty I posted on the wrong site about the sauce recipes will do it again tomorrow , if you would like. Been a busy weekend here.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SS I agree with you 100%. XXX We will play sweet among our friends. You go girl!


What the heck are Freedom Fries??? Just curious.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> What is wrong with you that you are so nasty??


Thumper, she is just an unbalanced, miserable human being not fit for human interaction. Ignore her, let her rant and rave and just communicate with the ladies of Denim and Pearls. She isn't worth talking to. Just pray that someday God heals her. She needs his help.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Susan's still waiting for her apology, too.


Yes, Susan you will continue to wait and wait and wait!

Speaking of a duck, if it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, acts likes a duck, looks like a duck. quacks likes like a duck,

"Then it is a duck!" Quack, quack!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheryl1814 said:


> What the heck are Freedom Fries??? Just curious.


It is an oxymoron!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Band? Marching? Wedding?
> 
> And if, in fact, I were someone who had been banned, would this not demonstrate how useful that is in buying you the peace to conduct your nasty, spiteful gossip in private?
> 
> I do, indeed, feel the need to take a break. Your company is unhealthy to the spirit. But don't worry. I leave behind me an audience now of almost 900 Rubberneckers and counting. I know you well enough to have faith that you'll keep them well-entertained.


Is this a threat and should be reported to the Administration? I believe that it is against policy to backdoor on different sites.

Do the rest of you really want this type of attention brought to this site, to have an army jamming up the threads? Do you really think this is the type of reputation you want brought onto this site?

If you need 900 people to support you against a few middle age ladies, now that is really pathetic.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Not quite. Nice try, though.


You changed your Avatar! What happened couldn't you find the Devil one?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thumper, she is just an unbalanced, miserable human being not fit for human interaction. Ignore her, let her rant and rave and just communicate with the ladies of Denim and Pearls. She isn't worth talking to. Just pray that someday God heals her. She needs his help.


You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Confused, out of control, and deep in error. Poor thing. You remain in my prayers.


Quack, quack, duckie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Holy Spirit enlightens us with a sound mind. 2Tim. 1:7. A sound mind is one that is discilplined under control and cannot be panicked. B. A person who has the "spirit of fear" is not only afraid of the thing that originally cause the terror but develops a crippling fear of many things.Prov 29:1 The wicked flee when no one is pursing, But the righteous are bold as a lino. Pslams 23: 4 Yea though I walk throught the valley of shadow of death , I will fear no evil..... FF we fear no evil. You are a terriorist but we do not fear you. You have no power over us. I will not say I am sorry either. My words are from the Lord!


Amen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Thank you for the best laugh of the evening, my dear. That's a lot of words you took, just to prove that you don't know what you're saying.


Talks like a duck, quack, quack!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> ENOUGH. Your cruel name calling is uncalled for. You need to stop.


Report her for calling you names as maybe they will kick her off again!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Tsk.
> 
> Hateful. Hateful. With a lovely dash of ignorance on the side.


Quack, quack!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My friends, I typed in progressive chat as Yarnie said and was shocked by the subjects in some of Cheeky's threads!

These people are the worst kind who spew their vile words while they do not do any crafts, nor post any pictures, but only quack like ducks!

I do not understand why the Administration of KP allows those types of threads nor why they do not kick those people off KP. Administration must not monitor any site as those people are vile to KP!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> My friends, I typed in progressive chat as Yarnie said and was shocked by the subjects in some of Cheeky's threads!
> 
> These people are the worst kind who spew their vile words while they do not do any crafts, nor post any pictures, but only quack like ducks!
> 
> I do not understand why the Administration of KP allows those types of threads nor why they do not kick those people off KP. Administration must not monitor any site as those people are vile to KP!


Janeway, you know better than I do who these people are. I only know that FreedomFries is out of control. Perhaps if you start a chain listing the perpetrators, we could all post our agreement and ask Administration to block them. I'd like to see this site be a nice chatting site, not one causing such disruption.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Janeway, you know better than I do who these people are. I only know that FreedomFries is out of control. Perhaps if you start a chain listing the perpetrators, we could all post our agreement and ask Administration to block them. I'd like to see this site be a nice chatting site, not one causing such disruption.


Yes, that is what we want, but they must do something really bad to be kicked off which I think Freedom has done already.

If we report her when she is very hateful maybe KP will kick her off again as they did once, but she is back under another name being hateful again.

We should be able to just be nice, share patterns, post pictures of our work without being harassed constantly!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, that is what we want, but they must do something really bad to be kicked off which I think Freedom has done already.
> 
> If we report her when she is very hateful maybe KP will kick her off again as they did once, but she is back under another name being hateful again.
> 
> We should be able to just be nice, share patterns, post pictures of our work without being harassed constantly!


Because people have different views does not mean they should be kicked off KP. I think it's good to read different viewpoints even if you don't agree or respond. Maybe one thing someone says plants a seed of thought in one's mind.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, that is what we want, but they must do something really bad to be kicked off which I think Freedom has done already.
> 
> If we report her when she is very hateful maybe KP will kick her off again as they did once, but she is back under another name being hateful again.
> 
> We should be able to just be nice, share patterns, post pictures of our work without being harassed constantly!


I agree. It is odd that she thinks she is planting seeds in our minds. The only seed she plants in mine is disgust for her tactics. I haven't seen anything fr her except personal attacks


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. It is odd that she thinks she is planting seeds in our minds. The only seed she plants in mine is disgust for her tactics. I haven't seen anything fr her except personal attacks


So are you talking about Freedom Fries or me? I wasn't referring to any specific posts. I just think it's interesting to read differing viewpoints.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, that is what we want, but they must do something really bad to be kicked off which I think Freedom has done already.
> 
> If we report her when she is very hateful maybe KP will kick her off again as they did once, but she is back under another name being hateful again.
> 
> We should be able to just be nice, share patterns, post pictures of our work without being harassed constantly!


I think we've seen the worst on Smoking and Obamacare #7!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Because people have different views does not mean they should be kicked off KP. I think it's good to read different viewpoints even if you don't agree or respond. Maybe one thing someone says plants a seed of thought in one's mind.


It can be interesting - but not if someone is abusive or outlandishly hostile. That spoils it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So are you talking about Freedom Fries or me? I wasn't referring to any specific posts. I just think it's interesting to read differing viewpoints.


I don't think KnitCrazy is online now, but I certainly don't think she's talking about you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

alcameron said:


> So are you talking about Freedom Fries or me? I wasn't referring to any specific posts. I just think it's interesting to read differing viewpoints.


I also enjoy sharing ideas and having a lively discussion on any issue - but Freedom Fries didn't do that. The offensive and insulting personal comments were way over the top and I don't think would be considered acceptable behaviour by most people. I may not agree with some of your opinions but have not seen anything that you've posted that would come across as deliberately hurtful


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Because people have different views does not mean they should be kicked off KP. I think it's good to read different viewpoints even if you don't agree or respond. Maybe one thing someone says plants a seed of thought in one's mind.


Al, the only person I feel you become cross with is Off2knit, but think otherwise you have a lot to contribute to this site!

Different views are OK but not the hatefulness some people constantly spew!

We have different politics, but have remained friends. However, sometimes I do need a cookie or three which you remind me very graciously.

So in essence, you are not the people we are referring to who are always making hateful remarks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

alcameron said:


> So are you talking about Freedom Fries or me? I wasn't referring to any specific posts. I just think it's interesting to read differing viewpoints.


Freedom Fries is the abusive one on this site. I like open discussion. I don't like personal attacks like we see from Fries. She has not discussed any topics that I have seen. Personal attacks are bullying, not exchange of views.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Someone let the drawbridge down before the alligaters get me!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Had a wonderful day with my church group and am thrilled about a new project I will start Monday. A wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> Had a wonderful day with my church group and am thrilled about a new project I will start Monday. A wonderful Sunday!


Me too! How did it go with your daughter and her haircut?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so happy I never let her know how upset her haircut made me. My church ladies told me it wasn't such a big deal and if I don't say much my DD will let the hair grow back. They were shocked by how ugly it is but thats good because no one who isn't just trying to be nice can say it looks OK. DD daughter will get the message I know so its good I didn't say much to her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I'm so happy I never let her know how upset her haircut made me. My church ladies told me it wasn't such a big deal and if I don't say much my DD will let the hair grow back. They were shocked by how ugly it is but thats good because no one who isn't just trying to be nice can say it looks OK. DD daughter will get the message I know so its good I didn't say much to her.


That is great news. You did the right thing. It is very hard being a parent. But sound like a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West coast Kitty I posted on the wrong site about the sauce recipes will do it again tomorrow , if you would like. Been a busy weekend here.


I found it Yarnie - thanks so much - I'd love the recipes (and DH would love them too). Hope you enjoyed your busy day. We had a nice dinner - spare ribs with Diana sauce, rice, steamed brussel sprouts, and baked squash and onion


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news. You did the right thing. It is very hard being a parent. But sound like a good one. :thumbup:


With His help I do the best I can, but your right it can be so hard sometimes! Its always good to have friends to listen to when things go wrong, thanks everyone for your advise to not make such a big deal out of it. My daughter is a good girl and the ugly hair doesn't change that.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

(But I still can't wait for it to grow out, maybe 3 or 4 months over the summer?)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

katlapp said:


> (But I still can't wait for it to grow out, maybe 3 or 4 months over the summer?)


It will grow faster in the summer. We are here for you anytime. Yes we all need His help and good friends. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news. You did the right thing. It is very hard being a parent. But sound like a good one. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It will grow faster in the summer. We are here for you anytime. Yes we all need His help and good friends. :thumbup:


So right!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Maybe I can help some of you out here.
Susan is not Freedom Fries or Ingried
Cheeky Blighter is not Freedom Fries or Ingried
Yes Cheeky and Freedom have the same avatar. We chose our avatars to honor those killed and hurt in Boston. The Avatar is an artsy Paul Revere.
Freedom Fries is Freedom Fries and is not any one of us posting under that name.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Freedom Fries is Freedom Fries and is not any one of us posting under that name.


Truth encarnate. Let them hear who have ears.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

self portrait?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> self portrait?


Christian love and charity?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Christian love and charity?


Looks just like your personality. Too cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news. You did the right thing. It is very hard being a parent. But sound like a good one. :thumbup:


I agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Truth encarnate. Let them hear who have ears.


Oh, for sure!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Would like to thank Janeway for the invite. Don't know if I can contribute a lot, but I am happy to try.
Anyone that knows me, knows, I speak my mind. Sometimes it is not very pleasant, but at least it is the truth.
I got quite angry recently about messages regarding Obama coming from England on this Site. Those folks have enough problems of their own without meddling with our situation over here. I think I speak with experience regarding Europe, since I lived all over Europe until the mid 70's and after that traveled every year to Europe for two month until the early 2000.
In fact I still have family over there.
The Brits are very polite folks, but would never admit to their problems. If you see what is broken down over there and should be fixed, they wont admit that there is no money to fix the problem. They just say - we want to keep it this way, cause it is tradition. How sad. And for a Brit to tell us, we should be quiet about all the problems we have with Obama, cause we elected him, is to much for me. I still say, he would not be in Office, had we had Voter ID.
I live in Texas and we can sing a song regarding Voter fraud.I am not a daily visitor to this Site, but once I am on, I let my voice be heard.
Now you know a little bit about me.If you still want me as a member of this Group PM me and I will reply.
You all have a great day,
Elfie


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Would like to thank Janeway for the invite. Don't know if I can contribute a lot, but I am happy to try.
Anyone that knows me, knows, I speak my mind. Sometimes it is not very pleasant, but at least it is the truth.
I got quite angry recently about messages regarding Obama coming from England on this Site. Those folks have enough problems of their own without meddling with our situation over here. I think I speak with experience regarding Europe, since I lived all over Europe until the mid 70's and after that traveled every year to Europe for two month until the early 2000.
In fact I still have family over there.
The Brits are very polite folks, but would never admit to their problems. If you see what is broken down over there and should be fixed, they wont admit that there is no money to fix the problem. They just say - we want to keep it this way, cause it is tradition. How sad. And for a Brit to tell us, we should be quiet about all the problems we have with Obama, cause we elected him, is to much for me. I still say, he would not be in Office, had we had Voter ID.
I live in Texas and we can sing a song regarding Voter fraud.I am not a daily visitor to this Site, but once I am on, I let my voice be heard.
Now you know a little bit about me.If you still want me as a member of this Group PM me and I will reply.
You all have a great day,
Elfie


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> (But I still can't wait for it to grow out, maybe 3 or 4 months over the summer?)


It sure took you a while to figure out that getting really serious with your daughter about her hair was a bad idea. I was going to ask when you were going to let her out of her jail cell...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Truth encarnate. Let them hear who have ears.


And FreedomFries has a really scary avatar. :!:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> self portrait?


You could very well be right. If the avatar fits, own it :?:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This was finished just a few minutes while I stayed off KP. Enjoy as it is knitted then lace is crocheted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another beautiful one Jane! What a blessing to receive that one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Would like to thank Janeway for the invite. Don't know if I can contribute a lot, but I am happy to try.
> Anyone that knows me, knows, I speak my mind. Sometimes it is not very pleasant, but at least it is the truth.
> I got quite angry recently about messages regarding Obama coming from England on this Site. Those folks have enough problems of their own without meddling with our situation over here. I think I speak with experience regarding Europe, since I lived all over Europe until the mid 70's and after that traveled every year to Europe for two month until the early 2000.
> In fact I still have family over there.
> ...


Welcome to this site as most of the time we just have fun, share patterns and recipes. Then other times, we have trolls who are hateful.

Glad you are here with us! Hugs, Janeway

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another beautiful one Jane! What a blessing to receive that one!


Thank you as I need to spend more time working for a good cause instead of fighting with those ugly people!

Now to get blocked.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> FF, I noticed that you have never posted on any of the knitting threads on this website. So, tell me, what are you knitting on right now? Do you know how to knit at all? Why are you even on KnittingParadise at all if you are only interested in political discourse? Aren't there sites that would better suit your needs than this one?


Thumper, FF couldn't hold her own on such a site so she comes here, or any like site. Don't reply to her, don't read her posts and definitely ignore her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

katlapp said:


> With His help I do the best I can, but your right it can be so hard sometimes! Its always good to have friends to listen to when things go wrong, thanks everyone for your advise to not make such a big deal out of it. My daughter is a good girl and the ugly hair doesn't change that.


There are always headbands, barrettes and plenty of hair gel to help with a grow out. :-D It's good to hear that you have calmed down. Hugs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe I can help some of you out here.
> Susan is not Freedom Fries or Ingried
> Cheeky Blighter is not Freedom Fries or Ingried
> Yes Cheeky and Freedom have the same avatar. We chose our avatars to honor those killed and hurt in Boston. The Avatar is an artsy Paul Revere.
> Freedom Fries is Freedom Fries and is not any one of us posting under that name.


WHO CARES !!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> Would like to thank Janeway for the invite. Don't know if I can contribute a lot, but I am happy to try.
> Anyone that knows me, knows, I speak my mind. Sometimes it is not very pleasant, but at least it is the truth.
> I got quite angry recently about messages regarding Obama coming from England on this Site. Those folks have enough problems of their own without meddling with our situation over here. I think I speak with experience regarding Europe, since I lived all over Europe until the mid 70's and after that traveled every year to Europe for two month until the early 2000.
> In fact I still have family over there.
> ...


Welcome to the site, glad you can join us. The site is open to all KPers and I find it refreshing to hear points of view from non Americans. It can keep the discussions lively.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thumper, FF couldn't hold her own on such a site so she comes here, or any like site. Don't reply to her, don't read her posts and definitely ignore her.


Yes, that is the only way.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

welcome Elfie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I will do the same. Must stay away from such a bad force.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So we continue to lie do we. Look to your own post Ingreid, F.F. Susan seem you mention FF on your old post. As to what is written on RAv. you are the next door neighbor and wow can you post things on there. Give it up Ingreid, Freedom Fries, Susan. You post like Ingreid your old post like Ingreid, and You mention Freedom Fries and France. Good try though you really must learn how to change names without getting caught.


Yes, Susanmos2000 is Freedom Fries is Ingreid.
Lily is Conan is Cheeky B.
Cover is blown. Try again.
And who is Northwoods Gal? Can't remember that one.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, Susanmos2000 is Freedom Fries is Ingreid.
> Lily is Conan is Cheeky B.
> Cover is blown. Try again.
> And who is Northwoods Gal? Can't remember that one.


You are deeply in error on all counts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, Susanmos2000 is Freedom Fries is Ingreid.
> Lily is Conan is Cheeky B.
> Cover is blown. Try again.
> And who is Northwoods Gal? Can't remember that one.


That is BrattyPatty==Northwoodsgal


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You are deeply in error on all counts.


Frankly I've given up on trying to clear this one up and decided it's quite a compliment to be mistaken for the sharpest and best-educated woman in the thread. But no one had better expect any Greek or Latin out of me--languages are not my forte.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I've given up on trying to clear this one up and decided it's quite a compliment to be mistaken for the sharpest and best-educated woman in the thread. But no one had better expect any Greek or Latin out of me--languages are not my forte.


You deserve credit for being a lovely, unique individual in your own right. Although I would admit to being complimented by the thought of being mistaken for you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You deserve credit for being a lovely, unique individual in your own right. Although I would admit to being complimented by the thought of being mistaken for you.


Thanks! You're quite a gal yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Oops! Now, how did we do that? ;-)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

No idea, but it seems to have frozen all GOP tongues in the vicinity. Not bad!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the site Elfie


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Welcome to the site Elfie


What, no acknowledgement of FF and her Doppelganger? How rude.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> What, no acknowledgement of FF and her Doppelganger? How rude.


We are family! I've got all my sisters with me!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Great! The sun's about to set and I can already hear the swish of approaching broomsticks. Better bring out the garlic and the mirrors too, just to be safe.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Great! The sun's about to set and I can already hear the swish of approaching broomsticks. Better bring out the garlic and the mirrors too, just to be safe.


Now I feel envious. Nobody has accused me of having any previous reincarnations on KP. What does a girl have to do around here to get noticed? Should I change my avatar?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane - the crochet lace edging on your shawl is the perfect finishing touch - it's lovely


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That is BrattyPatty==Northwoodsgal


Oh - that's right!!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Now I feel envious. Nobody has accused me of having any previous reincarnations on KP. What does a girl have to do around here to get noticed? Should I change my avatar?


Please don't. She's absolutely lovely. You can be me on second Tuesdays if I can be you every other Friday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You deserve credit for being a lovely, unique individual in your own right. Although I would admit to being complimented by the thought of being mistaken for you.


Hilarious! Talking to yourself! Don't worry - I do it all the time.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hilarious! Talking to yourself! Don't worry - I do it all the time.


But I do worry about you, Dear. You're in my prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> But I do worry about you, Dear. You're in my prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you.


You're so very welcome. Bless your sweet heart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You're so very welcome. Bless your sweet heart.


Are you from the South?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Are you from the South?


Of which country?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Please don't. She's absolutely lovely. You can be me on second Tuesdays if I can be you every other Friday.


Sounds good to me, I just don't do windows.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sounds good to me, I just don't do windows.


No worries. That's what the cabana boys are for.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Of which country?


U.S. Down here, "Bless her heart" has a special meaning.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

That's so special.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> U.S. Down here, "Bless her heart" has a special meaning.


What?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> It sure took you a while to figure out that getting really serious with your daughter about her hair was a bad idea. I was going to ask when you were going to let her out of her jail cell...


Well thanks for being nasty! My daughter has never been in jail!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Well thanks for being nasty! My daughter has never been in jail!


It just feels like it. The poor thing.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

You are the meanest lady ever! My daughter is the best girl ever, how dare you insult us without even knowing us! Shame on you!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually, I was expressing great sympathy for a 17 year old whose mother publicly calls her haircut ugly. That's not just mean, it's devastating.


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

I never told herto her face that it was ugly, her brother did that and I made him apologize. You are telling lies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> That's so special.


Right. Special.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

katlapp said:


> I never told herto her face that it was ugly, her brother did that and I made him apologize. You are telling lies.


Actually, you just did it again.

Good night and sweet dreams. As always, it's been a pleasure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> What?


I don't know if you were asking me about "bless her heart." These posts are in a different order now. This may not answer your question.

Well, it's usually used as a little dig. As in, "She's so sweet, bless her heart." Means she's something else that the speaker is too much of a "lady" to say.

"I took him to the cleaners, and he didn't like it. Bless his heart."

That kind of thing. Seen as sort of funny, nowadays.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was another beautiful day today. Heard from a friend in the town that was hit by a tornado in the state. She said the clean up is coming along. Everyone in town pitched in to help . Amazing what friends and fellow man will do for each other when in need.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I see the little kitty has turned up for her daily feeding. Might want to use your litterbox, dear--it's the appropriate place for all the noxious stuff you're producing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> You are the meanest lady ever! My daughter is the best girl ever, how dare you insult us without even knowing us! Shame on you!


Don't even respond, katlapp. They want you to feel bad - they delight in your outrage and unhappiness. They feast on our exclamation points!

What they say or think does NOT matter in your life.

IGNORE. You can do it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

katlapp said:


> I never told herto her face that it was ugly, her brother did that and I made him apologize. You are telling lies.


Yes. Lies. My advice is to ignore. Your friends know the truth. They are baiting you. Aren't they nice? Go to the happy place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I see the little kitty has turned up for her daily feeding. Might want to use your litterbox, dear--it's the appropriate place for all the noxious stuff you're producing.


Pathetic.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Oh please. She's just another pot stirrer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh please. She's just another pot stirrer.


I think we're referring to two different people. My fault probably - sorry about that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane - the crochet lace edging on your shawl is the perfect finishing touch - it's lovely


Thank you as I like it too so hope the lady who gets it will also like it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as I like it too so hope the lady who gets it will also like it.


 I love it too. The edging made it so special.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love it too. The edging made it so special.


Thank you, hugs


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

katlapp said:


> Well thanks for being nasty! My daughter has never been in jail!


I thought you'd turn her room into a jail cell and ground the poor kid for a few years because of the Big Bad Haircut. Wow! Mom overreacts to everything? Is it really necessary to control what happens to every little hair on your daughter's head? And what's up with your son?Where'd he learn to insult his sister? :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was another beautiful day today. Heard from a friend in the town that was hit by a tornado in the state. She said the clean up is coming along. Everyone in town pitched in to help . Amazing what friends and fellow man will do for each other when in need.


Glad to hear you had a good day. Were you out in your garden again? And glad that your friend is ok; it seems your area has had a few tornados lately - is that unusual or is this the season for them? Have to agree with you - any community I have ever lived in has been quick to provide help when sickness, injury or other emergeny comes up.

I finished off the hat I was working on and started a litle baby sweater. We had thunder and lightening yesterday which is very unusual for this time of year - took me a while to figure out what the loud crashing noise was


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I thought you'd turn her room into a jail cell and ground the poor kid for a few years because of the Big Bad Haircut. Wow! Mom overreacts to everything? Is it really necessary to control what happens to every little hair on your daughter's head? And what's up with your son?Where'd he learn to insult his sister? :thumbdown:


SS I thought you were one of the nice ones. It is hard being a parent. We all make mistakes as parents. It all came out okay for her and her family with the haircut.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as I like it too so hope the lady who gets it will also like it.


How can she not!? It's beautiful, warm and made with love and care


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SS I thought you were one of the nice ones. It is hard being a parent. We all make mistakes as parents. It all came out okay for her and her family with the haircut.


I'm often pretty nice, CB. This mom scares me a little bit because she's still going on about her daughter's hair. Just trying to shake her out of all this seriousness.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SS I thought you were one of the nice ones. It is hard being a parent. We all make mistakes as parents. It all came out okay for her and her family with the haircut.


PS. My parents made mistakes, I've made mistakes. I guess I haven't been exposed to katlapps particular kind of mistake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear you had a good day. Were you out in your garden again? And glad that your friend is ok; it seems your area has had a few tornados lately - is that unusual or is this the season for them? Have to agree with you - any community I have ever lived in has been quick to provide help when sickness, injury or other emergeny comes up.
> 
> I finished off the hat I was working on and started a litle baby sweater. We had thunder and lightening yesterday which is very unusual for this time of year - took me a while to figure out what the loud crashing noise was


Yes I played until supper time. Almost the whole day in the dirt.  Are you going to post your pic of the hat? I would like to see it. There is really no season for tornados. We have had them even in Dec. It is warm here and a cool front comes in and they meet up here. We have a torado alarm close to my house that warns us when in danger also great weather men here. My friend is okay just hit all around her. She is on KP that is where we met just like you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I thought you'd turn her room into a jail cell and ground the poor kid for a few years because of the Big Bad Haircut. Wow! Mom overreacts to everything? Is it really necessary to control what happens to every little hair on your daughter's head? And what's up with your son?Where'd he learn to insult his sister? :thumbdown:


What a disappointment Seattle. Choosing to follow the rude and snide examples displayed by others by choosing to add to negativity and being deliberately hurtful, rather than trying to be civil


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> PS. My parents made mistakes, I've made mistakes. I guess I haven't been exposed to katlapps particular kind of mistake.


I think she is doing the best she can. We make different mistakes . We as parents try but are not perfect. Raised 3 kids myself and helped with 5 grandkids. Love covers all of our imperfections. As long as we show love that is what our kids remember. I know you are a nice person. You don't need to be called someone else. Just be you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How can she not!? It's beautiful, warm and made with love and care


I agree how could anyone not love it . And made my loving hands. :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> PS. My parents made mistakes, I've made mistakes. I guess I haven't been exposed to katlapps particular kind of mistake.


Exactly. That's not just a mistake. We're talking a major control issue. This will not end well. The nicest thing possible is not to ignore the problem, but to urge professional counseling and pray hard that they do it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I love it. I keep saying I am going to learn how to crochet, but right now it is on my bucket list

Off for more coffee and check on my to do list


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It must be them. People like that are (hopefully) very rare!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm often pretty nice, CB. This mom scares me a little bit because she's still going on about her daughter's hair. Just trying to shake her out of all this seriousness.


Not your job or responsibility to 'shake her'


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Not your job or responsibility to 'shake her'


Maybe not, but the impulse can sometimes overwhelm one's better judgement. Kittykat needs to read carefully and think hard--VERY hard--before she comments. It's simple courtesy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I thought you'd turn her room into a jail cell and ground the poor kid for a few years because of the Big Bad Haircut. Wow! Mom overreacts to everything? Is it really necessary to control what happens to every little hair on your daughter's head? And what's up with your son?Where'd he learn to insult his sister? :thumbdown:


A new day, and it begins with you insulting and trying to hurt the feelings of Katlapp. Think about what you're doing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SS I thought you were one of the nice ones. It is hard being a parent. We all make mistakes as parents. It all came out okay for her and her family with the haircut.


Yes, and let's hope it stays that way WITHOUT editorial comments from others. Katlapp told us the situation because she was upset and wanted comfort from friends. If people can't do that for her, they should just log off.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm often pretty nice, CB. This mom scares me a little bit because she's still going on about her daughter's hair. Just trying to shake her out of all this seriousness.


No, she's not going on about it. YOU are. Trying to cause trouble for others is not good. It's easy to get drawn into it when you spend time on Smoking #7. It makes me mad and mean over there. Best to drop that forum, stay here, and play nice with people who want to be friendly and supportive of you and each other. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I played until supper time. Almost the whole day in the dirt.  Are you going to post your pic of the hat? I would like to see it. There is really no season for tornados. We have had them even in Dec. It is warm here and a cool front comes in and they meet up here. We have a torado alarm close to my house that warns us when in danger also great weather men here. My friend is okay just hit all around her. She is on KP that is where we met just like you.


I lived in Indiana for two years - saw a little stormy weather. One day the sky was actually GREEN! My neighbor told me to come to her house and we'd hide until it blew over. It did. No tornado. It was so pretty there - and beautiful snow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Exactly. That's not just a mistake. We're talking a major control issue. This will not end well. The nicest thing possible is not to ignore the problem, but to urge professional counseling and pray hard that they do it.


Just a little overreaction from you, whose hostility rings through all her posts. Perhaps YOU should follow your own advice?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree how could anyone not love it . And made my loving hands. :thumbup:


Thanks for the very kind words.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

To my friends: The people who are posting ugly remarks should just be ignored! I have learned the hard way they say they want to fe friends then pounce on you when you say anything making fun if you.

I don't respond to SeattleSoul as she has been everywhere, done everything, says she is broke, lives with her mother, got involved with an older man at the young age of 16, but says she was very mature at that age! Wow, no one is mature at that age.

I doubt if she graduated from high school. Then she had an abortion because she said it was not right for her at the time. Then said she was in a relationship (not marriage) with another man who had 5 children, but she no longer sees any of them!

She has met nearly everyone anyone talks about--so aren't we privileged to hear her spread her words!

The others are just as colorful except FreedonFries, who is just hateful!

Janeway out for the day as I have a great life to enjoy and do not need those people to harass me!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hit and run--what a great life.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hit and run--what a great life.


Feel a song coming on.............Here's a quarter, call someone who cares....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, I don't know if you can get this seasoning it is called Caverder' salt free all purpose seasoning , but it is the best I have found without salt, even to me at least better than Mrs. Dash..

Here is one I found in in low salt cookbook that is good to 

1 tablespoon garlic power
1 teaspoon dried basil, crumbled
1 teaspoon marjoram, crumbled
1 teaspoon dried thyme,crumbled
1 teaspoon dried parsley, crumbled
1 teaspoon dried savory, crumbled
1 teaspoon ground mace or nutmeg
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon sage, rubbed or crumbled
1 teaspoon cayenne (optional)

Mix all ingredients until well blended. Store in a jar with tight fitting lid in a cool dry, dark place for up to six months.
This is really good too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty, here are some of the sauce recipes from low salt cookbook.
Let me know if interested and which ones,
Barbecue sauce, Chili sauce, Chocolate sauce, Cinamon Blueberry sauce, creamy Lime and Mustard sauce, easy gravy, Gormet Mushroom sauce, Ketchup, Roasted Tomato Chipotle 
Salsa, Spaghetti Sauce, White Sauce, White sauce with Dijon Mustard, White sauce with Parmesan Cheese.

I would recommand also that you might want to try and get this cookbook, as they have so many good recipes from ever category , you could want meats,dessert,soup, Veg's even snacks, fish chicken, baking breads, sauces ect. I am sure it is still availble. Plus it has so many good recipes that are full of flavor, that do think Husband and you will never get bored trying them.
It is called American Heart Association LOW-Salt Cookbook . 
A complete guide to reducing sodium and fat in your diet.
They offer good recipe with flavor and never get boring.
One of my favorites beside sauce Turkey Tenderloins with Rosemary,poched Salmon, Southern fish fillets,beef stroganoff,pizza muffins


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Katlapp, you did what was right. It is your daughter, and you know better than what others may think is the right think to do. I see nothing wrong with what you said or did. 

Plus it will grow out fast as others have said. When younger our hair grows back faster then one would think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Katlapp, you did what was right. It is your daughter, and you know better than what others may think is the right think to do. I see nothing wrong with what you said or did.
> 
> Plus it will grow out fast as others have said. When younger our hair grows back faster then one would think.


I agree with Yarnie.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Good Morning and Thank You for welcoming me to this Site.
I am wondering what kind of Group this is. After reading all your posts I realize, that you all should get a life. The world is falling apart and you picker about things that are not even worth talking about. Wait till you get a real problem in your life and than you will look back and see how silly those messages really are. Maybe you should keep busy with a job or a Hobby to occupy your time and you don't have the time for such nonsense. 
This is just an observation from someone who does not know anyone on this Site and does not know how it all started. But my advice - find something to do and be productive for a change.
Not a good start on my part, but I just felt it had to be said.
Hope everyone has a good day and let's start over in a positive way.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, Jane, I wish I had the time to straighten out the details of my life I've told you about. You've put those details into some kind of blender and mixed a bunch of them together. I've had the opportunity to do many things. 47 years of adulthood is a long time and long enough to pack full of experience. I have a huge extended family, and really have been incredibly lucky enough to have met a bunch of amazing people.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> No, she's not going on about it. YOU are. Trying to cause trouble for others is not good. It's easy to get drawn into it when you spend time on Smoking #7. It makes me mad and mean over there. Best to drop that forum, stay here, and play nice with people who want to be friendly and supportive of you and each other. ?


You may have something there. Some of the so-called political topics can get very tangled and strange.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Good Morning and Thank You for welcoming me to this Site.
> I am wondering what kind of Group this is. After reading all your posts I realize, that you all should get a life. The world is falling apart and you picker about things that are not even worth talking about. Wait till you get a real problem in your life and than you will look back and see how silly those messages really are. Maybe you should keep busy with a job or a Hobby to occupy your time and you don't have the time for such nonsense.
> This is just an observation from someone who does not know anyone on this Site and does not know how it all started. But my advice - find something to do and be productive for a change.
> Not a good start on my part, but I just felt it had to be said.
> Hope everyone has a good day and let's start over in a positive way.


Dear Elfie'stouch,
I agree with you. I left a site that was - believe it or not - even more hostile and petty than this one. Just not healthy to hang out there. Some of us are trying to improve this one, but your observation is right on! Some of the people have a long angry history on KP, so I wouldn't be too optimistic about change. I hope you won't get discouraged. Thanks for your observations.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I played until supper time. Almost the whole day in the dirt.  Are you going to post your pic of the hat? I would like to see it. There is really no season for tornados. We have had them even in Dec. It is warm here and a cool front comes in and they meet up here. We have a torado alarm close to my house that warns us when in danger also great weather men here. My friend is okay just hit all around her. She is on KP that is where we met just like you.


These are the last couple of hats I made and a scarf I designed


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are the last couple of hats I made and a scarf I designed


I love them and the colors. I espeical love the scarf, do you sell the pattern for that one you designed? I would love to buy it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe not, but the impulse can sometimes overwhelm one's better judgement. Kittykat needs to read carefully and think hard--VERY hard--before she comments. It's simple courtesy.


I'd suggest you take your own message to heart. Everyone is going to over react about something at some point in their life. People who have good judgment and courtesy will try to put the comments into perspective and relieve stress - help the person realize that it isn't critical in the big picture. It's sad and disappointing that others are so concerned with scoring points and one-up manship that they have lost sight of how cruel they are.

With the issue of bullying amongst young people being in the news regularly can you not see that you are following that same behaviour? Not a nice example to set.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - thanks so much for the recipe and advice. I've never seen Caverder seasoning here but will check out the cookbook - sounds like it has a lot of great recipes. 

Sounds like you're quite an adventurous cook, mealtimes at your place must be a great experience. One of my friends loves gourmet cooking and she has given me a few nice seasonings and spices.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

katlapp said:


> You are the meanest lady ever! My daughter is the best girl ever, how dare you insult us without even knowing us! Shame on you!


They are baiting you. To quote damemary "IGNORE."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are the last couple of hats I made and a scarf I designed


All beautiful! I can't imagine how you designed that scarf, but I love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd suggest you take your own message to heart. Everyone is going to over react about something at some point in their life. People who have good judgment and courtesy will try to put the comments into perspective and relieve stress - help the person realize that it isn't critical in the big picture. It's sad and disappointing that others are so concerned with scoring points and one-up manship that they have lost sight of how cruel they are.
> 
> With the issue of bullying amongst young people being in the news regularly can you not see that you are following that same behaviour? Not a nice example to set.


Well said!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh please. She's just another pot stirrer.


How do you characterize your comments and behavior?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How do you characterize your comments and behavior?


Boy, isn't that the truth!


----------



## ewe who (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry, I have not join this site. But that lady would appear to have alot of health issues. I don't think she handles things in her life right now to well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm often pretty nice, CB. This mom scares me a little bit because she's still going on about her daughter's hair. Just trying to shake her out of all this seriousness.


You try to shake her out of all this seriousness, with nastiness? WOW, Parenting skills like these won't make you parent of the year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe not, but the impulse can sometimes overwhelm one's better judgement. Kittykat needs to read carefully and think hard--VERY hard--before she comments. It's simple courtesy.


Why not start taking your own advice. That would be "simple courtesy".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd suggest you take your own message to heart. Everyone is going to over react about something at some point in their life. People who have good judgment and courtesy will try to put the comments into perspective and relieve stress - help the person realize that it isn't critical in the big picture. It's sad and disappointing that others are so concerned with scoring points and one-up manship that they have lost sight of how cruel they are.
> 
> With the issue of bullying amongst young people being in the news regularly can you not see that you are following that same behaviour? Not a nice example to set.


I would think that it is the other way around. These women are supposed to be adults, whose behavior, if followed, would be a form of teaching the young. It's no wonder that bullying has increased as it has lately. Such role models are not needed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Great knitting. Liked what you did.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd suggest you take your own message to heart. Everyone is going to over react about something at some point in their life. People who have good judgment and courtesy will try to put the comments into perspective and relieve stress - help the person realize that it isn't critical in the big picture. It's sad and disappointing that others are so concerned with scoring points and one-up manship that they have lost sight of how cruel they are.
> 
> With the issue of bullying amongst young people being in the news regularly can you not see that you are following that same behaviour? Not a nice example to set.


Everyone should use courtesy and good judgment when communicating. However, it is the sender's responsibility to not send bullying messages. It is the responsibility of the recipient to let the sender know that his/her message was rude or inappropriate It is not the recipient's duty to read between the lines of a rude or nasty message, and if you are made aware that a message you sent is unclear or out of line, you can either apologize or explain what you meant. What is going on with some bullies on this site is probably political in origin. If that is not Freedom Fries and her friends motive for their lack of civility, it is surely madness. Recipients of the bullying are now turned off to any message they send.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It does not seem political to me. It is the way it is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are the last couple of hats I made and a scarf I designed


Wow! Those are great! Never gets cold enough here for hats. Maybe a scarf now and then. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It does not seem political to me. It is the way it is.


Who knows what the motives behind personal attacks are?  But, if you attack someone, you should expect a response not to your liking. The reason I suspect politics is that politics and religion are "hot" topics even for reasonable people, but for those with a bent for nastiness, they are the usual motivators, unless someone is totally unhinged.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dear Elfie'stouch,
> I agree with you. I left a site that was - believe it or not - even more hostile and petty than this one. Just not healthy to hang out there. Some of us are trying to improve this one, but your observation is right on! Some of the people have a long angry history on KP, so I wouldn't be too optimistic about change. I hope you won't get discouraged. Thanks for your observations.


Amazing what you attract on every site you visit, isn't it? What's the one consistent element on every stop along the way?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! 45 pages of this stuff. I don't know what this is all about and won't read the 45 pages to find out but isn't this forum supposed to be about knitting and chatting about mutual interests. Come on, lets all play nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love them and the colors. I espeical love the scarf, do you sell the pattern for that one you designed? I would love to buy it.


Thanks for the compliment Yarnie. I did the scarf to enter in Berroco's "Sock Star" competition a few years ago - it made it to the finalists but was not one of the 6 winners. I had just got interested in modular knitting and wanted to try it out. The scarf looks like entrelac but is just knit with short rows so is actually quite easy. Still working on taxes for now, but will look up my notes and write up the pattern next week. I wouldn't charge for it but would be happy to send it to you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - thanks so much for the recipe and advice. I've never seen Caverder seasoning here but will check out the cookbook - sounds like it has a lot of great recipes.
> 
> Sounds like you're quite an adventurous cook, mealtimes at your place must be a great experience. One of my friends loves gourmet cooking and she has given me a few nice seasonings and spices.


Not really but this cook book has so many many good recipes and they are so good for you too.It's nice to have something that has taste. 
Oh please do you sell your scarf pattern I so want to buy it ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the compliment Yarnie. I did the scarf to enter in Berroco's "Sock Star" competition a few years ago - it made it to the finalists but was not one of the 6 winners. I had just got interested in modular knitting and wanted to try it out. The scarf looks like entrelac but is just knit with short rows so is actually quite easy. Still working on taxes for now, but will look up my notes and write up the pattern next week. I wouldn't charge for it but would be happy to send it to you


Oh no thats not right you did the work and I am willing to pay for it. I love it.It's not entrelac wow that was my first thought .
Short rows love doing them since I figure out how to do them last year with out leave a whole behind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> The scarf is beautiful. Did you just use a verigated yarn? how many stitches in each block? I have tried a sample with 2 colors, just to say I did it. I just might try again.
> 
> Is the lacy hat just YO and knit 2 together?


Thanks Joeysomma. I used patterned sock yarn with a solid navy for contrast and it's done with short rows to create the triangles and diamonds. Plan to write up the pattern after taxes are done next week and would be happy to send it to you if you're interested. Hat is worked in the round, alternating between the YO, K2tog round and a plain knit round


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! Those are great! Never gets cold enough here for hats. Maybe a scarf now and then. :thumbup:


Thanks. Its funny but people here seem to like wearing hats year around - even in the summer with tank tops & shorts. I love making hats but never wear one myself


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks. Its funny but people here seem to like wearing hats year around - even in the summer with tank tops & shorts. I love making hats but never wear one myself


I can't even think like that. lol I make hats for my family up north . They are the only ones that can wear them. We hardly need a coat but a couple of times a year. Yours are cute. Really like the green. My favorite color.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a question. Has anyone ever divided 4-ply yarn to make 2-ply? I bought some silk bamboo at half price, but I like to worl with lighter weight yarn (it was #3 sport weight). Loved the color and feel, but wanted less bulk. I split one ball as a test. It was a chore. Took longer than I thought it would. Just curious if you had ever tried it. Did it knit up OK? LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Everyone should use courtesy and good judgment when communicating. However, it is the sender's responsibility to not send bullying messages. It is the responsibility of the recipient to let the sender know that his/her message was rude or inappropriate It is not the recipient's duty to read between the lines of a rude or nasty message, and if you are made aware that a message you sent is unclear or out of line, you can either apologize or explain what you meant. What is going on with some bullies on this site is probably political in origin. If that is not Freedom Fries and her friends motive for their lack of civility, it is surely madness. Recipients of the bullying are now turned off to any message they send.


You have nailed it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the compliment Yarnie. I did the scarf to enter in Berroco's "Sock Star" competition a few years ago - it made it to the finalists but was not one of the 6 winners. I had just got interested in modular knitting and wanted to try it out. The scarf looks like entrelac but is just knit with short rows so is actually quite easy. Still working on taxes for now, but will look up my notes and write up the pattern next week. I wouldn't charge for it but would be happy to send it to you


I can see why it was a winner. 
The Herb mix is from the Low Salt cookbook. You might want to play around with it to get it like your hubby taste buds would like. Say one herb is not to his liking, add more of the one he does like.
Do not know if you like basil, but when getting fresh tomatoes, I slice them sprinkle with with extra lilght olive oil, then add basil as much as you like, cover and refrigerate over night, and serve next day. I love it. 
Know who hard it is to keep them interest in low or no salt foods. But have learn Herbs can be adjusted, and make a world of difference to the foods we eat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have a question. Has anyone ever divided 4-ply yarn to make 2-ply? I bought some silk bamboo at half price, but I like to worl with lighter weight yarn (it was #3 sport weight). Loved the color and feel, but wanted less bulk. I split one ball as a test. It was a chore. Took longer than I thought it would. Just curious if you had ever tried it. Did it knit up OK? LOL


I've never done it myself, but a friend of mine has done it several times - she says it makes TV time productive. Her projects turned out fine but at first her tension was a little inconsistent so now she rewinds the split yarn with a ball winder. I'm afraid that's too much work for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't even think like that. lol I make hats for my family up north . They are the only ones that can wear them. We hardly need a coat but a couple of times a year. Yours are cute. Really like the green. My favorite color.


You are so blessed, hat hair is the style up here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have nailed it!


I am with you on that too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never done it myself, but a friend of mine has done it several times - she says it makes TV time productive. Her projects turned out fine but at first her tension was a little inconsistent so now she rewinds the split yarn with a ball winder. I'm afraid that's too much work for me.


I bought a ball winder recently and used it for making nice balls of the split yarn. I hope it's worth it. At least I will have the weight I want, and I have cut my yarn cost in half. LOL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I bought a ball winder recently and used it for making nice balls of the split yarn. I hope it's worth it. At least I will have the weight I want, and I have cut my yarn cost in half. LOL


and you got it on sale so a good deal all around. Let us know how you find it to work with


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can see why it was a winner.
> The Herb mix is from the Low Salt cookbook. You might want to play around with it to get it like your hubby taste buds would like. Say one herb is not to his liking, add more of the one he does like.
> Do not know if you like basil, but when getting fresh tomatoes, I slice them sprinkle with with extra lilght olive oil, then add basil as much as you like, cover and refrigerate over night, and serve next day. I love it.
> Know who hard it is to keep them interest in low or no salt foods. But have learn Herbs can be adjusted, and make a world of difference to the foods we eat.


You've reminded me that I only have about 1 more month to wait until my favourite vendors shows up at our regular Saturday Farmer's Market with their selection of tomatos, cucumbers, peppers and herbs. They have absolutely the sweetest cherry tomatos I have ever tasted (better than any candy ever made) and fresh basil that smells so wonderful that I stay extra long picking my tomatos until I start to feel to guilty about the people standing behind me


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Knit crazy wrote:
> What is going on with some bullies on this site is probably political in origin. If that is not Freedom Fries and her friends motive for their lack of civility, it is surely madness. Recipients of the bullying are now turned off to any message they send.


Nope. I told you from the start, you reap what you sow. I couldn't care less about your politics. I do care about your nastiness. Going to other threads, trolling, and coming back here and to Rav to cacle and criticize. Amazing how little you like receiving what you dish out.

Too bad. Satan is the one who whispers in your ear and tells you that you're just fine. Truth is the one who grabs you and shakes you awake. Too bad you're too lost to recognize the truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Freedom Fries, 
Knit Crazy just got on here. You certainly don't know her well enough to make such judgments.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You've reminded me that I only have about 1 more month to wait until my favourite vendors shows up at our regular Saturday Farmer's Market with their selection of tomatos, cucumbers, peppers and herbs. They have absolutely the sweetest cherry tomatos I have ever tasted (better than any candy ever made) and fresh basil that smells so wonderful that I stay extra long picking my tomatos until I start to feel to guilty about the people standing behind me


I've gotten baby zucchini and vine ripened tomatoes and green tomatoes, and, and, and, at my local Saturday Farmers' Market. The vegie and fruit deluge has just begun!

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the info. I thought the scarf was entrelac. I have tried that, only a small sample. I would love to have the pattern.
> 
> You are still doing taxes ? extensions or your own? I am a tax preparer. I'm glad April 15th is past. I still have 4 extensions to do this week.


Not sure if it's really a blessing or not - but Canadian taxes aren't due until April 30. Self employed have til June 15 to file their returns but payments have to be made by Apr 30 to avoid penalties. I could tell from your posts that you were working extra hard the last few weeks so I can understand where you're happy to have that behind you. Just curious - do you do your own before the crunch starts or fit them in with the mad rush?


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

You are so lucky! My DH always does the tax and every year we come very close to the deadline even though he starts way ahead of time. I wish I could just do them myself but I would do it even slower than him!


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Did the taxes change this year? We only got about $200 back, most years its much larger.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Freedom Fries,
> Knit Crazy just got on here. You certainly don't know her well enough to make such judgments.


We just need to pray for her. She is unhinged. Changed her avatar too to Jesus praying for his lambs. Sounds like she needs it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I try to grow all that. Tons of cherry tomatoes in my garden. Come over and pick here!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We just need to pray for her. She is unhinged. Changed her avatar too to Jesus praying for his lambs. Sounds like she needs it.


You are a kind and perceptive lady.

Your work is beautiful


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nasty nasty nasty nasty nnnnnnaaaasssstttt, nay nay nay nay. boo hoo boo hoo, Bad Im bad you know it you know it.
> 
> We are the bad ones we are the bad one and we are the bad one and so and soooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Happy happy Joy joy


How the unrighteous rejoice in their sin. Better to repent now than pay later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Unhinged is the right word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> How the unrighteous rejoice in their sin. Better to repent now than pay later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> How the unrighteous rejoice in their sin. Better to repent now than pay later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely day here today, cold as usual. Son over last night bought us home made Bean soup that he had made. 

Husband to the doctor has a fractured rib. I think he hurts but I think of so many who have worst problems with their health we are blessed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> You are a kind and perceptive lady.
> 
> Your work is beautiful


I feel sorry for her she has many mental problems too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I feel sorry for her she has many mental problems too.


Interesting....what happened to the theory of demonic possession? I found that one far more entertaining.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting....what happened to the theory of demonic possession? I found that one far more entertaining.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting....what happened to the theory of demonic possession? I found that one far more entertaining.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This one has a problem too. As and I quote what she has posted on another site.

As for your friend I notice she's now back and gnawing like a Beaver on her computer. Guess one jolt just wasn't enough for her. 

I would think her mental health is being affected too. To use others to point away from her problems.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting....what happened to the theory of demonic possession? I found that one far more entertaining.


Anyone who has studied the Bible knows that demonic possession exists. We are simple mortals who have difficulty knowing whether someone's inappropriate behavior is demonic possession or mental illness. Anyway, inappropriate responses are not sign of a healthy mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Anyone who has studied the Bible knows that demonic possession exists. We are simple mortals who have difficulty knowing whether someone's inappropriate behavior is demonic possession or mental illness. Anyway, inappropriate responses are not sign of a healthy mind.


I so agree with what you have posted, it is harder for some to understand what they are going through. I really do feel sorry for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knit crazy what are you knitting? Did you spilt the yarn? I have never thought of doing that. Would love to know how it turns out for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We just need to pray for her. She is unhinged. Changed her avatar too to Jesus praying for his lambs. Sounds like she needs it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Breezy here in Georgia today - the cherry blossoms are drifting down like snowflakes - what a lovely sight. That dear old cherry tree - we keep thinking we've seen its last spring, and the next year it flowers again. So pretty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These are the last couple of hats I made and a scarf I designed


Wow, your hats and scarves are beautiful! Speaking of talent! I knit lots of things but have never designed anything as that is an art in itself.

Thanks for showing your work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't even think like that. lol I make hats for my family up north . They are the only ones that can wear them. We hardly need a coat but a couple of times a year. Yours are cute. Really like the green. My favorite color.


Wow, Country, I would love your nice winters as ours can be very cold with several days and nights below zero. It has warmed up somedays to 13 below zero! I even have to cover my mouth as that cold air hurts to breathe it into the lungs! Wool everywhere on the body!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Wow! 45 pages of this stuff. I don't know what this is all about and won't read the 45 pages to find out but isn't this forum supposed to be about knitting and chatting about mutual interests. Come on, lets all play nice.


Kathie, this site was started just to have fun, share patterns and just to be polite to each other until a few "nasty" people found the site and started making hateful remarks!

I don't think any of those people do crafts--only make rude remarks!

If you will read a few of the pages you will find out what we are being subjected to by these people--cyber bullying!

There is also a # 1 to read!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Kathie, this site was started just to have fun, share patterns and just to be polite to each other until a few "nasty" people found the site and started making hateful remarks!
> 
> I don't think any of those people do crafts--only make rude remarks!
> 
> ...


Hi Lady miss you what are you working on now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Breezy here in Georgia today - the cherry blossoms are drifting down like snowflakes - what a lovely sight. That dear old cherry tree - we keep thinking we've seen its last spring, and the next year it flowers again. So pretty.


Oh you are so lucky, would love to see them. We are just getting buds on some of our tree's now and it is still cold we have had only one day in the 60's. But they are saying we may be in the 70's later this week.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

splitting yarn?

Wouldn't it somewhat unplied? Wouldn't you need two people to do it going in opposite directions?

But whatever floats your boat is great. Oh dear I made a boat reference, hope that is no longer a non-PC word.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Lady miss you what are you working on now?


Looking for a pattern for another shawl that will be quick, easy but pretty as I get tired of the same patterns. Any suggestions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so lucky, would love to see them. We are just getting buds on some of our tree's now and it is still cold we have had only one day in the 60's. But they are saying we may be in the 70's later this week.


You have it all to look forward to! Then - summer heat - ugh. How warm are your summers? I'm so thankful for air conditioning!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Country, I would love your nice winters as ours can be very cold with several days and nights below zero. It has warmed up somedays to 13 below zero! I even have to cover my mouth as that cold air hurts to breathe it into the lungs! Wool everywhere on the body!


Jane I have been to your State in January. I agree with you. It was during an ice storm. Cold,cold,cold!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have it all to look forward to! Then - summer heat - ugh. How warm are your summers? I'm so thankful for air conditioning!


We can get as high as the 90's here. Last year was really bad as we had such dry conditions here. The way it is going this year do wonder if it will warm up at all. But that has a good sied to it if not very hot will have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This one has a problem too. As and I quote what she has posted on another site.
> 
> As for your friend I notice she's now back and gnawing like a Beaver on her computer. Guess one jolt just wasn't enough for her.
> 
> I would think her mental health is being affected too. To use others to point away from her problems.


Yes, Susan2000 made this horrible quote and I thought she was a nice lady! Sorry Yarnie for the abuse you have taken from her and others on any site. You are such a wonderful person that I say a prayer for you nightly!

((((HUGS)))) to you!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane I have been to your State in January. I agree with you. It was during an ice storm. Cold,cold,cold!


Yes, but then the summers can be in the 100's so that is hot! The corn and soybeans seem to love the rain and heat, but I'm a sissy and stay inside with the AC!

A lot of farmers are beginning to grow sunflowers which are beautiful to see acres and acres of those flowers!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We can get as high as the 90's here. Last year was really bad as we had such dry conditions here. The way it is going this year do wonder if it will warm up at all. But that has a good sied to it if not very hot will have nothing to complain about.


Right. I know you'll be glad to see some warmer temperatures. When it's real cold, I just want to curl up and go to sleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had up to 110 last August. For over 2 weeks. Hoping that will not repeat this year or I'm coming to see you Northerns. We'll have a tea party.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Susan2000 made this horrible quote and I thought she was a nice lady! Sorry Yarnie for the abuse you have taken from her and others on any site. You are such a wonderful person that I say a prayer for you nightly!
> 
> ((((HUGS)))) to you!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not to worry about me remember the verse If the Lord be for you who can (meaning them) be against you. Not worried about me more about them and what will happen to them before they have to stand before Jesus and be judged. 
Song am humming today. Well there is joy joy joy down in my heart. Do you know that one. Seems lately he has given me songs to humm and sing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I will sing it with you .Down in my heart to stay! Romans 8:31-33 will be our Scriptures of the day. What then shall we say to these things? If God is for

us who can be agasinst us? He who did not spare His own Son but delivered Him up for us all, how shall He not with Him ask freely give us all Things? Who shall bring a change against God's elect? It is God who justifuies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Susan2000 made this horrible quote and I thought she was a nice lady! Sorry Yarnie for the abuse you have taken from her and others on any site. You are such a wonderful person that I say a prayer for you nightly!
> 
> ((((HUGS)))) to you!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for your prayers Janie, that mean's a lot to me. i am praying for you too. Life is hard enough with out having someone to stand beside you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I will sing it with you .Down in my heart to stay! Romans 8:31-33 will be our Scriptures of the day. What then shall we say to these things? If God is for
> 
> us who can be agasinst us? He who did not spare His own Son but delivered Him up for us all, how shall He not with Him ask freely give us all Things? Who shall bring a change against God's elect? It is God who justifuies.


Always can count on you with scriptures lady. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janie,
I really havae to get back to my knitting to cold here to do anything else.

But was thinking about you and shawl pattern. Have you tried Lion Brand yarns web site you have to sign up but they have so many nice patterns that are free, also may want to try Red Hearts, or how about Cascade yarns, they have free patterns. I am sure you will find something.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I keep reading all kind of messages, that have nothing to do with knitting or any subject that normal people bring up. And there is always someone that makes a nasty remark.
I would recommend you just ignore all their postings and do not reply. Never argue with an idiot. She will drag you down to her level and beat you with experience. If you just ignore it and don't reply, they get tired of coming to this Site and stay away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had up to 110 last August. For over 2 weeks. Hoping that will not repeat this year or I'm coming to see you Northerns. We'll have a tea party.


That's hot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I keep reading all kind of messages, that have nothing to do with knitting or any subject that normal people bring up. And there is always someone that makes a nasty remark.
> I would recommend you just ignore all their postings and do not reply. Never argue with an idiot. She will drag you down to her level and beat you with experience. If you just ignore it and don't reply, they get tired of coming to this Site and stay away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> knit crazy what are you knitting? Did you spilt the yarn? I have never thought of doing that. Would love to know how it turns out for you.


Currently, I am working on a sleeveless top. See attached pattern. I am using Red Heart Stardust in Green, a category 1 wool yarn. I hope I will like the wool, but I love the color. I may have have to wear a tee under it. I have enough of this yarn to make a shawl too. I am thinking I will try the Ashton shawl and try beading it There is a thread under topics called Beaded Shawl Questions with a picture. The author used brown in my yarn make, but it is the same yarn.

I split one 50 gr. ball of yarn, and it worked well, but took some time. I wound one ball on my ball winder and rolled a ball with the other. So, I was able to handle it on my own. I think that I will make a pullover sweater for myself out of it. I just haven't decided on the pattern yet. I have two more balls to split, and might need an additional ball.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Anyone who has studied the Bible knows that demonic possession exists. We are simple mortals who have difficulty knowing whether someone's inappropriate behavior is demonic possession or mental illness. Anyway, inappropriate responses are not sign of a healthy mind.


Are you a doctor? People can act inappropriately for many reasons including stroke and brain tumors to mention just two also abuse of alcohol and drugs. How would you know if someone had an organic cause, a mental health issue or demonic possession that causes them to act inappropriately? They might just be a big jerk too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had up to 110 last August. For over 2 weeks. Hoping that will not repeat this year or I'm coming to see you Northerns. We'll have a tea party.


Our temperature got up to 115 for a few weeks last summer. Of course no rain either. Most of the summer was at triple digits, so when they finally dipped into the 90's, it was quite balmy. :-D I'm with Janeway, it's AC for me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> I keep reading all kind of messages, that have nothing to do with knitting or any subject that normal people bring up. And there is always someone that makes a nasty remark.
> I would recommend you just ignore all their postings and do not reply. Never argue with an idiot. She will drag you down to her level and beat you with experience. If you just ignore it and don't reply, they get tired of coming to this Site and stay away.


Perfect. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Are you a doctor? People can act inappropriately for many reasons including stroke and brain tumors to mention just two also abuse of alcohol and drugs. How would you know if someone had an organic cause, a mental health issue or demonic possession that causes them to act inappropriately? They might just be a big jerk too.


I am not a psychiatrist, but I worked for a mental health clinic at one time and no one would say that the attacks by Freedom Fries are appropriate behavior. As I stated previously, no one on this site knows why this behavior is occurring. It would take testing to uncover the reason(s), and I know no psychiatrist or psychologist could diagnose the behavior without meeting Fries face-to-face. But any physician and, in fact, most people who have normal relationships know it is not normal behavior. I pray for Fries, but it is best to let her know by refusal to interact with her while this behavior exists that it is inappropriate. Getting mad at her just feeds her fury and won't send her the message. She thrives on anger, whether it is hers or yours.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit Crazy,

Great message. Right on. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I keep reading all kind of messages, that have nothing to do with knitting or any subject that normal people bring up. And there is always someone that makes a nasty remark.
> I would recommend you just ignore all their postings and do not reply. Never argue with an idiot. She will drag you down to her level and beat you with experience. If you just ignore it and don't reply, they get tired of coming to this Site and stay away.


I know you are right and must learn not to responsed. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's hot!


I agree way to hot, would need ac running all the time. When in Fla. couldn't stand the heat, thanks to AC, but thought wow why visit if all you do is run from one AC to get into another place with AC. My Dad loved living there, when older, not me would rather be cold than that hot. I know been complianing about cold, but spring usual is best time of the year. So far have not seen it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Currently, I am working on a sleeveless top. See attached pattern. I am using Red Heart Stardust in Green, a category 1 wool yarn. I hope I will like the wool, but I love the color. I may have have to wear a tee under it. I have enough of this yarn to make a shawl too. I am thinking I will try the Ashton shawl and try beading it There is a thread under topics called Beaded Shawl Questions with a picture. The author used brown in my yarn make, but it is the same yarn.
> 
> I split one 50 gr. ball of yarn, and it worked well, but took some time. I wound one ball on my ball winder and rolled a ball with the other. So, I was able to handle it on my own. I think that I will make a pullover sweater for myself out of it. I just haven't decided on the pattern yet. I have two more balls to split, and might need an additional ball.


Could not get it to download but It sounds like it will be very nice. Hope you like the yarn it sounds like a color I would like. 
My goodness you have gotten a lot done with spliting yarn. I have seen pictures of the Ashton shawl it looks like a lot of work but is nice. Have you done a lot of lace knitting?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am not a psychiatrist, but I worked for a mental health clinic at one time and no one would say that the attacks by Freedom Fries are appropriate behavior. As I stated previously, no one on this site knows why this behavior is occurring. It would take testing to uncover the reason(s), and I know no psychiatrist or psychologist could diagnose the behavior without meeting Fries face-to-face. But any physician and, in fact, most people who have normal relationships know it is not normal behavior. I pray for Fries, but it is best to let her know by refusal to interact with her while this behavior exists that it is inappropriate. Getting mad at her just feeds her fury and won't send her the message. She thrives on anger, whether it is hers or yours.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree way to hot, would need ac running all the time. When in Fla. couldn't stand the heat, thanks to AC, but thought wow why visit if all you do is run from one AC to get into another place with AC. My Dad loved living there, when older, not me would rather be cold than that hot. I know been complianing about cold, but spring usual is best time of the year. So far have not seen it.


My in-laws lived in Florida for over 30 years so we visited at all times of the year. Now, we vacation there after Lab or Day. Fall is great. The humidity is lower, the beaches are mostly adults, restaurant traffic and driving traffic is lighter, and the ocean is warm. I have been in Florida during the winter care-taking the in-laws, but it can be too cold to enjoy the beaches and the traffic is terrible due to the Snowbirds. Spring is lovely, but the ocean is still cold. Sometimes it is very crowded due to Spring Break with the inundation of families with kids on break from school. Summer is brutal. My favorite time of year is fall, but the older I get the Midwest winters affect me more. I wouldn't mind spending January and February in Florida if just for the sunshine. It is gray almost all the time in my state.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Knit crazy

Lovely and thoughtful words, thank you for your insight


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Could not get it to download but It sounds like it will be very nice. Hope you like the yarn it sounds like a color I would like.
> My goodness you have gotten a lot done with spliting yarn. I have seen pictures of the Ashton shawl it looks like a lot of work but is nice. Have you done a lot of lace knitting?


No lace knitting, but I do like working with lighter yarn. This Red Heart Stardust is easy to knit up. The worst knitting project I've had was using a worsted weight yarn which I used to make a cardigan. When I finished, I was happy with the pattern, but I looked at this heavy sweater and thought, "I would never pick this off the rack in a store and try it on, much less buy it." So it is hanging in my closet which means I spent a lot of time (and money) for nothing. Hmm, maybe I could frog it, split it, and make something else. I just hate waste, don't you?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting....what happened to the theory of demonic possession? I found that one far more entertaining.


Actually, that was my second favorite. The best was the accusation that I was Satan himself. Or secretly a man. It wasn't clear if the two were mutually exclusive.

Of course, the fact that the attacks by the members of this thread against all who disagree with them started long before I ever posted here say a great deal about the logic of the amateur diagnoses. But then, projection is a mighty force in human self-justification.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My in-laws lived in Florida for over 30 years so we visited at all times of the year. Now, we vacation there after Lab or Day. Fall is great. The humidity is lower, the beaches are mostly adults, restaurant traffic and driving traffic is lighter, and the ocean is warm. I have been in Florida during the winter care-taking the in-laws, but it can be too cold to enjoy the beaches and the traffic is terrible due to the Snowbirds. Spring is lovely, but the ocean is still cold. Sometimes it is very crowded due to Spring Break with the inundation of families with kids on break from school. Summer is brutal. My favorite time of year is fall, but the older I get the Midwest winters affect me more. I wouldn't mind spending January and February in Florida if just for the sunshine. It is gray almost all the time in my state.


I have never been there in the winter. I know what you mean about the sun, this spring has been nothing but gray sky's and rain three weeks in a row with one day of sun each week is not enough. Plus with the temp's staying in the 40's do not feel like going out and doing the things in the yard I usual do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No lace knitting, but I do like working with lighter yarn. This Red Heart Stardust is easy to knit up. The worst knitting project I've had was using a worsted weight yarn which I used to make a cardigan. When I finished, I was happy with the pattern, but I looked at this heavy sweater and thought, "I would never pick this off the rack in a store and try it on, much less buy it." So it is hanging in my closet which means I spent a lot of time (and money) for nothing. Hmm, maybe I could frog it, split it, and make something else. I just hate waste, don't you?


Yes I hate to waste yarn,especial when it cost so much more now. I have to start staying away from yarn shops, as soon as I feel soft lovely colors, its all over for me. I am getting better at it though, thats if I just walk past the shops. :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I hate to waste yarn,especial when it cost so much more now. I have to start staying away from yarn shops, as soon as I feel soft lovely colors, its all over for me. I am getting better at it though, thats if I just walk past the shops. :roll:


I agree. I can't buy any more until I complete a couple projects. Oh my, now we are getting started on the stash topic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have so much yarn that I want to knit up - !


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had up to 110 last August. For over 2 weeks. Hoping that will not repeat this year or I'm coming to see you Northerns. We'll have a tea party.


You'll come ya hear!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What is life without stash, have you notice it seem to grow on it's own? I mean I look sometimes and wonder where did I get this yarn from?? but of course I will not part with it.

Lily Chan once wrote that she told her husband that she did not know how to cook, so they would go out to eat. the reason being she stored so much yarn that she even put it into the oven. 
Know i don't know if this was true or not, but it sure was funny to think on. I wonder if that would work I mean not having to cook and having more yarn. It would seem like a fair trade off to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am hiding it in the drawers upstairs. I have fill the huge cubbies that my husband built for me. Now I have 2 bedroom sets of drawers filled. Oh, dear!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am not a psychiatrist, but I worked for a mental health clinic at one time and no one would say that the attacks by Freedom Fries are appropriate behavior. As I stated previously, no one on this site knows why this behavior is occurring. It would take testing to uncover the reason(s), and I know no psychiatrist or psychologist could diagnose the behavior without meeting Fries face-to-face. But any physician and, in fact, most people who have normal relationships know it is not normal behavior. I pray for Fries, but it is best to let her know by refusal to interact with her while this behavior exists that it is inappropriate. Getting mad at her just feeds her fury and won't send her the message. She thrives on anger, whether it is hers or yours.


I worked in mental health for a couple of years, too. Loved it. You explained it very well. Do you think the anonymity of the internet makes us bolder?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree way to hot, would need ac running all the time. When in Fla. couldn't stand the heat, thanks to AC, but thought wow why visit if all you do is run from one AC to get into another place with AC. My Dad loved living there, when older, not me would rather be cold than that hot. I know been complianing about cold, but spring usual is best time of the year. So far have not seen it.


I'm with you. If you're cold, you can put on more clothes and get warm. If you're hot, it's not so easy to cool down. That's if you're hot due to the temperature. If you're just plain hot, like Yarnie and me, you just have to go with it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Currently, I am working on a sleeveless top. See attached pattern. I am using Red Heart Stardust in Green, a category 1 wool yarn. I hope I will like the wool, but I love the color. I may have have to wear a tee under it. I have enough of this yarn to make a shawl too. I am thinking I will try the Ashton shawl and try beading it There is a thread under topics called Beaded Shawl Questions with a picture. The author used brown in my yarn make, but it is the same yarn.
> 
> I split one 50 gr. ball of yarn, and it worked well, but took some time. I wound one ball on my ball winder and rolled a ball with the other. So, I was able to handle it on my own. I think that I will make a pullover sweater for myself out of it. I just haven't decided on the pattern yet. I have two more balls to split, and might need an additional ball.


I can't get that to download for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm with you. If you're cold, you can put on more clothes and get warm. If you're hot, it's not so easy to cool down. That's if you're hot due to the temperature. If you're just plain hot, like Yarnie and me, you just have to go with it! :lol: :lol:


It like at times when really hot, I wish I were a man, at least they can take their shirts off and ran around in shorts. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am hiding it in the drawers upstairs. I have fill the huge cubbies that my husband built for me. Now I have 2 bedroom sets of drawers filled. Oh, dear!


Oh dear lady you are going to ran out of space if you keep it up. I have a back room available to store it in for you. Of course I should warn you I forget sometimes and may use your yarn before I use mine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I would like to see the top, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It like at times when really hot, I wish I were a man, at least they can take their shirts off and ran around in shorts. :roll:


Know what you mean as when we were on the farm, I never wore a bra nor panties as they were hot. Did wear cotton blouses/shorts to try to stay cool. I was in good shape back then as one of my oldest daughters boyfriend ask her--just how old is your mom?

There was none of this hateful flab on me during those days! Oh, the memories!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear lady you are going to ran out of space if you keep it up. I have a back room available to store it in for you. Of course I should warn you I forget sometimes and may use your yarn before I use mine.


You ladies are after my own heart with all that yarn! I do have fabric scraps all over the house except the bathrooms!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Our temperature got up to 115 for a few weeks last summer. Of course no rain either. Most of the summer was at triple digits, so when they finally dipped into the 90's, it was quite balmy. :-D I'm with Janeway, it's AC for me.


I know we were there with you. The same thing from the summer before too. Praying not like that again. I know almost needed a sweater when it got in low 90's.  My boys have to work out in it too. Just misery!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope my kids never find out why I have so many suitcases, or God forbid open them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hope my kids never find out why I have so many suitcases, or God forbid open them.


Good one. Hadn't thought of that. hheheh


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I worked in mental health for a couple of years, too. Loved it. You explained it very well. Do you think the anonymity of the internet makes us bolder?


It seems that way. Anytime you hold a conversation with someone you are not looking at it is easy to misread intent. I notice that in email messages. You can't judge well without facial expression, volume, tone of voice, etc. that's why I always reread emails and posts to make sure they wouldn't be interpreted as meaning something that I don't mean. I worry a little about the young people who communicate mostly through texting. They miss the human dynamic of communication. I have read studies that show that the lack if human interaction is actually causing changes to their brains. LOL


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay new question.

Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?

Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I never wore a bra nor panties as they were hot.


Urk!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Okay new question.
> 
> Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


I don't know about the trash, but I do know that I won't visit any state that legalizes marijuana. I'd be afraid to drive on the roads with potheads.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


Maybe they ate it?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I think it shows which group really cares about the environment.


Good analysis. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Okay new question.
> 
> Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


I know, I know! It's because the Tea Party people are a bunch of anal retentive folks and liberals just want to have fun! Sincerely, Cheeky :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

You and SE are so funny, Joey. 

off2knit wrote:
Okay new question.

Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?

Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


I think it shows which group really cares about the environment.

joeysomma


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit wrote:
When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?

Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


Maybe they ate it?

susanmos2000

Good one, Susan! I think they put it where the sun don't shine!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> susanmos2000
> Good one, Susan! I think they put it where the sun don't shine!


Yes, come to think of it the GOP truly is leading the way to a greener future--they're already experts at recycling the crap.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I think we have our answers ladies. Compare and contrast the answers, the words used, and vulgarity and lack of vulgarity expressed by both 'sides of the aisle. After that very brief analysis, there is nothing left to say. I am very thankful that I am with the group of ladies that have class.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think we have our answers ladies. Compare and contrast the answers, the words used, and vulgarity and lack of vulgarity expressed by both 'sides of the aisle. After that very brief analysis, there is nothing left to say. I am very thankful that I am with the group of ladies that have class.


 :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think we have our answers ladies. Compare and contrast the answers, the words used, and vulgarity and lack of vulgarity expressed by both 'sides of the aisle. After that very brief analysis, there is nothing left to say. I am very thankful that I am with the group of ladies that have class.


"Class"--is that how you define running around with neither bra nor panties on? I'm certain Emily Post would not approve.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hope my kids never find out why I have so many suitcases, or God forbid open them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It seems that way. Anytime you hold a conversation with someone you are not looking at it is easy to misread intent. I notice that in email messages. You can't judge well without facial expression, volume, tone of voice, etc. that's why I always reread emails and posts to make sure they wouldn't be interpreted as meaning something that I don't mean. I worry a little about the young people who communicate mostly through texting. They miss the human dynamic of communication. I have read studies that show that the lack if human interaction is actually causing changes to their brains. LOL


It's a shame. I wonder if it will ever change. Progress seems to go just one way - now it's headed toward more technology and less human interaction. Thank goodness babies and small children still need TLC.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I think we have our answers ladies. Compare and contrast the answers, the words used, and vulgarity and lack of vulgarity expressed by both 'sides of the aisle. After that very brief analysis, there is nothing left to say. I am very thankful that I am with the group of ladies that have class.


Susanmoss2000 and CheekyBlighter are getting politically insulting now. It was a question ladies. It was something to consider, not a cause to become rabid. I am sure that all large gatherings leave trash, but groups that value the property of others (and public property belongs to all of us) don't destroy and deface buildings, leave their waste products on the sidewalk or steal property. That's common thuggery. I wouldn't think any group would approve of members doing that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I think we have our answers ladies. Compare and contrast the answers, the words used, and vulgarity and lack of vulgarity expressed by both 'sides of the aisle. After that very brief analysis, there is nothing left to say. I am very thankful that I am with the group of ladies that have class.


Susanmoss2000 and CheekyBlighter are getting politically insulting now. It was a question ladies. It was something to consider, not a cause to become rabid. I am sure that all large gatherings leave trash, but groups that value the property of others (and public property belongs to all of us) don't destroy and deface buildings, leave their waste products on the sidewalk or steal property. That's common thuggery. I wouldn't think any group would approve of members doing that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Okay new question.
> 
> Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


A few years ago, I would have said it's differing world-views. The liberals would be looser about rules and might not even think about cleaning up. The conservatives would be used to following rules and would feel it their duty to clean up.

Now? I'm not sure. Maybe it's generational. The tea-partiers are generally older and have shouldered a lot of responsibility already. They know that someone has to clean up, and it's usually them! The younger generation (more liberal) is used to someone else being responsible for the "chores" while they go to school, date, grow up. So they leave it for the grown-ups. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> off2knit wrote:
> When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?
> ...


So classy, Cheeky B.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Susanmoss2000 and CheekyBlighter are getting politically insulting now. It was a question ladies.


Yes, and worded in such as a way as to beg for tongue-in-cheek responses. Lighten up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I think we have our answers ladies. Compare and contrast the answers, the words used, and vulgarity and lack of vulgarity expressed by both 'sides of the aisle. After that very brief analysis, there is nothing left to say. I am very thankful that I am with the group of ladies that have class.


Good question - very interesting. And good observation.

I'm in your group, and I can tell you I tried hard to word my answer in an nonjudgmental way. I noticed that others did, too. And some - did not.

Don't they call this "an object lesson?" Yes, they do. Very good, Off2knit!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I would think that some would take lessons from Alcameron. She is a real lady that has proven she can speak her views without being ugly or crude. Andrea I have alot of respect for you . Wish you had some influence on some from the left.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and worded in such as a way as to beg for tongue-in-cheek responses. Lighten up.


Get serious.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Okay new question.
> 
> Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


Of course I don't approve of leaving trash around. I'd like to know if this is a hypothetical question, something lifted from a blog, or the facts?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Of course I don't approve of leaving trash around. I'd like to know if this is a hypothetical question, something lifted from a blog, or the facts?


Facts. There was human waste and all kinds of garbage left after Occupy Wall Street. The Tea Party left the places spotless.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would think that some would take lessons from Alcameron. She is a real lady that has proven she can speak her views without being ugly or crude. Andrea I have alot of respect for you . Wish you had some influence on some from the left.


Thank you CB, but you know I get "snippy" when I get upset. Ask off2knit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you CB, but you know I get "snippy" when I get upset. Ask off2knit.


We all do but I think you have class.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Facts. There was human waste and all kinds of garbage left after Occupy Wall Street. The Tea Party left the places spotless.


There are some differences between the Occupy Movement and the Tea Party beside the fact that they are liberals or conservatives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Get serious.


Well then, speaking seriously I suspect there's something to your theory that the GOPers tend to be law-and-order folks and more likely to follow the numerous anti-littering laws. Remember too that the point of Occupy Wallstreet was to be as disruptive and irritating as possible--using porta potties and keeping the camp ***** and span would have defeated that purpose.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.welovedc.com/2010/08/27/talking-about-trash-to-our-tea-party-visitors/

This is just a little blog by a DC resident asking the Tea Party to refrain from leaving so much trash behind in his city. 
I don't really believe that our political leaning is a determinant of whether we pick up our trash.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

The public sanitation workers had their hands full in both cases. It's a nice urban legend, but simply not true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There are some differences between the Occupy Movement and the Tea Party beside the fact that they are liberals or conservatives.


The question was why. I gave two possible reasons, one being generational differences.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well then, speaking seriously I suspect there's something to your theory that the GOPers tend to be law-and-order folks and more likely to follow the numerous anti-littering laws. Remember too that the point of Occupy Wallstreet was to be as disruptive and irritating as possible--using porta potties and keeping the camp ***** and span would have defeated that purpose.


So I guess that would be different purposes. Sounds like one reason to me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.welovedc.com/2010/08/27/talking-about-trash-to-our-tea-party-visitors/
> 
> This is just a little blog by a DC resident asking the Tea Party to refrain from leaving so much trash behind in his city.
> I don't really believe that our political leaning is a determinant of whether we pick up our trash.


One person's complaint could be for political reasons. There was video of the aftermath of both types of gatherings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> The public sanitation workers had their hands full in both cases. It's a nice urban legend, but simply not true.


Yes, it is true.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One person's complaint could be for political reasons. There was video of the aftermath of both types of gatherings.


That's the point. There is trash after a large group comes together for an event---not that there's no trash after the Tea Party and a ton after the Occupy event. Groups create trash.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That's the point. There is trash after a large group comes together for an event---not that there's no trash after the Tea Party and a ton after the Occupy event. Groups create trash.


From video, reporting, and eye witness accounts, I believe that there was a huge clean-up after Occupy Wall Street and virtually NO clean-up after Tea Party rallies.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it is true.


Like Al said, crowds create mess. But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> From video, reporting, and eye witness accounts, I believe that there was a huge clean-up after Occupy Wall Street and virtually NO clean-up after Tea Party rallies.


Bonnie, the Occupy people occupied. Generally, I think they were at a location for a long time. I don't doubt that it was disgustingly trashy. I don't think you can compare the trash output of two different types of events, that's all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> off2knit wrote:
> When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?
> Maybe they ate it?
> ...


Cheeky, when you want to quote what someone posted, use the "quote reply" option. That way what you want to quote will appear in smaller type on a slightly darker background. Most importantly of all, since you decline to use quotation marks, your remarks are hard to separate from your cut and paste method. The "quote reply" option is your friend. Try it sometime. Your posts might be a whole lot easier to read, and I suppose you want what you have to say to be clear to your readers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Looking for a pattern for another shawl that will be quick, easy but pretty as I get tired of the same patterns. Any suggestions.


Hi Jane - if you like ripples, this is a simple crochet pattern I've used for rectangular shawls and for baby blankets, just adjust the chains and hooks for the yarn you use.

Multiple of 15 stitches plus 2

row 1 - dc in 4th ch from hook, 2dc in same ch *(1 dc in next ch, skip 1 ch) 6 times, 1 dc in next ch, (4 dc in next ch) 2 times* - repeat * to * to end of row, end with 4 dc in last ch, ch3, turn
row 2 - 3 dc in 1st st, *(1 dc in next ch, skip 1 ch) 6 times, 1 dc in next ch, (4 dc in next ch) 2 times* - repeat * to * to end of row, end with 4 dc in top of turning ch, ch3, turn

repeat row 2 for pattern to desired length.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Like Al said, crowds create mess. But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it.


Why would it make me feel superior? I'm just drawing conclusions from what I saw and heard. That's what we all do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Bonnie, the Occupy people occupied. Generally, I think they were at a location for a long time. I don't doubt that it was disgustingly trashy. I don't think you can compare the trash output of two different types of events, that's all.


That's true and surely contributed to the size of the difference. Occupy was living there for days; Tea Partiers came and went on the same day. So that would actually be another reason. This is getting interesting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What is life without stash, have you notice it seem to grow on it's own? I mean I look sometimes and wonder where did I get this yarn from?? but of course I will not part with it.
> 
> Lily Chan once wrote that she told her husband that she did not know how to cook, so they would go out to eat. the reason being she stored so much yarn that she even put it into the oven.
> Know i don't know if this was true or not, but it sure was funny to think on. I wonder if that would work I mean not having to cook and having more yarn. It would seem like a fair trade off to me.


I'd be to afraid that someone would turn the oven on by mistake! I did read that the Yarn Harlot (Stephanie Pearl-McPhee) kept stash in her freezer, tucked away under the veggies


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I worked in mental health for a couple of years, too. Loved it. You explained it very well. Do you think the anonymity of the internet makes us bolder?


I think it does - I don't think most people would make these types of rude comments to someone's face


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When I first got married I didn't have a dish washer. A persnickity friend game to visit . I didn
t have time to wash my dishes so stuck them in my oven. Yea you guessed it she opened up my oven and looked in. LOL A lso looked in my clothet where I stuck my unfolded clothes. Bet she still tells that story on me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it does - I don't think most people would make these types of rude comments to someone's face


I agree. And thank goodness for at least that minimum of civility!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I first got married I didn't have a dish washer. A persnickity friend game to visit . I didn
> t have time to wash my dishes so stuck them in my oven. Yea you guessed it she opened up my oven and looked in. LOL A lso looked in my clothet where I stuck my unfolded clothes. Bet she still tells that story on me.


I used to say anyone who's nosy enough to open a closet door in my house deserves what she gets - the fright of her life!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> A few years ago, I would have said it's differing world-views. The liberals would be looser about rules and might not even think about cleaning up. The conservatives would be used to following rules and would feel it their duty to clean up.
> 
> Now? I'm not sure. Maybe it's generational. The tea-partiers are generally older and have shouldered a lot of responsibility already. They know that someone has to clean up, and it's usually them! The younger generation (more liberal) is used to someone else being responsible for the "chores" while they go to school, date, grow up. So they leave it for the grown-ups. ?


Good analysis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, Knit Crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I first got married I didn't have a dish washer. A persnickity friend game to visit . I didn
> t have time to wash my dishes so stuck them in my oven. Yea you guessed it she opened up my oven and looked in. LOL A lso looked in my clothet where I stuck my unfolded clothes. Bet she still tells that story on me.


Perfect opportunity to ask her to do the dishes for you


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Why would it make me feel superior? I'm just drawing conclusions from what I saw and heard. That's what we all do.


Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Maybe they ate it?


Return to your own horrible site of LOLL as we don't want you here!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There are some differences between the Occupy Movement and the Tea Party beside the fact that they are liberals or conservatives.


Al, I do not know why you are posting on this site so you have that gushy one of LOLL to post on so why do you bother this site?

I thought you were such a nice person, but guess you have been hanging out with all of those other hateful people so long that you are becoming "one" of them!

I'll bake you some cookies for an exit gift!

Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


Go elsewhere and stay away from here as we do not want your words!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> The public sanitation workers had their hands full in both cases. It's a nice urban legend, but simply not true.


Are you gay?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

I wish they would go away. Now Cheeky Blighter is calling me a liar.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Like Al said, crowds create mess. But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it.


You believe in too many myths! Are you gay? Is your partner tall or short?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Cheeky, when you want to quote what someone posted, use the "quote reply" option. That way what you want to quote will appear in smaller type on a slightly darker background. Most importantly of all, since you decline to use quotation marks, your remarks are hard to separate from your cut and paste method. The "quote reply" option is your friend. Try it sometime. Your posts might be a whole lot easier to read, and I suppose you want what you have to say to be clear to your readers.


Such a know it all, but you are still dumber than a box of rocks!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Go elsewhere and stay away from here as we do not want your words!


Not even the nice ones?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

She gave a very evasive answer. Not even an answer. Sooo, that should tell you everything.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Such a know it all, but you are still dumber than a box of rocks!


Well, now I have proof that you insult people when you feel like it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> "Class"--is that how you define running around with neither bra nor panties on? I'm certain Emily Post would not approve.


Well, if you had worked as hard as I did on the farm you would have been a streaker as you do not know what real hard work is being a city slicker!

We were 1/4 mile away from the closest house, but no one had time to look anyway and there was very little traffic on the farm road as everyone was working. There was not any time to go to the city for coffee and chat with friends.

My garden was almost 1/2 acre where the weeds were persistent on growing, then there were vegetables to pick, then work up in the large heavy pressure cooker that I lifted it on and off the stove as hubby was either working at his job or in the fields.

My first washing machine was the old wringer that we bought second handed from an auction when the Fran lady died. I hung out all of our clothes to dry as no dryer. The baby diapers were cloth so they were dried outside! Ever hang out clothes that would freeze before they were pinned. Guess not!

What did you do all day, sweetie?

True, today, I'm in poor health, but I do everyday what I'm able to do so what do you do all day besides harass people on KP?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Not even the nice ones?


No, as I have had enough of your hateful words!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Well, now I have proof that you insult people when you feel like it.


Cannot handle the truth can you as you are very insulting too but you deny, deny it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I wish they would go away. Now Cheeky Blighter is calling me a liar.


I know Lukelucy, they started their own site bit still won't leave us alone--such bullies!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, I do not know why you are posting on this site so you have that gushy one of LOLL to post on so why do you bother this site?
> 
> I thought you were such a nice person, but guess you have been hanging out with all of those other hateful people so long that you are becoming "one" of them!
> 
> ...


 I didn't post anything nasty, and you could see that if you bothered to review what was said. It's a public forum, and I do see people from this thread posting elsewhere. I was going to give you a pretty new shawl pattern but I guess I'll skip it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Thank you CB, but you know I get "snippy" when I get upset. Ask off2knit.


Yes, al, I know you can be one sweet lady, but you are around those lefties too much, plus you have developed a hatred for Off2Knit as it really shows.

Why don't you just stay with us as you can still have your views without being snippy as that is what the others do so much.

We could learn so much from you as I feel you might learn from us as crafts is the common bond so we could build from there--try it please!

I'm tired of all the hateful remarks that I don't want to even open any KP sites as I just want to throw-up instead. Life can be so short as I have lost a cousin who was seemingly healthy and thought I would be the next person in our family to die, but God must not be finished with me in this life.

I was not able to travel to the funeral because of being tied to Oxygen which some of the lefties have made fun of me for needing it.

Those portable things do not last long is why I must take a tank if gone any length of time away from home.

A nurse told me they now make a portable oxygen device that you plug into the cars cigaret lighter to refill the O2, but it is difficult to get Medicare to pat for the new device.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


Seattle - please note that it was NOT Bonbf who wrote those words but Freedom Fries.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning all, must say am glad I left early last night . It seem to me that some don't like the two sites to vent they have to add another notch to their belts. But yet can complain if other's go on their sites. Woe are they, must want to carry on their nasty's here in order to be kind to others on their site.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane - so sorry to hear about your cousin, it's not easy - even when a death is expected, so when it comes suddenly you have to deal with the shock as well as the loss. 

I hope you don't think I'm overstepping, but I wanted to tell you about a new friend of mine who moved back to Canada from California a couple of years ago. She has had COPD for quite a few years and uses a large oxygen tank at home. But she has a smaller tank that she calls her "fanny pack" that she wears on her hip when she leaves home (it is good for several hours). She also has the little tubes attached to her glasses and into her nose rather than having the tube across her face. Just information, in case you want to check it out.

ps - since you're having a bad day, maybe you'd like a cookie with your coffee


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


Yes, it could be seen as a snobbish remark. Nice of you to mention it. I see it as a childish retort. It doesn't bother me. I'm not into superior/inferior. I know who I am, what I believe, and how I reach conclusions.

I think of snobbery (or snobbishness) as a type of weakness (we all have them) to be overcome, unkind to the snob and irrelevant to the object of the snobbery.

snob |snäb|
noun
a person with an exaggerated respect for high social position or wealth who seeks to associate with social superiors and dislikes people or activities regarded as lower-class.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, that was nice of you to post pattern for Janie, as she does do a lot of Charity work. 
How is everyone doing today?

It is calm here, and getting gray out. Just wish it would warm up soon. 

Husband has a fractured rib, and like most men it is worst then any other thing . But do feel for him, he can not get comfortable when lying in bed and ends up half the night sleeping in recliner, and that is not comfortable to sleep in half the night. 

We are having sauerbraten, and potatoes with fresh asparagus tonight . Specialist said it is good to every once in a while to have something one likes as to not going off diet completely. 
I could not believe price of aspargus lately 2 to 3 dollars. But do love it in the spring.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, al, I know you can be one sweet lady, but you are around those lefties too much, plus you have developed a hatred for Off2Knit as it really shows.
> 
> Why don't you just stay with us as you can still have your views without being snippy as that is what the others do so much.
> 
> ...


Oh Janie so sorry about what is happening in your life. It is not fun when you have limits put on you, so hope things get better.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Seattle - please note that it was NOT Bonbf who wrote those words but Freedom Fries.


Kitty, thanks for the heads up.

Bonbf3, I apologize for msiquoting you.

FF, this is for you: Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it could be seen as a snobbish remark. Nice of you to mention it. I see it as a childish retort. It doesn't bother me. I'm not into superior/inferior. I know who I am, what I believe, and how I reach conclusions.
> 
> I think of snobbery (or snobbishness) as a type of weakness (we all have them) to be overcome, unkind to the snob and irrelevant to the object of the snobbery.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I thought it was one of my good traits...


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Are you gay? Is your partner tall are short?





Janeway said:


> Are you gay?


And merry. Why do you ask?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty, that was nice of you to post pattern for Janie, as she does do a lot of Charity work.
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> It is calm here, and getting gray out. Just wish it would warm up soon.
> ...


Sorry to hear about DH's rib, and so little that can be done for ribs too. Hope he heals quickly and I'm sure he will love the treats you have planned for dinner (if you were closer, I might invite myself over too - I love sauerbraten - my mom used to make it for Sun. dinner sometimes when we were young). Local asparagus is in season now and prices have been good, from $1.29 to $ 1.99

Funny - Canada is metric, but I'm old enough to be a hybrid. Still think of weights in pounds (except for yarn which is in grams) but think of temperature in Celsius and distance in inches or kilometers


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Kitty, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Bonbf3, I apologize for msiquoting you.
> 
> FF, this is for you: Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


Unfortunately there are plenty of snobby people in this and the other two political threads. The ones that really set my teeth on edge are those who announce publicly that they're praying for this or that "unhappy soul". It's a fine thing to appeal to God on behalf of those you believe need it, but announcing your intentions to that person is a put down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately there are plenty of snobby people in this and the other two political threads. The ones that really set my teeth on edge are those who announce publicly that they're praying for this or that "unhappy soul". It's a fine thing to appeal to God on behalf of those you believe need it, but announcing your intentions to that person is a put down.


I don't think of it that way. When someone says they will pray for me, I'm grateful that they will take the time to do so. If I don't understand why the prayers are being offered, it makes me pause and think about what was just said or done - even if it doesn't change my mind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB, you are funny , with the way you clean house for visit. I am the same way,stash where I can. 

My poor daughter in law, when made first visit to their home, was so upsset about house not being clean enough. Just told her I am not the clean house inspector. I have come to visit you not to see how you clean. 

I could not beleive what her mother said about her when we had a family gathering. She announce to everyone that her daughter could not do the wash right. Why would any one even say that to the rest of the company there.

My mom was the perfect house keeper, every thing had to be cleaned and then some. When she got older she stated, to think I wasted all those years cleaning. She was so busy cleaning even when having company that she never enjoyed what was going on around her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear about DH's rib, and so little that can be done for ribs too. Hope he heals quickly and I'm sure he will love the treats you have planned for dinner (if you were closer, I might invite myself over too - I love sauerbraten - my mom used to make it for Sun. dinner sometimes when we were young). Local asparagus is in season now and prices have been good, from $1.29 to $ 1.99
> 
> Funny - Canada is metric, but I'm old enough to be a hybrid. Still think of weights in pounds (except for yarn which is in grams) but think of temperature in Celsius and distance in inches or kilometers


I know they did start to change here to metric system, but it was drop after a while. Would have been nice if we had done it as it would be so much easier with it, as the rest of the world uses the same system.

Oh you are so lucky to have Asparagus that cheap. We use to as kids go out into country and pick it in the wild. But don't even do that now. Farmers market started last weekend here, but to cold so have not been out to it. I love it as it is fresher than in stores. 
Last year because of drought, my favorite brandywine tomatoes did not grow, so went to market, and was shock at price over two dollars a pound. But bought a couple any way. Hopeful this year to have better luck with them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

When we get to a "certain age" most of us have illnesses, deaths among family and friends, and other trials and issues. Sometimes it's hard to be positive and cheery in the face of all we may be going through in our lives away from KP. Just a thought to remember.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, if you had worked as hard as I did on the farm you would have been a streaker as you do not know what real hard work is being a city slicker!
> 
> We were 1/4 mile away from the closest house, but no one had time to look anyway and there was very little traffic on the farm road as everyone was working. There was not any time to go to the city for coffee and chat with friends.
> 
> ...


Is Susanmos2000 trying to talk to you about class? :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know Lukelucy, they started their own site bit still won't leave us alone--such bullies!


Ignore if possible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seattle - please note that it was NOT Bonbf who wrote those words but Freedom Fries.


Thank you, west coast kitty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Kitty, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Bonbf3, I apologize for msiquoting you.
> 
> FF, this is for you: Saying "But you keep believing your little myth if it helps you feel superior. God knows, you need it." is a snobbish remark. I know because I am a snob. Takes one to know one... Oh, and it's patronizing, too. I don't patronize people, but can recognize it when it happens.


That's okay. I knew Freedom Fries had said it, didn't realize you thought I had. I'm glad Kitty cleared it up for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I didn't say I thought it was one of my good traits...


I couldn't tell - one of the downsides to the written word. I felt later that I sounded a little snobbish myself in that post. No one is perfect, and I think I know my flaws, but maybe I need to add a tendency to sound snobbish to my list. So much room for improvement - I admit it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie so sorry about what is happening in your life. It is not fun when you have limits put on you, so hope things get better.


Jane, I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. It just shows us, we never know. Take care of yourself. I'm sorry you can't get to the funeral, but I'm glad you have such creative talent and can express it is beautiful ways.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think of it that way. When someone says they will pray for me, I'm grateful that they will take the time to do so. If I don't understand why the prayers are being offered, it makes me pause and think about what was just said or done - even if it doesn't change my mind.


I was just getting ready to say the same thing when I read your post. Prayers are usually welcome. Even if you don't believe in God, you know that if someone is praying for you they are wishing you well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB, you are funny , with the way you clean house for visit. I am the same way,stash where I can.
> 
> My poor daughter in law, when made first visit to their home, was so upsset about house not being clean enough. Just told her I am not the clean house inspector. I have come to visit you not to see how you clean.
> 
> ...


I'm like you. My kids know I'm not a perfect housekeeper and don't expect it from them. In fact, I try not to "expect" but to treat them as the independent adults they are. Better for all of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When we get to a "certain age" most of us have illnesses, deaths among family and friends, and other trials and issues. Sometimes it's hard to be positive and cheery in the face of all we may be going through in our lives away from KP. Just a thought to remember.


You make an excellent point. And many people on here are going through difficulties that we never hear about. That's why we really should strive to be kind, to build up instead of tearing down, to look for common ground instead of digging in our heels for a fight. People need each other - we should never deliberately hurt one another.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You make an excellent point. And many people on here are going through difficulties that we never hear about. That's why we really should strive to be kind, to build up instead of tearing down, to look for common ground instead of digging in our heels for a fight. People need each other - we should never deliberately hurt one another.


Sounds lovely. We look to you to be our new role model.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

yarnlady said:


> I really need professional help here..


I pray that you get it, Dear, and I'm sorry you feel neglected.

Matthew 6:19-21:
19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:

20 But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal:

21 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I was just getting ready to say the same thing when I read your post. Prayers are usually welcome. Even if you don't believe in God, you know that if someone is praying for you they are wishing you well.


I agree it is so nice to know someone cares about what we are going through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> When we get to a "certain age" most of us have illnesses, deaths among family and friends, and other trials and issues. Sometimes it's hard to be positive and cheery in the face of all we may be going through in our lives away from KP. Just a thought to remember.


Thank you Al you are tender hearted, we sometimes forget that we may not agree and become angry with each other, but in the end we do care what happens to others.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. It just shows us, we never know. Take care of yourself. I'm sorry you can't get to the funeral, but I'm glad you have such creative talent and can express it is beautiful ways.
> Bonnie


Thank you for the kind words, but I do stay positive as much as possible. That is why KP was such a comfort to me in the past but now it seems most of what is posted is either defending oneself against bullies or making remarks that I would never make to those hateful people in return!

Such a shame as with KP we all could learn so much from each other but mostly what we do with the lefties is fight!

Why couldn't we "all" learn from each other in the political arena as I never have in my life voted a straight ticket!

So does that make me a repubDemo? I vote for the man/woman who is running not the party!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> I pray that you get it, Dear, and I'm sorry you feel neglected.
> 
> Matthew 6:19-21:
> 19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal:
> ...


Yarnie is not neglected! You have not answered my question of are you gay? Also you are a man!

I don't have treasures in my house except the lovely pictures my mother made . My house is 60-65 years old furniture is around 40+ years old and the design is "early Halloween!" My treasures will be in heaven for sure!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,
Either there is sickness in those posts or we are being "played".


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Sounds lovely. We look to you to be our new role model.


You really should get a new life as this one is boring!

State of Washington just passed allowing gays to marry and smoking pot so the bible quote (I know you will look it up for me) says if a man shall lay with a man he shall be stoned!

Do you live in Washington stare if not then you should move there!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> Either there is sickness in those posts or we are being "played".


We are being played as we should move over to L.O.L.L and post so they will know what it feels like to be slammed with every quote!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You make an excellent point. And many people on here are going through difficulties that we never hear about. That's why we really should strive to be kind, to build up instead of tearing down, to look for common ground instead of digging in our heels for a fight. People need each other - we should never deliberately hurt one another.


Yes, no one ever asks me how is my day going just make nasty remarks!

Thanks Bon you are a very sweet lady, hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

I hope your day is going very well. Lots of feeling good and sunshine.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie is not neglected! You have not answered my question of are you gay? Also you are a man!


I answered your question. I am happily, proudly gay. And merry. By the grace of God.

Now answer my question: Why do you ask?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is Susanmos2000 trying to talk to you about class? :shock: :lol: :lol:


Yes, but I forgot to mention that I'm only 4' 11" tall and at that time weighed only 105 lbs soaking wet!

The weight did find me however as today the docs want me to take about 40 lbs of weight off. It is difficult as my inactivity is a problem.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> State of Washington just passed allowing gays to marry and smoking pot so the bible quote (I know you will look it up for me) says if a man shall lay with a man he shall be stoned!
> 
> Do you live in Washington stare if not then you should move there!


Do you intend to throw the first stone?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Do you intend to throw the first stone?


No, just asking you a question. I don't care if you are gay or not that is your way of life.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> I answered your question. I am happily, proudly gay. And merry. By the grace of God.
> 
> Now answer my question: Why do you ask?


Just thought you seem as if you are a gay man. Thank you for finally answering my question. Now maybe we could just be friends instead of fighting? I'm willing are you?

What crafts are you interested in or make?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I hope your day is going very well. Lots of feeling good and sunshine.


Thanks lovely lady!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Sounds lovely. We look to you to be our new role model.


There are so many good role models on here. Let's all try to be one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for the kind words, but I do stay positive as much as possible. That is why KP was such a comfort to me in the past but now it seems most of what is posted is either defending oneself against bullies or making remarks that I would never make to those hateful people in return!
> 
> Such a shame as with KP we all could learn so much from each other but mostly what we do with the lefties is fight!
> 
> ...


I do the same. In Georgia, we don't have to declare a party. The only restriction is that we can vote in only one primary, but we choose anew each election day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, no one ever asks me how is my day going just make nasty remarks!
> 
> Thanks Bon you are a very sweet lady, hugs.


Not always so nice, but thanks, Jane. Hugs to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I didn't post anything nasty, and you could see that if you bothered to review what was said. It's a public forum, and I do see people from this thread posting elsewhere. I was going to give you a pretty new shawl pattern but I guess I'll skip it.


Al, we have been friends a long time, but it seems as if your quotes are becoming more like those of the other lefties. Sorry I missed out on the pattern but if you change your mind I will look at it.

As I have said, I felt I would be the next one in my family to die but my cousin died from kidney failure so that has been hard to take as I've had problems with my kidneys, but hers went fast so even dialysis did not help her as her lungs filled up too fast with fluid and she died while they were trying to drain the lungs! Sad day.

If I owe you an apology then I an sorry and will try to "read" my remarks before flying off the handle next time!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just thought you seem as if you are a gay man. Thank you for finally answering my question. Now maybe we could just be friends instead of fighting? I'm willing are you?
> 
> What crafts are you interested in or make?


What made you think I was a gay man?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> What made you think I was a gay man?


I cannot really say for sure maybe just intuitive instinct from a distance. Maybe some of the Avatars--still don't know for sure.

Cannot answer--now can we just be friends without the nasty remarks?

You seem to know a lot about the Bible so would love for you to quote some wonderful words from it!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I cannot really say for sure maybe just intuitive instinct from a distance. Maybe some of the Avatars--still don't know for sure.
> 
> Cannot answer--now can we just be friends without the nasty remarks?
> 
> You seem to know a lot about the Bible so would love for you to quote some wonderful words from it!


Certainly. I dedicate this to you, dear.

Matthew 23:27
King James Version (KJV)
27 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are like unto whited sepulchres, which indeed appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead men's bones, and of all uncleanness.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must start getting ready to attend my grandchildren's end of the year from their home school group tonight at 7 PM as it takes me a long time to get ready then eat before going.

Both GC will be flying up to the high school level (even the 12 year old) tonight so are leaving this group.

My daughter will continue teaching them through high school as she has a ME in higher education. The 12 year old GD will finish in probably 2-3 years as she is very intelligent. The GS is smart too. When they start to college, my daughter will start teaching again at the university as they still call asking when she will return.

My daughter was the top student in her class and looked forward to being first in her graduating class, but was knocked down to third because two students transferred in where they had taken easy classes and she took lots of math, Latin, etc., science and economic classes, but in college she excelled again as was named the most outstanding student in the school of economics! She graduated in the top 5 in college so not bad!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I must start getting ready to attend my grandchildren's end of the year from their home school group tonight at 7 PM as it takes me a long time to get ready then eat before going.
> 
> Both GC will be flying up to the high school level (even the 12 year old) tonight so are leaving this group.
> 
> ...


Wow - you must be so proud of all of them!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - you must be so proud of all of them!


Assuming all that lovely genius and perfection actually exists.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Certainly. I dedicate this to you, dear.
> 
> Matthew 23:27
> King James Version (KJV)
> 27 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are like unto whited sepulchres, which indeed appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead men's bones, and of all uncleanness.


Well, are you still saying that my cup on the outside appears clean, but within they are full of extortion and excess?

I am woman, hear me true!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - you must be so proud of all of them!


Thank you, yes it does this old worn out heart good!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Assuming all that lovely genius and perfection actually exists.


What good things have you accomplished? I'm willing to read about them so please do tell--don't be shy!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, are you still saying that my cup on the outside appears clean, but within they are full of extortion and excess?
> 
> I am woman, hear me true!


If the shoe fits you, woman, wear it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Ho hummm FF, same old same old. 

Hear about Obama making a fool of himself at President Bush's Library opening? He made a campaign speech, very tacky, classless, and inappropriate. Hey, news flash, Obama it is not all about you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Assuming all that lovely genius and perfection actually exists.


Of course, it exists. I always believe Janeway. She's exceptionally talented and intelligent herself, so I'm sure she passed those abilities along to her children.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Okay new question.
> 
> Why when groups of mostly liberals congregate there is always problems during the event, and a mound of filth left behind? (The Pot Rally, Occupy Wall Street) When The Tea Party people rallied, there was no garbage left to clean up. When Glenn Beck had his rally on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial two years ago there was no garbage left. Why is that?
> 
> Regardless of what group you belong to, what is the reason and therefore the answer?


A lot has to do with the respect one has of other people's property and one's own property. A learned behavior perhaps?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Of course, it exists. I always believe Janeway. She's exceptionally talented and intelligent herself, so I'm sure she passed those abilities along to her children.


Can't wait until she shows it. So far, all I've seen is bigotry and ignorance, passing for "intuition." (So you can tell the gayz from an avatar of Jesus? And I should move to Washington because they have pot and marriage equality? Is that before or after my partner and I are stoned by you good people. LOL)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> Either there is sickness in those posts or we are being "played".


Freedom Fries is playing with everyone. Whether she/he is gay is not the issue. There are gay people who are kind and loving. We don't care if Freedom Fries is male or female. But FF has a lot of hate inside that comes through clearly in posts. Quoting the Bible but not trying to live it is blasphemy. If you don't believe in the Bible, I pity you, but I would still talk to you with kindness because you might decide at some point in your life you need Jesus. I'd want that for you. Most of FF's quotes that are not about religion are sarcasm and intentionally hurtful. I won't talk with someone who is so mean spirited. That's why I don't respond no matter what she says.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> "Class"--is that how you define running around with neither bra nor panties on? I'm certain Emily Post would not approve.


Many "liberal" celebrities run around without wearing their underwear. And have show and tell for all to see.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom Fries is playing with everyone. Whether she/he is gay is not the issue. There are gay people who are kind and loving. We don't care if Freedom Fries is male or female. But FF has a lot of hate inside that comes through clearly in posts. Quoting the Bible but not trying to live it is blasphemy. If you don't believe in the Bible, I pity you, but I would still talk to you with kindness because you might decide at some point in your life you need Jesus. I'd want that for you. Most of FF's quotes that are not about religion are sarcasm and intentionally hurtful. I won't talk with someone who is so mean spirited. That's why I don't respond no matter what she says.


Oh, I believe in the Bible, dear. Never you worry. The question is whether you and your little friends do. Evidence is lacking.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well then, speaking seriously I suspect there's something to your theory that the GOPers tend to be law-and-order folks and more likely to follow the numerous anti-littering laws. Remember too that the point of Occupy Wallstreet was to be as disruptive and irritating as possible--using porta potties and keeping the camp ***** and span would have defeated that purpose.


Being disruptive and irritating is a far cry from being destructive and repulsive. What purpose would using a porta potty defeat?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Karen......................

http://americansheepdogs.com/2009/09/24/ccpm-leader-admits-i-am-a-card-carrying-socialist/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Can't wait until she shows it. So far, all I've seen is bigotry and ignorance, passing for "intuition." (So you can tell the gayz from an avatar of Jesus? And I should move to Washington because they have pot and marriage equality? Is that before or after my partner and I are stoned by you good people. LOL)


What makes you think I want to stone gays? The gay people I've met have been very nice. Even if they weren't, I wouldn't want to stone them - or anybody, for that matter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, I believe in the Bible, dear. Never you worry. The question is whether you and your little friends do. Evidence is lacking.


Hey - I resent that word "little." Are you mocking me because I'm short? And.............how did you know?

:shock: :shock: :shock:

(all in fun)


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What makes you think I want to stone gays? The gay people I've met have been very nice. Even if they weren't, I wouldn't want to stone them - or anybody, for that matter.


Then why are you with people who are so fascinated with my gender and can't wait to bring up hateful verses, I wonder? You're known by the company you keep dearie.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey - I resent that word "little." Are you mocking me because I'm short? And.............how did you know?
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> (all in fun)


Karen would never mock anyone. Everyone knows Socialists are nothing more than lovable fuzz balls.

And you are not short, you are vertically challenged


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just was watching the reaction of the Texans to Obama at the memorial service. Haven't seen so many 'golf claps' since the Open. 

About the same reaction as he got at Pres. Bush's Library opening when he went into campaign mode and decided to make himself the center of attention and promote amnesty for illegal aliens.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Ho hummm FF, same old same old.
> 
> Hear about Obama making a fool of himself at President Bush's Library opening? He made a campaign speech, very tacky, classless, and inappropriate. Hey, news flash, Obama it is not all about you.


Why must you make things up? I thought lying is a sin and yet you come out here and tell a bold face lie. Look who's "stirring the pot" now. What's the problem aren't you getting enough attention since the mojo departed?

This is what really was said and President Obama was very gracious to former President Bush.

By JAMIE STENGLE and JOSH LEDERMAN
Associated Press

Click to enlarge
DALLAS  Presidents past and present lionized one of their own Thursday, putting politics aside as President George W. Bush dedicated the library that documents his place in history. President Barack Obama praised his predecessor's strength and resolve after Sept. 11, calling Bush a "good man" who faced the storm head on.

"My deepest conviction, the guiding principle of the administration, is that the United States of America must strive to expand the reach of freedom," Bush said. "I believe that freedom is a gift from God and the hope of every human heart."

Obama and Bush spoke along with the three other living former presidents in a rare reunion at the dedication of the George W. Bush Presidential Center. "To know President George W. Bush is to like him," Obama said.

The presidents lauded Bush's aid to the people of Africa, his effort to reach across the aisle on issues like immigration and education and his leadership in the days after the 2001 terrorist attacks. But they avoided the two wars that dominated much of his time in office  Iraq and Afghanistan.

The presidents  Obama, Bush, Bill Clinton, George H.W. Bush and Jimmy Carter  were cheered by a crowd of former White House officials and world leaders as they took the stage together to open the dedication. They were joined on stage by their wives  the nation's current and former first ladies  for the outdoor ceremony on a sun-splashed Texas morning. For Bush, 66, the ceremony also marked his unofficial return to the public eye four years after the end of his deeply polarizing presidency.

The five men have been described as members of the world's most exclusive club, but Obama said they are "more like a support group."

"Being president above all is a humbling job," Obama said. He said there were moments that they make mistakes and wish they could turn back the clock, but "we love this country and we do our best."

Obama praised Bush for pushing to reform the country's immigration system, although Congress never agreed to go along during Bush's time in office. Obama said he hopes they will this year. "And if we do that it will be in large part thanks for the hard work of President George W. Bush," Obama said.

President George H.W. Bush, who has been hospitalized recently for bronchitis, spoke haltingly for just about 30 seconds while seated in his wheelchair, thanking guests for coming out to support his son. A standing ovation lasted nearly as long as his comments, and his son and wife helped him to his feet to recognize the applause.

Share on pinterest_share
Share on stumbleupon
More Sharing Services

Reader Comments

News Videos


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just was watching the reaction of the Texans to Obama at the memorial service. Haven't seen so many 'golf claps' since the Open.
> 
> About the same reaction as he got at Pres. Bush's Library opening when he went into campaign mode and decided to make himself the center of attention and promote amnesty for illegal aliens.


More untruths from you? Just can't stop yourself can you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just was watching the reaction of the Texans to Obama at the memorial service. Haven't seen so many 'golf claps' since the Open.
> 
> About the same reaction as he got at Pres. Bush's Library opening when he went into campaign mode and decided to make himself the center of attention and promote amnesty for illegal aliens.


More untruths from you? Just can't stop yourself can you you are so desperate for attention and so hateful of President Obama. Happy people don't hate offtoknit. I don't agree with you or what you believe but I don't hate you. Hatred only hurts you. No one else.

And how dare you compare a memorial service to a game of golf. That is just disgusting. You have no respect for those killed or those who loved them. You are unbelievable.

Waco, Texas (CNN) -- A row of 12 coffins, each draped with a flag, symbolizes the human cost of an explosion that destroyed much of a small Texas town and left the residents of that town searching for answers.
Hundreds of firefighters from across the nation and other first-responders joined grieving families and President Barack Obama and the first lady at the Ferrell Center in Waco, site of a memorial service Thursday for the people killed in a fertilizer plant explosion last week in the nearby town of West.
The president told the crowd no words adequately describe the courage displayed by those who died.
"What I can do is offer the love and support and prayers of the nation," Obama said.
A White House official said the Obamas would meet privately with the families after the service.
Texas Gov. Rick Perry promised the families of the first responders who died that their loved ones would not be forgotten.
"First-responders know better than anyone that there's no such thing as a routine emergency," Perry told the crowd, "but it didn't slow them down as they raced toward that burning factory."
Perry urged the families to remember that "the spirit that drove those men we love -- they live on" and asked the crowd to "let their deeds serve as an inspiration" to service of others.
The families of the victims recorded emotional video tributes that were played during the service. Some were somber, some were mixed with light-hearted memories. All drew tears.
Earlier, as the service began, everyone in the arena stood in complete silence as family and friends of the victims filed in. Some of the family members wept as they passed the flag-draped coffins -- 10 with American flags and two with Texas flags -- and photos in front of each one.
Family members hugged one another when they arrived at their seats.
Before the president and first lady Michelle Obama joined the residents of West at the service at Baylor University, Marine 1, the president's helicopter, flew over West and circled several times over the flattened structures and scarred earth.
Emotions were raw in Waco, the central Texas city about 20 miles south of the scene of the blast.
Before the service, many crying onlookers lined the street outside as a procession of fire trucks slowly passed. One man held a large Texas flag, bowed his head and rested a cowboy hat over his heart.
Hundreds of bikers from the Patriot Guard stood at attention as the rescue vehicles passed by.
Before leaving Washington, Obama signed a proclamation ordering all flags in the state to be flown at half-staff for the day.
City workers from Waco replaced West workers Thursday so they could attend funerals and take a break from trying to repair the city's water system and cleaning up the town.
On Wednesday, an American flag was raised and a bugler played taps at a memorial service at the blast site. A few miles away, one of the 14 victims, Kenneth "Luckey" Harris Jr., was laid to rest. Harris, a 52-year-old Dallas firefighter who lived in West, was one of 10 first responders who died.
Giant crater marks Texas blast site Texas blast leaves nearly 100-foot crater Texas residents see homes after blast Texas blast victim expects long recovery
Hundreds of firefighters from Dallas and other areas surrounding West came for the funeral, the first to be held for a first-responder killed.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheeky, you are beginning to creep me out. All this crass talk of Mojo makes me wonder why that is such a fascination/obsession with you. But if your idol is Austin Powers, I guess that explains it

Oh, so now you are accusing me of being a lying visually impaired person? I saw what I saw. Did you watch it?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I must start getting ready to attend my grandchildren's end of the year from their home school group tonight at 7 PM as it takes me a long time to get ready then eat before going.
> 
> Both GC will be flying up to the high school level (even the 12 year old) tonight so are leaving this group.
> 
> ...


You should proud of all them!! That's a lot of hard work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Unfortunately there are plenty of snobby people in this and the other two political threads. The ones that really set my teeth on edge are those who announce publicly that they're praying for this or that "unhappy soul". It's a fine thing to appeal to God on behalf of those you believe need it, but announcing your intentions to that person is a put down.


Simple. It is called unwatch. Top of the page on the left by bookmark. Then you won't be bothered. Bless your heart.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Cheeky, you are beginning to creep me out. All this crass talk of Mojo makes me wonder why that is such a fascination/obsession with you. But if your idol is Austin Powers, I guess that explains it
> 
> Oh, so now you are accusing me of being a lying visually impaired person? I saw what I saw. Did you watch it?


I saw what I saw too and you are a liar. You are a heartless and creepy, lady. No respect for the dead and their families and friends.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Cheeky, you are beginning to creep me out. All this crass talk of Mojo makes me wonder why that is such a fascination/obsession with you. But if your idol is Austin Powers, I guess that explains it
> 
> Oh, so now you are accusing me of being a lying visually impaired person? I saw what I saw. Did you watch it?


I think you should remove "Have a blessed day" What a hypocrite!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Cheeky, you are beginning to creep me out. All this crass talk of Mojo makes me wonder why that is such a fascination/obsession with you. But if your idol is Austin Powers, I guess that explains it
> 
> Oh, so now you are accusing me of being a lying visually impaired person? I saw what I saw. Did you watch it?


You have lost what little credibility you had. I'm just shaking my head that people can be as cold as you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just was watching the reaction of the Texans to Obama at the memorial service. Haven't seen so many 'golf claps' since the Open.
> 
> wrong thread


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Ho hummm FF, same old same old.
> 
> Hear about Obama making a fool of himself at President Bush's Library opening? He made a campaign speech, very tacky, classless, and inappropriate. Hey, news flash, Obama it is not all about you.


I'm going to disagree with this comment. I watched the entire service and all the speeches were exceptional. Dallas welcomed President Obama with open arms. I was disappointed with some Vietnam vets and anti-war protestors who put up alot of white crosses in a grassy area to make a statement about Bush taking the country to war. That was very inappropriate. It was Bush's day and he had every right to celebrate and enjoy it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Then why are you with people who are so fascinated with my gender and can't wait to bring up hateful verses, I wonder? You're known by the company you keep dearie.


FreedomFries - I have been observing your posts and the responses that you have been getting. I find it amazing that the Christian right are so fascinated by you. Not to take anything away from you but they seem to act like you are an oddity, rare or hard to find in this society. I suppose it is the sheltered lives they lead. So dull, so boring. Whomever or whatever you are I am glad you are here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Not me I could care less.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I'm going to disagree with this comment. I watched the entire service and all the speeches were exceptional. Dallas welcomed President Obama with open arms. I was disappointed with some Vietnam vets and anti-war protestors who put up alot of white crosses in a grassy area to make a statement about Bush taking the country to war. That was very inappropriate. It was Bush's day and he had every right to celebrate and enjoy it.


Thanks GW. off2knit thinks it is all about her and has shown she will say anything for attention.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks GW. off2knit thinks it is all about her and has shown she will say anything for attention.


I understand people not liking President Obama - that is all right. But when he does well, give him his due as we do others. Otherwise, it comes off as spiteful and hateful. I doubt that is how one would want to be perceived. I know I would not.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I had to turn of Obama. Can't bear to watch him.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I had to turn of Obama. Can't bear to watch him.


I would do the same if I could not stand to watch someone. Why would you not?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Had the mute button while he had his nose in the air. Waiting to watch Bob Beckle on "The Five", he is very interesting to listen to on different issues. (I especially liked how he went after Bloomberg over the soda fiasco.) Ever notice Obama never looks at the audience? Maybe there is a teleprompter up in the air too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Then why are you with people who are so fascinated with my gender and can't wait to bring up hateful verses, I wonder? You're known by the company you keep dearie.


You don't know me at all, tootsie-pie. However, the people you are talking about have always been nice to me. I have always been nice to them.

I try to be nice to everyone. If they make me so angry that I find myself answering in kind, as on Smoking and Obama #7, I stop posting. I don't want to be that way. I like to discuss, and there are a few people who can do it without making attacks. But more than that, I like to be friendly. I like to find common ground and go from there. Do you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> off2knit said:
> 
> 
> > Just was watching the reaction of the Texans to Obama at the memorial service. Haven't seen so many 'golf claps' since the Open.
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Had the mute button while he had his nose in the air. Waiting to watch Bob Beckle on "The Five", he is very interesting to listen to on different issues. (I especially liked how he went after Bloomberg over the soda fiasco.) Ever notice Obama never looks at the audience? Maybe there is a teleprompter up in the air too.


You know Bush used a teleprompter today. I saw Obama look at the audience several times today. Maybe we were watching different channels.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> FreedomFries - I have been observing your posts and the responses that you have been getting. I find it amazing that the Christian right are so fascinated by you. Not to take anything away from you but they seem to act like you are an oddity, rare or hard to find in this society. I suppose it is the sheltered lives they lead. So dull, so boring. Whomever or whatever you are I am glad you are here.


I think you are stereotyping us as the "Christian right." How is that different from other types of stereotyping?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Had the mute button while he had his nose in the air. Waiting to watch Bob Beckle on "The Five", he is very interesting to listen to on different issues. (I especially liked how he went after Bloomberg over the soda fiasco.) Ever notice Obama never looks at the audience? Maybe there is a teleprompter up in the air too.


I used to get so mad at Beckel a couple of administrations ago, but I really like him now because he is a thinker and especially because I think he is a kind-hearted man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Karen would never mock anyone. Everyone knows Socialists are nothing more than lovable fuzz balls.
> 
> And you are not short, you are vertically challenged


Thanks, Off2knit - I feel better.

But gee-zoo-whiz - how does everybody know my "short-comings?" Just kidding - never minded it except for now having to use a stool in the kitchen to reach the high shelf - shrinking in my old age.

So that's Karen? How nice to put a face to a name. Not so scary after all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> You know Bush used a teleprompter today. I saw Obama look at the audience several times today. Maybe we were watching different channels.


Hey, they're both professional speakers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone been to West Chester???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Karen has.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks GW. off2knit thinks it is all about her and has shown she will say anything for attention.


I know - you thought it was all about you! There are a lot of us on here - it's all about us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Was it touching today when George W. was singing the Battle Hymn of the Rebublic? Tears in his eyes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wearing Denim and Pearls #1 and #2 were open and friendly. I left Smoking and Obamacare #7 , but I won't leave this one. I'm going to be nice, but if you tick me off, I'll respond honestly. 

Cheeky B./Freedom Fries, for all your criticism of others and your quoting of Bible passages, not to inspire but to chastise, you have been a very sorry example of civility. I address you as one because I know you are one and the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I miss it darn, was busy here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Karen has.


really I didn't know that. But then I am learning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I miss it darn, was busy here.


It was a beautiful ceremony - music was "God Bless America," "The Battle Hymn of the Republic," and "The Star-Spangled Banner." Very moving. There should be highlights on tv.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom Fries is playing with everyone. Whether she/he is gay is not the issue. There are gay people who are kind and loving. We don't care if Freedom Fries is male or female. But FF has a lot of hate inside that comes through clearly in posts. Quoting the Bible but not trying to live it is blasphemy. If you don't believe in the Bible, I pity you, but I would still talk to you with kindness because you might decide at some point in your life you need Jesus. I'd want that for you. Most of FF's quotes that are not about religion are sarcasm and intentionally hurtful. I won't talk with someone who is so mean spirited. That's why I don't respond no matter what she says.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it touching today when George W. was singing the Battle Hymn of the Rebublic? Tears in his eyes.


Tears in mine, too. I'm my mother's daughter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was a beautiful ceremony - music was "God Bless America," "The Battle Hymn of the Republic," and "The Star-Spangled Banner." Very moving. There should be highlights on tv.


Oh I will have to watch it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see we have been very productive on here today. I must say didn't miss some of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wearing Denim and Pearls #1 and #2 were open and friendly. I left Smoking and Obamacare #7 , but I won't leave this one. I'm going to be nice, but if you tick me off, I'll respond honestly.
> 
> Cheeky B./Freedom Fries, for all your criticism of others and your quoting of Bible passages, not to inspire but to chastise, you have been a very sorry example of civility. I address you as one because I know you are one and the same.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Supper was delis tonight, but ate to much. German meals are very heavy.But then as we don't have them that much won't have to worry about it for a while.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was a beautiful ceremony - music was "God Bless America," "The Battle Hymn of the Republic," and "The Star-Spangled Banner." Very moving. There should be highlights on tv.


Guess that is what makes me know we are One Nation Under God. Even the Army Chorus knows. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: His Truth is marching on!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess that is what makes me know we are One Nation Under God. Even the Army Chorus knows. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: His Truth is marching on!


Oh now I feel really bad that I miss it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

quiet here tonight kind of nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now I feel really bad that I miss it. [/quote Go to twitchy and type in Battle Hymn Republic. Sorry trying to put the link but not happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have any of you check out the user-submitted how to patterns ,tutorials??? they have a nice ruffled scarf this week to do.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom Fries is playing with everyone. Whether she/he is gay is not the issue. There are gay people who are kind and loving. We don't care if Freedom Fries is male or female. But FF has a lot of hate inside that comes through clearly in posts. Quoting the Bible but not trying to live it is blasphemy. If you don't believe in the Bible, I pity you, but I would still talk to you with kindness because you might decide at some point in your life you need Jesus. I'd want that for you. Most of FF's quotes that are not about religion are sarcasm and intentionally hurtful. I won't talk with someone who is so mean spirited. That's why I don't respond no matter what she says.


Yes, FF certainly is a character admits to being a male who is openly gay but religious! There is nothing wrong with those things, but religion is all about kindness to the fellow man!

I have noticed he/she is not addressed by the lefties as wonder is they fear he/she. Seattle the know it all, does not reply to Freedom at all. I find this very strange!

I tried to be friends, but Freedoms next quote was a slam verse taken out if context from the Bible! I won't respond to him/she again as this person does not deserve a response.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup:


Yarnie, we don't even need to concern ourselves with FF's sexual orientation. His/her comments can easily be criticised without that. Or, should I be more frank, and just say that he/she's a loony?:thumbup:

Seattle the know it all knows a loony when she sees one. FF is off the map, no matter what he/she says, even to me.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, FF certainly is a character admits to being a male who is openly gay but religious!...
> I tried to be friends, but Freedoms next quote was a slam verse taken out if context from the Bible! I won't respond to him/she again as this person does not deserve a response.





Janeway said:


> State of Washington just passed allowing gays to marry and smoking pot so the bible quote (I know you will look it up for me) says if a man shall lay with a man he shall be stoned!


I would be loony indeed if I were call such postings an offer of "friendship."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yarnie, we don't even need to concern ourselves with FF's sexual orientation. His/her comments can easily be criticised without that. Or, should I be more frank, and just say that he/she's a loony?:thumbup:
> 
> Seattle the know it all knows a loony when she sees one. FF is off the map, no matter what he/she says, even to me.


You are so right! We agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Supper was delis tonight, but ate to much. German meals are very heavy.But then as we don't have them that much won't have to worry about it for a while.


We finally had a decent dinner, now that I can stand for more than two minutes at a time! We had pork chops - a favorite here. Nothing to compare to some of the delicious meals described on here, incluidng yours Yarnie, but I'm satisfied. The brownie and ice cream didn't hurt either!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess that is what makes me know we are One Nation Under God. Even the Army Chorus knows. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: His Truth is marching on!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I feel really bad that I miss it. [/quote Go to twitchy and type in Battle Hymn Republic. Sorry trying to put the link but not happening.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have any of you check out the user-submitted how to patterns ,tutorials??? they have a nice ruffled scarf this week to do.


I haven't been there. I sounds like a nice place for ideas.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, FF certainly is a character admits to being a male who is openly gay but religious! There is nothing wrong with those things, but religion is all about kindness to the fellow man!
> 
> I have noticed he/she is not addressed by the lefties as wonder is they fear he/she. Seattle the know it all, does not reply to Freedom at all. I find this very strange!
> 
> I tried to be friends, but Freedoms next quote was a slam verse taken out if context from the Bible! I won't respond to him/she again as this person does not deserve a response.


I noticed that. In fact, that's what made me send the post about Freedom Fries/Cheeky B. not being civil. Write them off. They're not interesting in real communication - just spouting off their anger.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> FreedomFries - I have been observing your posts and the responses that you have been getting. I find it amazing that the Christian right are so fascinated by you. Not to take anything away from you but they seem to act like you are an oddity, rare or hard to find in this society. I suppose it is the sheltered lives they lead. So dull, so boring. Whomever or whatever you are I am glad you are here.


Of course you're glad. You and F.F. are one and the same!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Of course you're glad. You and F.F. are one and the same!


So now Cheeky is FF? I wish you GOPers would make up your minds.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wearing Denim and Pearls #1 and #2 were open and friendly. I left Smoking and Obamacare #7 , but I won't leave this one. I'm going to be nice, but if you tick me off, I'll respond honestly.
> 
> Cheeky B./Freedom Fries, for all your criticism of others and your quoting of Bible passages, not to inspire but to chastise, you have been a very sorry example of civility. I address you as one because I know you are one and the same.


Aren't you the clever one, Bazinga! TBBC WWID


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are so right! We agree!


Somewhere along the line I missed the whole idea that FF was a gay man. And I'm glad we agree about something. Some of you may think I'm a know it all, but I'm not. I only have one brain and it's getting kind of old and full of stuff. However, I've had a pretty good education, read extensively, and research stuff when I need some new knowledge.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know - you thought it was all about you! There are a lot of us on here - it's all about us.


Thanks Bonnie you flatter me. But you can't even keep us straight or would that be Gay? You will never ever know.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So now Cheeky is FF? I wish you GOPers would make up your minds.


Well, Cheeky is rather odd sometimes, and FF is completely out of his/her tree. Whether they are one and the same or not, it's really easy to think they are one and the same.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So now Cheeky is FF? I wish you GOPers would make up your minds.


Susan they don't have a clue who they are talking to. That's pretty obvious. They can guess 'till the cows come home and yes all you farm girls, I do know what a cow is and where milk comes from. Some of us have lived far from the"madding crowd" and we may even be your neighbor down at the end of the road.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So now Cheeky is FF? I wish you GOPers would make up your minds.


And you, too, Susan. Susan/Cheeky B./FF - all in one.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Somewhere along the line I missed the whole idea that FF was a gay man. And I'm glad we agree about something. Some of you may think I'm a know it all, but I'm not. I only have one brain and it's getting kind of old and full of stuff. However, I've had a pretty good education, read extensively, and research stuff when I need some new knowledge.


I've always assumed that virtually all the posters in this thread were women--with one possible exception: Rosie, the gal (or guy) of a million different accents. Anyone else remember that person? S/he was a hoot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Aren't you the clever one, Bazinga! TBBC WWID


Not clever enough to know what TBBC WWID means.

Hmmm....To Bright Bonbf3 Come Wonderful Wise Ideas Daily? That's it!

Oh - you are too kind, and there's no doubt about it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks Bonnie you flatter me. But you can't even keep us straight or would that be Gay? You will never ever know.


 Some things are private. I respect your privacy.
:thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And you, too, Susan. Susan/Cheeky B./FF - all in one.


Hmm, somehow I've missed the extra two heads growing out of my torso. Maybe I'm carrying them on the inside like a chimera?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, somehow I've missed the extra two heads growing out of my torso. Maybe I'm carrying them on the inside like a chimera?


Maybe. Or channeling them? Oh, no - that's too scary. You're not channeling them.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning friends

I was so moved by Pres Bush's speech and his love of family and country. I especially enjoyed his interview with Dana P. (from the 5 and was his press secretary). His emotions were raw and true. I especially appreciated Pres Carter mentioning his good works in Africa and combating Aids. I loved his Dad #41. He has such a great sense of humor and love for his son. W said that his dad loved him unconditionally, what a blessing to have a dad like him.

Was grossed out over Clinton's attempted humor and referring to Barbara Bush as 'mom'. And Obama's campaigning was so self serving it was pathetic. Can that man ever let someone enjoy their moment in the sun, without trying to upstage them?

http://americansheepdogs.com/2009/09/24/ccpm-leader-admits-i-am-a-card-carrying-socialist/

I think this is FF


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> And you, too, Susan. Susan/Cheeky B./FF - all in one.


And y'all call me looney?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I will check it out. I am looking for a cable sweater with small dolman sleeves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And y'all call me looney?


Nope - never called you looney - don't think you are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone know about the American Sheepdogs in Penn.?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Morning friends
> 
> I was so moved by Pres Bush's speech and his love of family and country. I especially enjoyed his interview with Dana P. (from the 5 and was his press secretary). His emotions were raw and true. I especially appreciated Pres Carter mentioning his good works in Africa and combating Aids. I loved his Dad #41. He has such a great sense of humor and love for his son. W said that his dad loved him unconditionally, what a blessing to have a dad like him.
> 
> ...


thank you for the link I keep hearing about it, now I can look for myself.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it touching today when George W. was singing the Battle Hymn of the Rebublic? Tears in his eyes.


It was! And his daughters were also crying. I got to attend the firework show last night. Such a fun day!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I used to get so mad at Beckel a couple of administrations ago, but I really like him now because he is a thinker and especially because I think he is a kind-hearted man.


He can also admit when he is wrong. Another good quality.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We finally had a decent dinner, now that I can stand for more than two minutes at a time! We had pork chops - a favorite here. Nothing to compare to some of the delicious meals described on here, incluidng yours Yarnie, but I'm satisfied. The brownie and ice cream didn't hurt either!


What happened that you cannot stand very long Bon? I have been wrapped up in my own grief and fighting with FF AKA Karen that I did not notice your ailment! So sorry! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He can also admit when he is wrong. Another good quality.


That is what I am liking about him. He has been a stinker and wants to repent from his past. That is also something I admire about Bob.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Susan they don't have a clue who they are talking to. That's pretty obvious. They can guess 'till the cows come home and yes all you farm girls, I do know what a cow is and where milk comes from. Some of us have lived far from the"madding crowd" and we may even be your neighbor down at the end of the road.


Oh, now I know who you are, you are the city slicker who moved into the farm next to ours who was going to show the rest of us how to run a farm! Well they grew no vegetables, hired the farm work done by other farmers while they ran into town to movies and eating out. The wife had her hair done twice weekly and dressed as a beauty queen. She was beautiful!

We watched as by the third year, they had to have an auction to sell household goods in order to get money to leave the area. Their cars and farming equipment were also taken by the loan company so they were driven away by relatives!

The farm land 80 acres was into bankruptcy so they lost everything. So he did not teach us anything.

Yes, we know all about the farm animals as did have some for eggs, milk and meat!

Why make fun of hard working farmers? Don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Somewhere along the line I missed the whole idea that FF was a gay man. And I'm glad we agree about something. Some of you may think I'm a know it all, but I'm not. I only have one brain and it's getting kind of old and full of stuff. However, I've had a pretty good education, read extensively, and research stuff when I need some new knowledge.


Well, I have not kept up with things these past several years as have been too ill to really care about anything except getting well. I cannot remember a lot of things from the education, but have found out that to be alive each day is such a God given joy that nothing else really matters.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> It was! And his daughters were also crying. I got to attend the firework show last night. Such a fun day!


Such joy that you were close enough to enjoy some of the festivities in person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What happened that you cannot stand very long Bon? I have been wrapped up in my own grief and fighting with FF AKA Karen that I did not notice your ailment! So sorry! Hugs, Jane


I just wrenched my back - cleaning the bathroom, of all things. Why couldn't it have been ballroom dancing or zip-lining? I've learned my lesson, though - I'm not cleaning the bathroom any more! Far too dangerous. It's been 8 days, and it's almost all better now. So nice of you to ask, Jane. I could take coping lessons from you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He can also admit when he is wrong. Another good quality.


It is!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I am liking about him. He has been a stinker and wants to repent from his past. That is also something I admire about Bob.


Yes - he's had a rough row to hoe, and he's very humble about it all.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you for the link I keep hearing about it, now I can look for myself.


Yarnie, I checked out the link and it does sound like FF, but then I remembered that more than one person could sound like FF. I'm not sure we've found her true identity yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I have not kept up with things these past several years as have been too ill to really care about anything except getting well. I cannot remember a lot of things from the education, but have found out that to be alive each day is such a God given joy that nothing else really matters.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Not clever enough to know what TBBC WWID means.
> 
> Hmmm....To Bright Bonbf3 Come Wonderful Wise Ideas Daily? That's it!
> 
> Oh - you are too kind, and there's no doubt about it!


It's OK Bonnie, they are just talking in what they think is "code" words! Or should I say unknown tongues!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's just ask her. Freedom Fries - please reveal yourself! Who are you? Tell us a little bit about yourself. 

What kind of books do you like? Fiction/nonfiction?

Do you have kids? Pets?

What's your favorite dinner? Dessert?

Do you like to be indoors or outdoors?

What season do you like?

What is your idea of a perfect day - weather-wise?

Do you like coffee or tea or both?

Sweet or salty?

I'm trying to ask questions that are interesting but not too personal and not controversial. Hey - I think we should ALL fill out this little survey! If we were near each other, I'd give everyone who filled it out a little Dove candy as a thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Such joy that you were close enough to enjoy some of the festivities in person.


GW was there? Wow - I would have loved that. Good for you GW. What a beautiful day - place, weather, and people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Anyone know about the American Sheepdogs in Penn.?


Karen, FF does ask it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane's story about her farming neighbours reminded me of some of my in-laws neighbours. DH grew up on a farm in Alberta and some of the family have continued farming but there have been a lot smaller acreages developed with families moving out from the city. Hasn't really been a problem until the last 10 years or so when several families moved into the area thinking they liked the "rural lifestyle" but have constant complaints about the cattle noise and smell and the dirt and cow pies on the road when they want to race their $1000 bikes. The stories are hilarious but not so funny when they try to have new by-laws that restrict farming activities


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm off here for several hours as must make chili for dinner while doing laundry and doing a little cleaning. Don't know how dust gets into the house as we have filters on the furnace.

At a craft show once I found a plate with the writing of: you may write in my dust, but please don't date it!

I'm sorry that I did not buy it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm off here for several hours as must make chili for dinner while doing laundry and doing a little cleaning. Don't know how dust gets into the house as we have filters on the furnace.
> 
> At a craft show once I found a plate with the writing of: you may write in my dust, but please don't date it!
> 
> I'm sorry that I did not buy it!


That's cute! My daughter's friend used to write on the back window of our car, "Wash me!" Smarty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane's story about her farming neighbours reminded me of some of my in-laws neighbours. DH grew up on a farm in Alberta and some of the family have continued farming but there have been a lot smaller acreages developed with families moving out from the city. Hasn't really been a problem until the last 10 years or so when several families moved into the area thinking they liked the "rural lifestyle" but have constant complaints about the cattle noise and smell and the dirt and cow pies on the road when they want to race their $1000 bikes. The stories are hilarious but not so funny when they try to have new by-laws that restrict farming activities


Yes, farming is hard work so a lot of people think they can do it without actually doing the work. They don't stay on the farms very long and try to cause trouble for everyone else.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> GW was there? Wow - I would have loved that. Good for you GW. What a beautiful day - place, weather, and people.


Just got to attend the block party for the fireworks - not the dedication. Good friend of mine voluntered and got great photos of some of the presidents. I am thankful that nothing happened beyond some protestors. While fun, I'm glad the city can get back to normal, so to speak.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, farming is hard work so a lot of people think they can do it without actually doing the work. They don't stay on the farms very long and try to cause trouble for everyone else.


I have heard these stories too and I wonder why someone who grew up in the city thinks it would be easy to own and run a farm. I watched my grandparents and it was hard work. Now to me, visiting only 1-2 weeks a year, it was fun but I then I went home back to the city.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I have heard these stories too and I wonder why someone who grew up in the city thinks it would be easy to own and run a farm. I watched my grandparents and it was hard work. Now to me, visiting only 1-2 weeks a year, it was fun but I then I went home back to the city.


Remember the old saying, "The grass is always greener on the other side." Or - in this case - the "udder" side (OK - shoot me now.)

Farming is fascinating to us city slickers. The sounds of the animals, nature all around, fresh air, the "mystery" of where food really comes from, the whole idea of the basic naturalness of farming - are so appealing.

We romanticize it. We don't know the reality of it. Just like people going to the "big city" might think the honking horns and bustling crowds are exciting - until they get stuck in traffic or smell the exhaust from all those cars and buses.

Just my take on it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nope - never called you looney - don't think you are.


Thank you Bonnie and Susan and Ingried thank you too! Bazinga!
SOCR bye bye!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Remember the old saying, "The grass is always greener on the other side." Or - in this case - the "udder" side (OK - shoot me now.)
> 
> Farming is fascinating to us city slickers. The sounds of the animals, nature all around, fresh air, the "mystery" of where food really comes from, the whole idea of the basic naturalness of farming - are so appealing.
> 
> ...


Reminds of the television show in the past, "Green Acres".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you Bonnie and Susan and Ingried thank you too! Bazinga!
> SOCR bye bye!


(Ingried, too?) You're all welcome.

SOCR - going to a soccer game?
Slipping Out for Cool Recreation?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Morning friends
> 
> I was so moved by Pres Bush's speech and his love of family and country. I especially enjoyed his interview with Dana P. (from the 5 and was his press secretary). His emotions were raw and true. I especially appreciated Pres Carter mentioning his good works in Africa and combating Aids. I loved his Dad #41. He has such a great sense of humor and love for his son. W said that his dad loved him unconditionally, what a blessing to have a dad like him.
> 
> ...


Why do you think this is FF? Is she a knitter?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Reminds of the television show in the past, "Green Acres".


Sad but true. Then mosie down the road and hit "Petticoat Junction"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the stories about farming. True story husband was talking to one of his friends. Seem the friend's sister was a bit confused where milk came from. When she was ask this question where do you think milk comes from by her brother. Are you ready for this . Why it comes from the store. I am not kidding this women did not think cows gave milk, it just came from the store. 

As bad as when told chocolate milk came from brown cows. Where do these people come from Missouri???Oh should not have said the state but it is the show me state isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone had a knee replacement, friend had one and have not see her for a while and wonder what is involved in helping to get back to normal


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Has anyone had a knee replacement, friend had one and have not see her for a while and wonder what is involved in helping to get back to normal


From what my friend said - lots of physical therapy in a clinic and at home. I think she had to do the exercises at least twice day. They want that knee moving!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Sad but true. Then mosie down the road and hit "Petticoat Junction"


And on down the road to "The Beverly Hillbillies" - with Granny's home cookin!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Why do you think this is FF? Is she a knitter?


No she is a dristig kvinne, who uses knitting machine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It's OK Bonnie, they are just talking in what they think is "code" words! Or should I say unknown tongues!


not to worry Bonnie you don't have to understand, just walk on by.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No she is a dristig kvinne, who uses knitting machine.


That one sent me to google!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That one sent me to google!


Me, too.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Has anyone had a knee replacement, friend had one and have not see her for a while and wonder what is involved in helping to get back to normal


My mom had one and it took her months. She spent several weeks in a rehab place, then home visits, then PT. She waited too long, and the age thing was an issue. She is much better now, so in the long run it was worth it. But they do take longer than hips

Hope she is doing well


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too.


and did you find what i meant???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article and thought I would share a part, please read the entire article
> 
> America In Crisis
> 
> ...


I love it and it is true Thanks Joeys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article and thought I would share a part, please read the entire article
> 
> America In Crisis
> 
> ...


Very good article - thanks for posting this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and did you find what i meant???


Yes. Was "daring" part of it?


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

My sister had both knees replaced (about six months apart) at 78 years and a shoulder fixed at 80. She travels back and forth between Austria and Virginia every three months. She is almost 83 years old now, and had to slow down a bit after two strokes, but she still is in remarkable shape. She lives by herself and does quite well. She arrived Wednesday here in the States and already made all kind of plans for the next three months. I am nine years younger and could not keep up with her. The knee replacement was a blessing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> My sister had both knees replaced (about six months apart) at 78 years and a shoulder fixed at 80. She travels back and forth between Austria and Virginia every three months. She is almost 83 years old now, and had to slow down a bit after two strokes, but she still is in remarkable shape. She lives by herself and does quite well. She arrived Wednesday here in the States and already made all kind of plans for the next three months. I am nine years younger and could not keep up with her. The knee replacement was a blessing.


What an amazing person. I hope you'll have the same good health.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this video.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an amazing person. I hope you'll have the same good health.


 That is wonderful news. Glad she is not letting it hold her down.

:-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. Was "daring" part of it?


nope


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What an amazing person. I hope you'll have the same good health.


She is truly amazing. But don't get involved in a political conversation with her. Her views are way to liberal for me. She is a retired University Prof. and thinks the world are her students. She was always that way and very hard to get along with. Her husband passed away 12 years ago. He was the only one that could reign her in when she started to rant. Now she doesn't listen to anyone. I am glad I don't live close, so we don't argue over silly things like Obama or the political situation in Europe. Otherwise she is a great person.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> (Ingried, too?) You're all welcome.
> 
> SOCR - going to a soccer game?
> Slipping Out for Cool Recreation?


The lefties drink scotch! They are such children planning a party but think it is wonderful that the "elephants" out of the ball room!

Lets crash it! The elephants sure could do a lot more damage than the donkeys. I'm being nice!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> My sister had both knees replaced (about six months apart) at 78 years and a shoulder fixed at 80. She travels back and forth between Austria and Virginia every three months. She is almost 83 years old now, and had to slow down a bit after two strokes, but she still is in remarkable shape. She lives by herself and does quite well. She arrived Wednesday here in the States and already made all kind of plans for the next three months. I am nine years younger and could not keep up with her. The knee replacement was a blessing.


Wow, she sounds wonderful you are so lucky to have her with you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope


Yarnie, how is your DH today?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Sad but true. Then mosie down the road and hit "Petticoat Junction"


Those were good TV shows as today, imagination has gone out the window, or it is all about sex!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> And on down the road to "The Beverly Hillbillies" - with Granny's home cookin!


Don't forget her home brew!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> She is truly amazing. But don't get involved in a political conversation with her. Her views are way to liberal for me. She is a retired University Prof. and thinks the world are her students. She was always that way and very hard to get along with. Her husband passed away 12 years ago. He was the only one that could reign her in when she started to rant. Now she doesn't listen to anyone. I am glad I don't live close, so we don't argue over silly things like Obama or the political situation in Europe. Otherwise she is a great person.


I get it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very good article - thanks for posting this.


Yes, Joey very true, thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> FreedomFries - I have been observing your posts and the responses that you have been getting. I find it amazing that the Christian right are so fascinated by you. Not to take anything away from you but they seem to act like you are an oddity, rare or hard to find in this society. I suppose it is the sheltered lives they lead. So dull, so boring. Whomever or whatever you are I am glad you are here.


My life is very fulfilled as I'm happy just to wake up every morning. I don't think FF is odd just different but don't think she is gay as I was just joshing her, but had fun doing it.

At least she was surprised by the statement and openly agreed that I was right!

Why don't you lefties take her to your "site" and party?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLVl6ChRJb4&feature=share Love this video.


Thanks CB as I lived it too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks CB as I lived it too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Could not sleep so went to the KP site of L.O.L.L to have some fun check it out!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Jane, was just wondering with all the pictures of men they lust over, where is Anthony Weiner's? I mean he loves posting his picture, I am sure he would take it as a compliment having it reposted. But their choice of single malt is nice. Just wondering where they get their money to buy the 'top shelf' stuff? Did Obama start a stimulus program to subsidize the whiskey industry? It would be a nice pairing: Obamaphones+ Obamawhiskey. All they need are one of the Obamaelectric cars to work and they will have a Hat Trick

Off to make breakfast for my sons that are coming over in 20 minutes, then do some yard work on this glorious day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Jane, was just wondering with all the pictures of men they lust over, where is Anthony Weiner's? I mean he loves posting his picture, I am sure he would take it as a compliment having it reposted. But their choice of single malt is nice. Just wondering where they get their money to buy the 'top shelf' stuff? Did Obama start a stimulus program to subsidize the whiskey industry? It would be a nice pairing: Obamaphones+ Obamawhiskey. All they need are one of the Obamaelectric cars to work and they will have a Hat Trick
> 
> Off to make breakfast for my sons that are coming over in 20 minutes, then do some yard work on this glorious day.


Have a wonderful day great lady as I know I will but we are expecting rain shortly after 12 noon so as slow as I am, I best get busy!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Could not sleep so went to the KP site of L.O.L.L to have some fun check it out!


At your suggestion I went to check this site out. The initial post says:

"Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully."

Members (agreeing posters) include:

BeattyPatty
Cheeky Blighter
off2knit
susanmoss2000
SeattleSoul
alcameron
GWPlayer
and others I have not seen on this site

They don't want conservatives on their site (a little paranoia?), but they want to disrupt this site. Topics include:

Glad Margaret Thatcher is dead.
Plans to "get" the democrats voting against gun control legislation.
Pay discrepancies between males/females with no overview as to why this occurs.
Who's the best politician? (only liberals need apply)
Shared a link to a newsletter hoping the Boston bomber(s) were white Americans. (Why anyone would want another crazy white man killing people escapes me. Glad this author was proven wrong.)
How hopelessly stupid anyone not agreeing with them is.

Need I say more? These are liberal bigots not seeking discussion and wanting only to be patted on the back for their political acumen.

Oddly, I didn't see FreedomFries, which makes me agree with you, it is one of those listed above.

I suggest we throw out a good topic, such as, "How can Islamic terrorism be stopped?"


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Jane, was just wondering with all the pictures of men they lust over, where is Anthony Weiner's? I mean he loves posting his picture, I am sure he would take it as a compliment having it reposted. But their choice of single malt is nice. Just wondering where they get their money to buy the 'top shelf' stuff? Did Obama start a stimulus program to subsidize the whiskey industry? It would be a nice pairing: Obamaphones+ Obamawhiskey. All they need are one of the Obamaelectric cars to work and they will have a Hat Trick
> 
> Off to make breakfast for my sons that are coming over in 20 minutes, then do some yard work on this glorious day.


Weiner is so disgusting. Can you believe he will probably be elected NY City's mayor? But, I guess the Democrats who will vote for him like his actions and ethics. Personally, I think he has narcissistic tendancies or a narcissistic personality disorder (NPD). Some NPD's act out sexually in inappropriate ways, but all of them have a heightened interest in their body's beauty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, how is your DH today?


he was fine till he startaed over doing and paid for it last night. Men never learn that when told to rest it means rest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> At your suggestion I went to check this site out. The initial post says:
> 
> "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully."
> 
> ...


Isn't it something, we are so mean according to them. But when we meantion God, facts they just fall all over themselves to call others names.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The lefties drink scotch! They are such children planning a party but think it is wonderful that the "elephants" out of the ball room!
> 
> Lets crash it! The elephants sure could do a lot more damage than the donkeys. I'm being nice!


Will not crash their site as it is just sinking to their level. They can't keep each other happy unless they attack other's that why they come on here and smoking. 
Let them have their site. they really need each other.
the two Nancy's will soon take it out on the rest of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Weiner is so disgusting. Can you believe he will probably be elected NY City's mayor? But, I guess the Democrats who will vote for him like his actions and ethics. Personally, I think he has narcissistic tendancies or a narcissistic personality disorder (NPD). Some NPD's act out sexually in inappropriate ways, but all of them have a heightened interest in their body's beauty.


you are so right, it is unbeleiveable the way this country is going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> My sister had both knees replaced (about six months apart) at 78 years and a shoulder fixed at 80. She travels back and forth between Austria and Virginia every three months. She is almost 83 years old now, and had to slow down a bit after two strokes, but she still is in remarkable shape. She lives by herself and does quite well. She arrived Wednesday here in the States and already made all kind of plans for the next three months. I am nine years younger and could not keep up with her. The knee replacement was a blessing.


Hope you enjoy your visit together, she is amazinag. You must be very proud of her, and am sure she is proud of you too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope all have a good and BLESSED Day. We have had two days of beautiful weather, and sun sun sun. So am out to play in it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Will not crash their site as it is just sinking to their level. They can't keep each other happy unless they attack other's that why they come on here and smoking.
> Let them have their site. they really need each other.
> the two Nancy's will soon take it out on the rest of them.


I don't agree with their politics, and they don't want anyone there who is not liberal. I don't seek an argument with rhem, so I won't go back. But it is good to know who is criticizing conservatives, and yet coming here for discussion and disruption. I don't think I'll post to them any longer either on this it isn't worth the effort. Their minds are closed to real discussion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lunch break

New names to add to list, both the same posting, Kankroknit, and ynel.....

Sure they will reveal who they are as the two of them can't seem to get their acts together. 

Seem all they can do is change names to funny.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you enjoy your visit together, she is amazinag. You must be very proud of her, and am sure she is proud of you too.


Our visits are not any different now that she is in the States, since she has her home in Virginia and we live in Texas. It's just cheaper to talk on the phone when she is in the States. 
Talked to her this morning and she already complained about the News-cast in the States. European News are just more up to date and not so biased according to her. She must watch CNN. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.
Elfie


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> At your suggestion I went to check this site out.
> 
> They don't want conservatives on their site (a little paranoia?), but they want to disrupt this site. Topics include:
> 
> Need I say more? These are liberal bigots not seeking discussion and wanting only to be patted on the back for their political acumen.


Knit Crazy, the progressives had a forum on the KP site all to themselves. The end result was they began fighting among themselves and basically imploded. They are "nice" to one another on their thread and then come to these two sites and unleash their nasty comments and poor behavior on the rest of us. The best way to handle the mean girls is to ignore them. The participants are the same as on the ill fated forum, with a few newbies thrown in.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Knit Crazy, the progressives had a forum on the KP site all to themselves. The end result was they began fighting among themselves and basically imploded. They are "nice" to one another on their thread and then come to these two sites and unleash their nasty comments and poor behavior on the rest of us. The best way to handle the mean girls is to ignore them. The participants are the same as on the ill fated forum, with a few newbies thrown in.


Thanks, I agree. I think the best thing is to ignore them too. I guess their new site will eventually implode as well. Anyway, it is not my concern. I won't be watching L.O.L.L. to witness it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Weiner is so disgusting. Can you believe he will probably be elected NY City's mayor? But, I guess the Democrats who will vote for him like his actions and ethics. Personally, I think he has narcissistic tendancies or a narcissistic personality disorder (NPD). Some NPD's act out sexually in inappropriate ways, but all of them have a heightened interest in their body's beauty.


Nice postings, you speak the truth

Why wouldn't New Yorkers vote for him? Look at the idiot Democrats that keep voting for Marian Barry in DC. They reflect the people they vote for, don't you think?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Nice postings, you speak the truth
> 
> Why wouldn't New Yorkers vote for him? Look at the idiot Democrats that keep voting for Marian Barry in DC. They reflect the people they vote for, don't you think?


You are probably right, but they aren't thinking clearly and will regret it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

They can't regret a decision that they will never a was a wrong one in the first place. Charlie Wrangle also comes to mind as a real pillar of the legislature.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How about Barney Frank, what he said after the Boston bombing. Now that was class, I could not believe what this man had to say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Such a lovely day today, finial feels like spring. West coast Kitty how is the weather up your way.
Fishing starts next week. They showed pictures of up north today, still have 21 inches of ice on lakes up there. By this time they are open. Must be due to gobal warming. 
the Mississippi flooding has started, hope it won't be as bad this year. I do know that Minn. still has snow to melt also . I don't think we have it as bad as other state further down. The river behind the house is back to normal. I should say Creek but they do call it a river. 

I have finial got the vest pass the point of ripping out. Now having said that I know what will happen. But will be glad to have it half way done. It has a lovely leaf lace pattern in it and done from front to back. So seaming will not be bad. 

Hope everyone had a good day. Off to watch a bit of TV and knit.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't forget her home brew!


LOL!!! Was it fermented corn syrup do you think???


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Those were good TV shows as today, imagination has gone out the window, or it is all about sex!


Seems as though it is reality shows which I detest and never watch. Well - I do like Dancing with the Stars because I wish I could dance.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How about Barney Frank, what he said after the Boston bombing. Now that was class, I could not believe what this man had to say.


Barney did more to cause the housing collapse than any other man, yet he escaped prosecution. His partner ran Fannie Mae and that quasi-political organization knowingly took on financially risky housing. Barney knew it, provided political cover for him, and profited from the deal.

Rangel cheated on his taxes and got away with it, and so did Tim Geitner. They both should be in prison.

Werner is a sad, sicko, who will commit his sexually predatory acts again. I pity his wife and child, but I pity more a great city that he will embarrass. People with NPD can't change their behavior. They are driven to repeat their acting out.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> At your suggestion I went to check this site out. The initial post says:
> 
> "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully."
> 
> ...


Hello - GWPlver here. I do tend to be moderate left but I do think I have been quite respectful here and will continue to do so. Just because I tend to be somewhat liberal does not mean I am not a decent person. Merely means I have a different view.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> At your suggestion I went to check this site out. The initial post says:
> 
> "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully."
> 
> ...


Here is my answer: Islamic terrorism is difficult to stop. As with the Boston bombings, you have "home grown" terrorists - they were investigated but deemed not to be a threat. We have become a global society. While the simplistic approach of closing our borders sounds good - it won't occur because we allow people to enter with work visas. I have no idea what we do. So that is my answer as a moderate leftie.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Ladies, I am going to respectfully bow out of this thread because you are correct, it is your thread. I will post in the LOLL thread. I thank you for treating me with respect.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm posting the following on all three topics I mention, so here goes:

Let me say something about Smoking and Obamacare, Ladies of the Liberal Left and "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls. As Knit Crazy pointed out, LOLL started out with this mission statement: "Ladies of the Liberal Left is a political thread where we discuss current issues and thoughts without negativity. If you are thinking of causing negative waves in this thread, then just stay away. Your opinions are valued only if you can share them respectfully." Yes, I've posted here and on the other two topics. Knit Crazy has pointed this out. No, my posts haven't always been constructive and positive. No, it isn't just lefties who make negative and destructive remarks. That kind of thing seems to be an equal opportunity deal.

None of us has to continue to do this. We could change. The LOLL could follow their mission statement and do what they said they wanted to do in the first place. Everybody could do the same. So far, this hasn't happened. Knit Crazy identified a very real situation that just keeps keeping on. I know I'll come in for all sorts of criticism, but I'll take the first step. When I want to post something, I'll edit myself to say what I have to say as constructively and positively as possible, under the most appropriate topic.

If I recall correctly, FF Wearing Denim and Pearls , was started so interested people had a place to have some fun and talk about various things that were happening in their lives, including in their religious lives. That means no more posts from me there that don't conform to the original purpose of the topic. As someone who is consciously learning to become a Catholic, I can use a place where I feel free to talk about my religious development and what's on my mind about that at any given moment.

Smoking and Obamacare seems to be a free-for-all slug fest. I urge everyone to stop slugging and start talking like grownups. I've already quoted the stated purpose of LOLL, and urge all the participants in that topic to stick to what they said they wanted to do.

I hope we can all find ways to retire to our mutual corners and come out as reasonable adults who remember their manners, and how to behave towards others, especially those we disagree with. I'm saying this because I am heartily sick and tired of what's been happening to all three topics. Copy me if you would like to. Ignore me if you would rather do that. I just hope what I've said here will have a good effect on all of us, and help get us all back on track.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul:

I agree with everything you've said. I think Smoking and Obamacare is beyond help - it has been too trashed by all sides. I think we should just close it down. Everyone seems to be fine until one of three things happens:

Someone brings up a controversial subject in a nasty way,
Someone responds to a controversial comment in an attacking way,
or
Someone criticizes and demeans another person with a personal attack.

It's always started by a person speaking in a nasty way. If we could all do as you say, edit our comments, maybe we could even discuss controversial subjects. 

If that can't work, then let's let the liberals stay with their topics and the conservatives with theirs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonbf3, thanks for your response to my long post about how some of us are behaving on the so-called political topics. I really appreciate it. I agree that S&O is beyond hope, and the best thing is to let it alone so it can die a quiet death. If I recall correctly, it was a largely conservative topic when it started, but somehow managed to get completely mixed up with all sorts of people expressing themselves, mostly in an unpleasant way.

Someone does always seem to lose it at some point. I hope we can reduce that somehow. The liberals have LOLL, but I'm not sure if there is a topic committed to conservatives. "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls" didn't seem to be a political thread at first, but now some pretty intense political discussion takes place. I'd really like to see it concentrate on what people want to say about their lives, offer each other mutual support, and be a place where "God" isn't a dirty word. Maybe someone needs to start "Cafe for Conservative Conversation". Then we'd have LOLL and COCC. :-D 

I'm wondering if it might be best for everyone if we asked Admin to reinstate the ancient KP rule banning political and religious discussion. I'm not sure those discussions are doing anyone any good. What do you think? For that matter, what do all of you think? Admin might be moved to reinstate that old rule if enough people request it.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm wondering if it might be best for everyone if we asked Admin to reinstate the ancient KP rule banning political and religious discussion. I'm not sure those discussions are doing anyone any good. What do you think? For that matter, what do all of you think? Admin might be moved to reinstate that old rule if enough people request it.


As a non American I think this would be a great idea. My ideas of religion and politics are so vastly different from the American point of view. Much like our spelling in a way, each is different each is valid. Very similar to calling the evening meal 'dinner' or 'tea' really.

My mother always said "no religion, no politics, no sex. If you want to discuss these topics take them outside, do not discuss them at the dinner table.

We should attack the message, not the messenger.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bonbf3, thanks for your response to my long post about how some of us are behaving on the so-called political topics. I really appreciate it. I agree that S&O is beyond hope, and the best thing is to let it alone so it can die a quiet death. If I recall correctly, it was a largely conservative topic when it started, but somehow managed to get completely mixed up with all sorts of people expressing themselves, mostly in an unpleasant way.
> 
> Someone does always seem to lose it at some point. I hope we can reduce that somehow. The liberals have LOLL, but I'm not sure if there is a topic committed to conservatives. "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls" didn't seem to be a political thread at first, but now some pretty intense political discussion takes place. I'd really like to see it concentrate on what people want to say about their lives, offer each other mutual support, and be a place where "God" isn't a dirty word. Maybe someone needs to start "Cafe for Conservative Conversation". Then we'd have LOLL and COCC. :-D
> 
> I'm wondering if it might be best for everyone if we asked Admin to reinstate the ancient KP rule banning political and religious discussion. I'm not sure those discussions are doing anyone any good. What do you think? For that matter, what do all of you think? Admin might be moved to reinstate that old rule if enough people request it.


I do not agree with you about the religious discussion. There is no problem on this thread that I have read. If someone can't control themselves then the administration should deal with that person. If I have a question about someone's religion I should be able to ask. If a friend would like prayer in her time of need, she should be able to ask. What you propose is censorship.

If you don't like this thread start your own with your own mission statement. This thread is fine just the way it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ynel said:


> As a non American I think this would be a great idea. My ideas of religion and politics are so vastly different from the American point of view. Much like our spelling in a way, each is different each is valid. Very similar to calling the evening meal 'dinner' or 'tea' really.
> 
> My mother always said "no religion, no politics, no sex. If you want to discuss these topics take them outside, do not discuss them at the dinner table.
> 
> We should attack the message, not the messenger.


Ynel,

My mother said the same thing!

It's interesting that we're from different countries, and yet our mothers both gave the same good advice. People used to know that fighting and hard feelings weren't good, and they avoided things that caused them.

Seeking ways to get along - that's heartwarming - certainly better than dwelling on our differences and trying to get each other to change.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I do not agree with you about the religious discussion. There is no problem on this thread that I have read. If someone can't control themselves then the administration should deal with that person. If I have a question about someone's religion I should be able to ask. If a friend would like prayer in her time of need, she should be able to ask. What you propose is censorship.
> 
> If you don't like this thread start your own with your own mission statement. This thread is fine just the way it is.


I agree that this link is better than most. Maybe that's why SeattleSoul chose this place to raise the subject.

It can be uplifting and helpful to talk amiably about religion. I enjoy that. But the arguing about politics has been getting out of hand. And then we have the link between religion and politics when discussing gay marriage, abortion, first amendment, etc.

I guess what really has to happen is for people to discuss in a friendly way. There will always be a few who want to stir the pot. Maybe the question is what does a friendly group do about a contributor who is trying to cause trouble?

I'd say respond only with kindness and don't take the bait. Enter the "discussion" of the topic without getting personal. Eventually the person will either realize what the tone of our topic is or get bored and move on.

What do others think?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

i agree with Off2Knit. No one is required to read/respond to any thread on KP. Apparently people do want to talk/discuss politics and religion and do not want to go to those other forums. We just have to remember we are KP friends and reply accordingly. JMO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Seems as though it is reality shows which I detest and never watch. Well - I do like Dancing with the Stars because I wish I could dance.


You can't dance I can't sing. Granddaughter after I had song told her mom Grandma can't sing. We all had a good laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Barney did more to cause the housing collapse than any other man, yet he escaped prosecution. His partner ran Fannie Mae and that quasi-political organization knowingly took on financially risky housing. Barney knew it, provided political cover for him, and profited from the deal.
> 
> Rangel cheated on his taxes and got away with it, and so did Tim Geitner. They both should be in prison.
> 
> Werner is a sad, sicko, who will commit his sexually predatory acts again. I pity his wife and child, but I pity more a great city that he will embarrass. People with NPD can't change their behavior. They are driven to repeat their acting out.


Thank youf or some of the things I did not know. I did know the Att. genral did not pay his taxes either. Amzing, just amazing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank youf or some of the things I did not know. I did know the Att. genral did not pay his taxes either. Amazing, just amazing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> LOL!!! Was it fermented corn syrup do you think???


Is that boot leg liquor???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I do not agree with you about the religious discussion. There is no problem on this thread that I have read. If someone can't control themselves then the administration should deal with that person. If I have a question about someone's religion I should be able to ask. If a friend would like prayer in her time of need, she should be able to ask. What you propose is censorship.
> 
> If you don't like this thread start your own with your own mission statement. This thread is fine just the way it is.


Agree with you. I am for one getting tired of the insulting of someones beliefs when they come on here, especial when only meant to insult. As a couple on the left feel it is their right to come on here and do it, what makes them think that we do not have the right to responsed on smoking, I don't go on there site for that purpose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree that this link is better than most. Maybe that's why SeattleSoul chose this place to raise the subject.
> 
> It can be uplifting and helpful to talk amiably about religion. I enjoy that. But the arguing about politics has been getting out of hand. And then we have the link between religion and politics when discussing gay marriage, abortion, first amendment, etc.
> 
> ...


I think we have tried to do that for a while and still they feel the need to come here and insult us. They want their space then give us ours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

seem they are already starting again, above post was not done by me. The one before that was.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> My mom had one and it took her months. She spent several weeks in a rehab place, then home visits, then PT. She waited too long, and the age thing was an issue. She is much better now, so in the long run it was worth it. But they do take longer than hips
> 
> Hope she is doing well


Thanks , havn't been able to get in touch as am sure she is resting, as was told she will be in a assited living for a while, and husband not a phone talker. I just wonder if there is a lot of pain, as she had both knees done. Hate getting old and knowing that the parts are falling apart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty, what yarn is popular up there? What patterns seem to be also. Love hearing about what our neighbors up north are doing.

Ask last night how is the weather up there? Is it warming up, do you still have snow???
Hope to hear from you.

How is the husband doing with diet. It is a benifit that we can lose weight on heart diet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy have you read Proof of Heaven yet? It is by a Neurosurgeon's Eben Alexander, M.D. He writes of his journey into death and coming back and changed his belief in God. It is a true story of what happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane's story about her farming neighbours reminded me of some of my in-laws neighbours. DH grew up on a farm in Alberta and some of the family have continued farming but there have been a lot smaller acreages developed with families moving out from the city. Hasn't really been a problem until the last 10 years or so when several families moved into the area thinking they liked the "rural lifestyle" but have constant complaints about the cattle noise and smell and the dirt and cow pies on the road when they want to race their $1000 bikes. The stories are hilarious but not so funny when they try to have new by-laws that restrict farming activities


That is happening around here too. They build these great big homesin rural farm country and then complain. This is called the dairy state for a reason. They like up there by you, are law happy to change into what they think it should be it should be. A lot of the farms here have been pass down through generations, then along comes a city dweller, and wants it to what they think it should be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well off to start the day gray here, but warming up, finially a little touch of spring. Grilling out tonight yeah. Less work and dishes done by the man of the house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article and thought I would share a part, please read the entire article
> 
> America In Crisis
> 
> ...


Joeysomma - I think this message applies to most of the world. It's so easy to get caught up in the things that aren't really important and lose sight of the values that should be most important to us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Such a lovely day today, finial feels like spring. West coast Kitty how is the weather up your way.
> Fishing starts next week. They showed pictures of up north today, still have 21 inches of ice on lakes up there. By this time they are open. Must be due to gobal warming.
> the Mississippi flooding has started, hope it won't be as bad this year. I do know that Minn. still has snow to melt also . I don't think we have it as bad as other state further down. The river behind the house is back to normal. I should say Creek but they do call it a river.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie - glad you had such a beautiful day, the feeling of spring sure lifts the spirits. Your vest sounds beautiful, hope you let us see it when it's done. Hope your DH is following your advice and healing up ok.

Our little corner of Canada is sometimes called "Canada's Mediterranean", we don't usually have too many days below freezing and only a little snow now and then and in the summer most days are in the 75 to 85 range with just a few odd days when it gets hotter than that. We do get a lot of rain in the winter though and some people find that depressing. We moved here from Alberta which has real extremes in weather.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Seattle Soul - I'd also like to see more respect in some of the postings on the 3 sites but I think some people just like to score points and get their digs in. The worst offenders aren't likely to change their behaviour.

I don't comment on the specifics of American politics - but the issues of the size and role of government and it's encroachment on people's lives, political games and economic issues also apply to Canada (and probably most other countries too) and I would like to see those discussions continue. I also value sharing prayers and other faith based topics and really would hate to see that stopped.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree that this link is better than most. Maybe that's why SeattleSoul chose this place to raise the subject.
> 
> It can be uplifting and helpful to talk amiably about religion. I enjoy that. But the arguing about politics has been getting out of hand. And then we have the link between religion and politics when discussing gay marriage, abortion, first amendment, etc.
> 
> ...


I think that truly obnoxious comments coming from someone like FF should be ignored. Humour is also a good deflector - I liked how Bonbf responded to Cheeky's code - turn it into something cute. Other times the comments should be challenged - I liked how CB called Cheeky on the fact that she constantly brings racism into the discussion. I think those challenges could be used more often. I like how many posters provide links that help me become better informed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West coast Kitty, what yarn is popular up there? What patterns seem to be also. Love hearing about what our neighbors up north are doing.
> 
> Ask last night how is the weather up there? Is it warming up, do you still have snow???
> Hope to hear from you.
> ...


I was a good girl last night and did my accounts so am now catching up on all the posts. DH has problems digesting red meat and too much gluten is a problem for him but his weight and blood pressure are excellent. Sometimes I think his blood pressure is too low - I've kidded him that he should wear a bracelet that says "pinch me, I'm probably not in shock but just sleeping". We've enjoyed your recipes for the sauces because plain chicken and fish can get boring for him.

There are so many wonderful yarns to choose from - lots of hats, scarves, cowls, handwarmers, socks, and lots and lots of baby items. Not as many adult sweaters though. Would love to see your vest when you're done


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Seems as though it is reality shows which I detest and never watch. Well - I do like Dancing with the Stars because I wish I could dance.


Yes, I enjoy Dancing with the Stars too as it is work not just walking through a door where people laugh stupidly!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Is that boot leg liquor???


Moonshine!  I had an old timer to tell me to drink some moonshine daily as it would help my lungs/heart but even if it didn't--I would feel better!

Darn it, could not find any moonshine to try!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't make comments about anyone's religion as my friends are from diverse religions and that is OK with me. We agree that religion is such a personal thing to each of us that we do not bring it into our conversations.

I do appreciate anyone's prayers in any religion as I'm sure they all go to the same place! I also offer prayers to anyone who might need them.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

West Coast Kitty, I posted my long remarks here, on "Smoking and Obamacare, and "Ladise of the Liberal Left. I really appreciate your replies. So far, humor and ignoring the really obnoxious stuff doesn't seem to be doing as much as I would like. People are criticising and attacking each other, and someone always seems to end up getting hurt. I'm hoping for the best, and that what I had to say will improve some of the worst behavior. I'm also pessimistic enough to think all that will happen is that I'll come in for some of that criticism and those attacks I mentioned.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must finish food for our dinner tonight so talk later.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, my new avatar was inspired by you. I wanted to show you a picture from my life, a long time ago, that I thought you'd enjoy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I like that pic. Made me smile.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like that pic. Made me smile.


Do you mean my new avatar? It makes me smile, too, and remember some good times.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Seattle - I like your new avatar also. Would you like to share the story?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The housing crisis is still hanging on. It is not improving as it should be this far into a "recovery". The number of homeowners defaulting on a HAMP Program - Home Affordable Modification Program, launched in 2009, is increasing. As of March 31, it hit 46.1%. The Treasury's data shows that the longer a homeowner remains in HAMP, the more likely they are to re-default out of the program.

HAMP mortgages are modified to lower monthly payments by cutting interest rates and extending terms, among other actions. HAMP was supposed to help 3 to 4M at risk homeowners avoid foreclosure. As of March 31, only 2M HAMP modifications had been started and 54% of these have been canceled.

These are homeowners that had/have more home then they could possibly afford. What makes the government think they would be able to pay their mortgages with some modifications. The homeowners are still in way over their heads, thus HAMP just prolonged the road to foreclosure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

What happens when you organize a protest and march and nobody comes?

Stop the NRA Protest and March was sponsored by CREDO, Occupy the NRA, , Every Child Matters, Moveon, United for Change, USA, NY'ers Against Gun Violence, The Other 98%, We Act Radio, etc.

Perhaps not as many people are actually against gun ownership after all. It's pretty pathetic when such groups can only round up a few dozen protesters.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Seattle - I like your new avatar also. Would you like to share the story?


That's a picture of someone I met when I was 16, but taken about 9 years later. The little girl grew up to be a lovely woman, but the man, unfortunately died in the fall of 2010. They're both a part of my now huge extended family.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy have you read Proof of Heaven yet? It is by a Neurosurgeon's Eben Alexander, M.D. He writes of his journey into death and coming back and changed his belief in God. It is a true story of what happen.


I'll get a copy and read it. I loved reading "Heaven Is For Real" and especially loved the way the young man learned about Jesus.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> That's a picture of someone I met when I was 16, but taken about 9 years later. The little girl grew up to be a lovely woman, but the man, unfortunately died in the fall of 2010. They're both a part of my now huge extended family.


I'm glad it made you smile - happy memories along with the sad. One of my brothers also died in 2010 and the strangest things can bring back memories that can get me to laugh and cry (sometimes even at the same time)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad it made you smile - happy memories along with the sad. One of my brothers also died in 2010 and the strangest things can bring back memories that can get me to laugh and cry (sometimes even at the same time)


I know what you mean. I'm making a nice dinner today for my mother's birthday. We always put a picture of my Dad on the table for special occassions, which we'll do today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know what you mean. I'm making a nice dinner today for my mother's birthday. We always put a picture of my Dad on the table for special occassions, which we'll do today.


Happy Birthday to Mom!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my the "mature ones" are out and about. I visualize fingers in the ears screaming nee nee nee neeee na na. Or it could be lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal. Bunch of 3 year olds. Well off to eat dinner. TTFN, for those of you from Rio Linda, that means ta ta for now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Do you mean my new avatar? It makes me smile, too, and remember some good times.


That's very sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yuck rip out two rows so far, usual forget yarn over's in lace pattern and have not, but no I have an extra stitch and can't find where I did it. 

Enjoyed the sun,rest of the week low over head rain every day who ever said we will go right into summer is right high tomorrow in the 80's thats not spring weather.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Do you mean my new avatar? It makes me smile, too, and remember some good times.


Who was the child? She is very cute! And the man?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know what you mean. I'm making a nice dinner today for my mother's birthday. We always put a picture of my Dad on the table for special occassions, which we'll do today.


Happy birthday to your mother. What special meal did you have?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yuck rip out two rows so far, usual forget yarn over's in lace pattern and have not, but no I have an extra stitch and can't find where I did it.
> 
> Enjoyed the sun,rest of the week low over head rain every day who ever said we will go right into summer is right high tomorrow in the 80's thats not spring weather.


What are you knitting? I have a shawl started, but cannot figure it out so will have to spend some time re-reading the pattern. Spending too much time on KP. Ha


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The weather man earlier said we have had the 3rd wettest April's on record with 8.56 inches so far this month. We were not flooded this time thank goodness, but north if us cars in the street were in water up to the top of the cars just leaving the very top out.

It is still raining but slowly today/tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What are you knitting? I have a shawl started, but cannot figure it out so will have to spend some time re-reading the pattern. Spending too much time on KP. Ha


I am making a vest, that has a lace leaf pattern in it. It's a cropped vest. Plus it is knitted all in one pieace. It is driving me crazy but refuse to stop, have now rip 5 rows back and found mistake. Now am to tired to want to do it again. Whats happening with shawl pattern maybe if you post one of us could help you. Sometime when having problems some one else can help you. Bet West Coast Kitty may be able to help or one of us here can help you. Have a go at it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It started out gloomy and humid. Sun came out after noon. I took my blankie and pillow out to the back porch swing. I tried to take a nap. It was so pleasant. Sleeping didn't come because of mockingbird chrips, hummingbird fighting then started getting big kisses and hugs from my male Airedale. Walked around looking at flowers that are starting to bloom. Roses, daisies,and phlox. We had breakfast burrios with homemade salsa for supper. While Goodwife is on will work on my gs's alligator again. Hope everyone else had a wonderful Sunday. Yarnie take a break from that vest.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

If the shawl has a repeat across the row, put in stitch markers. So if the repeat is 11 stitches put in stitch markers and make sure you have 11 stitches before going on to the next repeat


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The weather man earlier said we have had the 3rd wettest April's on record with 8.56 inches so far this month. We were not flooded this time thank goodness, but north if us cars in the street were in water up to the top of the cars just leaving the very top out.
> 
> It is still raining but slowly today/tonight.


I'm so glad you didn't get flooded.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cindycolucci said:


> This looks like a great, easy shawl pattern! Mind sharing? I've been wanting to make one but I'm not really into all the lacy ones I see. Just want something that I could even just wrap around with a shawl stick if I wanted. LOL something to go with the jeans and pearls


Sounds good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Denim #2 - 11 days and 75 pages. Going strong. Staying positive. Feeling happy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Who was the child? She is very cute! And the man?


See my post on page 74. They are part of my large extended family, and the picture of this particular father and daughter brings me happy thoughts of when we were all younger. I made it my avatar for now because I thought you in particular would like it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What are you knitting? I have a shawl started, but cannot figure it out so will have to spend some time re-reading the pattern. Spending too much time on KP. Ha


Hey send me the pattern if you want, and I would love to read it and maybe, just maybe there is a mistake in the pattern itself


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hey send me the pattern if you want, and I would love to read it and maybe, just maybe there is a mistake in the pattern itself


Can you spot the mistake by just reading the pattern? I'm impressed! I have so much to learn.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Sometimes. If the yarn overs and k2T don't match it can lead to a math problem. And I will look around and see if I can find an errata if there is one


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

So, I said it would be a good idea to ignore "Smoking and Obamacare" and let it die its own death from neglect. This morning, I haven't taken my own advice. This is temptation in action. I'm really going to have to sit on my hands from now on.

Yesterday was great fun. I made a really nice dinner for Mom's birthday. The only catch was that I seemed to have used every utensil, pot, bowl and pan in my kitchen. Washup wasn't nearly as much fun as the cooking. Most of the time, I washed up after myself as I went along, but suddenly something went wrong and I ended up with a big mess. Oh well...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SS what did you cook for your mother's party? I always mess everything up myself. Tell your mother Happy Birthday.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> SS what did you cook for your mother's party? I always mess everything up myself. Tell your mother Happy Birthday.


Roast Turkey. stuffing, mashed potatoes,, gravy, shrimp salad, sauteed baby zucchini, cornbread, and lemon meringue pie for desert. We have some really good leftovers:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to eat the leftover with you.  Sounds delish!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> So, I said it would be a good idea to ignore "Smoking and Obamacare" and let it die its own death from neglect. This morning, I haven't taken my own advice. This is temptation in action. I'm really going to have to sit on my hands from now on.
> 
> Yesterday was great fun. I made a really nice dinner for Mom's birthday. The only catch was that I seemed to have used every utensil, pot, bowl and pan in my kitchen. Washup wasn't nearly as much fun as the cooking. Most of the time, I washed up after myself as I went along, but suddenly something went wrong and I ended up with a big mess. Oh well...


I know what you mean! When my son's family comes, sometimes I think spaghetti will be easy. But the huge pots and serving bowls, plates and utensils. It adds up, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow - now that's a meal for a celebration! What a nice daughter.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Hey send me the pattern if you want, and I would love to read it and maybe, just maybe there is a mistake in the pattern itself


The pattern is Carol's clever little shawl. I'm down to row 19 I think as put it down for a while as have been on KP too much!

Hope picture comes out so give me some time as I'm slow.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Roast Turkey. stuffing, mashed potatoes,, gravy, shrimp salad, sauteed baby zucchini, cornbread, and lemon meringue pie for desert. We have some really good leftovers:thumbup::thumbup:


Ok, now I'm hungry--sounds good! I can really mess up the kitchen with the pots/pans too. Don't know what has happened to me as I did in my younger days cook for the wheat harvest workers during that time of the year. The straw was bailed and sold also the hay fields were bailed too.

Now, I have trouble cooking for two! Go figure! Guess it is just old age catching up with me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I must get busy as still behind with work so will check back tonight. Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ok, now I'm hungry--sounds good! I can really mess up the kitchen with the pots/pans too. Don't know what has happened to me as I did in my younger days cook for the wheat harvest workers during that time of the year. The straw was bailed and sold also the hay fields were bailed too.
> 
> Now, I have trouble cooking for two! Go figure! Guess it is just old age catching up with me.


I know what you mean. I remember my mother-in-law saying, "Good grief -I can't cook any more!" Neither can I. It's a big deal now.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ok, now I'm hungry--sounds good! I can really mess up the kitchen with the pots/pans too. Don't know what has happened to me as I did in my younger days cook for the wheat harvest workers during that time of the year. The straw was bailed and sold also the hay fields were bailed too.
> 
> Now, I have trouble cooking for two! Go figure! Guess it is just old age catching up with me.


I know what you mean! I remember cooking a full dinner for my youngest's rugby team for after their Sunday afternoon practice. 12+ hungry guys every week. Now cooking for the two of us is a challenge. Tomorrow I'm grilling and will do the rest of the weeks worth of meat all at once. Then I just nuke it to heat it up but it still retains the grilling flavor.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Me too. I am going to sauté some chicken. I made more than I need. I'll make something else with it another day. Chicken Parm maybe. Cook in batches.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I know what you mean! I remember cooking a full dinner for my youngest's rugby team for after their Sunday afternoon practice. 12+ hungry guys every week. Now cooking for the two of us is a challenge. Tomorrow I'm grilling and will do the rest of the weeks worth of meat all at once. Then I just nuke it to heat it up but it still retains the grilling flavor.


For the two of us, we usually have some kind of casserole every week: easy clean-up, lasts two meals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too. I am going to sauté some chicken. I made more than I need. I'll make something else with it another day. Chicken Parm maybe. Cook in batches.


I've never made Chicken Parm (Parmesan?). I should learn - it's one grandson's favorite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

About 10 years ago I would have over 40 young adults to our home for prayer and supper. Once a month. I had the boys bring cokes and the girls cookies. I made whatever for them . I would have 2 buggies full of food. Way to tired to do it again. Plus cleaning the house and yard before they came. Some would stay here until 4:00 in the morning. I never had left overs. Sometimes I didn't even get a bite of it either. Those were some good ole days but not up to it now. At one time I have them 3 out of 4 Sunday nights. But only served snacks. Lukelucy want the chicken parm recipe too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is so easy. I dip pounded chicken in egg. Then I dip in bread crumbs with spices (I use thyme, cheese - top quality Romano, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder) Saute lightly. Not thoroughly cooked through. Then I put in a baking dish that has been coated with sauce. Top with more sauce and mozzarella and bake just to finish cooking and melt the cheese. Sprinkle with more Romano. 

I also make homemade pasta and serve that on the side. My mother was off the boat from Southern Italy, so that is why I make the pasta. I am now starting to make hand crafted homemade pasta (using my hands only - no tools at all. Thought my fussy husband would not like it. He LOVES it. Out of this world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like it is [email protected] Do you make your own sauce? You need to send me the home pasta recipe too. I just ate Indian Tacos but just eat me some of your chicken parm. Thanks!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think our problems started when family left home I still haven't learned how to make soup for two, freeze or send to someone who would like it. 

Don't make the foods I use to like to make as we need to watch what we eat. So it means a new way of cooking. Loved that magazine that came out once a month Cooking for Two. Not being publish any more.

But being the little house wife, that co toes to husband and living in the country 10 miles from State Capital. 
What do I know. Haven't had a chance to get into the big city, with all the chores I have to do. Plus must be at hubby's becken call. 
Since I only have a back woods education don't you know, I am not to bright that is according to a person who seem to know everything. Wants all to know how she never judges any one and is so kind that honey dripp's out of her mouth. 

But hey have to go now out to the barn and milk the cows, and collect the egg's. You do know don't you that Republicans and Independant's are stupid and bible huggers, who can't function with out our husbands telling us what to do. :XD: :XD: :XD: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I make my own sauce. Actually, I go into the fields and pick them (or go to the farm and buy a couple of bushels). I can them or freeze the tomatoes. I make my own sauce from that. It is wonderful. I rarely use canned tomatoes from the store. Work but worth it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I make a lot of soup and keep it on the back porch (it is COLD here in the winter). It freezes. I just heat it up for lunch.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Heeheheh Yarnie. My husband would get a big laugh from that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so easy. I dip pounded chicken in egg. Then I dip in bread crumbs with spices (I use thyme, cheese - top quality Romano, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder) Saute lightly. Not thoroughly cooked through. Then I put in a baking dish that has been coated with sauce. Top with more sauce and mozzarella and bake just to finish cooking and melt the cheese. Sprinkle with more Romano.
> 
> I also make homemade pasta and serve that on the side. My mother was off the boat from Southern Italy, so that is why I make the pasta. I am now starting to make hand crafted homemade pasta (using my hands only - no tools at all. Thought my fussy husband would not like it. He LOVES it. Out of this world.


Can I come over for supper?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

YES! Come any time. I love cooking for people. Would love to have you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I make my own sauce. Actually, I go into the fields and pick them (or go to the farm and buy a couple of bushels). I can them or freeze the tomatoes. I make my own sauce from that. It is wonderful. I rarely use canned tomatoes from the store. Work but worth it.


ya mean you don't live in the country, and pick your own foods? You do know you need to go bare foot in the summer and walk ten feet behind your husband if you are a rep. or indep. Goodness what the matter with you. You have to get with the program, you just have to do as your told, and please don't tell me you have any sense or a brain that you use.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huh,
I live in the country, but I go to another state for the tomatoes because they grow better there. It is a cold state here. Tomatoes are in short supply. 

I do not know how to interpret your message.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Ok, now I'm hungry--sounds good! I can really mess up the kitchen with the pots/pans too. Don't know what has happened to me as I did in my younger days cook for the wheat harvest workers during that time of the year. The straw was bailed and sold also the hay fields were bailed too.
> 
> Now, I have trouble cooking for two! Go figure! Guess it is just old age catching up with me.


I get worn out too when I cook for company. I think my biggest problem is that I used to be good at multi-tasking. I can still do it, but organizing it is now harder than doing it. I used to cook for 6-8 people every night. Now, I cook one or two favorite meals on Saturday, and DH and I eat on it all week. Been on a diet now for 2 months (finally got serious about it). I am using an app called Lose It. It helps me with portion control. You record everything you eat, and the amt. The app figures the calories and lets you know how you stand based on your goal weight and allowed calories each day to reach your goal. You can eat anything you want, but must keep within the calories allowed. My biggest problem in the past was not really knowing what a portion size was. I am learning to be more careful about what I eat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I need to learn how to eat smaller portions. I eat a ton. And it shows. Tell me how!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YES! Come any time. I love cooking for people. Would love to have you.


Everything you mention. I miss New York and Italian foods.

According to other site since we are a bunch of hick. I bet I know what you do in the late summer early fall.

Bet you stomp grapes with your bare feet for wine. Do you have some vino???


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I would love to make my own wine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Huh,
> I live in the country, but I go to another state for the tomatoes because they grow better there. It is a cold state here. Tomatoes are in short supply.
> 
> I do not know how to interpret your message.


Don't take it seriously. Just repeating what I have learned from other site how we on the right are clueless, brainless, and are slaves to our husband, and uneducated. So thought hey if blamed for it might as well act like it too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think our problems started when family left home I still haven't learned how to make soup for two, freeze or send to someone who would like it.
> 
> Don't make the foods I use to like to make as we need to watch what we eat. So it means a new way of cooking. Loved that magazine that came out once a month Cooking for Two. Not being publish any more.
> 
> ...


Oh, you are too funny! Would live to meet you in person as would laugh and laugh with your funny quotes. Guess I worked too hard to be quick with the jokes as everything was so serious in order to survive down on the farm.

Had a neighbor who would say (after her two children started college) that she had to go the barn to whip the animals into having more babies/eggs for them to sell! It was about that way with us as we had 8 years of paying college then youngest went for a Master's Degree so that was another 2 years for a total of 10 years.

Thank goodness we didn't have anymore children!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not a slave to my husband. I just do what I like.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I get worn out too when I cook for company. I think my biggest problem is that I used to be good at multi-tasking. I can still do it, but organizing it is now harder than doing it. I used to cook for 6-8 people every night. Now, I cook one or two favorite meals on Saturday, and DH and I eat on it all week. Been on a diet now for 2 months (finally got serious about it). I am using an app called Lose It. It helps me with portion control. You record everything you eat, and the amt. The app figures the calories and lets you know how you stand based on your goal weight and allowed calories each day to reach your goal. You can eat anything you want, but must keep within the calories allowed. My biggest problem in the past was not really knowing what a portion size was. I am learning to be more careful about what I eat.


Is the app free? I need portion control too. Do I just google it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not a slave to my husband. I just do what I like.


Yarnie was just kidding. We have been told so much from the left that Yarnie jokes about the things they say we do!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,
Thanks for clearing that up. Didn't know how to take it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you are too funny! Would live to meet you in person as would laugh and laugh with your funny quotes. Guess I worked too hard to be quick with the jokes as everything was so serious in order to survive down on the farm.
> 
> Had a neighbor who would say (after her two children started college) that she had to go the barn to whip the animals into having more babies/eggs for them to sell! It was about that way with us as we had 8 years of paying college then youngest went for a Master's Degree so that was another 2 years for a total of 10 years.
> 
> Thank goodness we didn't have anymore children!


It was hard work wasn't it, did not live on a farm, but as this state is the dairy state, have seen how hard they the farmers work to make a living. Not an easy life, but you do know you where blessed, at the end of the day, and looking back bet you would not have traded it for any other way of life. Most of the farmers here wouldn't I know. Most of the old farms have been handed down in the family's for years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not a slave to my husband. I just do what I like.


What do you mean you just do as you like??? Do you mean you do not co toe to the little man. Does that mean you have an education too. Don't tell me you actual work outside of the home, and had a life??? Can't beleive it. Some women can't believe they survived with doing that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I worked, yes. Also did all of the tomatoes stuff. Did it all. No kids. Then had a boss that was EVIL and quit. So, now I just take care of the house.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I worked, yes. Also did all of the tomatoes stuff. Did it all. No kids. Then had a boss that was EVIL and quit. So, now I just take care of the house.[/quote
> 
> Yes, I had a boss like that and I quit too but he tried to tell me that I couldn't so I told him to "hide" and watch that I was out of there and left.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

My boss was going to be the death of me. She was the most screwed up, incompetent, evil thing. I visualize meeting her in the grocery store and telling her that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I worked, yes. Also did all of the tomatoes stuff. Did it all. No kids. Then had a boss that was EVIL and quit. So, now I just take care of the house.


Don't take me seriously lady. Nothing wrong with being a housewife. You work just as hard doing that as a person who works outside the home.

Just have to joke about how one lady preseves us to be.

The likes of her are what I call the dumming down of womenhood in America. Calling others names to make her feel better about herself and her life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am retired after working for 40 years. I have paid my dues.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> > I worked, yes. Also did all of the tomatoes stuff. Did it all. No kids. Then had a boss that was EVIL and quit. So, now I just take care of the house.[/quote
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My boss was going to be the death of me. She was the most screwed up, incompetent, evil thing. I visualize meeting her in the grocery store and telling her that.


I had a boss like that, too. Her higher ups were not happy with how she dealt with me and she was gone soon after I was.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper,

This one got promoted. Could not believe it. Blind leading the blind.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper,
> 
> This one got promoted. Could not believe it. Blind leading the blind.


Peter Principle at its finest. "Employees tend to rise to their level of incompetence."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

You got that one right. The whole staff is up in arms and cannot stand it. People are leaving as soon as they can. It is terrible.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Seattle - glad to hear the birthday dinner went well and you've got great leftovers - we love turkey chowder & soup. I'm really lucky - DH usually does the clean-up


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Portion control = no left overs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> About 10 years ago I would have over 40 young adults to our home for prayer and supper. Once a month. I had the boys bring cokes and the girls cookies. I made whatever for them . I would have 2 buggies full of food. Way to tired to do it again. Plus cleaning the house and yard before they came. Some would stay here until 4:00 in the morning. I never had left overs. Sometimes I didn't even get a bite of it either. Those were some good ole days but not up to it now. At one time I have them 3 out of 4 Sunday nights. But only served snacks. Lukelucy want the chicken parm recipe too.


You were amazing to accomplish such a feast once a month - where did you find room for everyone? We used to have big extended family gatherings at Thanksgiving & Christmas & New Years but haven't done that in years. Now if there's a reunion it's in the summer and pot luck


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy - your chicken and pasta sound delicious. My mom and aunt used to make their own noodles at one time but I've only made spatzle. Haven't made them for a long time - now that all of you have motivated me, might have to make some next Sun


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so easy. I dip pounded chicken in egg. Then I dip in bread crumbs with spices (I use thyme, cheese - top quality Romano, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder) Saute lightly. Not thoroughly cooked through. Then I put in a baking dish that has been coated with sauce. Top with more sauce and mozzarella and bake just to finish cooking and melt the cheese. Sprinkle with more Romano.
> 
> I also make homemade pasta and serve that on the side. My mother was off the boat from Southern Italy, so that is why I make the pasta. I am now starting to make hand crafted homemade pasta (using my hands only - no tools at all. Thought my fussy husband would not like it. He LOVES it. Out of this world.


That's pretty amazing! Thank you for the recipe. I'll try it when my grandson's here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's pretty amazing! Thank you for the recipe. I'll try it when my grandson's here.


(Our youngest granddaughter - 8 months old - is named Lucy - I love that name!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Portion control = no left overs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think our problems started when family left home I still haven't learned how to make soup for two, freeze or send to someone who would like it.
> 
> Don't make the foods I use to like to make as we need to watch what we eat. So it means a new way of cooking. Loved that magazine that came out once a month Cooking for Two. Not being publish any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think our problems started when family left home I still haven't learned how to make soup for two, freeze or send to someone who would like it.
> 
> Don't make the foods I use to like to make as we need to watch what we eat. So it means a new way of cooking. Loved that magazine that came out once a month Cooking for Two. Not being publish any more.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I think our problems started when family left home I still haven't learned how to make soup for two, freeze or send to someone who would like it.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You were amazing to accomplish such a feast once a month - where did you find room for everyone? We used to have big extended family gatherings at Thanksgiving & Christmas & New Years but haven't done that in years. Now if there's a reunion it's in the summer and pot luck


We have a big den. Alot of chairs plus sitting on the floor. We always have potluck with the family too. Going to one next week. Alot of great food. Great cooks. Looking forward to it plus getting to see the folks without it being a funeral.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a big den. Alot of chairs plus sitting on the floor. We always have potluck with the family too. Going to one next week. Alot of great food. Great cooks. Looking forward to it plus getting to see the folks without it being a funeral.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joey, you are too funny. At least we have a sense of humor something the lefties are lacking.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Seattle - glad to hear the birthday dinner went well and you've got great leftovers - we love turkey chowder & soup. I'm really lucky - DH usually does the clean-up


The weather here was warm, so I made potato salad and turkey sandwiches.I think I'll freeze some of the leftover turkey and gravy and make a turkey pot pie when the weather cools down again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all, hope everyone will have a blessed day. Isn't it nice to know we have another day on this earth. Life is good,and we are blessed. We have families that love us, and people who share our lives with friendship and love. we can come on here, and share our lives and not be afraid,that our goverment will not seek us out for what we say or do. We are blessed in so many ways.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, we are Yarnlady. I feel very guilty because I just ordered a ton of yarn. If you saw how much I already have, you'd gasp. I ordered Noro Silk Garden Sock and Nashua Creative Focus Cotton from Little Knits.

If anyone wants to see the most beautiful sweater pattern, google "Bee Balm Sweater". I have already made the one shown in green and now I want to do a turquoise.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ynel (Apr 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning all, hope everyone will have a blessed day. Isn't it nice to know we have another day on this earth. Life is good,and we are blessed. We have families that love us, and people who share our lives with friendship and love. we can come on here, and share our lives and not be afraid,that our goverment will not seek us out for what we say or do. We are blessed in so many ways.


Yes, every day I count my blessings and say how lucky I am that I live in such a wonderful free country with so many enlightened beings. Australia is a wonderful country to live in.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I need to learn how to eat smaller portions. I eat a ton. And it shows. Tell me how!


The app I use (Lose It) lets you search for a food generically or by brand or by menu item for major restaurant chains. Say you plan to have mashed potatoes. You enter that, and the app gives you the caloric value for 1/8 cup, 1/4 cup, 1/3 cup, 1/2 cup, etc. You judge the amt. and pick it. Then, your daily log records the value and deducts it from your allowed daily calories. If you eat a big meal, you must pick something low in calories for the rest of the day to stay within goal.

I have learned that fruit is low in calories. I eat an apple rather than chips because the apple has crunch but only a few calories. I pick vegetables other than potatoes because they are low in calories and potatoes are higher. Beef is much higher in calories than chicken and seafood is very low unless cooked in butter or in a creamy sauce. I have given up mayonnaise on sandwiches and just use mustard. When you search for a food or condiment and learn it is much higher in calories than you thought, it is a eye opener and you learn that you have choices to make.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, we are Yarnlady. I feel very guilty because I just ordered a ton of yarn. If you saw how much I already have, you'd gasp. I ordered Noro Silk Garden Sock and Nashua Creative Focus Cotton from Little Knits.
> 
> If anyone wants to see the most beautiful sweater pattern, google "Bee Balm Sweater". I have already made the one shown in green and now I want to do a turquoise.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


A women after my own love of yarn. Yea, sounds like a good stash to me. One can never have enough yarn,you are doing good , I for one back you all the way. If I didn't how would I explain my stash. :roll: 
Will have to have a look at the sweater, and see what I missed. One can never have to many patterns to go along with the yarn can one. :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, you are an inspiration this morning. Thank you for your lovely post. It's a blessing to have you with us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning all, hope everyone will have a blessed day. Isn't it nice to know we have another day on this earth. Life is good,and we are blessed. We have families that love us, and people who share our lives with friendship and love. we can come on here, and share our lives and not be afraid,that our goverment will not seek us out for what we say or do. We are blessed in so many ways.


Yarnie, you are an inspiration this morning. Thank you for your lovely post. It's a blessing to have you with us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The app I use (Lose It) lets you search for a food generically or by brand or by menu item for major restaurant chains. Say you plan to have mashed potatoes. You enter that, and the app gives you the caloric value for 1/8 cup, 1/4 cup, 1/3 cup, 1/2 cup, etc. You judge the amt. and pick it. Then, your daily log records the value and deducts it from your allowed daily calories. If you eat a big meal, you must pick something low in calories for the rest of the day to stay within goal.
> 
> I have learned that fruit is low in calories. I eat an apple rather than chips because the apple has crunch but only a few calories. I pick vegetables other than potatoes because they are low in calories and potatoes are higher. Beef is much higher in calories than chicken and seafood is very low unless cooked in butter or in a creamy sauce. I have given up mayonnaise on sandwiches and just use mustard. When you search for a food or condiment and learn it is much higher in calories than you thought, it is a eye opener and you learn that you have choices to make.


That sounds like a very good place to check out thank you. Do you know if they have a site on internet? Have you tried Buffalo? It is better for you than beef, and lower in fat. It must be cook at a lower temp. but is an alternative to beef. I have used it for a while, and do not notice any difference in the taste, as to taste of beef.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, you are an inspiration this morning. Thank you for your lovely post. It's a blessing to have you with us.


As you are too. We all are blessed with each other, aren't we. So much to share from different places in this world.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I worked, yes. Also did all of the tomatoes stuff. Did it all. No kids. Then had a boss that was EVIL and quit. So, now I just take care of the house.


I think everyone has had a boss from hell sometime in their life. Mine was during the time I was putting two kids through college. I had a degree in English, had certification to teach HS English, but no school was hiring. So, I took a Job as a publication editor for a national organization. My boss was the VP. He was both an an attorney and CPA. I was supposed to make his work look good and read well. He was pedantic and didn't think he needed editing, but his own boss knew better. At least he wasn't a sexual predator or anything like that, but he was a chauvinist, disliked even by his boss, and stubbornly unable to embrace the technology needed to handle publications. Just a jerk overall. I didn't feel I could just quit, but I knew I would eventually. So I decided to use the organization for my benefit. I signed up for classes to get another degree in computer technology, which the organization would pay for. It really ticked off my boss (the jerk) and threatened him. So he had me transferred to his boss, who I liked. Eventually, I leveraged that job to another position with another company, which ended up a great improvement.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds like a very good place to check out thank you. Do you know if they have a site on internet? Have you tried Buffalo? It is better for you than beef, and lower in fat. It must be cook at a lower temp. but is an alternative to beef. I have used it for a while, and do not notice any difference in the taste, as to taste of beef.


I have an I-phone and Lise It is a free app in the App Store.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds like a very good place to check out thank you. Do you know if they have a site on internet? Have you tried Buffalo? It is better for you than beef, and lower in fat. It must be cook at a lower temp. but is an alternative to beef. I have used it for a while, and do not notice any difference in the taste, as to taste of beef.


I haven't tried buffalo lately. I checked Lose It - 6 oz buffalo is 243 calories, 6 oz beef is 481 calories. So, buffalo would be a better choice.

Try the www.appstore.com for Lose It.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think everyone has had a boss from hell sometime in their life. Mine was during the time I was putting two kids through college. I had a degree in English, had certification to teach HS English, but no school was hiring. So, I took a Job as a publication editor for a national organization. My boss was the VP. He was both an an attorney and CPA. I was supposed to make his work look good and read well. He was pedantic and didn't think he needed editing, but his own boss knew better. At least he wasn't a sexual predator or anything like that, but he was a chauvinist, disliked even by his boss, and stubbornly unable to embrace the technology needed to handle publications. Just a jerk overall. I didn't feel I could just quit, but I knew I would eventually. So I decided to use the organization for my benefit. I signed up for classes to get another degree in computer technology, which the organization would pay for. It really ticked off my boss (the jerk) and threatened him. So he had me transferred to his boss, who I liked. Eventually, I leveraged that job to another position with another company, which ended up a great improvement.


Awful. I only had one bad boss, and that was when I was a student working after school at the ten-cent store. I asked for time off during exams. He fired me. Thanks, chief.

All my other bosses - all two of them - were very, very nice. One was a summer job with the county. The best of all was our principal when I taught first grade - nice man - good with teachers, good with parents, and - most important - great with kids.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds like a very good place to check out thank you. Do you know if they have a site on internet? Have you tried Buffalo? It is better for you than beef, and lower in fat. It must be cook at a lower temp. but is an alternative to beef. I have used it for a while, and do not notice any difference in the taste, as to taste of beef.


I googled Lose it - there's a website. I haven't looked yet. Sounds promising!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning all, hope everyone will have a blessed day. Isn't it nice to know we have another day on this earth. Life is good,and we are blessed. We have families that love us, and people who share our lives with friendship and love. we can come on here, and share our lives and not be afraid,that our goverment will not seek us out for what we say or do. We are blessed in so many ways.


What a beautiful way to start the morning at KP - thanks Yarnie. It's a bright, sunny morning today and the strong winds we had yesterday have died down. I'm grateful for the many blessings in my life too and much better to think of them than to fuss with negatives.

I'm also blessed to have a wonderful friend that works for me on Tuesdays giving me a day off - even though it sometimes means I spend more time on KP instead of the things I mean to do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Most of my bosses were likeable people although a few weren't very good managers or leaders so I'm lucky that I've never had to deal with really offensive behaviour. My worst boss was a fellow who had never supervised anyone before and was so insecure that he tried to micro manage every one and everything so nothing got accomplished. The team had several meetings with him but he never got over the insecurity and within 6 months transferred out into a non-supervisory job.

I also had 1 truly excellent boss that made the whole team pull together at a time that the whole department was under a lot of pressure and was putting in 65 to 75 hour weeks


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit Crazy,

Good ideas. Ketchup and mustard have a lot of sugar in them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy were do I look for your sweater? Raverlry or kp?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just on google. No KP or Ravelry.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Awful. I only had one bad boss, and that was when I was a student working after school at the ten-cent store. I asked for time off during exams. He fired me. Thanks, chief.
> 
> All my other bosses - all two of them - were very, very nice. One was a summer job with the county. The best of all was our principal when I taught first grade - nice man - good with teachers, good with parents, and - most important - great with kids.


I find it odd that all of the bad bosses I've had during my work career were all women.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now that I think of it Thumper me too. Both women. Older women.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine was in her 40's. I cannot go into it here, but if I told you what she did, you would be appalled. 

Once I asked her a question and she screamed at the TOP of her lungs. Out of control. It was terrible. There is so much I could write. Manipulation, lying, oooie, gooie at times. Then cold as ice. Back and forth with everyone.

She had her dog trained as a therapy dog. But, it was not trained at all. She just wanted to bring it to school. It came into my room and it peed on my rug. She looked at me and said it was my fault. That is the level she is on. Low as you can go. And that is one of the lighter stories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just on google. No KP or Ravelry.


That is a beautiful sweater. Looks just like something I would wear. My favorite colors too! Love all the cables.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

It is so gorgeous in real life. I made one and want to make 2 more. So, now I have more yarn!

Go to Little Knits and you will see Nashua Creative Focus Cotton. See if there is a color you would like.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

P.S.
Let me know if you are going to order, what color if so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> It is so gorgeous in real life. I made one and want to make 2 more. So, now I have more yarn!
> 
> Go to Little Knits and you will see Nashua Creative Focus Cotton. See if there is a color you would like.


Can you take a pic of yours and show us?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

It is the same exact one, including the color in the photo. No different.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

agree - that's a beautiful sweater and would also love to see the one you knit


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

West Coast Kitty,

The one I made is exactly like the one in the picture including the color.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> P.S.
> Let me know if you are going to order, what color if so.


Order?? Who's ordering what and do I want some, too?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper

If you want to make the "Fiona Ellis Bee Balm Sweater" which you can find if you google the above, Little Knits has Nashua Creative Focus Cotton on sale. Real cheap. It is discontinued. You cannot find it in the future. So, google what I quoted and see if you like the sweater and if you like a color on Little Knits. Then get going and order. Very cheap. Gorgeous sweater.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is the photo of the sweater I made. I made it in this exact color, too.

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/11038

Let me know if you order yarn and what color. It's going fast.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Mine was in her 40's. I cannot go into it here, but if I told you what she did, you would be appalled.
> 
> Once I asked her a question and she screamed at the TOP of her lungs. Out of control. It was terrible. There is so much I could write. Manipulation, lying, oooie, gooie at times. Then cold as ice. Back and forth with everyone.
> 
> She had her dog trained as a therapy dog. But, it was not trained at all. She just wanted to bring it to school. It came into my room and it peed on my rug. She looked at me and said it was my fault. That is the level she is on. Low as you can go. And that is one of the lighter stories.


Awful. Drunk with their own power. I've heard stories from friends about principals - terrible to work for. Glad I've retired.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Order?? Who's ordering what and do I want some, too?


My thoughts exactly! :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, she had a power problem and an insecurity problem. No kindness. She wrote me up because I told kids to sit down and get to work. I asked her 2 times about a child (to clarify) and she wrote me up because I had not called a parent (she was notorious for not calling parents AND I kept a log of all my parental calls. I had hundreds...) Then she had me read a book. When the book was discussed (I was supposed to improve my teaching) all she did was discuss how I COULD HELP HER! I wrote/documented everything. At the end of each of 5 torturous meetings, I asked her, "To verify, there was not discussion about my and my performance". Each time I asked, she got madder and madder. There it is. 

I am telling you, I loved my job until she came along. I am still very, very angry at how I was treated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, she had a power problem and an insecurity problem. No kindness. She wrote me up because I told kids to sit down and get to work. I asked her 2 times about a child (to clarify) and she wrote me up because I had not called a parent (she was notorious for not calling parents AND I kept a log of all my parental calls. I had hundreds...) Then she had me read a book. When the book was discussed (I was supposed to improve my teaching) all she did was discuss how I COULD HELP HER! I wrote/documented everything. At the end of each of 5 torturous meetings, I asked her, "To verify, there was not discussion about my and my performance". Each time I asked, she got madder and madder. There it is.
> 
> I am telling you, I loved my job until she came along. I am still very, very angry at how I was treated.


And to think some would say womens lib, save us. I have met only one women boss, that was wonderful kind and helpful. The other three would rather see them in the back room doing the dirty work, that they seem to think is beneath them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, she had a power problem and an insecurity problem. No kindness. She wrote me up because I told kids to sit down and get to work. I asked her 2 times about a child (to clarify) and she wrote me up because I had not called a parent (she was notorious for not calling parents AND I kept a log of all my parental calls. I had hundreds...) Then she had me read a book. When the book was discussed (I was supposed to improve my teaching) all she did was discuss how I COULD HELP HER! I wrote/documented everything. At the end of each of 5 torturous meetings, I asked her, "To verify, there was not discussion about my and my performance". Each time I asked, she got madder and madder. There it is.
> 
> I am telling you, I loved my job until she came along. I am still very, very angry at how I was treated.


Principals have a lot of power over teachers. I've heard so many stories. Had an issue myself with one - a woman - crazy what goes on in schools. And it takes a looong time to get over those injustices, especially when you are powerless to do anything about it but stew.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And to think some would say womens lib, save us. I have met only one women boss, that was wonderful kind and helpful. The other three would rather see them in the back room doing the dirty work, that they seem to think is beneath them.


Maybe it will change. There are career women who are deciding to give it up and stay at home. Medical studies are showing that it's better on the mother to have the first baby early rather than later, like in forties. I'd be fine with going back to the good old days, nuclear family, mom home, dad working. I think it was better than the chaotic anything goes we have now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I know women's lib did some good things, but it also destroyed more than it helped. Sorry to say that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe it will change. There are career women who are deciding to give it up and stay at home. Medical studies are showing that it's better on the mother to have the first baby early rather than later, like in forties. I'd be fine with going back to the good old days, nuclear family, mom home, dad working. I think it was better than the chaotic anything goes we have now.


My mother worked full time when us kids were growing up. But we never realized it. She was a nurse and worked the night shift. She was there when we went to bed and when we woke up. She was a pediatric nurse and thought it was shameful what women started to do to their kids by foisting them in daycare. She once told me, "Of course a woman can have 100%. Job, kids, and home. Problem is that the women ended up with the 100% of what they want and the kids end up with less than 30% of what they need."

Smart woman, my mother.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She was a very smart mother.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knit Crazy,
> 
> Good ideas. Ketchup and mustard have a lot of sugar in them.


Mustard is fat free. I don't add sugar to mine. Actually, I have recently learned to make mustard. You need about 16 oz. mustard seed (I bought yellow mustard seed online quite cheaply) and cover it in white vinegar in a bowl for about a week. No refrigeration needed as mustard and mustard seed doesn't go bad. It takes about a week for the seeds to soften. Then, put them in a food processor and grind. You can add honey and tumeric to get Honey Mustard (honey might show as sugar in store bought mustard). I did that with half the seed (8 oz). To the other 8 oz., I added tequila, a couple jalapeño, tumeric, garlic, some other spices to make Jalapeño Tequila Mustard. It makes great dipping sauce for pretzels. I am not a tequila lover, but you only add a tablespoon or so to the entire mixture. If you'd rather, you could add horseradish instead of the jalapeño. If you do add jalapeño, you should chop finely, so you would see a few pieces of green. I got the idea after I bought a couple of jars commercially produced. Everyone loved it, so I decided to make some and can it for gifts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Knit Crazy,

Now I want to take your recipe and make mustard. Thanks so much for sharing that. I love that kind of thing. 

Did you say it tastes better than the store stuff? Also, spices are very cheap at health food stores.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Went shopping for fruit & veggies and found a new squash called "chayote". Has anyone used it, if so how did you prepare it?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Love that sweater

Will put in my bucket to do


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it odd that all of the bad bosses I've had during my work career were all women.


Actually, I had two great women bosses after I left the organization with a boss from hell. Both were people I liked as friends as well as supervisors. An organization that has women VP's and Directors is my choice for a great working environment. You know then that the organization promotes women.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, she had a power problem and an insecurity problem. No kindness. She wrote me up because I told kids to sit down and get to work. I asked her 2 times about a child (to clarify) and she wrote me up because I had not called a parent (she was notorious for not calling parents AND I kept a log of all my parental calls. I had hundreds...) Then she had me read a book. When the book was discussed (I was supposed to improve my teaching) all she did was discuss how I COULD HELP HER! I wrote/documented everything. At the end of each of 5 torturous meetings, I asked her, "To verify, there was not discussion about my and my performance". Each time I asked, she got madder and madder. There it is.
> 
> I am telling you, I loved my job until she came along. I am still very, very angry at how I was treated.


Sounds like she had real "issues". I don't blame you for being angry.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Knit Crazy,
> 
> Now I want to take your recipe and make mustard. Thanks so much for sharing that. I love that kind of thing.
> 
> Did you say it tastes better than the store stuff? Also, spices are very cheap at health food stores.


It is much better. My daughter's boyfriend likes spicy food. She doesn't, but I gave her a couple jars, and he raved. The best thing about homemade mustard is that you can flavor it in lots of ways. I wouldn't go to the effort to make yellow mustard, but spicy brown mustard (use brown mustard seed) or cherry mustard or jalapeño tequila mustard is expensive and usually only found in specialty stores. I paid $6.95 per jar for the 2 jars of mustard that gave me the idea to make my own (totaling $13.90 plus tax). I probably only paid $18.00 for 32 oz of yellow mustard seed and 8 oz of brown mustard seed. Everything else was already on my shelf. I got 12 (8 oz) jars of each kind of mustard from 16 oz of seed. That's a real cost saving.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Mine was in her 40's. I cannot go into it here, but if I told you what she did, you would be appalled.
> 
> Once I asked her a question and she screamed at the TOP of her lungs. Out of control. It was terrible. There is so much I could write. Manipulation, lying, oooie, gooie at times. Then cold as ice. Back and forth with everyone.
> 
> She had her dog trained as a therapy dog. But, it was not trained at all. She just wanted to bring it to school. It came into my room and it peed on my rug. She looked at me and said it was my fault. That is the level she is on. Low as you can go. And that is one of the lighter stories.


She sounds as if she was a "lefty" as they do the same thing to us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I find it odd that all of the bad bosses I've had during my work career were all women.


Mine too as she drank her lunch so was meaner than mean all afternoon but the main boss looked the other way! I think he drank all day in his office as he never did any work!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,
Make sure you get the yarn. It is discontinued and Little Knits has a big sale. Now is the time.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Off2knit,
> Make sure you get the yarn. It is discontinued and Little Knits has a big sale. Now is the time.


Great more yarn


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Great more yarn


Is there such a thing as too much?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Got some red

Wow the lefties can't handle this Benghazi tragedy aka Obama's Watergate....OW for short.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Went shopping for fruit & veggies and found a new squash called "chayote". Has anyone used it, if so how did you prepare it?


Never heard of it. What does it look like? Did you enjoy your day off?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Got some red
> 
> Wow the lefties can't handle this Benghazi tragedy aka Obama's Watergate....OW for short.


Favorite color.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never heard of it. What does it look like? Did you enjoy your day off?


I have heard of it but have not eaten it. I do enjoy lots of others and do grow zucchini and yellow crooked neck in our garden. I make soup out of others.

We planted 7 tomato plants today which were 2 red baby sweets, 3 Roma's, 1 Rutger's and one beefsteak (for our vet) who does not charge us the full amount so we grow his favorite tomatoes. It was 83 degrees with hotter expected tomorrow then rain on Thurs. Friday, Sat., and Sunday with temps around 60's.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Got some red
> 
> Wow the lefties can't handle this Benghazi tragedy aka Obama's Watergate....OW for short.


Yes, they are having difficulties!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never heard of it. What does it look like? Did you enjoy your day off?


I had a fantastic day, got all the taxes and accounting done last night so I could do as I pleased. The sun was shining and I was grateful for all the many blessings in my life; spent some time reading & knitting, had a wonderful dinner and some red wine with DH. Hope you had a great day too!

I decided to stir fry the chayote with mushrooms and onions. We really enjoyed it, was crunchier and had a little more flavour than zucchini


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I have heard of it but have not eaten it. I do enjoy lots of others and do grow zucchini and yellow crooked neck in our garden. I make soup out of others.
> 
> We planted 7 tomato plants today which were 2 red baby sweets, 3 Roma's, 1 Rutger's and one beefsteak (for our vet) who does not charge us the full amount so we grow his favorite tomatoes. It was 83 degrees with hotter expected tomorrow then rain on Thurs. Friday, Sat., and Sunday with temps around 60's.


Glad to hear the rain has cleared up and you could do your planting. Not familiar with Rutger - what type of tomato is that? The last few years I've only planted cherry and tumbler tomatos in hanging planters. We have a lot of racoons and they love to take bites out of anything they can reach. How is your shawl coming along?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to hear the rain has cleared up and you could do your planting. Not familiar with Rutger - what type of tomato is that? The last few years I've only planted cherry and tumbler tomatos in hanging planters. We have a lot of racoons and they love to take bites out of anything they can reach. How is your shawl coming along?


Well, I'm still stuck but have not had time to work it out as went with daughter #2 to have a thing cut off the bottom of the rt. foot big toe. Dr. Said at first it was a "wart"'but when she started cutting, she said there was "lots" going on underneath so she is going to have it analyzed.

We should know in a few days as it was an ugly looking thing as daughter said it was beginning to hurt when she walked.

I cooked dinner for her at her house of baked whole chicken, salad, rolls that melted in mouth (she made them yesterday) and fresh strawberry's. Yum, I pigged out! She loaded the salad with veggies so didn't need an extra veggie.

Blackberry tea to drink.

Y'all come ya hear?

Almost forgot the tomato is red but is a great canner--good fresh, baked or anyway you would eat tomatoes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a fantastic day, got all the taxes and accounting done last night so I could do as I pleased. The sun was shining and I was grateful for all the many blessings in my life; spent some time reading & knitting, had a wonderful dinner and some red wine with DH. Hope you had a great day too!
> 
> I decided to stir fry the chayote with mushrooms and onions. We really enjoyed it, was crunchier and had a little more flavour than zucchini


Sounds good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have heard of it but have not eaten it. I do enjoy lots of others and do grow zucchini and yellow crooked neck in our garden. I make soup out of others.
> 
> We planted 7 tomato plants today which were 2 red baby sweets, 3 Roma's, 1 Rutger's and one beefsteak (for our vet) who does not charge us the full amount so we grow his favorite tomatoes. It was 83 degrees with hotter expected tomorrow then rain on Thurs. Friday, Sat., and Sunday with temps around 60's.


Love the beefsteak. They have the best favor. Just takes longer to grow. My son has planted over 30 tomatoes in my back yard. All kinds. We had a heirloom last year that was good. can't remember what kind it was. Guess I will be doing alot of canning or freezing this summer. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a fantastic day, got all the taxes and accounting done last night so I could do as I pleased. The sun was shining and I was grateful for all the many blessings in my life; spent some time reading & knitting, had a wonderful dinner and some red wine with DH. Hope you had a great day too!
> 
> I decided to stir fry the chayote with mushrooms and onions. We really enjoyed it, was crunchier and had a little more flavour than zucchini


That is a new one to me. Was it hard? Sounds yummy with mushrooms and onions.. Glad you had a good day off. I worked outside again. Had to get my teacups ready for the church tea party for Saturday. In the 80's but going to drop down into the 40's this weekend. Crazy weather.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I'm still stuck but have not had time to work it out as went with daughter #2 to have a thing cut off the bottom of the rt. foot big toe. Dr. Said at first it was a "wart"'but when she started cutting, she said there was "lots" going on underneath so she is going to have it analyzed.
> 
> We should know in a few days as it was an ugly looking thing as daughter said it was beginning to hurt when she walked.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic meal with your daughter - glad you had a good visit. Hope her foot heals quickly


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love the beefsteak. They have the best favor. Just takes longer to grow. My son has planted over 30 tomatoes in my back yard. All kinds. We had a heirloom last year that was good. can't remember what kind it was. Guess I will be doing alot of canning or freezing this summer. :roll:


Do you have special fencing around your garden to keep the pests out? When we first got here I found huge snails were a real problem for tomatos and peppers, was told that laying a border of evergreen twigs along the bed would stop them and it worked well. But couldn't keep the racoons away. Visitors get a real kick out of watching the bandits but they are really annoying pests.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a new one to me. Was it hard? Sounds yummy with mushrooms and onions.. Glad you had a good day off. I worked outside again. Had to get my teacups ready for the church tea party for Saturday. In the 80's but going to drop down into the 40's this weekend. Crazy weather.


They are a little firmer than zucchini but still soft and don't have seeds inside and they don't get mushy when cooked - have never seen them here before but would buy them again.

Is the tea party at the church or in your garden?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have special fencing around your garden to keep the pests out? When we first got here I found huge snails were a real problem for tomatos and peppers, was told that laying a border of evergreen twigs along the bed would stop them and it worked well. But couldn't keep the racoons away. Visitors get a real kick out of watching the bandits but they are really annoying pests.


Yes we have a fence around the vegetables but we leave the door open sometimes. Deer squirrels and rabbits like to get into the garden. Have alot of deer problems even with all the dogs. Thanks for the tip about the twigs. Have not heard that. We have snails too. Dogs do keep the raccoons away. They are cute. But have heard they can make a mess. I have a whole lot of bob tail squirrels. They are funny looking . We use dog hair clipping around the garden . It helps with the deer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we have a fence around the vegetables but we leave the door open sometimes. Deer squirrels and rabbits like to get into the garden. Have alot of deer problems even with all the dogs. Thanks for the tip about the twigs. Have not heard that. We have snails too. Dogs do keep the raccoons away. They are cute. But have heard they can make a mess. I have a whole lot of bob tail squirrels. They are funny looking . We use dog hair clipping around the garden . It helps with the deer.


I plant a row of marigolds around my garden for bug control. Then I use blood meal through the garden to keep rabbits out. Our dog keeps the deer away until late at night. No raccoons that I have seen. We live in a neighborhood outside a medium-sized town. Back yard is fenced on 3 sides with a hedge running along the 4th side. I did have a fox almost on my patio early one morning.

The biggest problem I have is deer. They are lured to us by fallen apples and pears. We have to work hard to rake up fallen fruit. A couple of years ago, we left some downed apples in late fall. The fruit got winey, and we had heavy deer traffic. The next spring we had a fawn born in the back yard. That's what happens when you thrown drunken parties, I guess. I am attaching a picture of our baby. The fawn stayed with us about 10 days, and we knew not to touch it. The mother would come at night to feed it, but we never saw her during daylight hours. Finally, the fawn got strong enough to follow her into the woods I guess, and the fawn was gone.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning

Hope you all have a wonderful day. Had never had that greeny thingy vegetable. Will have to look for it and try it.

Son just got home from work, going to say hi (he works nights)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

The news reported that BO is having his troubles. In a speech (this is out of context) he said, "Maybe I should pack up and go home"... Great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The news reported that BO is having his troubles. In a speech (this is out of context) he said, "Maybe I should pack up and go home"... Great idea!


If only...

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, if only... They said he was stressed one day and determined another.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, well - as long as Michelle's happy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right. We would not want to upset her fun and games. Especially her travelling.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just think of all the money saved if she stopped her travels, less clothes to buy for her and the kids.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

Right. But, she is the First Lady and must have the best... Gag...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I plant a row of marigolds around my garden for bug control. Then I use blood meal through the garden to keep rabbits out. Our dog keeps the deer away until late at night. No raccoons that I have seen. We live in a neighborhood outside a medium-sized town. Back yard is fenced on 3 sides with a hedge running along the 4th side. I did have a fox almost on my patio early one morning.
> 
> The biggest problem I have is deer. They are lured to us by fallen apples and pears. We have to work hard to rake up fallen fruit. A couple of years ago, we left some downed apples in late fall. The fruit got winey, and we had heavy deer traffic. The next spring we had a fawn born in the back yard. That's what happens when you thrown drunken parties, I guess. I am attaching a picture of our baby. The fawn stayed with us about 10 days, and we knew not to touch it. The mother would come at night to feed it, but we never saw her during daylight hours. Finally, the fawn got strong enough to follow her into the woods I guess, and the fawn was gone.


i know they can eat a garden down, but oh I love your pictures. We have the racoons, bunnies, blight on tomatoes last year. Plus drought did not help either. Hoping to have a better year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I'm still stuck but have not had time to work it out as went with daughter #2 to have a thing cut off the bottom of the rt. foot big toe. Dr. Said at first it was a "wart"'but when she started cutting, she said there was "lots" going on underneath so she is going to have it analyzed.
> 
> We should know in a few days as it was an ugly looking thing as daughter said it was beginning to hurt when she walked.
> 
> ...


hope her foot gets better, and will be over as soon as I can so save any left overs for me, and that tomato.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a new one to me. Was it hard? Sounds yummy with mushrooms and onions.. Glad you had a good day off. I worked outside again. Had to get my teacups ready for the church tea party for Saturday. In the 80's but going to drop down into the 40's this weekend. Crazy weather.


I never have either that sounds like something I have to try, if I can find it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, if only... They said he was stressed one day and determined another.


Listen to his press conference and nothing was said about anything. When ask about person who knew about Benghazi, seems he had no response except to get back later about it. I do not see that happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just think of all the money saved if she stopped her travels, less clothes to buy for her and the kids.


Do you really think that will happen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We get a lot of deer here too and usually have at least a couple of fawns in the back pasture every year. For the past 2 years a doe has moved in permanently - we noticed that 1 of her front legs was twisted backwards. Her leg had been broken and healed in the wrong position. Fish & Wildlife said as long as she was moving and eating they wouldn't do anything so we just kept an eye on her. She had a fawn last year and probably has 1 again (haven't seen it yet). She has adapted really well, can still jump the fence and gets along ok. Probably feels safe here because we don't have a dog - just cats, racoons, bunnies, squirrels, frogs and lots of different birds


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a fun fun afternnon yesterday. Headed for the garden center. A fest for the garden. 

Bought flowering plants for the flower bed started last year. Planted seeds and all I had was weeds. So bought plants this year hoping for more than weeds. 

Herbs to replace annual one. My favorite mint spearmint, had to be replace. Have to have my spearmint ice tea.

My brandy wine tomatoes, and big boys, and peppers. Have not deside if I will put any more in garden this year. Will give it a bit of thought first.

Senior discount day at the garden center, yea.

It was 85 here yesterday, wanted to make Salmon pinwheels, but to hot. Hope today will get made. Want to make mini cheese cakes for family too. So much to do and so little time. Off for now, hope everyone has sunshine and a blessed day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - glad the weather has warmed up for you and that you can start planning your garden. Good to pace yourself. How's DH rib coming along?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know. She NEEDS it. She works so hard. 

(I think her mother's the one who needs it. Doesn't she take care of the children?)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast Kitty , his rib would get better if he listen to the Doctor. He is having a time not doing any lifting, pushing pulling and then at night can't sleep because of pain. I have given up nagging him. Told him if yu like the pain so much keep doing what your doing. :roll: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> west coast Kitty , his rib would get better if he listen to the Doctor. He is having a time not doing any lifting, pushing pulling and then at night can't sleep because of pain. I have given up nagging him. Told him if yu like the pain so much keep doing what your doing. :roll: :shock:


Men.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Men.


 :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone a fan of Cary Grant? Arsenic and Old Lace on TMC tonight. Love him and the movie. Don't make them like him anymore. He is so funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks CB. I'll have to watch it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone a fan of Cary Grant? Arsenic and Old Lace on TMC tonight. Love him and the movie. Don't make them like him anymore. He is so funny!


Oh yes wasn't he the nice. Love watching his movies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Arsenic and Old Lace was great. Too bad we missed it - my DH is in bed already.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I plant a row of marigolds around my garden for bug control. Then I use blood meal through the garden to keep rabbits out. Our dog keeps the deer away until late at night. No raccoons that I have seen. We live in a neighborhood outside a medium-sized town. Back yard is fenced on 3 sides with a hedge running along the 4th side. I did have a fox almost on my patio early one morning.
> 
> The biggest problem I have is deer. They are lured to us by fallen apples and pears. We have to work hard to rake up fallen fruit. A couple of years ago, we left some downed apples in late fall. The fruit got winey, and we had heavy deer traffic. The next spring we had a fawn born in the back yard. That's what happens when you thrown drunken parties, I guess. I am attaching a picture of our baby. The fawn stayed with us about 10 days, and we knew not to touch it. The mother would come at night to feed it, but we never saw her during daylight hours. Finally, the fawn got strong enough to follow her into the woods I guess, and the fawn was gone.


That would be exciting - to have a fawn born in your yard. I had to laugh about the drunken parties!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The news reported that BO is having his troubles. In a speech (this is out of context) he said, "Maybe I should pack up and go home"... Great idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this song. Keith Green . 



 This is for you Yarnie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone a fan of Cary Grant? Arsenic and Old Lace on TMC tonight. Love him and the movie. Don't make them like him anymore. He is so funny!


Loved to watch Cary Grant, but borrowed the movie "out of Africa" from daughter and it was very good especially the music as I played the violin before the left thumb joint replacement!

I could hear the notes as the violins played--would love the sound track to just listen to the music.

I almost had to stand up as I could feel the notes in my left hand and the right hand wanted to do the bow strokes! Nearly made me cry the music is so wonderful!

Watching news then will go to bed, night ladies, talk tomorrow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this song. Keith Green .
> 
> 
> 
> This is for you Yarnie.


Wonderful, thanks CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Jane. Let us know how you daughter is doing. XXX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Loved to watch Cary Grant, but borrowed the movie "out of Africa" from daughter and it was very good especially the music as I played the violin before the left thumb joint replacement!
> 
> I could hear the notes as the violins played--would love the sound track to just listen to the music.
> 
> ...


I love the violin! Took lessons for 6 months - HARD! Every time I practiced, my one-year old sister cried. Music can move us so.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Bon, I think you were hurting her ears not tears of joy. Sorry but must tell the truth


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

My sister played the flute and piccolo in high school. She'd practice in my mom and dad's bedroom with the door shut. Our cat would sit outside the door and just HOWL! Especially, when she would practice the piccolo. It must have hurt her ears. My sister played very well, though. She was first chair and always took first place in state competitions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Bon, I think you were hurting her ears not tears of joy. Sorry but must tell the truth


You are so right. Poor little Margaret.

I just realized how my post read - funny - oops. I was trying to comment on Jane's enjoyment of the violin music.

Smack me up side de hayud!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today is the National Day of prayer. I pray for the healing of our Land. God Bless America.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My sister played the flute and piccolo in high school. She'd practice in my mom and dad's bedroom with the door shut. Our cat would sit outside the door and just HOWL! Especially, when she would practice the piccolo. It must have hurt her ears. My sister played very well, though. She was first chair and always took first place in state competitions.


Well, I was only 11 and just learning the violin. It wasn't pretty. We had a neighbor a few years ago who practiced the flute on the back deck. Sitting outside, I could hear those lovely notes floating on the breeze. It was delightful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is the National Day of prayer. I pray for the healing of our Land. God Bless America.


I join you in that prayer, Country B.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is the National Day of prayer. I pray for the healing of our Land. God Bless America.


I join you in that prayer, Country B. I'm also praying that, no matter what happens, our country will always be a force for good in the world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello ladies, I'm behind with usual chores so have been busy all morning as by noon my body gets too tired so must rest. Have one more load of clothes to dry then I'm finished for the day.

I plan on trying to figure out the shawl pattern as it is bugging me! It worked up fast at first, but think I was reading too much into it instead of just doing what it says--not what I think!

I have decided there has been too much time wasted on those Lefties as they are still pig headed and won't change. Lately I have been hateful so that is not me so must stay away from them so there will be good thoughts in my life. Besides, all most of them know to do is be hateful with us.

Dryer stopped so must fold them. Love all of you ladies, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I join you in that prayer, Country B. I'm also praying that, no matter what happens, our country will always be a force for good in the world.


Me too as the world could use more prayers. Thanks CB for reminding me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello ladies, I'm behind with usual chores so have been busy all morning as by noon my body gets too tired so must rest. Have one more load of clothes to dry then I'm finished for the day.
> 
> I plan on trying to figure out the shawl pattern as it is bugging me! It worked up fast at first, but think I was reading too much into it instead of just doing what it says--not what I think!
> 
> ...


I think you're exactly right, Jane. I stopped a while ago. After two days, I didn't even miss it. Yesterday I took a peek over there and found I wasn't even interested any more. Life is better without beatings!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

How sad they are. Their undies are truly in a twist over Benghazi. Even sadder Bon that you feel beat up. How badly they must feel about themselves to beat up and bully people to feel good about themselves.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Just another thought/question. Why would anyone be embarrassed about their heritage? Even if your great great grandparents were Bonnie and Clyde, that is a fact and does not make you who you are today. I just think it is so strange to be so secretive about your ethnicity when you blab all your thoughts on topics, call people names, bully people.....

Just odd


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you talkin-a me again?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite.....huh?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> How sad they are. Their undies are truly in a twist over Benghazi. Even sadder Bon that you feel beat up. How badly they must feel about themselves to beat up and bully people to feel good about themselves.


I don't feel beaten up - that's just what they like to do. I don't like the bullying, so I'm out of there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Okay, I'll bite.....huh?


What was the Bonnie and Clyde reference? How did you find out? (Just kidding - I have no claim to fame - or infamy.) (Yet.)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone - it's another beautiful day here. This was sent to me and I'd like to share it:

I Asked God...

I asked God to take away my pain. ~ God said, No.
It is not for me to take away, but for you to give it up.

I asked God to make my handicapped child whole. ~ God said, No.
Her spirit was whole, her body was only temporary.

I asked God to grant me patience. ~ God said, No.
Patience is a by-product of tribulations; it isn't granted, it is earned.

I asked God to give me happiness. ~ God said, No.
I give you blessings. Happiness is up to you.

I asked God to spare me pain. ~ God said, No.
Suffering draws you apart from worldly cares and brings you closer to me.

I asked God to make my spirit grow. ~ God said, No.
You must grow on your own, but I will prune you to make you fruitful.

I asked for all things that I might enjoy life. ~ God said, No.
I will give you life so that you may enjoy all things.

I ask God to help me LOVE others, as much as He loves me.
God said... Ahhhh, finally you have the idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning everyone - it's another beautiful day here. This was sent to me and I'd like to share it:
> 
> I Asked God...
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know the North can appreciate this. It snowed 4" in North West Arkansas. My 5 yo gs is building a snow man right now. Going to be a loss of peaches and grapes plus gardens. Never has it snowed this late in the year. Must be global warming. Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know the North can appreciate this. It snowed 4" in North West Arkansas. My 5 yo gs is building a snow man right now. Going to be a loss of peaches and grapes plus gardens. Never has it snowed this late in the year. Must be global warming. Sorry couldn't help myself.


I heard about it on the news! They said it was the first time ever for snow there in May. I think you're right about the reason - global warming it is. Maybe next year you'll have a white Easter!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. I thought we got all the snow. Gorgeous here. I hope your crops do ok. Global warming!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know the North can appreciate this. It snowed 4" in North West Arkansas. My 5 yo gs is building a snow man right now. Going to be a loss of peaches and grapes plus gardens. Never has it snowed this late in the year. Must be global warming. Sorry couldn't help myself.


It is global warming in action, though the more scientifically correct term is " global climatic change". Here is a link to article written for non-scientists which gives an accurate explanation for the late season snow storms.
http://wwwp.dailyclimate.org/tdc-newsroom/2013/02/blizzard-climate-connection


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning everyone - it's another beautiful day here. This was sent to me and I'd like to share it:
> 
> I Asked God...
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love the violin! Took lessons for 6 months - HARD! Every time I practiced, my one-year old sister cried. Music can move us so.


Oh Bon so like you. Went into upstairs bedroom to practices, and would take my dog Nipper with me. Instead of practicing after a while would play high notes just to get him to howl. I didn't last long taking lessons either. But sure had fun with my dog.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know the North can appreciate this. It snowed 4" in North West Arkansas. My 5 yo gs is building a snow man right now. Going to be a loss of peaches and grapes plus gardens. Never has it snowed this late in the year. Must be global warming. Sorry couldn't help myself.


Gobal warming gobal colder would think. Of course some would argue with that. But since most scientist now do not agree with it and say it a cycle that the earth has gone through many time. But look at it this way Mr. Gore made a lot of money, and can now afford his big house, big jet, big car, and way more money than will need, and even try for a new cutie now that the wife is gone too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. I thought we got all the snow. Gorgeous here. I hope your crops do ok. Global warming!


Sure rub the gorgeous in on we people who need our winter coats again. I havn't even put winter clothes away. Good think I didn't. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard about it on the news! They said it was the first time ever for snow there in May. I think you're right about the reason - global warming it is. Maybe next year you'll have a white Easter!


Maybe some of the garden and trees will be o.k. CB, up here they seem to turn out o.k. unless it is the blossom on trees.

In away am glad about it though Allergy break here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon so like you. Went into upstairs bedroom to practices, and would take my dog Nipper with me. Instead of practicing after a while would play high notes just to get him to howl. I didn't last long taking lessons either. But sure had fun with my dog.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> How sad they are. Their undies are truly in a twist over Benghazi. Even sadder Bon that you feel beat up. How badly they must feel about themselves to beat up and bully people to feel good about themselves.


I do not think that they give any thought to what they say or do, it's a win or bully , for them.

As most of them seem to find bullying more fun than facts, can't see the point of it any more. I was getting just as bad as they were,just going with the flow. Not doing it any more, not fun to be pick on and not fun to pick at them. But must say they were better at being nasty and unkind than we were. Must make them proud.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon so like you. Went into upstairs bedroom to practices, and would take my dog Nipper with me. Instead of practicing after a while would play high notes just to get him to howl. I didn't last long taking lessons either. But sure had fun with my dog.


 Bonnie and Yarnie just too funny! lol When my daughter started violin I was wondering "WHY" I had wanted her to learn. lol Thank God she got better with time. My gf played the fiddle and all of my uncles played the guitar but I missed out on that talent.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Just another thought/question. Why would anyone be embarrassed about their heritage? Even if your great great grandparents were Bonnie and Clyde, that is a fact and does not make you who you are today. I just think it is so strange to be so secretive about your ethnicity when you blab all your thoughts on topics, call people names, bully people.....
> 
> Just odd


I feel it is because they do not list anything about themselves, not anything. It must be a fear that someone will find out who the truly are, and it might not be good. 
By the way Norweign, Dutch on grandpa's side, French Canadian on grandma's side, dad's side not finish up with ancestery yet but lots of red heads, Irish, don't know about Dad's grandfather he was a stinker. Left no parents names that I could find so far. But do know he was married three times. First wife died, second wife can not find anything about him divorce her????. Last great grandmother, she was 17 and he was in his 40's. Very interesting , love history. 
No Bonnie and Clyde. But did have a laugh about grandparents. Seem the time of my Uncles birth, and the time they got married, was a differnce of about five months. Very interesting family I have.

Oh and want to add, brown hair, now white don't feel the need to pretend I am younger any more(that's just me) green eyes
and lots and lots of laugh lines, I think they call them wrinkles. :roll: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie and Yarnie just too funny! lol When my daughter started violin I was wondering "WHY" I had wanted her to learn. lol Thank God she got better with time. My gf played the fiddle and all of my uncles played the guitar but I missed out on that talent.


You can do a lot more than I can! I wouldn't say I had talent - they just offered the lessons after school. I'm glad I got to take them, but it wasn't for very long. Maybe Yarnie played a little longer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> .
> 
> Oh and want to add, brown hair, now white don't feel the need to pretend I am younger any more(that's just me) green eyes


Green eyes, hmm? Despite the brown hair it sounds like you're pure....OK, go take a seat at the front of the GOP bus.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Green eyes, hmm? Despite the brown hair it sounds like you're pure....OK, go take a seat at the front of the GOP bus.


 How rude!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How rude!


do not worry. Not worth the effort or the time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just went outside in the cold. No snow here. Aleast the snakes are hiding but think I heard my flowers crying. Nice hot chili here for supper. Will post gooey cake recipe if someone wants it. Making it for reunion tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh could use the chili right now. You make me start think of going up to the Amish bakery, fresh hot sticky buns. Just a no no, but would like one right now, with a nice cup of hot chocolate. yum


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, where you able to find the books we talk about? Wonder if your library may carry them?

How did your work week go?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You can do a lot more than I can! I wouldn't say I had talent - they just offered the lessons after school. I'm glad I got to take them, but it wasn't for very long. Maybe Yarnie played a little longer.


No Bon only lasted one semester. But had fun with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are we talking ancestry? Mine is English on one side, I think. Welsh on the other. Is that why my Mother and I always loved cool weather and rainy days? One grandfather was adopted, had red hair, original name MacDonald? I also love red hair. My great-grandmother was mixed race - one black and one white parent I think. 

I was blonde as a child, now dark brown and gray - eyes blue.

Is this for Off2knit? I think she was questioning my heritage - thinking I was related to Bonnie and Clyde. No such luck. No one famous in my family. Although - my mother's grandfather was so beloved in his little Pennsylvania town that someone from the town said, "All I want is to be buried at the foot of his grave." 

So - I'm a mutt. And the runt of the litter, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No Bon only lasted one semester. But had fun with it.


I did, too. I think it was great that we had a chance to play an instrument that we might never have even touched otherwise. I know I appreciate violin music more after trying - and failing - to play it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Are we talking ancestry? Mine is English on one side, I think. Welsh on the other. Is that why my Mother and I always loved cool weather and rainy days? One grandfather was adopted, had red hair, original name MacDonald? I also love red hair. My great-grandmother was mixed race - one black and one white parent I think.
> 
> I was blonde as a child, now dark brown and gray - eyes blue.
> 
> ...


Oh how neat Bon, no not a mutt or runt. How nice is that to have a great grandfather who was loved by the whole town.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I did, too. I think it was great that we had a chance to play an instrument that we might never have even touched otherwise. I know I appreciate violin music more after trying - and failing - to play it.


I wanted to so play the piano, but had to settle for toot horn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knit crazy how is your day going?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Green eyes, hmm? Despite the brown hair it sounds like you're pure....OK, go take a seat at the front of the GOP bus.


I remember when my middle son came home from _grade_ school telling me about a girl in his class telling him that he was "a descendant of the oppressive white class". He told her that is descendants came from Canada and she didn't know what she was talking about. Now, tell me, where did she, a _grade school student_ hear those words? Yes, class, racism is a learned thing and it goes both ways.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how neat Bon, no not a mutt or runt. How nice is that to have a great grandfather who was loved by the whole town.


Thanks, Yarnie. I'd like to have known him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonnie I guess I am a Heitz 57 too. Part Scottish, Irish, French, and Native American. Reddish brown hair ( getting white) freckles can tan if I stay outside long enough and am 5'3 1/2" . My brother has blue eyes no tan 6' tall blondish. My baby sister took after the Indian side. She has thick dark brown hair and brown eyes very tiny. We all have the high cheek bones. I call us the cabbage patch kids because we are so different in looks. My husband's family is the same as mine except he has English with no French. Forgot Christian as far back as I remember. Took my daddy's side a little longer to become Christians but they are all now. PTL.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just went outside in the cold. No snow here. Aleast the snakes are hiding but think I heard my flowers crying. Nice hot chili here for supper. Will post gooey cake recipe if someone wants it. Making it for reunion tomorrow.


We got snow here. It turned into freezing rain towards the afternoon. My take...it is what it is. I've lived here all my life and I've seen just about everything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We got snow here. It turned into freezing rain towards the afternoon. My take...it is what it is. I've lived here all my life and I've seen just about everything.


But thumper we are in the south. We didn't really have a winter. Guess God is showing Al Gore who is who. I will get in trouble for that one.  Arkansas is the worst on changing weather. It can be 90 and snow the next day. Oh yeah that is just want happened today. But not in my town.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

algore needs to go away

Taking a minute break. Trying to learn how to do the Magic Loop. For some reason I have never learned it. Thinking it might be a good way to do sleeves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> algore needs to go away
> 
> Taking a minute break. Trying to learn how to do the Magic Loop. For some reason I have never learned it. Thinking it might be a good way to do sleeves.


Never done it either. Need to break down and learn it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried the Magic Loop for sleeves. It does work. But, I think I ended up using double pointed needles. I forgot which one worked better. I think I started with the needles and then ended with the Magic Loop as the sleeve got bigger. It is a pain to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We got snow here. It turned into freezing rain towards the afternoon. My take...it is what it is. I've lived here all my life and I've seen just about everything.


You are sure getting it worst this year than we have. Can't even put winter clothes away can you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joeys, ucky hate freezing rain. we are just cold here and rain. Do you think we will ever see spring?

Poor daughter in law this weekend their city garage sale started yesterday into tomorrow. So far weather is not helping with sales.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have not tried the loop of loop, sounds like a song here we go loop t loop here we go loop t lie. O.k. I'll stop now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I remember when my middle son came home from _grade_ school telling me about a girl in his class telling him that he was "a descendant of the oppressive white class". He told her that is descendants came from Canada and she didn't know what she was talking about. Now, tell me, where did she, a _grade school student_ hear those words? Yes, class, racism is a learned thing and it goes both ways.


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I guess I am a Heitz 57 too. Part Scottish, Irish, French, and Native American. Reddish brown hair ( getting white) freckles can tan if I stay outside long enough and am 5'3 1/2" . My brother has blue eyes no tan 6' tall blondish. My baby sister took after the Indian side. She has thick dark brown hair and brown eyes very tiny. We all have the high cheek bones. I call us the cabbage patch kids because we are so different in looks. My husband's family is the same as mine except he has English with no French. Forgot Christian as far back as I remember. Took my daddy's side a little longer to become Christians but they are all now. PTL.


Heinz 57! Cute. I forgot to mention the freckles. I never tan - just turn pink and fade to white. I used to be 5 feet tall, but last week I found out I've shrunk to 4'10". No wonder I have to use a step-stool in the kitchen! My sister is ten years younger and about 5'7"! Go figure that one! Similar coloring.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I guess I am a Heitz 57 too. Part Scottish, Irish, French, and Native American. Reddish brown hair ( getting white) freckles can tan if I stay outside long enough and am 5'3 1/2" . My brother has blue eyes no tan 6' tall blondish. My baby sister took after the Indian side. She has thick dark brown hair and brown eyes very tiny. We all have the high cheek bones. I call us the cabbage patch kids because we are so different in looks. My husband's family is the same as mine except he has English with no French. Forgot Christian as far back as I remember. Took my daddy's side a little longer to become Christians but they are all now. PTL.


Heinz 57! Cute! My sister and I don't look alike either, and neither do my kids. 
I'm short, my sister's tall. Same coloring. Similar personalities, although she was a rebel and I was a goody-goody. As adults, we're similar - although she is hilarious. 
She's ten years younger - the brat!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We got snow here. It turned into freezing rain towards the afternoon. My take...it is what it is. I've lived here all my life and I've seen just about everything.


Unbelievable!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made a big pot of Chili on Wednesday Didn't have to cook again until tonight.
> The snow missed us. North West part of the state.
> This morning it was 28' and raining freezing rain until late morning.
> 
> ...


Interesting. My husband's German on both sides - an engineer. Go figure. And you're the math gal! Hey - interesting again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Heinz 57! Cute. I forgot to mention the freckles. I never tan - just turn pink and fade to white. I used to be 5 feet tall, but last week I found out I've shrunk to 4'10". No wonder I have to use a step-stool in the kitchen! My sister is ten years younger and about 5'7"! Go figure that one! Similar coloring.


Bonnie you are a runt. I would tower over you. I used to be 5'4' but shrunk too. I feel like when I am cooking I am pretending to be a regular people stirring my food. I may need to get a stool if I am going to diappear. Well my height not my well ... you know.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello to everyone. Gave up on Only In America this morning. What a bunch of malarkey! At first I enjoyed the topics, but the progressive left got angry and nasty. I got tired of arguing. It was beautiful in Indiana yesterday. Thought we'd get more rain than we did today. I had errands to run, so I was out in the weather a little. It ended up rather nice. I enjoyed the outing. 

Now I am trying to get closer to finishing a shell that I have been working on. Yarn is Redheart Stardust in green (Wool 70%, Nylon 25%, Other 5%). The Other is a gold thread running through the yarn. I am thinking of beading around the neck. Anyone done any beading? I am not sure what size beads to buy. I did see a regular forum post two or three weeks ago showing a shawl in the same yarn - superfine weight - and the shawl was lacy and the knitter beaded it. Wish I could find the post on it. I looked, but got overwhelmed and gave up. Hope someone has some beading background.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know the North can appreciate this. It snowed 4" in North West Arkansas. My 5 yo gs is building a snow man right now. Going to be a loss of peaches and grapes plus gardens. Never has it snowed this late in the year. Must be global warming. Sorry couldn't help myself.


Bet that was a shock to wake up to! Did you get a photo of gs with his snowman? Hope the crops aren't too damaged.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard about it on the news! They said it was the first time ever for snow there in May. I think you're right about the reason - global warming it is. Maybe next year you'll have a white Easter!


We used to live in Alberta (Canadian prairies) where you could get snow any monh of the year. One year we moved in Aug and woke up to find 8 inches of wet, heavy snow. Lucky that family and friends still showed up to help us move


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie you are a runt. I would tower over you. I used to be 5'4' but shrunk too. I feel like when I am cooking I am pretending to be a regular people stirring my food. I may need to get a stool if I am going to diappear. Well my height not my well ... you know.


LOL - yes, I think I do know. Why are we shrinking in the wrong direction! I remember when I was about 10, seeing the high school girls in their straight skirts and sweaters. I thought when I grew up I'd be like them - 5'5" with boobs. Didn't happen - not even the boobs - well, hardly. Now I've got 'em, but not where I want 'em!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bet that was a shock to wake up to! Did you get a photo of gs with his snowman? Hope the crops aren't too damaged.


It wasn't here but northern Arkansas where my daughter lives. She took a pic of it for me. Crazy to see all the green trees, bushes and grass with snow covering them. Suppose to get 4" more inches tomorrow. Funny my grandson had a snow day last week during the 80's because they didn't use it. They had to go today because the schedule for ending the school year has already been set. He was mad. lol I haven't heard about the crops yet but cann't be good for the peaches and grapes up there. We are about 200miles away. Down to the 30's here not frost. Hasn't happened here since the mid 1800's. The weather men are hysterical.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used to live in Alberta (Canadian prairies) where you could get snow any monh of the year. One year we moved in Aug and woke up to find 8 inches of wet, heavy snow. Lucky that family and friends still showed up to help us move


I don't think I could stand that! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It wasn't here but northern Arkansas where my daughter lives. She took a pic of it for me. Crazy to see all the green trees, bushes and grass with snow covering them. Suppose to get 4" more inches tomorrow. Funny my grandson had a snow day last week during the 80's because they didn't use it. They had to go today because the schedule for ending the school year has already been set. He was mad. lol I haven't heard about the crops yet but cann't be good for the peaches and grapes up there. We are about 200miles away. Down to the 30's here not frost. Hasn't happened here since the mid 1800's. The weather men are hysterical.


I feel for your grandson - that does stink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gobal warming gobal colder would think. Of course some would argue with that. But since most scientist now do not agree with it and say it a cycle that the earth has gone through many time. But look at it this way Mr. Gore made a lot of money, and can now afford his big house, big jet, big car, and way more money than will need, and even try for a new cutie now that the wife is gone too.


Have to agree with you Yarnie, we've had glaciers and tropics and everything in between across North America before. I think we should all do the best we can to be good stewards of what God has given us but giving up fossil fuels isn't going to make a huge impact compared to the sun, moon, etc.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty, where you able to find the books we talk about? Wonder if your library may carry them?
> 
> How did your work week go?


I checked the internet and saw there are 3rd and 4th editions of Heart Assoc cookbook but local bookstore didn't have either copy in stock (did have others that I flipped thru but they didn't look as good as your recipes). Bookstore will let me know if they can get a copy soon - if not I see Amazon has it so might have to order something else to get the free shipping

How is DH's rib coming along?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL - yes, I think I do know. Why are we shrinking in the wrong direction! I remember when I was about 10, seeing the high school girls in their straight skirts and sweaters. I thought when I grew up I'd be like them - 5'5" with boobs. Didn't happen - not even the boobs - well, hardly. Now I've got 'em, but not where I want 'em!


LOL You are so funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I love listening to music but have absolutely no talent to play any instrument - nor do my brothers. One of my cousins is a wonderful pianist so I guess she got all the talent in the family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I was born in Germany while my parents were waiting for the boat to take them to Canada. They were from eastern Germany but left while it was still possible to bribe their way across the border. Most of my dad's family had already left East Germany but my mom's family was still there. 

Growing up always heard stories about how hard life was for them over there. When I was 12 my mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit and it was a real shocking experience crossing the border from West to East. It was great to meet my grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins but even at 12 I couldn't get over having to watch what was said and having to check in with the police station before travelling from place to place. I've never been able to understand how westerners could promote socialism when people who lived under it were willing to risk death to try to escape from it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was born in Germany while my parents were waiting for the boat to take them to Canada. They were from eastern Germany but left while it was still possible to bribe their way across the border. Most of my dad's family had already left East Germany but my mom's family was still there.
> 
> Growing up always heard stories about how hard life was for them over there. When I was 12 my mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit and it was a real shocking experience crossing the border from West to East. It was great to meet my grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins but even at 12 I couldn't get over having to watch what was said and having to check in with the police station before travelling from place to place. I've never been able to understand how westerners could promote socialism when people who lived under it were willing to risk death to try to escape from it.


Very interesting story of your life. Does your family still live there? I agree with you I don't want a socialist government either. History tells us how bad it is. I love my freedom to chose. Can't understand why anyone would want to go in that direction. So scary to be headed that way in America.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've tried magic loop and working on the 2 circulars a couple of times but don't really like it - I can get a good rhythm going with a circular or dpn and it slows me down to have to adjust the cables and tips for the other methods. But it is nice to be able to finish 2 socks or mitts at the same time though


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit Crazy - have you started working with your split yarn yet?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was born in Germany while my parents were waiting for the boat to take them to Canada. They were from eastern Germany but left while it was still possible to bribe their way across the border. Most of my dad's family had already left East Germany but my mom's family was still there.
> 
> Growing up always heard stories about how hard life was for them over there. When I was 12 my mom took my youngest brother and me back for a visit and it was a real shocking experience crossing the border from West to East. It was great to meet my grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins but even at 12 I couldn't get over having to watch what was said and having to check in with the police station before travelling from place to place. I've never been able to understand how westerners could promote socialism when people who lived under it were willing to risk death to try to escape from it.


What an amazing experience. Did your parents get to see the wall come down? My father didn't, but I kept thinking how totally blown away he'd be. I know I was. It was quite a sight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL You are so funny!


  :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We saw the wall come down on TV - it really made my parents feel proud and relieved that Germany was unified again. West Germany deserves a lot of credit for their work in rebuilding the infrasructure and upgrading health and jobs in the East. The Russians stripped everything of value, many people worked in unhealthy conditions and factories and utilities were totally outdated. East Germany had many more cancer cases than the West and several extended family died at a young age. So much for the myth about socialism's concern for the worker.

My parents were 18 & 17 when they escaped from the East in 1953, my mom was pregnant with me. I was only a few months old when we arrived in Canada. They had some help from my dad's family but they worked hard to support our family and learn the language. My brothers and I are very grateful for the sacrifices they've made for us and the example they set for us.

Before the Wall came down, East Germans could only get visas to leave the country if they were pensioners. My mom brought 1 of my aunts over for a holiday in 1986 and she was totally overwhelmed with our freedoms and lifestyles. After my mom took us for our first visit in 1967, my parents and some brothers went back to visit several times. They had to pay a per person head tax for each day they were there. Since most of their own people weren't allowed out, they made money from people coming in to visit family. 

Since the Wall came down, several family members have come here for visits and life overall has improved a lot.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy - have you started working with your split yarn yet?


Not yet. Still working the neckline of a shell that got put on hold while I wasted time debating with the lefties on Only In America. It is a pretty green though and I have split two balls with two to go. Green is useful for my wardrobe because I go to most of my grandson's ball games and green is their school color. I try to be there for him and root him on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We saw the wall come down on TV - it really made my parents feel proud and relieved that Germany was unified again. West Germany deserves a lot of credit for their work in rebuilding the infrasructure and upgrading health and jobs in the East. The Russians stripped everything of value, many people worked in unhealthy conditions and factories and utilities were totally outdated. East Germany had many more cancer cases than the West and several extended family died at a young age. So much for the myth about socialism's concern for the worker.
> 
> My parents were 18 & 17 when they escaped from the East in 1953, my mom was pregnant with me. I was only a few months old when we arrived in Canada. They had some help from my dad's family but they worked hard to support our family and learn the language. My brothers and I are very grateful for the sacrifices they've made for us and the example they set for us.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness for that. People think socialism is some kind of utopia - being taken care of all the time. They are so far removed from what happened not very long ago, and apparently the schools don't teach it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Not yet. Still working the neckline of a shell that got put on hold while I wasted time debating with the lefties on Only In America. It is a pretty green though and I have split two balls with two to go. Green is useful for my wardrobe because I go to most of my grandson's ball games and green is their school color. I try to be there for him and root him on.


That's a nice reason to choose a color!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL - yes, I think I do know. Why are we shrinking in the wrong direction! I remember when I was about 10, seeing the high school girls in their straight skirts and sweaters. I thought when I grew up I'd be like them - 5'5" with boobs. Didn't happen - not even the boobs - well, hardly. Now I've got 'em, but not where I want 'em!


oh you two are funny. I don't have the short height, but still have the shrinkage. 5'71/2 now 5'63/4. As to the other half, friend who thought she was to small, she wasn't ,teased her one day about it. I loved her reply, when I grow old I will still be perkie, and you will need a belt to tie them down. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My father in law whom I loved dearly left Germany when still a young man. A family paid his way,and he promised when he got here would save and send for their daughter. He kept his promise. Learned English, and work, and married and had my Hubby. Grateful for that,thats how I got my honey. 
I had a talk with him about Hilter and what happen in Germany. Wanted to know why people not all, excepted this man, and would only do good for Germany. By the way he was not German he was born and raise in Austrria. He also manage to divide the Germans. Some loved him and some saw what was really going on.
He told me that they were in a depression and Hilter promised them he would change that. Pop's said at first he did, but then things changed. That's when Pops left and listed it on his papers when entering this country as to he hated Hilter, still have his visa,and citizenship papers. He said it had started to turn bad when he left. So many who didn't have money couldn't leave, and some actual believed Hilter wanted only good for their country. Even when it was falling apart. Hilter also removed all the guns from the people. Starting to sound famillar. He did not just kill the Jewish race. He killed the handicap,any one who could not work,ect. Pop's was blessed one's whose family made it through the war with out lost of life. But even after war, Pop's would send money home as the country was in ruins after war. He did go home almost ever 3 or four years to see his family. 
It's sad to think that one man was given so much power and control, and that people followed so blindly and beleived him. It a scary thing. 
That is why My husband and I are so against socialism. I see one women fines it funny on another site. Do not think she has any idea, what she is talking about. I feel it is happening today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty glad you were able to see the books and decide which one you like. If you can't get it, let me know I may be able to get it for you here,and ship it to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

That is a great story. Yes, people are forgetting how bad Socialism is. I read on this site that Socialism is a good thing. That is so scary to me. Some people just don't have any idea. That is why history repeats itself. Hitler also went after Gypsies. Tried to kill all of them.

My German grandparents came here way before WWI, thank God. From Berlin. 

I believe this country is heading in the wrong direction because of you know who...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy your shell sounds very pretty. Can't tell you what size beads to buy. Have a lace shawl pattern that calls for beads, did get the beading needle and beads but still have not done the shawl. I would think now this is just me, you would use small beads unless it is a heavier weight yarn. So you arae still plying yarn, and sounds like the color green is perfect too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Husbands rib still causing him pain, why as said before doing what he is not suppose to. Now he wonders when he is suppose to go back to Doctor if pain continues, when two weeks are up so he can go back and tell how he is still in pain. Dah,like it will get better with what he is doing and not listening to what was told.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is a great story. Yes, people are forgetting how bad Socialism is. I read on this site that Socialism is a good thing. That is so scary to me. Some people just don't have any idea. That is why history repeats itself. Hitler also went after Gypsies. Tried to kill all of them.
> 
> My German grandparents came here way before WWI, thank God. From Berlin.
> 
> I believe this country is heading in the wrong direction because of you know who...


your not alone on this one Lucy, many have the same thoughts.
I was told I could get to the front of the bus, don't think there will be a bus, when it all falls apart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh you two are funny. I don't have the short height, but still have the shrinkage. 5'71/2 now 5'63/4. As to the other half, friend who thought she was to small, she wasn't ,teased her one day about it. I loved her reply, when I grow old I will still be perkie, and you will need a belt to tie them down. :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy your shell sounds very pretty. Can't tell you what size beads to buy. Have a lace shawl pattern that calls for beads, did get the beading needle and beads but still have not done the shawl. I would think now this is just me, you would use small beads unless it is a heavier weight yarn. So you arae still plying yarn, and sounds like the color green is perfect too.


Thanks LOL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Not yet. Still working the neckline of a shell that got put on hold while I wasted time debating with the lefties on Only In America. It is a pretty green though and I have split two balls with two to go. Green is useful for my wardrobe because I go to most of my grandson's ball games and green is their school color. I try to be there for him and root him on.


I bet he loves that you're there in the cheering squad. One of my nephews plays soccer and my dad has gone to almost all of his games. He's 19 now and plays in an adult league but still loves the fact that Opa is there to watch and cheer


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I bet he loves that you're there in the cheering squad. One of my nephews plays soccer and my dad has gone to almost all of his games. He's 19 now and plays in an adult league but still loves the fact that Opa is there to watch and cheer


He does appreciate it. He is very much like my DH was when we met, only about 3 yrs younger. When I look at him, it's like traveling back in time. How fun!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Awful. I only had one bad boss, and that was when I was a student working after school at the ten-cent store. I asked for time off during exams. He fired me. Thanks, chief.
> 
> All my other bosses - all two of them - were very, very nice. One was a summer job with the county. The best of all was our principal when I taught first grade - nice man - good with teachers, good with parents, and - most important - great with kids.


Eons ago, when dinosausrs walked the earth, I had a boss who sent me home to change my clothese becauswe my dress was too long... I was interfereing with one of his favorite pastimes, watching the "girls" bend over to file things... Before I went home I explained to this guy what sort of person he was and quit. It still brings a smile to my faceto tink of what his face looked like when I was finished saying my say, rather loudly, I might add.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A beautiful moring here. Birds singing, and weather on the up swing, may be spring after all. 

A day full of blessings ahead.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous day here, too. My husband is busy washing windows. I told him today is a day of rest!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your not alone on this one Lucy, many have the same thoughts.
> I was told I could get to the front of the bus, don't think there will be a bus, when it all falls apart.


Front of the bus, with your lily-white skin? How special.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yarnlady,

We are clearly dealing with prejudiced people here. "Lily white skin" strikes me as prejudicial. Humm... now I know where they are coming from.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank goodness for that. People think socialism is some kind of utopia - being taken care of all the time.They are so far removed from what happened not very long ago, and apparently the schools don't teach it.


Wasn't East Germany practicing Soviet-style Communism and, in part, directly governed by the Soviet Union? I think this was a much different style of government than the socialistic aspects of some Western European countries.

West Germany was saddled with the problems of the East Germans, poor jobs, healthcare, housing, and I repect them all the more for dealing with that as part of the reunification of Germany. It was great to watch the Wall come down, if only on TV.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> We are clearly dealing with prejudiced people here. "Lily white skin" strikes me as prejudicial. Humm... now I know where they are coming from.


Ah, then you're assuming mine is not the same?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Wasn't East Germany practicing Soviet-style Communism and, in part, directly governed by the Soviet Union? I think this was a much different style of government than the socialistic aspects of some Western European countries.
> 
> West Germany was saddled with the problems of the East Germans, poor jobs, healthcare, housing, and I repect them all the more for dealing with that as part of the reunification of Germany.


Agree, I think the prospect of having to usher 25M North Koreans into the 21st century makes the South less than eager for reunification of their own country.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, I think the prospect of having to usher 25M North Koreans into the 21st century makes the South less than eager for reunification of their own country.


I can't even imagine what that process would be like. It would take a while just to feed up the North Koreans to make up for the extensive starvation they experience now. I would like to think that many countries would be very, very willing to give foreign aid to South Korea if it meant the end of NK.I think families in the South who have been separated from members in NK would step up and do what they could for their newly "returned" family members, but that wouldn't cover all the problems of NK society.

We have a lot of people who participate in this topic who are great believers in the power of prayer. Maybe we should add reunification of Korea to our own personal lists of what we constantly pray for.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SS, you should read Nothing To Envy: Ordinary Lives In North Korea by Barbara Demick. Really fascinating in that the author interviewed a number of North Koreans who eventually made it to the South. As one can imagine, their integration into modern society was anything but easy!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> SS, you should read Nothing To Envy: Ordinary Lives In North Korea by Barbara Demick. Really fascinating in that the author interviewed a number of North Koreans who eventually made it to the South. As one can imagine, their integration into modern society was anything but easy!


Thanks for the recommendation. It sounds interesting. The only problem I might have is reading too graphic descriptions of what North Koreans go through. I'm a big chicken in some ways.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. It sounds interesting. The only problem I might have is reading too graphic descriptions of what North Koreans go through. I'm a big chicken in some ways.


I know EXACTLY what you mean! North Korea is my sister's hobbyhorse, and 90% of the material she has passed on to me is unreadable. It's no surprise that experiences too painful to even read alter forever so many of the North Koreans who actually lived through them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful day for us too, should hit the high 70's again. Have a few chores to do but plan to have a "me" day on the deck - finish sleeves and border on a little baby sweater and pull out my notes to write up the pattern for my scarf (I'd like to do another one but in sports weight this time)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Wasn't East Germany practicing Soviet-style Communism and, in part, directly governed by the Soviet Union? I think this was a much different style of government than the socialistic aspects of some Western European countries.
> 
> West Germany was saddled with the problems of the East Germans, poor jobs, healthcare, housing, and I repect them all the more for dealing with that as part of the reunification of Germany. It was great to watch the Wall come down, if only on TV.


E. Ger was very much under the control of USSR which was based on the most repressive and controlling aspects of socialism - this is/was also true of several other eastern Eur countries, China, Korea and other parts of SE Asia, Cuba, and some African countries. It's true that socialist gov in other parts of the world have followed some degree of collectivism and state control of assets and the economy without the extremely harsh personal controls. It's also true that other forms of dictatorship gov and autocracies have been extremely harsh and repressive to their citizens.

*IMO the best defense against any form of repression is to minimize the ability of the state to interfere in the lives of its citizens*.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> E. Ger was very much under the control of USSR which was based on the most repressive and controlling aspects of socialism


I actually disagree with you here. The Soviets may have claimed to be socialists on the path to glorious communism, but in truth the nation's citizens were thriving capitalists. Blat (palm-greasing) and na levo (forget the spelling, but it means "on the left" or the black market) kept the wheels of the government-controlled economy well oiled. Comrades traded state-owned cuts of meat for theater tickets, theater tickets for toilet paper, toilet paper for sewing thread, and around and around it went. The only difference between them and other petty capitalists was that they didn't officially own the goods they bartered so eagerly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

....West Germany was saddled with the problems of the East Germans, poor jobs, healthcare, housing, and I repect them all the more for dealing with that as part of the reunification of Germany. It was great to watch the Wall come down, if only on TV.[/quote]

After the joy of the Wall coming down, Germans on both sides had to face the issues and logistics of reunification. While there were a lot of difficulties to overcome, what made it work (imo) is that Germans on both sides had always retained their sense of identity and kinship. Although families had been split by the Wall, communication between them had continued and most E Germans were resentful of the Soviets and certainly didn't feel any loyalty towards them. People *choosing* to work together in a common cause can accomplish great things


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ....West Germany was saddled with the problems of the East Germans, poor jobs, healthcare, housing, and I repect them all the more for dealing with that as part of the reunification of Germany. It was great to watch the Wall come down, if only on TV.


After the joy of the Wall coming down, Germans on both sides had to face the issues and logistics of reunification. While there were a lot of difficulties to overcome, what made it work (imo) is that Germans on both sides had always retained their sense of identity and kinship. Although families had been split by the Wall, communication between them had continued and most E Germans were resentful of the Soviets and certainly didn't feel any loyalty towards them. People *choosing* to work together in a common cause can accomplish great things[/quote]

Very true...reunification of the Koreas, should it ever happen, will be all the more difficult because there is absolutely no contact allowed between the North and the South. No letters, no packages, not even a pre-printed postcard to indicate whether a family member is alive or dead. The two countries are far more divided than the Germanys ever were, which is probably why so many North Korean escapees choose to settle in China rather than South Korea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Agree, I think the prospect of having to usher 25M North Koreans into the 21st century makes the South less than eager for reunification of their own country.


Family ties can be a great unifying force but I don't know how many families are split or if the split was based more on clan/village structure. Another difficulty is that communication between ordinary people in the 2 countries has been almost non-existent.

From what I've read about N. Korea, I think that once the immediate problem of starvation and illness was dealt with, the biggest concern would be to deal with the massive case of "stockholm syndrome" that probably exists with a couple of generations of people who have been terribly abused and subjected to deification of their leader


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I actually disagree with you here. The Soviets may have claimed to be socialists on the path to glorious communism, but in truth the nation's citizens were thriving capitalists. Blat (palm-greasing) and na levo (forget the spelling, but it means "on the left" or the black market) kept the wheels of the government-controlled economy well oiled. Comrades traded state-owned cuts of meat for theater tickets, theater tickets for toilet paper, toilet paper for sewing thread, and around and around it went. The only difference between them and other petty capitalists was that they didn't officially own the goods they bartered so eagerly.


I was speaking of the repression of citizens - they could not go where the wanted, do the job they wanted, attend the schools they wanted etc. We aren't in disagreement on the black market - that is how people manage to deal with shortages when they can't just go out and buy what they want. But I doubt that anyone other than party and military officials were able to "thrive" in the process because most other people could only barter with what they had which was pretty meager.

My mom could send 2 parcels a year to my grandparents in E. Ger and the contents were strictly regulated. Most times several items were missing before the parcels arrived but never enough items to discourage sending the parcel. The contents were then shared amongst extended family and a few items were bartered for extra rations such as butter, gas, repairs or other services

Unfortunately some level of graft and corruption exists in all governments including ours


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But I doubt that anyone other than party and military officials were able to "thrive" in the process because most other people could only barter with what they had which was pretty meager.


But that was my point...the Soviet sales clerk wasn't bartering HER personal possessions but rather those that belonged to the state-owned store. Say a shipment of imported mohair sweaters comes in--Comrade Natasha puts one aside for her doctor, another for her child's fourth-grade teacher, and still another for the manager of the produce store down the street.

That these maneuvers were a species of capitalism is not something I decry--far from it. My husband is from a former Communist country, and the efforts his family had to make to survive in a "worker's paradise" have always been a source of pleasure and optimism for me. Nothing is as unquenchable as the human spirit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gorgeous day here, too. My husband is busy washing windows. I told him today is a day of rest!


Beautiful here too. Shame to be inside on the computer with all the wonderful sun shining. Anyone want to meet me on my porch? We could have a lovely chat. Roses are in bloom right now. Smells so sweet. Air is fresh too. :-D West coast kitty come on too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful here too. Shame to be inside on the computer with all the wonderful sun shining. Anyone want to meet me on my porch? We could have a lovely chat. Roses are in bloom right now. Smells so sweet. Air is fresh too. :-D West coast kitty come on too.


I've got the laptop on the deck along with my baby sweater. I think we'd have a great visit if we could all get together in person one day. I've just got a fresh cup of coffee and will pretend I can smell your roses.

How did the church tea party go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've got the laptop on the deck along with my baby sweater. I think we'd have a great visit if we could all get together in person one day. I've just got a fresh cup of coffee and will pretend I can smell your roses.
> 
> How did the church tea party go?


They said it was beautiful . I saw pics and very sweet looking with the white ruffled table cloths and everyone dishes . I went to my reunion. Had a great visit with my family. Good food too.Wish I had some of it right now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Not a lovely day here, if you happen to watch the Wells Fargo golf tournament you will see the weather I see out my window. 
Luckily, my embroidery machine is back and I can make a birthday present for a friend.
and of course knit later today! My 2013 sky scarf sure does have a lot of grey in it for all the rain we have had, but come July, we will be wishing for this rain!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They said it was beautiful . I saw pics and very sweet looking with the white ruffled table cloths and everyone dishes . I went to my reunion. Had a great visit with my family. Good food too.Wish I had some of it right now. Thanks for asking.


Was it a school reunion or family? I haven't made it to any of my school reunions but caught up with a few friends over the years. Funny how some haven't changed much at all and others I wouldn't recognize if I passed them in the street


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> Not a lovely day here, if you happen to watch the Wells Fargo golf tournament you will see the weather I see out my window.
> Luckily, my embroidery machine is back and I can make a birthday present for a friend.
> and of course knit later today! My 2013 sky scarf sure does have a lot of grey in it for all the rain we have had, but come July, we will be wishing for this rain!


Sorry for your rain and hope you get some sunshine soon. You're so right about wishing for what we don't have! A couple of my in-laws farm and they are always being teased about the weather. Of course in their case it is more serious since weather can be the difference between a good year and a bad year

What are you making for your friend's birthday. Hope you post a pic


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Was it a school reunion or family? I haven't made it to any of my school reunions but caught up with a few friends over the years. Funny how some haven't changed much at all and others I wouldn't recognize if I passed them in the street


It was family. We get together the same time every year after my grandmother died. I had my school reunion 3 years ago. It was great fun. Didn't recognize some of those old people. lol A few looked just a tiny bit different . I know what you mean. Some of my classmates still live in the same town as me. I wouldn't have known them either. I started looking at everyone in cars at stopsigns wondering if I knew them.lol


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

What are you making for your friend's birthday. Hope you post a pic[/quote]

I am making her a tissue holder and another bag that she can use for caring sewing items. I believe it measures about 5 by 7.

I love to make the tissue holders and other purse accessories.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

sorry for double post


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> E. Ger was very much under the control of USSR which was based on the most repressive and controlling aspects of socialism - this is/was also true of several other eastern Eur countries, China, Korea and other parts of SE Asia, Cuba, and some African countries. It's true that socialist gov in other parts of the world have followed some degree of collectivism and state control of assets and the economy without the extremely harsh personal controls. It's also true that other forms of dictatorship gov and autocracies have been extremely harsh and repressive to their citizens.
> 
> *IMO the best defense against any form of repression is to minimize the ability of the state to interfere in the lives of its citizens*.


The Soviet Union was a Communist Union. There are differences between Socialism and Communism, especially with Communism as the Soviet governing philosophy which was modified from Marx' original writings by Lenin and later, by Stalin. You do us all a diservice to characterize Eastern Germany, the republics of the USSR and its captive eastern European sattelite countries to use the word "socialism" to describe their government. This isn't a matter of my thinking socialism is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but a reminder that words have specific meanings and the correct words demand to be used on all occassions.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

duplicate post. just getting used to my new mini with its mini keyboard...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> What are you making for your friend's birthday. Hope you post a pic


I am making her a tissue holder and another bag that she can use for caring sewing items. I believe it measures about 5 by 7.

I love to make the tissue holders and other purse accessories.[/quote]

Sounds really nice, would love to see them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> The Soviet Union was a Communist Union. There are differences between Socialism and Communism, especially with Communism as the Soviet governing philosophy which was modified from Marx' original writings by Lenin and later, by Stalin. You do us all a diservice to characterize Eastern Germany, the republics of the USSR and its captive eastern European sattelite countries to use the word "socialism" to describe their government. This isn't a matter of my thinking socialism is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but a reminder that words have specific meanings and the correct words demand to be used on all occassions.


I would disagree with you - the word "socialism" does not have one standard definition. The Soviets certainly categorized themselves as socialists and I labelled them as repressive because how they treated people and I acknowledged that other socialist governments did not follow suit. The word communism was generally applied to socialist countries that had very harsh "people policies" as well as "economic and social policies". Socialism has also been used to refer to Hutterite colonies and kibbutz which again expands the definition of socialism. There are different concepts of socialism just as there are for democracy, autocracy, etc

Whether socialism is good or bad is a different matter and there will be a lot of opinions about it. IMO socialism works best where individuals willingly buy into at a community level (eg joining a commune). At a governing level, I believe socialism ultimately causes harm to the individual, society and economy


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds really nice, would love to see them


Thanks, I posted them as my avatar.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it possible to share how to make the holders and etc. that you are making? Sounds great.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it possible to share how to make the holders and etc. that you are making? Sounds great.


they are done in the hoop on my embroidery machine.
although if a sewer they would be easy to make , I just fine it easier to do on my embroidery machine as it does it all including sewing the zipper. It also does the quilting for me! 
The tissue ones I make all the time for gifts along with key fobs. 
Problem is the next year I have to think of something new to make for them. 
not everyone changes them like I do when I change purses(LOL)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> they are done in the hoop on my embroidery machine.
> although if a sewer they would be easy to make , I just fine it easier to do on my embroidery machine as it does it all including sewing the zipper.


they're beautiful - I can sure see why your friends love receiving them. I've only done hand embroidery. Is the embroidery machine separate from the sewing machine or an attachment?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> they're beautiful - I can sure see why your friends love receiving them. I've only done hand embroidery. Is the embroidery machine separate from the sewing machine or an attachment?


You can get embroidery machines that are separate, I started with one like that, but since have upgraded to a sewing and machine combination. although I use that machine only for embroidery as I have others that I use for quilting. I work one day a week at a quilt store, so I have lots of fabric and gadgets!

I am a quilter who really only returned to knitting a few years ago when I had breast cancer and decided to knit me some hats. I had taken a sock making class once, and have made a few pairs of socks along with scarfs.

My next goal is to make a shawl.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I would disagree with you - the word "socialism" does not have one standard definition. The Soviets certainly categorized themselves as socialists and I labelled them as repressive because how they treated people and I acknowledged that other socialist governments did not follow suit. The word communism was generally applied to socialist countries that had very harsh "people policies" as well as "economic and social policies". Socialism has also been used to refer to Hutterite colonies and kibbutz which again expands the definition of socialism. There are different concepts of socialism just as there are for democracy, autocracy, etc
> 
> Whether socialism is good or bad is a different matter and there will be a lot of opinions about it. IMO socialism works best where individuals willingly buy into at a community level (eg joining a commune). At a governing level, I believe socialism ultimately causes harm to the individual, society and economy


Any system works well when individuals freely enter in to it. What is unfortunate, in my opinion, is the way the former Soviet Union defined its own brand of communism and managed to drag the entire concept of socialism, in any iteration, through the mud and worse. It's hard to see any advantages to socialism at a governing level after all that abuse.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I embarrassed to say how bad my machine sewing skills are. I've never quilted but have met some fantastic quilters. I'm in awe of some of the beautiful designs on display during our local fall exhibition and the heritage quilters also have a show and sale each year.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I embarrassed to say how bad my machine sewing skills are. I've never quilted but have met some fantastic quilters. I'm in awe of some of the beautiful designs on display during our local fall exhibition and the heritage quilters also have a show and sale each year.


I can't sew, but I can quilt, although none like the ones they have at quilt shows. Modern quilts are popular today, mostly squares or rectangles nothing like the ones make by ladies years ago!

My mother was a great seamstress. Really she could do any kind of hand work, but never knitted or quilted. I can only imagine if she had.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've become friendly with a woman who makes the most magnificent art quilts. She sketches out the design and then creates the quilted wall hanging and embellishes with embroidery threads and beads. Most of them have been saints or landscapes


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've become friendly with a woman who makes the most magnificent art quilts. She sketches out the design and then creates the quilted wall hanging and embellishes with embroidery threads and beads. Most of them have been saints or landscapes


That is a lot of talent!! I know we have a group of ladies at the quilt store are making landscape quilts! Some are really amazing!
I love to do appliqué , use to feel it had to be my hand, but now if I want to get done all I want to do, I do it by machine.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Is it possible to share how to make the holders and etc. that you are making? Sounds great.


I found this pattern on the internet that is closest to the ones I make, although it doesn't have a zipper and not quilted, but would still be great and easy,

http://sewmuch2luv.blogspot.com/2011/05/easy-peasy-tissue-cover-tutorial.html

also found a knitted one on Ravelry.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I can't sew, but I can quilt, although none like the ones they have at quilt shows. Modern quilts are popular today, mostly squares or rectangles nothing like the ones make by ladies years ago!
> 
> My mother was a great seamstress. Really she could do any kind of hand work, but never knitted or quilted. I can only imagine if she had.


I cannot remember not knowing how to sew. I've been sewing since I was three. I had my own custom dressmaking business when I was in 10th grade. My biggest love, though, is quilting. I have entered two quilts in our state fair and won ribbons with both. One even a blue!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I can't sew, but I can quilt, although none like the ones they have at quilt shows. Modern quilts are popular today, mostly squares or rectangles nothing like the ones make by ladies years ago!
> 
> My mother was a great seamstress. Really she could do any kind of hand work, but never knitted or quilted. I can only imagine if she had.


Love those. I have had the same sewing machine for 42 years. Made all mine, daughter, and granddaughters everything. Even made my boys 1 piece outfits when young. I am just tired of sewing anything. I would rather do yard work as to sew on the machine. Guess I have a good case of burnout for sewing. Good for you your things are great. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I really admire the talent and work that goes into quilting and maybe someday I'll try to make a simple project like a runner. These are some of the quilts from last fall's Exhibition.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love those. I have had the same sewing machine for 42 years. Made all mine, daughter, and granddaughters everything. Even made my boys 1 piece outfits when young. I am just tired of sewing anything. I would rather do yard work as to sew on the machine. Guess I have a good case of burnout for sewing. Good for you your things are great. :lol:


Got you beat. I have 10 sewing machines, 2 servers, and a long arm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I cannot remember not knowing how to sew. I've been sewing since I was three. I had my own custom dressmaking business when I was in 10th grade. My biggest love, though, is quilting. I have entered two quilts in our state fair and won ribbons with both. One even a blue!


Congrats! Can we see them? Good for you to take your talents and turn it into a business at such a young age. Have you started making a quilt for the new grandbaby?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Got you beat. I have 10 sewing machines, 2 servers, and a long arm.


you've got a cottage industry :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I really admire the talent and work that goes into quilting and maybe someday I'll try to make a simple project like a runner. These are some of the quilts from last fall's Exhibition.


wow those are really neat! I make table runners and wall hangings now too, as I have enough quilts for us, like all things I have seasonal ones! Love my Christmas and Fall ones! also have about 3 I need to sew the binding on!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Got you beat. I have 10 sewing machines, 2 servers, and a long arm.


You win! Don't even have serger. Don't want to learn. Do the zigzag for seams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I really admire the talent and work that goes into quilting and maybe someday I'll try to make a simple project like a runner. These are some of the quilts from last fall's Exhibition.


Beautifulllllll!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Got you beat. I have 10 sewing machines, 2 servers, and a long arm.


I don't have that many! LOL, but I do have quite a few!
I almost bought a serger once, but decided I really didn't need one!!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I cannot remember not knowing how to sew. I've been sewing since I was three. I had my own custom dressmaking business when I was in 10th grade. My biggest love, though, is quilting. I have entered two quilts in our state fair and won ribbons with both. One even a blue!


Congrats on winning ribbons!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Joeysomma,

Some people in this country think Socialism is ok. I hope it does not spread. Thank you for your story.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I do not sew well unless I have to. In high school home ec class another girl and I would race on sewing machines to see who got to the end of row working on. She always won her machine was faster then mine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not sew well unless I have to. In high school home ec class another girl and I would race on sewing machines to see who got to the end of row working on. She always won her machine was faster then mine.


I would only have won if it didn't matter that the seam wasn't straight!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Straight is boring!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I would only have won if it didn't matter that the seam wasn't straight!


 too funny! I could never type a minute without making a mistake in typing class!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> too funny! I could never type a minute without making a mistake in typing class!


that sure brings back memories  - young people today would probably laugh themselves silly looking at our old typewriters. I remember thinking that IBM Selectrics with the correcting tape were great improvements and then when the old floppy disk word processors came out thought that was fantastic too


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't forget white out.

But I could never get it over the letter and not mess up my straight line.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Don't forget white out.
> 
> But I could never get it over the letter and not mess up my straight line.


so true and if you didn't let it dry properly would get blotchy on the ribbon


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that sure brings back memories  - young people today would probably laugh themselves silly looking at our old typewriters. I remember thinking that IBM Selectrics with the correcting tape were great improvements and then when the old floppy disk word processors came out thought that was fantastic too


I have an old manuel typewritter of my daddy's business when he first started out. It weights a ton. The carriage is atleast 2 foot across. When I was in high school I took 2 years of typying. We had both electric and manuel so learned on both. We rotated every week so we all got a chance at the new electric. Ohhhhh sounding so old. :roll: But it was the late 60's. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You all just must go to new topic's Elsie shufflebottom, Topic is call I Love This. 

young man singing let him Live, from Les Miserables

It's my favorite broadway show and Cat's is next. 

You just have too do you hear me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have an old manuel typewritter of my daddy's business when he first started out. It weights a ton. The carriage is atleast 2 foot across. When I was in high school I took 2 years of typying. We had both electric and manuel so learned on both. We rotated every week so we all got a chance at the new electric. Ohhhhh sounding so old. :roll: But it was the late 60's. :lol:


I always slept in typing class, until everyone started to type, and tacher nugged me. :lol:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You all just must go to new topic's Elsie shufflebottom, Topic is call I Love This.
> 
> young man singing let him Live, from Les Miserables
> 
> ...


ROTFL!!! This is to let us know you're cultured, I presume. Too bad you didn't pay attention. Those were Socialists up there on the barracades. Waving red flags, "singing the songs of angry men." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

There was a cute video yesterday with twins. Don't remember who post it. Very cute too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have an old manuel typewritter of my daddy's business when he first started out. It weights a ton. The carriage is atleast 2 foot across. When I was in high school I took 2 years of typying. We had both electric and manuel so learned on both. We rotated every week so we all got a chance at the new electric. Ohhhhh sounding so old. :roll: But it was the late 60's. :lol:


If and when you're ready to pass it on, I bet your local museum would love to have it. I love going through museums to see how things used to be done - but it sure makes me feel old when I remember it myself.

Also remember my nephew thinking I was pulling his leg when I told him we used to have to get up and turn the knob to turn the channel on the TV


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I always slept in typing class, until everyone started to type, and tacher nugged me. :lol:


Yarnie - I love your school stories, bet you kept your teachers on their toes. You remind me a little of Scottish Lasses "Little Johnnie" jokes - have you read them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You all just must go to new topic's Elsie shufflebottom, Topic is call I Love This.
> 
> young man singing let him Live, from Les Miserables
> 
> ...


You're right Yarnie - he's got a wonderful voice. My favourite is still Phantom of the Opera


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have an old manuel typewritter of my daddy's business when he first started out. It weights a ton. The carriage is atleast 2 foot across. When I was in high school I took 2 years of typying. We had both electric and manuel so learned on both. We rotated every week so we all got a chance at the new electric. Ohhhhh sounding so old. :roll: But it was the late 60's. :lol:


My parents gave me a so-called portable typewriter when I graduated from high school in 1967. I swear that darn thing weighed more than the non-portable models. The worst experience I had with it was having to run from one end of O'Hare Airport to the other to catch a flight because I was doing the old student stand-by thing and sometimes a seat opened up at the very last second...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh you two are funny. I don't have the short height, but still have the shrinkage. 5'71/2 now 5'63/4. As to the other half, friend who thought she was to small, she wasn't ,teased her one day about it. I loved her reply, when I grow old I will still be perkie, and you will need a belt to tie them down. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My father in law whom I loved dearly left Germany when still a young man. A family paid his way,and he promised when he got here would save and send for their daughter. He kept his promise. Learned English, and work, and married and had my Hubby. Grateful for that,thats how I got my honey.
> I had a talk with him about Hilter and what happen in Germany. Wanted to know why people not all, excepted this man, and would only do good for Germany. By the way he was not German he was born and raise in Austrria. He also manage to divide the Germans. Some loved him and some saw what was really going on.
> He told me that they were in a depression and Hilter promised them he would change that. Pop's said at first he did, but then things changed. That's when Pops left and listed it on his papers when entering this country as to he hated Hilter, still have his visa,and citizenship papers. He said it had started to turn bad when he left. So many who didn't have money couldn't leave, and some actual believed Hilter wanted only good for their country. Even when it was falling apart. Hilter also removed all the guns from the people. Starting to sound famillar. He did not just kill the Jewish race. He killed the handicap,any one who could not work,ect. Pop's was blessed one's whose family made it through the war with out lost of life. But even after war, Pop's would send money home as the country was in ruins after war. He did go home almost ever 3 or four years to see his family.
> It's sad to think that one man was given so much power and control, and that people followed so blindly and beleived him. It a scary thing.
> That is why My husband and I are so against socialism. I see one women fines it funny on another site. Do not think she has any idea, what she is talking about. I feel it is happening today.


Agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is a great story. Yes, people are forgetting how bad Socialism is. I read on this site that Socialism is a good thing. That is so scary to me. Some people just don't have any idea. That is why history repeats itself. Hitler also went after Gypsies. Tried to kill all of them.
> 
> My German grandparents came here way before WWI, thank God. From Berlin.
> 
> I believe this country is heading in the wrong direction because of you know who...


Agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I found this pattern on the internet that is closest to the ones I make, although it doesn't have a zipper and not quilted, but would still be great and easy,
> 
> http://sewmuch2luv.blogspot.com/2011/05/easy-peasy-tissue-cover-tutorial.html
> 
> also found a knitted one on Ravelry.


Wow - my grandmother used to make those. She could do anything! Even upholstered furniture. You'd never have known it to talk to her. She was very modest - very sweet and loving lady. She made the kleenex holders and I have a beautiful box, covered with taffeta and decorated with ribbon and ribbon flowers. She also love to make "crayon aprons" for kids - with little pockets for crayons, and scissors, etc. She sold them in consignment shops. She just had a creativity that had to be expressed. That was long ago - glad to see those items are still in demand today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I actually disagree with you here. The Soviets may have claimed to be socialists on the path to glorious communism, but in truth the nation's citizens were thriving capitalists. Blat (palm-greasing) and na levo (forget the spelling, but it means "on the left" or the black market) kept the wheels of the government-controlled economy well oiled. Comrades traded state-owned cuts of meat for theater tickets, theater tickets for toilet paper, toilet paper for sewing thread, and around and around it went. The only difference between them and other petty capitalists was that they didn't officially own the goods they bartered so eagerly.


No they weren't capitalists. They were communists. The people were slaves to their communist government, and the world was threatened by it. Their government was determined to "take over the world, by force if necessary." The government owned and controlled everything.
One year, Phil Donahue did a special show - satellite from U.S.S.R. There were questions back and forth between the American audience and the U.S.S.R. audience. Boy, was that an eye-opener because I had never before seen people who were afraid to speak. Two things I noticed:
1. The people in the U.S.S.R. NEVER uttered one word of criticism of their government or of doubt of the total good intent of their government. They spoke almost as one.
Time showed that they were intimidated and didn't dare speak ill of the government for fear of prison, "mental institutions," or death.
2. They all wore black or gray - no color. 
No wonder. Their lives were dominated and they had NO freedom. NO freedom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bon - you are quite right about the fear. The communists encouraged people to spy and inform on each other. One of my aunts remembers teachers asking about her parents and what went on in their home. 1 of my cousins also ended up being separated from her parents when the authorities refused to let her leave to the west. 2 of my uncles tried to smuggle her out but they were stopped before they even got close to the border. Years later when the files were opened it was found out that 1 of my uncle's mother-in-law informed on them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

West Coast Kitty what a terrible way to have lived! Thanks for sharing this with us. Must bring back alot of painful memories for you. Makes it so real and not just a story in a book. Painful for me to read. We had Russian brothers come to our church about 20 years ago. They had gone thru some of the same kind of treatment. They had watched the government come in there home. They watched as their grandfather was gunned down in his bed because he wouldn't denounce he was a Christian. :{


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

My favorite Broadway show is 1776. It is an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just heard the news on CBS, talking about Bengazi, wow, and blaming Libyan leaders, what a surprise . But are talking about up coming hearings. Seem the main media is getting a wake up call. What took so long????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> My favorite Broadway show is 1776. It is an oldie but a goodie.


I remember that, means we love the oldie's but goodies, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No they weren't capitalists. They were communists. freedom.


Wrong. The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics was not communist and never claimed to be--it was the West that slapped on that label.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - I love your school stories, bet you kept your teachers on their toes. You remind me a little of Scottish Lasses "Little Johnnie" jokes - have you read them?


No, I never heard of "Little Johnnie" jokes. you will have to tell me about them .

The only class in school I loved was history. we were assigned to write a paper on Communism. I recieved an A on paper and teacher had me get up in class and read it.

Home Ec was a challenge for me. I canned wormy cherries, not my fault they were wormy, made bread that had rasien so high had to turn it side ways to get out of oven, and then it was raw in the middle and biscuts so hard gave to dog and he played with them for about a month till they fell apart. 
I still have not decide what I will do when I grow up. But did finially learn how to make bread, can food's, not a biscut fan so do not know if I would be any better at it. Don't understand to this day why I failed Home Ec. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But as I took so many extra class graduated any way.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So they were Socialists, then? So many on KP want Socialism here. Russia has already proved it doesn't work.
> There the rich got richer, and the poor got poorer. Do you want that here?


Isn't that the situation now?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Right on Joeysomma. People who like Socialism must be very young and not educated. If they had any idea about Socialism, they would not want it. It's true. History is forgotten and it repeats itself. I am sorry to have to read about people liking Socialism. Makes me gag.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Russia is not the place to be. I have Russian friends who could not wait to leave the country. One is a doctor who gave up the profession to be poor here. Rather be poor here than to live in Russia.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Isn't that the situation now?


Only in your little, overly controled, liberal world. I, personally, would not want to be limited to the heights my talents and knowledge can bring me which is what the liberals want. Well, unless, it's a liberal getting rich. Anybody want to tell me how obama got the money he's worth? Can't be from being a community organizer and the last I checked Senators don't make all that much. He's a crooked and slimy as they come.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper,
I agree. Slimy and crooked. He speaks with a forked tongue.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wrong. The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics was not communist and never claimed to be--it was the West that slapped on that label.


Since when are they interested in facts? They heard something decades ago and that's enough for a lifetime. (Actually, the obsessive hold on to a decades-old perception is a sign of dementia, especially when the patient keeps mixing that up with today's reality).


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Since when are they interested in facts? They heard something decades ago and that's enough for a lifetime. (Actually, the obsessive hold on to a decades-old perception is a sign of dementia, especially when the patient keeps mixing that up with today's reality).


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ain't that the truth!


Especially considering that the number one issue in Russia today is the lack of regulatory enforcement. Their ultimate dream. Dog eat dog with no one to stop the big guys. But when have facts ever mattered to this crew?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> bon - you are quite right about the fear. The communists encouraged people to spy and inform on each other. One of my aunts remembers teachers asking about her parents and what went on in their home. 1 of my cousins also ended up being separated from her parents when the authorities refused to let her leave to the west. 2 of my uncles tried to smuggle her out but they were stopped before they even got close to the border. Years later when the files were opened it was found out that 1 of my uncle's mother-in-law informed on them


I can't imagine that kind of fear. I wish people were more aware now and would protect the freedoms we have. To think people died for those freedoms, and now some want to just give them away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> West Coast Kitty what a terrible way to have lived! Thanks for sharing this with us. Must bring back alot of painful memories for you. Makes it so real and not just a story in a book. Painful for me to read. We had Russian brothers come to our church about 20 years ago. They had gone thru some of the same kind of treatment. They had watched the government come in there home. They watched as their grandfather was gunned down in his bed because he wouldn't denounce he was a Christian. :{


Terrible, isn't it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard the news on CBS, talking about Bengazi, wow, and blaming Libyan leaders, what a surprise . But are talking about up coming hearings. Seem the main media is getting a wake up call. What took so long????


I'm so glad they're finally seeing what's going on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wrong. The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics was not communist and never claimed to be--it was the West that slapped on that label.


Where in the world did you ever get that idea?

1. "The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (Russian: Сою́з Сове́тских Социалисти́ческих Респу́блик, tr. Soyuz Sovetskikh Sotsialisticheskikh Respublik) abbreviated to USSR (Russian: СССР, tr. SSSR) or the Soviet Union (Russian: Советский Союз, tr. Sovetsky Soyuz),

WAS A CONSTITUTIONALLY COMMUNIST STATE THAT EXISTED BETWEEN 1922 AND 1991, RULED AS A SINGLE-PARTY STATE BY THE COMMUNIST PARTY WITH MOSCOW AS ITS CAPITAL." (my caps.)

Source: ^ Bridget O'Laughlin (1975) Marxist Approaches in Anthropology Annual Review of Anthropology Vol. 4: pp. 34170 (October 1975) doi:10.1146/annurev.an.04.100175.002013.
William Roseberry (1997) Marx and Anthropology Annual Review of Anthropology, Vol. 26: pp. 2546 (October 1997) doi:10.1146/annurev.anthro.26.1.25

2. Aleksandr Isayevich Solzhenitsyn (pron.: /soʊlʒəˈniːtsɨn/;[1] Russian: Алекса́ндр Иса́евич Солжени́цын, pronounced [ɐlʲɪˈksandr ɪˈsaɪvʲɪtɕ səlʐɨˈnʲitsɨn]; 11 December 1918  3 August 2008)[2] was a Russian writer, dissident and activist. He helped to raise global awareness of the gulag and the Soviet Union's forced labor camp system. While his writings were often suppressed, he wrote several books most notably The Gulag Archipelago and One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich, two of his best-known works.

One of Solzhenitsyn's most famous quotes:

I HAVE SPENT ALL MY LIFE UNDER A COMMUNIST REGIME (my caps),

and I will tell you that a society without any objective legal scale is a terrible one indeed. But a society with no other scale but the legal one is not quite worthy of man either. Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn

Read more at http://www.ranker.com/list/a-list-of-famous-aleksandr-solzhenitsyn-quotes/reference#4zjlAmt8dXx8sqH1.99


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So they were Socialists, then? So many on KP want Socialism here. Russia has already proved it doesn't work.
> There the rich got richer, and the poor got poorer. Do you want that here?


They weren't necessarily Socialists, and the US may have labeled them as Communists, but I think it's far more accurate to call the former Soviet Union a dictatorship. An absolutel repressive dictatorship, cloaking itself in rhetoric about creating the glorious union of the people, etc.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> They weren't necessarily Socialists, and the US may have labeled them as Communists, but I think it's far more accurate to call the former Soviet Union a dictatorship. An absolutel repressive dictatorship, cloaking itself in rhetoric about creating the glorious union of the people, etc.


And this is how history gets re-written and misinterpreted. No, Seattle, they labeled themselves Communists. See below:

1. "The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (Russian: Сою́з Сове́тских Социалисти́ческих Респу́блик, tr. Soyuz Sovetskikh Sotsialisticheskikh Respublik) abbreviated to USSR (Russian: СССР, tr. SSSR) or the Soviet Union (Russian: Советский Союз, tr. Sovetsky Soyuz),

WAS A CONSTITUTIONALLY COMMUNIST STATE THAT EXISTED BETWEEN 1922 AND 1991, RULED AS A SINGLE-PARTY STATE BY THE COMMUNIST PARTY WITH MOSCOW AS ITS CAPITAL." (my caps.)

Source: ^ Bridget O'Laughlin (1975) Marxist Approaches in Anthropology Annual Review of Anthropology Vol. 4: pp. 34170 (October 1975) doi:10.1146/annurev.an.04.100175.002013.
William Roseberry (1997) Marx and Anthropology Annual Review of Anthropology, Vol. 26: pp. 2546 (October 1997) doi:10.1146/annurev.anthro.26.1.25


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169168-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

